# Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.



## Rhöde (15. Juni 2013)

Schon jetzt schreibe ich lieber, dass ich mit diesem Thema lediglich einen positiven Kontrast zu reinen Fangthemen und Bildern herstellen möchte.

Da bei solchen Themen ständig diskutiert und gelöscht wird, versuche ich hier mal nicht nur meine Meinung kund zu tun, sondern das Endergebnis eines gefangenen Fisches, kurz vor der Pfanne zu präsentieren ohne dass sich jemand gleich angegriffen fühlt.
Also, ich bitte darum hier keine Diskussion enstehen zu lassen.
Viel Hoffnung habe ich allerdings nicht |rolleyes.
Müssen es denn immer Bilder von Fischen sein die 10 cm vor die Kamera gehalten, gedreht und gewendet werden bis sich irgendwie doch noch die Flossen aufrichten um sie anschließend vielleicht geschädigt wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen ? NEIN !
Vielleicht können ja viele auch gar nicht mehr Filetieren |kopfkrat!?
Na ja, auf jeden Fall hat solch ein Stilleben doch auch was, gelle  .


----------



## Mordsfisch (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Man, man, man

und dass jetzt, wo ich so einen Hunger hab.

Ich geh und mach mir ein Brot #6

Peter


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Rhöde

Schöne Fotos. Gut Filetiert #6


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Na ja, auf jeden Fall hat solch ein Stilleben doch auch was, gelle  .



..........und da soll's doch sogar noch Leute jeben, die sich Tatsache Plötzen in die Pfanne hauen und unseren heißjeliebten Raubfischen dit Futter wegfressen. 













#h


----------



## fischfreak1 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

die reinste Folter, so etwas sollte Verboten werden (IRONIE)


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



fischfreak1 schrieb:


> die reinste Folter, so etwas sollte Verboten werden (IRONIE)


 
Was meinst denn jetzt ?
das Fangen, das Braten oder das Essen ?


----------



## Margarelon (15. Juni 2013)

Na dann...


----------



## Onkel Kai (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



fischfreak1 schrieb:


> die reinste Folter, so etwas sollte Verboten werden (IRONIE)



Aber sowas von!!! Ich kann gar nicht so schnell schlucken wie mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen läuft :q


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jo hab grad zwar ne tolle Stulle mit Käse, Salat und Tomaten gegessen, aber da läuft einem echt der Sabber.


----------



## Purist (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> ..........und da soll's doch sogar noch Leute jeben, die sich Tatsache Plötzen in die Pfanne hauen und unseren heißjeliebten Raubfischen dit Futter wegfressen.



Paniert und fritiert.. lecker, so schmecken sie grandios!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Genau


----------



## Margarelon (15. Juni 2013)

Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Genau



Jetzt reichts aber! Das ist doch Folter!!!!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sorry


----------



## Margarelon (15. Juni 2013)

Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Sorry



Ne ne ne. Da gibt's keine Entschuldigung für!


----------



## Onkel Kai (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Man sollte diesen Threat in "Der Folterthreat" umbenennen :q


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Na dann will ich hier och mal was zum Abendbrot zusteuern 






































Gruß Toxe


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ne ne ne. Da gibt's keine Entschuldigung für!


genau. ekel pur. wie kann man nur  |supergri|supergri


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ihr seid fies,eigentlich wollte ich pennen und in vier Stunden los zum angeln,was mache ich jetzt?

Richtig! Kühlschrank plündern...


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Panierte Stückchen vom Zander#h


----------



## Margarelon (16. Juni 2013)

siloaffe schrieb:


> Panierte Stückchen vom Zander#h



Das war ja klar, dass du mit der genialen Schweinerei auch hier auftauchst!!!


Leute, wenn ihr je das Glück haben solltet, den Siloaffen am Wasser zu treffen, betet, dass er die dabei hat... Die einzigen "Fischstäbchen", die kalt wahrscheinlich noch besser schmecken als warm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Leckere Bilder Jungs!!!!!!!#6

Hier mal Hecht, wie ich ihn mag::m


----------



## Lenoc (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So jetzt ich ^^




Müsste Forelle sein^^




So gehts aber auch )


----------



## Nuesse (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

080604 109.jpg 
080604 064.jpg

Ich hoffe das hochladen hat geklappt ..

Das war in Irland ,fangfrischer geht nicht :k


----------



## phirania (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hecht Rot Weiß Lecker....#6#6


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hi, 

hier gibt es Barmbeker Flußbarschfillet mit Kohlrabikartoffelgratin.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

äh, jetzt.


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

HECHTFILET AUF GEMÜSEBETT

Ausgangszutaten:








Ergebniss:











Gruss


----------



## Rhöde (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Oh man, ist das stark #6 !!!

Und ich habe schon gedacht, es gibt sie nicht mehr.
Angler die nicht nur ihre Fische präsentieren um was weiß ich (?) sich und den anderen zu beweisen und sie trotz edlester Speisefischqualität anschließend, bestimmt manches mal geschädigt, wieder ins kühle Naß entlassen. Nein, Angler die noch in der Lage sind ihren Fisch zu filetieren, zu braten, zu räuchern etc. um anschließend die kulinarische Seite zu genießen.
Wie gesagt, "STARK". Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele hier mitmachen. 
Catch & Eat it muß meiner Meinung nach das oberste Gebot bleiben.

*Weiter so schöne Bilder und Berichte.*


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

lecker bachforelle  #h


----------



## Kxnst (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> lecker bachforelle  #h



das ist meiner Meinung nach die größte Folter im ganzen Threat :k Forelle ist und bleibt der leckerste Fisch vorm Zander


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Oh man, ist das stark #6 !!!
> 
> 
> *Catch & Eat it muß meiner Meinung nach das oberste Gebot bleiben.*
> ...



Lass´ jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen - "oberste Gebote" gibt es so Einige.

Leben und leben lassen - wäre sehr , sehr schade, wenn dieser Thread zu "politisch" würde und letztendlich geschlossen #t


*Also lasst uns einfach die Bilder genießen *! #h

R.S.

P.S: Ihr Schwe..e könnt ja kochen |supergri


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dann will ich noch mal! 

Das ist mein Mittagessen, in Thymianbutter gebratenes Zanderfillet mit Kräuterbaguette


----------



## Rhöde (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

*@ Rheinspezi*

HAST JA RECHT !

*
@ Siloaffe*

Du hast mich animiert #6.
Zanderfilet wir es heute Abend auch bei mir geben. Liegt schon zum Auftauen bereit.

Jungs, starke Bilder. Bin wirklich begeistert.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So direkt in Alufolie und dann auf Grill 






2 Fische 







und ein Hechtfilet


----------



## Rhöde (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mensch, sieht das alles lecker aus.

Mein Zanderfilet wird noch ein paar Stunden brauchen, aber spätestens heute Abend kommt es goldgelb aus der Pfanne auf den Tisch.
Nach wie vor hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass innerhalb Tages soviele positive Berichte rüberkommen. Schön zu wissen, dass auch ordentlich Fisch sinnvoll verwertet wird.


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Oh man, ist das stark #6 !!!
> Und ich habe schon gedacht, es gibt sie nicht mehr.



Also bei über 1000 Klicks in nichmal 24 Stunden...........|bigeyes 

Dann hau ick mal noch die vier großen B rin.
*B*arschfilet, *B*utterstulle und *B*udweiser *B*ier !:l









#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

schaut verdammt gut aus#6#6


----------



## Kotzi (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Barsche sehen richtig lecker aus!
Mach leider keine Bilder von meinem essen,
ist immer zu schnell weg...


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da hab ich noch ein paar Urlaubsfotos ...
3x Andalusien und einmal Lappland =)


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Konst schrieb:


> das ist meiner Meinung nach die größte Folter im ganzen Threat :k Forelle ist und bleibt der leckerste Fisch vorm Zander


Dann quäl ich auch mal etwas mit einer Bachforelle im Speckmantel.
http://*ih.us/a/img5/718/y4nn.jpg
Wobei ich zugeben muss, das diese Kombination Speck & Fisch nicht wirklich meins ist.
http://*ih.us/a/img14/2152/d3yy.jpg
Kein Raubfisch, aber geräuchert kommt m.M.n. kein anderer Fisch an Schleie heran.
http://*ih.us/a/img827/8828/e228.jpg
Und um mit Daci wenigstens etwas mitzuziehen, hier ein Traum-Mahl auf Gran Canaria, wo ich dringend dringend mal wieder hin sollte.
Frittierte Baby-Calamari + Fortuna Kippen + Bacardi Breezer, während unten am Strand die Bikini-Mädels ohne Bikini... 
Das ist Urlaub pur!!!:k
http://*ih.us/a/img16/4440/dd6q.jpg


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hi Kollegen,

hier mal ein kompliment an alle.

Bei den geposteten Bildern läuft mir ausnahmslos bei allen das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Sieht alles großartig aus.

Ich hau dann auch noch ein paar raus :

Barschfilets auf gemischtem Salat









Carpaccio vom Räucherzander









 Zanderfilet mit gebackenem Reis und mediteranem Gemüse










Gruss


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hammer eure Bilder, jedes einzelne fast schon ein Kunstwerk.
Wie wäre es, mal das Rezept dazu zu schreiben, damit man das eine oder andere mal nachbraten,grillen,räuchern,frittieren kann |supergri


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> ..........und da soll's doch sogar noch Leute jeben, die sich Tatsache Plötzen in die Pfanne hauen und unseren heißjeliebten Raubfischen dit Futter wegfressen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumba86 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

War mal wieder ein richtiger Gaumenschmaus!

Leider hab ich im "Hungerwahn" das Foto vorm Verzehrr vergessen deshalb ist der halbe Teller schon leer


----------



## Rhöde (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Herrlich !!!!
Da wir ja unsere Fische filetieren und natürlich auch vorher ausnehmen, finde ich es immer intersessant was die Mägen so hergeben. Noch ein bischen unverdauter und ich hätte diesen Flußkrebs aus 'nem Zandermagen noch in den Kochtopf geworfen :q  .
Bin mal gespannt wann hier die ersten Leckerlis mit selbst gefangene Schalentieren gepostet werden.
Ansonsten echt der Hammer was hier so gepostet wird. Tolle Bilder, tolle Gerichte #6#6#6 .


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und um mit Daci wenigstens etwas mitzuziehen, hier ein Traum-Mahl auf Gran Canaria, wo ich dringend dringend mal wieder hin sollte.
> Frittierte Baby-Calamari + Fortuna Kippen + Bacardi Breezer, während unten am Strand die Bikini-Mädels ohne Bikini...
> Das ist Urlaub pur!!!:k



Tausch den Saft gegen Bier und die Kippen gegen Tabak und ich bin dabei


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2013)

daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> Tausch den Saft gegen Bier und die Kippen gegen Tabak und ich bin dabei



Wenn ich mir dann eine drehen darf und n Mai Thai bekomme, gesell ich mich auch dazu 


P.S.: Die Idee mit den Rezepten find ich gut.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das ist aus meinem ersten Hecht (55cm), vor ein paar Wochen, geworden

Jetzt am Wochenende wurde ein zweiter dieser Größe gefangen, der Badet vermutlich bald in ähnlicher Soße.


----------



## Rhöde (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jawoll ja !!!! Hier wird filetiert und zubereitet was das Zeug hält. Hier versteht man noch die Kunst aus dem Fisch was zu machen.
Bilder die alle möglichen Kreationen aufzeugen. Ihr habt es drauf Jungs #6#6#6 .
Aus meinen filetierten Zanderwerken muß erst noch was werden. Aber ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Margarelon (17. Juni 2013)

offense80 schrieb:


> Hammer eure Bilder, jedes einzelne fast schon ein Kunstwerk.
> Wie wäre es, mal das Rezept dazu zu schreiben, damit man das eine oder andere mal nachbraten,grillen,räuchern,frittieren kann |supergri



Dann schau mal in die Rubrik "Fischrezepte"...
Meine LMT (Limette-Tomate-Lavendel)-Forellen findest du da jedenfalls.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

erster versuch von mir: meerforelle gebeizt

heute war anschnitt...:k


----------



## Angel-Kai (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frittierte Baby-Calamari + Fortuna Kippen + Bacardi Breezer, während unten am Strand die Bikini-Mädels ohne Bikini...
> Das ist Urlaub pur!!!:k



Erstmal Super Bilder und Berichte. Aber das ist für mich der absolute Top-Satz in dem ganzen Tröööt.

BIKINI-MÄDELS OHNE BIKINI - ich hau mich wech und lieg am Boden... jetzt habe ich Bilder im Kopf, SUPER...


----------



## GrundelGuide (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mahlzeit !
1.Filet von der Bachforelle
2.Filet vom Hecht
3.Backfisch von Barschen

Kann optisch nicht ganz mithalten, aber gut..


----------



## catch and eat it (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Oh man, ist das stark #6 !!!
> 
> ...
> Catch & Eat it muß meiner Meinung nach das oberste Gebot bleiben.
> ...



ich bin und bleibe oberstes gebot!

bilder von zubereiteten fischen hab ich leider nicht, aber ich werde demnächst welche machen und hier verewigen.

weiter viel spaß beim angeln, schlachten und verspeisen : )


----------



## esgof (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin
geile sache erstmal paar bilder raus suchen dabei sein ist alles.
gruß esgof


----------



## siloaffe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mein Abendessen: 

Zanderfillet unter Zwiebeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Auha!

Das gibt anständig Wind inner Büx.#t:m


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ä, nix gefange - nur Zwiebeln
oder siehst du ein Filet   Herr Prof.?:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Liegt wohl unter der Pfanne.:m


----------



## Brummel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Siloaffe:m,

mach Dir nix draus, so sieht mein Abendessen auch immer nach nem Schneidertag aus. Vielleicht kannst die Zwiebeln einfrieren bis der Zander da ist.


Gruß Torsten


----------



## siloaffe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ä, nix gefange - nur Zwiebeln
> oder siehst du ein Filet   Herr Prof.?:m





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Liegt wohl unter der Pfanne.:m





Brummel schrieb:


> @Siloaffe:m,
> 
> mach Dir nix draus, so sieht mein Abendessen auch immer nach nem Schneidertag aus. Vielleicht kannst die Zwiebeln einfrieren bis der Zander da ist.
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich doch stark nach Neidhammel an  
Ihr kleinen Stänkermäuler :q


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bratforelle mit Hausmacherkartoffelsalat


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sauer eingelegte Bratheringe.
Anstatt Heringe sind auch Wittlinge nicht zu verachten!


----------



## patricka1982 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker Aal aus der Pfanne!

auch vom Grill Super...


----------



## patricka1982 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Oder wie wärs mal mit Bratwurst vom Hecht!

Boah sin die Lecker zusammen mit der Dillknobicreme dazu!


----------



## patricka1982 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ein hab ich auch noch... 

gebeizter Saibling


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs mal mit Bratwurst vom Hecht!
> 
> Boah sin die Lecker zusammen mit der Dillknobicreme dazu!




Bitte Rezept posten ! |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## Brummel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@patricka1982:m,

das erinnert mich an das was ich heute abend fangen und morgen (...teilweise, der Rest wird geräuchert) genauso zubereiten will.
Hoffe nur daß mir das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung zieht#t.


PS: man, das ist einer der schönsten Threats hier:m#6


----------



## patricka1982 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Rezept Fisch-Bratwurst

1. Brandteig ansetzen (hab ich ausm Kochbuch)
2. Diesen abkühlen lassen 
3. gewünschten Fisch durch den Wolf drehen
4. unter den Teig mengen
5. würzen nach eigenem Ermessen 
(ich probiere die Rohmasse immer mir macht roher Fisch nichts aus)

empfohlene Gewürze:

Chilipuver
Salz 
Pfeffer
Dill
Knobi
Paprika

Alles in allem ergibts einen klebrigen Teig
6. Würste formen in Klarsichtfolie 
(Bonbonprinzip> Klacks druff, bisl verteilen, rollen und dann von links und rechts zudrehen bis das es Wurschtähnlich aussieht)
7. Mit Alufolie fest umwickeln
8. die Päckchen dann in heißem Wasser ca 10-15 min Kochen 9. Würste abkühlen lassen und auspacken (vorsicht sonst brechen sie)
10. in der Pfanne Goldbraun Braten lassen 

Für den Dip nehme ich immer nen Frischkäse rühr den mit bisl Milch oder Sahne zusammen ne hand voll Dill, zwei kleine Knobizehen, Salz und etwas Zucker bisses schmeckt cremig...Was auch gut kommt wenn man hier noch einen Schuss Curry dazu macht...dann gehts sogar alls Currywurst durch...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> sauer eingelegte Bratheringe.
> Anstatt Heringe sind auch Wittlinge nicht zu verachten!



Boah wie  geil, Bratheringe !#6
Könnte ich auch mal wieder machen:m


----------



## zanderzone (20. Juni 2013)

Letzten Sonntag vom Grill! Zander und Barschfilet! Ein absoluter Traum!


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich muss noch ca. 2-3 Aale warten, bis sich der Räucherofen lohnt 
Aber dann gibts Aalbilder


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Petri an die Köche, sehr nice dieser Thread! 

Mit bloßen Händen gefangene Sepien, mehliert und frittiert:


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs mal mit Bratwurst vom Hecht!



Euch is aber ooch nüscht heilig...|bigeyes 



patricka1982 schrieb:


> .Was auch gut kommt wenn man hier noch einen  Schuss Curry dazu macht...dann gehts sogar alls Currywurst  durch...



Also den Entenschnabel würde ick ja noch  durchjehen lassen aber wenn ick mir vorstelle Currywurscht vom  Zander..................dit wäre Blasphemie. |bigeyes

Danke  für's Rezept ! Ick werd's mal mit Kuttendeckeln (Bleie) versuchen. Wenn  die "Würschte" dann nur halb so jut schmecken wie die Buletten von  denen..............#6

Zanderschwanz mit Schmorjurke und Molle  :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fischfillet auf Wirsing mit abgezogenen Tomaten und einer Soße aus Frischkäse, Fischfond und Senf.

Fischfillets in eine Auflaufform legen und mit geschnittenem Wirsing, etwas Speck und gewürfelten, abgezogenen Tomaten bedecken.
Aus Fischfond, Senf und Frischkäse eine dicke Soße herstellen.
Den Auflauf damit übergiessen und 30 - 40 min. bei 160 Grad in den Ofen.

Ich war etwas skeptisch wegen dem Wirsingkohl und der Senfsoße.
Dazu schmecken Petersillienkartoffeln.
Ist natürlich Arbeit und wird dann in 15 Minuten einfach auf gegessen.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt und schmeckt wirklich lecker.


----------



## PhantomBiss (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also echt einen riesen Respekt an Jeden Einzelnen hier, das sind supergeile Gerichte! 
Ein super Thread, hier kann sich jeder noch was abschauen. Ich hoffe ich kann bald auch einen Beitrag dazu leisten.
Weiter so Leute!


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@patricka 1982 

Vielen Dank für das Wurstrezept !!! #h

...damit liesse sich best. der ein oder andere Fischverweigerer

"bekehren" |rolleyes|supergri

R.S.


----------



## Seifert (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

*Hecht*
waschen,salzen,pfeffern.
Spicken!! Scheiß Arbeit,aaaaber........Mit Kräutern -klein gehackt (Petersilie,Schnittlauch,Dill,auch Zwiebeln u. Knoblauch)füllen,auf's Backblech,mit Alufolie abgedeckt für 60-90 min.in den Ofen,bei ~160°,ca 30 vor Ende der Garzeit Folie runter und bräunen lassen.
Dazu Salzkartoffeln,Gurke,Paprika usw.entweder als Salat oder geschmort.
Begleiter:kühler Riesling,sicher auch 'n leckereres Bierchen (z.B. eins aus Polen!!)und ansonsten:guten Appetit!


----------



## siloaffe (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da es hier einige ungläubige gibt und nuuuur deshalb|rolleyes 
musste ich heute nochmal Zwiebel-Zander machen|supergri|supergri|supergri 

Diesmal Zander *neben* Zwiebeln


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Da es hier einige ungläubige gibt und nuuuur deshalb|rolleyes
> musste ich heute nochmal Zwiebel-Zander machen|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Diesmal Zander *neben* Zwiebeln



Du weißt schon, das du mit diesem Zwiebelkonsum einen bedeutenden Anteil am Klimawandel hast?


----------



## siloaffe (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, das du mit diesem Zwiebelkonsum einen bedeutenden Anteil am Klimawandel hast?




Was denkst du warum es, in der Region Mittelrhein, die letzten Tage so heiß ist|muahah:


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

einen hab ich noch:

selbstgefangener Elbbutt in Dillsauce.


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

und für Fischsoßen hier einmal ein Fischfondrezept:


Die Köpfe und Mittelgräten Euer gefangenen und fillitierten Fische.
Dafür geht eigentlich jeder Fisch (Dorsch, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle, Karpfen usw.).
Die beim Gemüse verarbeiten, anfallenden Karottenschalen, Sellerie- und Zwiebelabschnitte, Lauchreste usw. sollte man immer schön sammeln und einfrieren.
Wenn dann der Zeitpunkt für ein Fischgericht mit Soße gekommen ist, alles zusammen mit einem Lorbeerblatt, Piment- und Pfefferkörnern und etwas Salz ne halbe Stunde köcheln lassen.
Durch ein Sieb mit Tuch passieren und schon kann man mit einem Schuss Sahne und z.B. Dill eine leckere Dillsoße herstellen.
Oder Senf und Sahne für eine Senfsoße.
Noch etwas mit Mondamin andicken, abschmecken, super!


----------



## patricka1982 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Euch is aber ooch nüscht heilig...|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich hab die Grundidee von nem Alten Hase ausm Verein der macht das nur mit Hecht aber ich habe es bereits auch mit verschiedenen Probiert und muss sagen mit Hecht kommen die wirklich am besten...


----------



## patricka1982 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @patricka 1982
> 
> Vielen Dank für das Wurstrezept !!! #h
> 
> ...


 

Hei kein Problem immer wieder gerne...
Und ja allerdings besonders die Kids stehen total drauf wenn auch mit Ketchup (schad drum aber besser als garnet)...unsere Kleine wollte die sogar umbedingt am nächsten Tag mit in die Schule nehmen weil Sie sie so gut fand...!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also , zurück zum Thema:

Zander mit brauner Zitronenbutter an gebratenem Bruchspargel und geschmorten roten Zwiebeln :l
R.S.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hi,
ich habe die Off-Topic Diskussion hier mal gelöscht. 

Jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, den tollen Rezepten die hier illustriert wurden #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe die Off-Topic Diskussion hier mal gelöscht.
> 
> Jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, den tollen Rezepten die hier illustriert wurden #6




SUPER , Franz - Dankeschön !!! #h

R.S.


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juni 2013)

Der Franz! Richtig so!!!

Danke!


----------



## Rhöde (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe die Off-Topic Diskussion hier mal gelöscht.
> 
> Jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, den tollen Rezepten die hier illustriert wurden #6



Sauber, alles rausgefiltert. Danke für die Mühe :m .

Die, die momentan aus lecker Zander Besonderheiten machen, animieren absolut zum nachmachen.
Sieht stark aus. 
Meine nächsten Filets werden wohl auch auf 'nem Zwiebelbett o. ä. landen.


----------



## Donald84 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

oha, hier werden aber schöne filets gezaubert. :m was nutzt ihr für messer? lieber weiche oder harte klinge?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Da es hier einige ungläubige gibt und nuuuur deshalb|rolleyes
> musste ich heute nochmal Zwiebel-Zander machen|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Diesmal Zander *neben* Zwiebeln


 


Ernst gemeinte Frage:

Schmeckt man bei dieser Menge Zwiebeln den milden Zander überhaupt noch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Donald84 schrieb:


> oha, hier werden aber schöne filets gezaubert. :m was nutzt ihr für messer? lieber weiche oder harte klinge?




Weiche !

Ich benutze gerade ein Filettiermesser , welches mit dem Schneiden von Fisch beworben wurde.

Aber ich habe schon mit normalen Gemüsemessern ordentliche Erfolge erzielt |supergri

Wichtig ist die Schärfe |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> einen hab ich noch:
> 
> selbstgefangener Elbbutt in Dillsauce.



KÖSTLICH :k:l !!!

R.S.


----------



## siloaffe (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Frage:
> 
> Schmeckt man bei dieser Menge Zwiebeln den milden Zander überhaupt noch? |kopfkrat



Ja!!!  


Die Zwiebeln mit Pfeffer, Salz, Zucker und nem Tropfen Maggi gut anbaten. 
In einer 2. Pfanne den Zander (Salz Pfeffer Tymian) anbraten.

Wenn Zwiebeln und Zander fast gaar sind, gibst du die Zwiebeln über den Zander und lässt das Ganze bei geringer Hitze *mit Deckel* ca 5 Minuten gaar ziehen. 

So nimt der Zander nen ganz leichten Zwiebelgeschmack an und die Zwiebelkn sind einfach nur genial:m


----------



## Rhöde (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ist das geil mit dem Zwiebelgericht !!!

*@ Donald84*

Ich bring nochmal das Einführungsfoto zu diesem Thread. Dabei ein Filetiermesser von Marttiini‎. Der Preis ist in Ordnung,  absolut erschwinglich und 'ne bewährte Marke.
Gibt natürlich etliche Varianten. Jedenfalls sind diese Messer doch ein wenig biegsam. Beim Filetieren lassen sie sich so optimal handhaben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ja!!!
> 
> 
> Die Zwiebeln mit Pfeffer, Salz, Zucker und nem Tropfen Maggi gut anbaten.
> ...


 



Danke,:m

nur fürs Maggi wird eine Alternative gesucht. Mir wird schon von dem Geruch übel.


----------



## siloaffe (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Danke,:m
> 
> nur fürs Maggi wird eine Alternative gesucht. Mir wird schon von dem Geruch übel.




Du kannst auch ne Ecke vom Brühwürfel oder nen halben Teelöffel Klarebrühepulver nehmen


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Danke,:m
> 
> nur fürs Maggi wird eine Alternative gesucht. Mir wird schon von dem Geruch übel.



Wollte Dir gerade Liebstöckel anbieten aber danach riecht Maggi ja.

Liebstöckel wuchert bei mir im Garten, schmeiße jedes Jahr eine große Menge davon in den Müll.


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Maggikraut IST in der Botanik Liebstöckel...

Aber wie wär´s statt dessen mit nem dezenten Spritzer guten Balsamicos?


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Maggikraut IST in der Botanik Liebstöckel...



War mir schon bekannt, stelle sogar mein eigenes Maggi her.


----------



## Donald84 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

danke dir, rhöde. sieht echt sehr professionell aus, was du da machst.


----------



## Rhöde (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich danke !
Wenn ich aber so die ganzen Werke sehe, stelle ich mich mal ganz hinten an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Es scheint jedenfalls nicht abzureißen und langweilig wirds bei dieser Vielfalt schon gar nicht.


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

damit es hier wieder weiter geht:
aufgemotzte Fischplatte von selbstgeräucherten Forellen.


----------



## siloaffe (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Räucherfisch aber das sieht richtig gut aus *schmatz*


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So dann will ich auch noch meinen Beitrag zu tun.

Hechtfilet angebraten in Oliven Öl und Butter, an einer Zitronen Sahnedillsoße mit Petersilienkartoffelbrei.


----------



## strafer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Muss hier auch mal mitmachen...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



strafer schrieb:


> Muss hier auch mal mitmachen...



habe ich auch schon gemacht.... und war sehr lecker#6


----------



## Rhöde (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also Hecht war nach einigen kulinarischen Entäuschungen immer ein rotes Tuch für mich.
Wenn ich aber so sehe was ihr daraus macht, könnte ich mir vorstellen den nächsten Gummifresser zu Fikadellen zu verarbeiten #t .


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Diesen kapitalen Matjes fing ich in einem Seitenarm des Barmbeker Stichkanals in einer Tiefe von 7 Metern auf Made - Mais - Combi.
Laut meiner Citizen mit Stopfunktion dauerte der Drill gute 12 Minuten.


----------



## Sepp Meier (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schöne Sachen habt ihr hier gezaubert, hier auch mal was von mir #h

Zander aus dem Ofen, leider nur ein liebloses Handyfoto, aber immerhin. Einfach Zander mit Gemüse nach Wahl, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Kräutern, Olivenöl, Zitrone und einem Schuss Weißwein füllen/ausbacken und fertig ist die Laube. Omnomnom!


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Liebloses Foto.... Pah... Scheiss aufs Foto!!!  Auf das Gesamtbild kommts an..... Mjamm!!!!!!!!  Sieht echt lecker aus und liest sich auch so!!!


----------



## Rhöde (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen habt ihr hier gezaubert, hier auch mal was von mir #h
> 
> Zander aus dem Ofen, leider nur ein liebloses Handyfoto, aber immerhin. Einfach Zander mit Gemüse nach Wahl, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Kräutern, Olivenöl, Zitrone und einem Schuss Weißwein füllen/ausbacken und fertig ist die Laube. Omnomnom!



Genau, kurz, knapp, lecker  .

Bei wieviel Grad, wie lange ?


----------



## Sepp Meier (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hehe, schön, dass es gefällt. Ich glaube wir hatten ihn so 50 min bei ungefähr 180 °C drin. "Er" hatte übrigens 61 cm, davon hängt das ja auch immer ab... Hätte aber vielleicht noch 10 min gekonnt, war ganz innen noch etwas glasig, aber dafür natürlich generell schön saftig  Habe diesen Test mit den Flossen rausziehen versucht (wenn diese sich leicht rausziehen lassen ist der Fisch gar). Naja, ist immer son bißchen Gefühlssache, glaube ich...


----------



## Pumba86 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das sieht ja spassig aus, da hat sich noch ein Fischkopf "versteckt"


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



perikles schrieb:


> bachforelle tiergerecht entsorgt
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img13/2353/p6100006.jpg


sieht das lecker aus.#6 mal bitte das rezept. 
und an all, bitte am oben angezeigten *Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013* teilnehmen


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute gab es endlich einige barsche von 23 - 30 cm.




gab es gleich gebraten ein paar stück im bierteig


----------



## Rhöde (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

artgerechte verwendung 
tiergerecht entsorgt 
Barsche in Bierteig |supergri

das wird ja immer besser hier #6#6#6.

Scheint ein Fass ohne Boden zu sein bzw. Ende offen.

Lecker, stark, jeder Beitrag für sich bisher einzigartig.

Ich glaub das wird nicht abreißen :m .


----------



## mathei (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

den bierteig gab es übrigens hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255570


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hallo,

sieht doch Alles sehr gut aus hier #6

Ich hab´ da auch noch was von gerade eben zum Mittag:

*Knusprige, in Olivenöl und Butter gebratene 700g. Forelle,

gefüllt mit frischen Basilikumblättern und großblättriger Petersilie

an einem selbstgezogenen Salat mit roten Zwiebeln und Balsamikodressing....*

War echt köstlich - außen kross und an der Gräte noch leicht glasig :l


----------



## lsski (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So esse ich sie auch am liebsten die Forellen !
Hab mir extra eine Pfanne für Fische gekauft.
Ich gehe immer hin und stülpe einen Kleineren Deckel über die Forelle beim Braten und gieße vorher ca 30ml Wasser drauf.
Dann wird die Forelle gekocht und nach 5 Minuten der Deckel entfernt auf der Seite kross gebratten nun wird gewendt.
Und ebenfalls die gewünschte Knackige Kruste erzeugt.
Fisch braten geht schneller als Brezelbacken.

Tip: wenn man mit Paprika oder Cilly Rote Tupfen ins Mehl trapiert sieht die Regenbogener aus wie eine Bachforelle

Lecker #6


----------



## Rhöde (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



perikles schrieb:


> hier eine geräucherte bachforelle
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img20/7891/zeyj.jpg



 Reste einer geräucherten Bachforelle :q 

Muß ja "geil" gechmeckt haben #6 .


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Barsch-Sahne-Gratin








Gruss


----------



## seba (3. Juli 2013)

Zander mit Paniermehl über backen und in Essig eingelgt


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> So sehen haut- und graetenfreie Barschfilets bei mir aus.
> Hab' natuerlich im Hunger vergessen, deren weiteren Werdegang abzulichten. Na, naechstes Mal.



Sry aber warum schneidest du den halben Fisch weg. Da landet doch das halbe Filet im Müll.  Bei nem Karpfen, da lass ich mir sowas evtl gerade noch eingehen (selbst da isses zuviel)  

 Von Bauchlappen spricht man übrigens erst wenn das Fleisch über den Anfang des grätenfreie Schwanzstück hinaus geht. 

Sry ist das 1.Bild das mir nicht gefällt


----------



## 42er barsch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Sry aber warum schneidest du den halben Fisch weg. Da landet doch das halbe Filet im Müll.  Bei nem Karpfen, da lass ich mir sowas evtl gerade noch eingehen (selbst da isses zuviel)
> 
> Von Bauchlappen spricht man übrigens erst wenn das Fleisch über den Anfang des grätenfreie Schwanzstück hinaus geht.
> 
> Sry ist das 1.Bild das mir nicht gefällt



der meinung schließe ich mich an !

so sehen meine zu 100% !! grätenfreien barschfilets aus :







da ist alles verwertbare noch drann.


gruss


----------



## Rhöde (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Trotzdem stark, dass ihr alle eure Varianten hier reinsetzt.
Die absolut Grätenfreien haben aber auch was  .
Um die letzten Gräten von den Baulappen zu befreien, nehme ich ein bestimmtes Messer. Funktioniert mit 'nem flachen Schnitt kombiniert mit 'ner sichelförmigen Bewegung damit richtig gut.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mein Mittag von heute 

Bisschen Barsch mit Kartoffelbällchen.









Gruß Toxe


----------



## siloaffe (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

*sabber*


----------



## schwedenklausi (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das hat " Sie "  ( Norwegenlachs ) gemacht !

schwedenklausi


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Mein Mittag von heute
> 
> Bisschen Barsch mit Kartoffelbällchen.
> 
> ...




Lecker ! #h

Aber ... mooooment :

*Wie gehen die Kartoffelbällchen  ?!*

Sehen ganz gut aus -  gibt es die schon fertich aus der Tüte?

R.S.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bällchen:  Kartoffeln normal garen. Kartoffeln ausdämpfen und abkühlen lassen. Dann durch eine Kartoffelpresse (oder mit nem Stampfer) in eine Schüssel pressen. Mit Butter, Eigelb,  Salz und Muskat zu einem glatten Teig verarbeiten. Mit einem Teelöffel  Teig abstechen und kleine Bällchen daraus formen. Die Kartoffelbällchen in verquirltem Ei,  dann in Semmelbröseln wenden. Dann kannste die entw. in der Fritte, Pfanne oder Backofen machen. Ich mach es mit wenig Fett in der Pfanne.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Bällchen:  Kartoffeln normal garen. Kartoffeln ausdämpfen und abkühlen lassen. Dann durch eine Kartoffelpresse (oder mit nem Stampfer) in eine Schüssel pressen. Mit Butter, Eigelb,  Salz und Muskat zu einem glatten Teig verarbeiten. Mit einem Teelöffel  Teig abstechen und kleine Bällchen daraus formen. Die Kartoffelbällchen in verquirltem Ei,  dann in Semmelbröseln wenden. Dann kannste die entw. in der Fritte, Pfanne oder Backofen machen. Ich mach es mit wenig Fett in der Pfanne.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Und noch besser geht das ganze wenn du die kartoffeln warm verarbeitest, dann klebt die stärke der Kartoffel auch noch mit und du sparst dir Stärke, Mehl, oder etwas Ei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mehlig kochende Kartoffeln verwenden hilft auch bei dem Rezept..


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hört sich doch gut an - Danke ! 



R.S.


----------



## Philla (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Und jetzt noch einen Extrathread wo nur Bilder und auch die Rezepte dazu zu sehen sind, das wär klasse :g


----------



## Margarelon (10. Juli 2013)

Philla schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch einen Extrathread wo nur Bilder und auch die Rezepte dazu zu sehen sind, das wär klasse :g



Rezeptethread gibt's doch schon.


----------



## Rhöde (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hier wird die Phantasie noch angeregt.

#r was sich hier in letzter Zeit getan hat. Tolle Beiträge und Bilder #6 .


----------



## Donald84 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Bällchen:  Kartoffeln normal garen. Kartoffeln ausdämpfen und abkühlen lassen. Dann durch eine Kartoffelpresse (oder mit nem Stampfer) in eine Schüssel pressen. Mit Butter, Eigelb,  Salz und Muskat zu einem glatten Teig verarbeiten. Mit einem Teelöffel  Teig abstechen und kleine Bällchen daraus formen. Die Kartoffelbällchen in verquirltem Ei,  dann in Semmelbröseln wenden. Dann kannste die entw. in der Fritte, Pfanne oder Backofen machen. Ich mach es mit wenig Fett in der Pfanne.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



UND: das gute an den Dingern ist, wenn man sie in kochendem Wasser zubereitet, anstatt sie zu braten (einfach warten, bis sie wieder an die Oberfläche kommen), werden es leckere Gnocchi


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Tag,  


 die Olli Testküche hat wieder speziell für die Anglerboarduser ein neues Rezept ausprobiert.


*Fischfilet mit Frischkäsekruste*


 500 Gramm Fischfilet


 150 Gramm Frischkäse mit Kräutern


 5 EL Semmelbrösel


 60 g gehackte Walnüsse


 1 Bund Petersilie


 etwas Butter, Salz, Pfeffer




*Zubereitung:*


 Fisch würzen, in eine gefettete Auflaufform geben und mit der gewürzten Frischkäse-, Walnuss-, Paniermehl-, gehackter Petersilliemischung bedecken.
 Die Mischung mit einer Gabel fest an drücken und mit Butterflocken belegen.
 Im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 170 Grad ca. 20 min. backen.
 Dazu Salat und Petersillienkartoffeln.



Fazit: schön würzige Kruste ähnlich dem Bordelaisefisch, schmeckt aber mit Kabeljau sicherlich besser als mit Forelle.
Knoblauch und oder gehackte, getrocknete Tomaten in der Frischkäsemasse wären sicherlich auch klasse.


----------



## Rhöde (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das solltest Du einem Restaurant anbieten.
Sieht schlicht aber total edel und lecker aus, wie ich finde.

*Stark* #6 *!*


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> heute gab es endlich einige barsche von 23 - 30 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, soviele Barsche auf einem Haufen.
Ich bekomme an meinen Gewässern hier, nicht einmal in einem Jahre, bei alle zwei Wochen angeln gehen, so viele Barsche gefangen.#c


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

.... mal was von heute:

Gebackener Lavendel-Zander aus dem Ofen ... butterzart und aromatisch :k

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hier das Ergebnis - mit Butterkartoffeln... |rolleyes


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nette Teller,  ich hasse Lavendel


----------



## Margarelon (27. Juli 2013)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> .... mal was von heute:
> 
> Gebackener Lavendel-Zander aus dem Ofen ... butterzart und aromatisch :k
> 
> R.S.



Absolut Klasse!!!!
Kommt mir so bekannt vor... Falls du es noch nicht kennst und das leichte Lavendelaroma magst, empfehle ich an dieser Stelle gerne noch mal meine Forelle: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247580


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Absolut Klasse!!!!
> Kommt mir so bekannt vor... Falls du es noch nicht kennst und das leichte Lavendelaroma magst, empfehle ich an dieser Stelle gerne noch mal meine Forelle: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247580




Das habe ich doch von Dir mein Freund - zumindest *die Lavendel-Beigabe !* 

...ich muss allerdings gestehen, das eher die Küche geduftet hat, als der Fisch - aber geschadet hat es nicht !

Nochmals Danke für Deine -sehr schön bebilderte- Vorlage mit den Forellen :l

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> *Nette Teller*,  ich hasse Lavendel



Die Teller wurden vererbt - und sind unverkäuflich :m

Lavendel als Pflanze ist doch schön ! #c

R.S.


----------



## Margarelon (27. Juli 2013)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch von Dir mein Freund - zumindest die Lavendel-Beigabe !
> 
> ...ich muss allerdings gestehen, das eher die Küche geduftet hat, als der Fisch - aber geschadet hat es nicht !
> 
> ...



Hatte ich mit doch fast gedacht! Gern geschehen, mein Bester!

PS: der feine Lavendelgeschmack überträgt sich am besten, wenn er schön fett in der Blüte steht!


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Tag,


 da es hier ja wahrscheinlich auf Grund der sommerlichen Temperaturen zur Zeit nicht weiter geht, hat die Olli- Testküche wieder zugeschlagen.
 Ok, ist nicht nur aber auch Raubfisch.
 Und zwar gibt es heute:


*Fischfrikadelle von der Schleie und Forelle*


 ich habe die Schlei gekocht, das Fleisch von den Gräten gepult und in Würfel gehackt.
 Zwei rohe Forellenfilets im Mixer püriert.
 Zwiebeln und Knoblauch gehackt, Toastbrot ohne Rinde ebenfalls im Mixer zerkleinert.
 Die Masse mit einem Ei und jeder Menge Kräuter (Petersillie, Schnittlauch usw.) vermengt und mit Salz und Pfeffer abgeschmeckt.
 Jetzt habe ich mit dem Eisportionierer gleichgroße Kugeln gemacht, mit der Hand zu Frikadellen geformt und bei mäßiger Hitze gebraten.


 Fazit: sieht meiner Meinung nach gut aus und schmeckt auch lecker.
 Ab jetzt werde ich sicherlich auch mal ein Hecht mitnehmen und zu Frikadellen verarbeiten.




 Grüße aus dem Sommerloch


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hier die restlichen Bilder.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sehr feine sache  #r


----------



## Dorframbo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

jetzt hab ich nochmehr hunger als vorher... #q

:m


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht besser aus, als an jeder Fischbude :l

R.S.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wow, da sind ja leckere Kreationen dabei! Habe den Thread erst gerade entdeckt und geh hier auf der Arbeit grad kaputt #h

Mein Rezept:
Zanderfilet mit Rosmarin-/Knoblauchkartoffeln und einem frischen Salat mit Nektarinen-Dressing


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht gut aus, das Ding |supergri

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

eben nimmt der trööt aber wieder fahrt auf.

LECKER !!

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so leuts,

bei frikkos kann ich auch was beisteuern








eine 100% GRUNDEL - FRIKADELL

sind doch auch raubfische, oder ?   LOL


gruss


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> so leuts,
> 
> bei frikkos kann ich auch was beisteuern
> 
> ...







Nee, ne´ - voll asi








...atisch :m


R.S.


----------



## urpils (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hab gestern Aale und Schleien geräuchert, dass war soooo lecker!


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Was soll denn die Deko da oben links???? :q

PS: dat Sößken kommt mir bekannt vor...  :q

PPS: ich hätte die Viecher vorher "filetiert"


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geschmackserlebnis der besonderen Art :

Gebratene Hechtleber auf Toast :l

R.S.


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

ich glaube, dass es sich bei der Sauce um eine asiatische süß - saure Sauce aus dem heimischen Lidl handelt die man hauptsächlich zu Grundelfrikadellen reicht.

Auch wenn es hier nicht mehr ganz zum Thema gehört und möglicher Weise der Name des Forums sich bald in Bunte oder Brigitte ändern könnte, ist hier für Leute die so etwas auch mal selbst machen möchten ein einfaches aber leckeres Rezept:

*Barbecue Sauce*

1 Zwiebel
1 rote Paprikaschote
2 Stk. Frühlingszwiebeln
150 Gramm Honig
250 Gramm Tomatenketchup
Salz, Pfeffer, Tabasco (oder Chilly), etwas Essig

Zwiebel, Frühlingszwiebel und Paprika sehr fein würfeln.
Den Ketchup mit dem Honig und den restlichen Zutaten 15 min. leise und unter rühren köcheln lassen, abschmecken und in ein Einmachglas füllen.


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier nicht mehr ganz zum Thema gehört und möglicher Weise der Name des Forums sich bald in Bunte oder Brigitte ändern könnte,....



Nie - wir sind besser!!! :m Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn man das eine oder andere demnächst in einschlägigen Magazinen wiederfinden würde!


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Auch wenn es hier nicht mehr ganz zum Thema gehört und möglicher Weise der Name des Forums sich bald in Bunte oder Brigitte ändern könnte, ...



hi, 

wenn ich hier so durchsehe sind die wenigsten gerichte für die BUNTE- oder Brigitte- Diät geeignet.

UND DAS IST AUCH GUT SO.#6

@ franky

ein kleiner farbkleks ausser der sosse musste auf den teller.:q

@ollidaiwa

fast richtig.

ist ne süss-scharfe asia-sosse aber nicht von lidl sondern aus dem asia shop direkt neben lidl. 1L flasche zu 1,69€

ist aber sicher nichts anderes drinn als bei der von lidl oder von ... oder von ...




:vik:gruss


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich glaube, dass es sich bei der Sauce um eine asiatische süß - saure Sauce aus dem heimischen Lidl handelt die man hauptsächlich zu Grundelfrikadellen reicht.
> 
> ...







Schönes Ding - aber eher für Fleisch - oder ?

Danke, dem Fertig-Rotz trete ich immer wieder gerne entgegen und werde sie Sauce sehr gerne ausprobieren !

R.S.


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,


 verdammt!
Damit es hier wieder weiter geht, musste ich jetzt schon wieder Fisch braten.
 Im Anhang seht ihr die Hamburger Fischbratküche. 

Gemalt vom niedersächsischen Künstler Björn Kirste.


Gestern gab es: 
*
gebratenes Dorschfilet mit getrockneter Tomaten - Walnuss - Pesto, Folienkartoffel, Kräuterquark und gemischtem Salat.*


----------



## Angler9999 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ist aber sicher nichts anderes drinn als bei der von lidl oder von ... oder von ...
> 
> ...



Du meinst wo es _all di _schönen Sachen gibt?


----------



## Rhöde (3. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Der Norden zeigt dem Süden wie es geht und umgekehrt.

Man man man, ihr haut euch aber gerade richtige Kunstwerke um die Ohren ähhh..... auf den Gaumen #6 .


----------



## aal60 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Geschmackserlebnis der besonderen Art :
> 
> Gebratene Hechtleber auf Toast :l
> 
> R.S.



Mit einwenig Tomatenmark, Zwiebeln etwas bunten Pfeffer...
einfach ein Gedicht.  #6

Lange nicht verzehrt.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



aal60 schrieb:


> Mit einwenig Tomatenmark, Zwiebeln etwas bunten Pfeffer...
> einfach ein Gedicht.  #6
> 
> Lange nicht verzehrt.
> ...




Zwiebeln gibts beim nächsten mal wieder dabei :l

Ich habe die Hechtleber auch lange verschmäht - aus Unwissenheit.

Leber ist wohl generell Geschmackssache - aber die Hechtleber ist schon zart und aromatisch lecker - und gehört m.M. nach *nicht* in den Mülleimer |evil:

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (5. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Leber ist wohl generell Geschmackssache - aber die Hechtleber ist schon zart und aromatisch lecker - und gehört m.M. nach *nicht* in den Mülleimer |evil:
> 
> R.S.




da bin ich voll bei dir.

auch die von zandern ist lecker und wenn wir schon dabei sind sachen zu erwähnen die beim ausnehmen zum vorschein kommen darf der ein oder andere rogenstrang nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

sind bei mir in der regel von barschen oder rotaugen, sollte es aber dennoch vorkommen( immer kann man das halt nicht ertasten) das ein zetti oder hecht mitgeht der rogen enthält berreite ich den auch zu.








auf dem bild sind der rogen und die leber aus einem zander der im november 2011 gefangen wurde.
äußerlich war dem fisch beim besten willen nicht anzusehen das er schon so stark ausgebildete eier hatte.


lecker wars.

gruss


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

bei Zander - Milch vom Dezember hatte ich mal Pech :

der Geschmack war der nach Chemie ... "Phenol" oder so ähnlich.

Absolut ungenießbar.

dieser Fisch stammte aber auch aus einem sogn. "Industriehafen".

Ich denke, Milch ist sehr fetthaltig und speichert Schadstoffe bzw. wird schneller ranzig.

Kein einfrieren, sondern ich brate diese frisch, genau wie Rogen.

Absolute Delikatesse (für mich) sind Forellenrogen und Milch, danach diese vom Barsch .


Forellen-Rogen brate ich immer dezent in Butter, so dass die inneren Eier noch glasig/roh sind , eine absolute Delikatesse 

#6

R.S.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hechtleber auch lange verschmäht - aus Unwissenheit.


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Fischinnereien noch nie gegessen habe. Da ich aber sehr gerne Leber esse, werde ich das wohl mal ändern. Meine Frau ist weder Fisch noch Leber gerne, also hab ich alles für mich |supergri
Eine dumme Frage (und bitte nicht gleich hauen und Prüfung aberkennen): Besteht die Gefahr, die Leber mit irgendetwas zu verwechseln, was man nicht essen sollte?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Fischinnereien noch nie gegessen habe. Da ich aber sehr gerne Leber esse, werde ich das wohl mal ändern. Meine Frau ist weder Fisch noch Leber gerne, also hab ich alles für mich |supergri
> Eine dumme Frage (und bitte nicht gleich hauen und Prüfung aberkennen): *Besteht die Gefahr, die Leber mit irgendetwas zu verwechseln, was man nicht essen sollte?*
> Grüße,
> Michael



Eigentlich nicht.

die Leber ist das große, abgeflachte, länglicher Organ, bräunliche Farbe und gut zu erkennen ( habe leider gerade kein Bild im Frischzustand ).

Die Hechtleber ist auffallend groß, wie ich finde.

Vorsicht ist beim Auslösen geboten, da das kleine Gallenblasen-Säckchen zwar entfernt , aber nicht beschädigt werden sollte ( bitter !!!! ) .

Läuft sie trotzdem aus, schnell und gründlich mit Klarwasser abspülen.

Desweiteren wird die Leber von deutlichen Blutgefäßen durchzogen, die ich vor dem Braten aufschneide.

Macht man das nicht, stockt das Blut beim Braten und verbleibt in der Leber - nicht mein Geschmack und sieht auch nicht so schön aus.

Apfelmus und Röstzwiebeln passen auch zum Fisch, wie ich finde !

Guten Hunger,

R.S. |wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi 05er,

es besteht eigenlich keine gefahr die leber mit anderen organen zu verwechseln.

diese ist das größte "fleischige" etwas im fischinneren.

das herz ist kleiner, die niere ist der dunkle strang entlang der wirbelsäule und der rest sind nur noch der magen- und darmtrakt.

die konsistenz ähnelt der von geflügel-leber.

beim ausnehmen, insbesondere beim aufbrechen , aber darauf achten das die gallenblase intakt bleibt.
diese ist in unmittelbarer nähe der leber und die gefahr das der inhalt über die leber läuft ist groß.

wenn man dies gleich bemerkt und alles gut abspült ist es kein problem, nur wenn der gallensaft leicht eingezogen ist kanns bitter werden.


gruss


----------



## carpforce1 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wolfsbarsch von der Spanischen Küste....
Frisch zubereitet mit einem frischen Salat.


----------



## 42er barsch (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

o.k

bei uns sagt man :

zwei A....löcher, ein Gedanke !!  GROSSES DOPPEL LOL


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke! Ich werds mal probieren.

Edit: Danke für die Doppelerklärung  . Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die Innereien bisher entweder gar nicht betrachtet habe (weil der Fisch nicht ausgenommen, sondern direkt filetiert wurde) oder als komplettes Sammelsurium entsorgt habe. Insofern hatte ich bisher nur mit der Niere nähere Bekanntschaft geschlossen, weil die separat entfernt werden musste.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Rheinspezie: 
Wie groß war denn der Hecht der die Leber für deinen Toast gespendet hat?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Solche Threads sind total fies, sie verstoßen geradezu gegen die Menschlichkeit, denn man bekommt einen saumäßigen Appetit auf Dinge, die man gerade nicht greifbar hat.:c


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @ Rheinspezie:
> Wie groß war denn der Hecht der die Leber für deinen Toast gespendet hat?




N´abend.

Der Hecht hatte 80cm. #h

R.S.

P.S. : Der gegrillte spanische Wolfsbarsch ist ja sowas von geil :l


----------



## carpforce1 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> N´abend.
> 
> Der Hecht hatte 80cm. #h
> 
> ...


Und der war sowas von lecker....
...Ich muss wieder nach Spanien#q

Von Hechtleber bin ich kein Fan, aber Hecht.- und Karpfenrogen sind verdammt lecker.
Ob gebraten oder geräuchert ein Traum.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Morgen,
hier mal mein Ofenzander.

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## 42er barsch (9. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

war gestern bisschen unterwegs und wollte nur kurz zeigen wie es bei mir in der küche direkt nach einem erfolgreichen angeltag aussehen kann.










links im bild, luftdicht in frischhaltefolie verpackt, sind hechtfilets

rechte seite vom teller sieht man zanderfilets

und auf dem teller, mehliert und gebraten, zwei hechtbäckchen, zwei zanderbäckchen, jeweils die leber der fische und die knusprig gebratenen brust-und bauchflossenansätze vom zander.

leckerer snack mitten in der nacht LOL

...aber noch hab ich urlaub, da geht das.


gruss


----------



## arnichris (9. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da hier lauter Kochprofis am Werk sind (großes Kompliment für eure Fischgerichte) muss ich gleich mal was fragen:

Hat jemand von euch schonmal "Graved-Zander" zubereitet? Also wie Graved-Lachs nur mit Zander? Würd mich interessieren ob sich das geschmacklich lohnt oder eher nicht und ob man hierfür das Rezept ein bisschen abändern muss! Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus! :m


----------



## 42er barsch (9. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ arnichris

allem vorweg:

ich habe noch nie graved-lachs geschweige denn graved - zander zuberreitet/hergestellt.

ich weiß nur aus erfahrung: versuch macht kluch


ich hatte das vergnügen in 2011 einen zander zu fangen der beim ausnehmen den anschein hatte zu moseln.

dieses bestätigte sich bei der verköstigung der ersten filet-stücke.

danach dümpelte der rest im froster, ich muss erwähnen zu 99% vacuum verpackt.

ich war zeitweise, aus platzmangel , kurz vor der entsorgung, bracht das aber nicht übers herz.
war ein stattliches tier.

habe mich dann im bekanntenkreis und auch im internet umgehört was ich damit anstellen könne und die mehrzahl der meinungen ging in richtung entsorgung.

in diesem früh-jahr dann eine spontane räucheraktion und beim auswählen der aale und brassen fielen mir auch die zander-filets in die finger.

lange rede, kurzer sinn. 

mitgeräuchert und total überrascht gewesen.

ist das bild in der mitte, hauchdünn aufgeschnitten, bisschen zitronensaft,pfeffer aus der mühle und dillspitzen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3916555&postcount=41


... und ich wollte ihn schon wegwerfen.

will damit sagen, probier aus was dich interessiert, mache eigene erfahrungen und halte damit, ob positiv oder negativ, nicht allzuweit hinterm berg.

gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ arnichris
> 
> 
> ich hatte das vergnügen in 2011 einen zander zu fangen der beim ausnehmen den anschein hatte zu moseln.
> ...


----------



## 42er barsch (9. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ j.breithardt

" moseln " sagt man bei uns wenn ein fisch nach modder / schlamm riecht und schmeckt.

ich kannte das bis dato nur von karpfen oder weißfischen und das auch meistens im sommer.

ich war damals sehr überascht als ich beim ausnehmen dann den geruch wahrgenommen habe.
zudem ich  den rogen und die leber des fisches gleich gebraten und gegessen habe.

war auch ein kalter novembertag, einzig das gewässer hätte darauf hindeuten können.
war ein im wald gelegener moorsee aber ich war gastangler und zum ersten mal dort.

gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ j.breithardt
> 
> " moseln " sagt man bei uns wenn ein fisch nach modder / schlamm riecht und schmeckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhöde (10. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> war gestern bisschen unterwegs und wollte nur kurz zeigen wie es bei mir in der küche direkt nach einem erfolgreichen angeltag aussehen kann.
> 
> ...



Ihr laßt euch auch immer wieder was neues einfallen. Stark#6.

Das nächste mal mach ich auch was aus den "Bäckchen" .


----------



## 42er barsch (12. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin moin,

war gester ne runde mit kunstköder unterwegs und habe doch tatsächlich mein heutiges mittagessen gelandet.








lecker hechtfilet


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> war gester ne runde mit kunstköder unterwegs und habe doch tatsächlich mein heutiges mittagessen gelandet.
> 
> ...




Und wo ist die Soße ?

Und wo sind die Kartoffeln?

Und wo ist der Salat ?

Und wo ist die Zitrone ?

...das muss aber noch tüchtig besser werden, mein Lieber !!!

R.S.








P.S: war nur Spaß , Petri und guten Hunger !!! :l


----------



## siloaffe (12. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Soße ?
> 
> Und wo sind die Kartoffeln?
> 
> ...




Sach mal du Kulturbanause|gr: 

Willst du den Schönen Hecht mit dem Karnickel und Wutzenfutter versauen#q 

Das ist Blasphemie du Kätzer|abgelehn






























Hab dich trotzdem lieb


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hehehe |supergri

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (13. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@r.s.

wenns wetter einigermassen gut ist geh ich lieber angeln als zu kochen, habe ja noch urlaub.
deßhalb die schnelle version ohne viel tam-tam. LOL

wenn die wetterverhältnisse unangenehm werden und mein hausgewässer eis ansetzt ( so wie die letzten zwei jahre ) und die vorräte aus dem froster verarbeitet werden
ist auch mal ein sößchen mit dabei und die ein oder andere kartoffel.

nur auf zitrone stehe ich beim fisch nicht.
wenn ich die schmecken will ess ich lieber ein eis zum nachtisch.


gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ansage:
Aufgeräumt - wenn das Offtopic und die persönliche Anmache nicht aufhört:
Punkte/Sperre...
Ansage Ende


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

hier mal was auf die Schnelle:

*Räucherlachs mit Butterkartöffelchen und selbstgemachtem 

Kräuterjoghurt.*

Den Joghurt habe ich mit Limettenabrieb, Salz, Pfeffer, Limettensaft, etwas scharfer Soße, Kresse und Schnittlauch verfeinert.

R.S.#h


----------



## Rhöde (17. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansage:
> Aufgeräumt - wenn das Offtopic und die persönliche Anmache nicht aufhört:
> Punkte/Sperre...
> Ansage Ende



Oh, was ist hier schon wieder passiert |kopfkrat ?

Alle Spuren verwischt, gute Arbeit Thomas #6 .

Hab ja auch schon mal das Schwert des Damokles zu spüren bekommen #t .

Jedenfalls scheinen die Leckereien hier nicht abzureißen.


----------



## 42er barsch (18. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ r.s.

 lecker!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ r.s.
> 
> lecker!!



Hehe, ja - kann man mal "kochen" wenn´s ganz schnell gehen soll.

Mal zum Thema Räucherlachs : man sollte sich besser um ein gutes Produkt bemühen.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Discounter - Billiglachs teilweise ranzig und oft total versalzen ist !

Fischig-tranig eben.

Dieser milde, saftig-fette eher helle Räucherlachs wurde mir aus einem Händler - Großmarkt mitgebracht (eine ganze "Zeile").

Da liegen Welten im Geschmack zum Discounter !!!

R.S.


----------



## Trollwut (25. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich kriegs nie hin so schöne Filets zu schneiden wie ihr alle 

Aber dafür fang ich große Fische 

Aus diesem Kollegen:







wurde das hier:







Was schließlich hierein gemündet is:


----------



## 42er barsch (25. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi trollwut,

erstmal petri zum astreinen küchenwaller.

... und zu den "schönen" filets soll gesagt sein das es den geschmachszonen auf der zunge sch....egal ist wie das filet aussieht.

schmecken muss es.

im nachgang guten appettit

gruss


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Petri, Trollwut.

Der gebratene Wels sieht aber sehr lecker aus ! #6

Wieviel kg. Filet "ergibt" denn so ein Riese?

Schneidet Ihr die Bauchlappen vom Wels weg ( Fett ) ?!

Und dann die Haut mitessen nehme ich mal an ....

R.S. #h


----------



## ernie1973 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Petri zu dem Wels!

...und zu dem, was Du da in der Küche draus gezaubert hast!



Lecker!

Ich hatte jetzt einen von 130 cm als "Beifang" beim Aalangeln - wog knapp 19 kg - k. a. wieviel kg Filet dabei herauskamen - habe erstmal hinter dem Kopf 3 dicke Koteletts geschnitten und den Rest dann runterfiletiert!

Die Haut würde ich persönlich nicht mitessen - mein Freund Ralf ist da allerdings schmerzfrei und mampft die auch mit!

Etwas Fett hatte der Wels am Bauch - aber gerade mal 1-1,5 cm, dass man auch besser wegpariert bevor man ihn brät oder fritiert, weil sonst das umliegende Fleisch ein wenig tranig werden kann!


Ich liebe die Filets vom Wels als Backfisch - paniert & fritiert - TOTAL geil - etwas Zitrone drauf - Salz&Pfeffer - sonst NIX!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri, Trollwut.
> 
> Der gebratene Wels sieht aber sehr lecker aus ! #6
> 
> ...



Meiner hatte 125 bei 13,5 kg.

Ich hab ca. 18 Filets ingesamt gemacht, inklusive Bauchlappen, würd mal schätzen, dass es ca. 5 kg sin, evtl. etwas mehr. Beim Filetiern einfach vom hintern Kopf ganz normale Filets schneiden. Erwähnenswert is noch: Hat man die beiden Seiten abgeschnippelt, kann man oben auf der Wirbelsäule noch 1-2 Steaks abschneiden, dort is mitunter auch das beste Fleisch.
Ich lass die Bauchlappen aber auch dran, warn dann die Mitesser aber vor, dass es evtl. etwas fettiger sein könnte 

Die Haut kann man mitessen oder nicht. Is der Fisch richtig gemacht, löst sich diese nachem Backen ja ganz einfach ab.


Ich Panade besteht aus Gewürzen, Semmelbröseln und normalem Mehl, allerdings ca. 2/3 Mehl, 1/3 Semmelbrösel.
In der Pfanne einfach Kräuterbutter und normales Pflanzenöl mischen.
Danach noch n weng Zitrone und Gewürz drüber, fertig.
Aber wie gesagt, wird am Ende ziemlich fettig. Wen das nicht stört, dem wirds echt schmecken 
Danach noch ein gutes Schnäpschen ... <3

Nebenbei erwähnt is das aber so in etwa das größte, was ich mitnehmen würde. Alles Größere wandert unbeschadet wieder ins Wasser. Einmal, weils dann doch nichmehr qualitativ so hochwertig is, und weil mir der Fisch dann auch zu groß is


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dank´ Euch für die Antworten !

Wels ist schon was Feines !

Habe mal im Bayernfernsehen einen Kochbericht gesehen, wo ein kleinerer ca. 80er Waller "blau" im Ganzen serviert wurde.

Auch nicht schlecht, wenn das Sösschen passt...

So, dann hoffe ich mal auf einen ordentlichen Küchenwels :l

R.S.


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Räucherlachs : man sollte sich besser um ein gutes Produkt bemühen.
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Discounter - Billiglachs teilweise ranzig und oft total versalzen ist !
> Fischig-tranig eben.



Naja, bald is wieder "Lachszeit" bei Albrechts Feinkost.|supergri
Und da kann man sich für 'n Appel und 'n Ei aus diesem hier mal uff die Schnelle sowat hier zaubern.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

...sieht ja schonmal top aus.

Beschreib´ mal den Geschmack - so lecker, wie er aussieht?

Was kostet denn der Spass ?

Nehme mal an, Du meinst A..i ? 

R.S.


----------



## jurner2000 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Forelle in Salzkruste.


----------



## jurner2000 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hecht mit Ofenkartoffeln und Salat.


----------



## marcus7 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Herrlich !!!!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann hier die ersten Leckerlis mit selbst gefangene Schalentieren gepostet werden.
> Ansonsten echt der Hammer was hier so gepostet wird. Tolle Bilder, tolle Gerichte #6#6#6 .




Dann will ich dir mal den Gefallen tun ;-).

Ich kann nur sagen sehr legga |supergri.

lg


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geil...:k:l

R.S.

P.S.: Forelle und Hecht auch - und schöne Bilder ! #6


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Vorher/nachher: Hecht und Zander Badischer Art. Fische putzen und mit Salz und weißem Pfeffer innen und außen würzen. 30 Min bei 170-180° auf gewürfelten Bauchspeck gesetzt.
Zur Soße: Fisch wird während des Bratens mit 250ml heisser Rinderbrühe zweimalig begossen. Nach 20 Min. wird ein Viertel trockener Weißwein auch zweimalig über den Fisch gegossen. Wenn der Speck oben gross ist, Fisch aus der Bratpfanne heben und wieder in die Röhre stellen. Bratblech mit dem Sud und den Speckwürfeln in eine Stielkasserolle oder flachen Topf entleeren (Wichtig! Alles eingebruzzelte  abkratzen!) Dazu 2 Becher sauere Sahne, kurz aufkochen, ein Schuß Weißwein und mit weißem Pfeffer und Cayennepfeffer abschmecken.
Dazu Kartoffeln der Saison.
Wünsch euch guten Appetit.


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

also speck bei fisch kannte ich noch nicht. zumindestens sieht es gut aus. hoffe es schmeckt auch so. #h


----------



## Daniel SN (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker Flusskrebse....
Die habe ich vor Jahren auch immer gefangen und mir schmecken lassen.
Sau lecker die Krabbler.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> also speck bei fisch kannte ich noch nicht. zumindestens sieht es gut aus. hoffe es schmeckt auch so. #h



Probier es aus und lass uns wissen wie es ankam.#6


----------



## 42er barsch (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

SAUBER!!!

tolle bilder!!

tolle gerichte !!

weiter so !!

das mit dem lachs von .... wollte ich auch schon mal machen, wurde leider nix daraus und mitlerweile habe ich keine geeignete räuchermöglichkeit mehr.

einer der nächsten hechte oder zander wandern bei mir auch mal wieder in die röhre.
danke für die anregung.

gruss


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Probier es aus und lass uns wissen wie es ankam.#6


gib mal einen tip. entsteht da ein leicht rauchiger Geschmack. ich springe ja quasi ins kalte wasser dabei. beim wild ist es ja ne andere geschichte


----------



## Micha383 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mal ne ganz doofe angelegenheit bei mir.
Da ich sehr gerne angel aber mit dem fisch essen es nicht so habe, gibts denn rezepte für hecht u. zander die einem nicht so fisch esser auch gaumenfreuden bereiten kann? Forellen bekomme ich so hin das ich se essen kann aber nuja wenn ich die wahl habe stürze ich mich lieber auf n steak ^^


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

eventuell mit speckmantel.


----------



## Pippa (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe angelegenheit bei mir.
> Da ich sehr gerne angel aber mit dem fisch essen es nicht so habe, gibts denn rezepte für hecht u. zander die einem nicht so fisch esser auch gaumenfreuden bereiten kann? Forellen bekomme ich so hin das ich se essen kann aber nuja wenn ich die wahl habe stürze ich mich lieber auf n steak ^^



Meine Empfehlung: Den Fisch filetieren und panieren wie ein Schnitzel. Wie genau es sich bei einem Hecht verhält, weiß ich nicht. Aber die Barschartigen - Zander, Fluss- und Wolfsbarsch -solltest du etwas länger braten als empfohlen. Dadurch wird das Fleisch trockener und fester. Einen Unterschied zu Kalbfleisch erkennt dann nur noch der Zwölfundvierzig-Sterne-Koch. Zumal die Fische, je nach Gewässerherkunft, lediglich einen sehr feinen Eigengeschmack haben. Dieser kann durch Zugabe von Kräutern, etc. nach Belieben variiert werden. Wobei ich persönlich i.d.R. nur auf Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone zurückgreife.

Die Bäckchen, vor allem der größeren Exemplare dieser Spezies, sind im Prinzip das Highlight und auch nach normaler Garung und ohne Panierung in Bezug auf Konsistenz (und Geschmack) kleine Kalbsschnitzel.

Ich hoffe, ich kann dich damit auf den Geschmack bringen #h


----------



## Rhöde (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Da ich sehr gerne angel aber mit dem fisch essen es nicht so habe,



Du "hast" es spätestens wenn Du den Zander und auch andere gewisse, richtig zubereitest.
Oft ist es einfach der Fehler zu lang zu braten.

Wenn ich persönlich den zandertypischen, dezenten Geschmack haben will, kommt gar nicht viel dazu. Ca. 1 Std vorher leicht mit Zitronensaft einreiben, eine halbe Stunde vor dem Braten salzen und während des Bratens leicht pfeffern.
Ein Filet wird bei mir je nach Dicke 2-3 min von jeder Seite so gebraten, dass es noch von innen glasig ist. Dann ist es genau richtig und zergeht auf der Zunge.
Brätst Du es zu lange wird es trocken, gar muffig.
Eigentlich das A & O, aber ich habe schon viele erlebt, die es falsch machen und daher meinen keinen Fisch zu mögen  .


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Wenn ich persönlich den zandertypischen, dezenten Geschmack haben will, kommt gar nicht viel dazu.* Ca. 1 Std vorher leicht mit Zitronensaft einreiben, eine halbe Stunde vor dem Braten salzen *und während des Bratens leicht pfeffern.
> .



Moin,

dann hast du aber das empfindliche Filet rund 1 std. durch die Säure "vorgaren" lassen.

Durch das m.M. nach zu frühe Salzen ( 0,5std.) , wird dem Filet zudem Saft entzogen.

Nennt sich glaube ich "Osmose" - das Salz zieht Flüssigkeit aus den Zellen.

Was bei Gemüse durchaus erwünscht ist, kann Fischfilet "austrocknen".

Deswegen ist es m.M. nach auch hanebüchen, frisches Dorschfilet auf dem Kutter in Salzwasser zu lagern --- laugt nur aus,wie ich meine.

Ich salze meinen Fisch immer erst in der Pfanne oder danach.

DIES SOLL KEINE BELEHRUNG SEIN - Jeder, wie er es für gut befindet !!!

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: Den Fisch filetieren und panieren wie ein Schnitzel. Wie genau es sich bei einem Hecht verhält, weiß ich nicht. Aber die Barschartigen - Zander, Fluss- und Wolfsbarsch -solltest du etwas länger braten als empfohlen. Dadurch wird das Fleisch trockener und fester. Einen Unterschied zu Kalbfleisch erkennt dann nur noch der Zwölfundvierzig-Sterne-Koch. Zumal die Fische, je nach Gewässerherkunft, lediglich einen sehr feinen Eigengeschmack haben. Dieser kann durch Zugabe von Kräutern, etc. nach Belieben variiert werden. Wobei ich persönlich i.d.R. nur auf Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone zurückgreife.
> 
> Die Bäckchen, vor allem der größeren Exemplare dieser Spezies, sind im Prinzip das Highlight und auch nach normaler Garung und ohne Panierung in Bezug auf Konsistenz (und Geschmack) kleine Kalbsschnitzel.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich kann dich damit auf den Geschmack bringen #h




Guter Tip !

Seinerzeit wurden die Fischstäbchen erfunden, um Nicht -Fischesser zu ködern...

Schöne, krosse Panade,frischer Fisch, lecker Soße ( gerne kräftig mit Knobi )

und *wichtig *: Entgräten !!!

Nichts hassen Fischverweigerer mehr , als Gräten.

Und was Kinder betrifft : Kopf ab, flossen weg, am Besten gleich Filet und so anbieten, als wäre es kein Fisch (Form der Filets so wie Fischstäbchen ).

Sonst heißt das : IIIIIHHH , Augen !!! :c:q:q:q

R.S.


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...sieht ja schonmal top aus.
> Beschreib´ mal den Geschmack - so lecker, wie er aussieht?
> Was kostet denn der Spass ?
> Nehme mal an, Du meinst A..i ?
> R.S.



Jenau, A..i ! Die Teile werden echt lecker. Schmecken halt anders als kaltgeräuchert und haben auch 'ne andere Konsistenz. Preis war wohl so um die dreifuffzich oder 4 Euronen dit Stück, also 'n Witz.
Wie die allerdings uff "Wildlachs" jekommen sind weiß der Geier.



mathei schrieb:


> also speck bei fisch kannte ich noch nicht. zumindestens sieht es gut aus. hoffe es schmeckt auch so. #h



Neee ??? Noch nie wat von Speckflundern jehört ? :k
Blanke Sahne !!! Jegliche Art von Plattfischen, die "Fischköppe" sagen zu allen "Butt", werden in ausgelassenem Speckfett gebraten. Die Speckgrieben werden vorher rausgenommen, warm gestellt und wenn die Flachmänner durchjebraten sind darüber gestreut.#6



mathei schrieb:


> gib mal einen tip. entsteht da ein leicht  rauchiger Geschmack. ich springe ja quasi ins kalte wasser dabei. beim  wild ist es ja ne andere geschichte



Kommt immer uff den Speck an. 
Aber wenn Du 'n zarten Rauchjeschmack haben willst, probier's mal DAMIT. Vorher oder nachher damit salzen (nich zuviel) musste selbst entscheiden, is Jeschmacksache.#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Jenau, A..i ! Die Teile werden echt lecker. Schmecken halt anders als kaltgeräuchert und haben auch 'ne andere Konsistenz. Preis war wohl so um die dreifuffzich oder 4 Euronen dit Stück, also 'n Witz.
> Wie die allerdings uff "Wildlachs" jekommen sind weiß der Geier.




Ist pazifischer Wildlachs und mit dem atlantischen Lachs, der hier ausschließlich für Räucherlachs usw. verwendet wird (und von dem Wildfänge kaum zu bekommen sind) nicht zu vergleichen. Der lateinische Name sollte angegeben sein sowie das Fanggebiet, dann sind das auch wirklich Wildfänge. Der günstige Preis könnte der Lachsart geschuldet sein, da gibt es nämlich fünf verschiedene in verschiedener, kulinarischer Qualität. Wenn das Vieh nach dem räuchern eher trocken war, hattest du allerwahrscheinlichst Ketalachs, daß würde auch den niedrigen Preis erklären.


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dankeschön Sten ! :m

Uff die Idee mit dem "Hundelachs" bin ick noch janich jekommen.|kopfkrat
Der schmeckt aber trotzdem und trocken wird er nicht. Ick räucher die Viecher so bei nur 75-80 Grad. Dauert zwar "ewig" aber da bleiben sogar Dorsche saftig.


----------



## mathei (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute noch mal ( dank einer super heringssaison ) 70 stk, Rollmops gemacht.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Na dann mal guten Hunger


----------



## marcus7 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehr leckere Bilder hier :m.

Ich konnte heute nicht wiederstehen :l, hab dabei mal "frische" Bilder gemacht |supergri. Ein paar gleich verputzt, die restlichen gibts morgen schön kalt .

lg


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

*Herrlich*...:k:k:k

R.S.


----------



## Ossipeter (1. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> gib mal einen tip. entsteht da ein leicht rauchiger Geschmack. ich springe ja quasi ins kalte wasser dabei. beim wild ist es ja ne andere geschichte


Kein rauchiger Geschmack! Aber eine endgeile Sauce! Der Speck ist meist schon weggegessen bis der Fisch auf den Teller kommt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Marcus: Petri zu dem Fang!

Besonders zu den Monsterbarschen...ein Hummer hat locker 50cm, also hatten die Barsche ca. 1,30m? |bigeyes

|supergri
|wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Marcus: Petri zu dem Fang!
> 
> Besonders zu den Monsterbarschen...ein Hummer hat locker 50cm, also hatten die Barsche ca. 1,30m? |bigeyes
> 
> ...




Ich sehe Du bist vom Fach:m.

Zum einen Korb voll der tasmanischen Lobster :q:

http://www.carnivorousnights.com/wildlife/Web_GiantCrayfish_Image.jpg

Und direkt da drunter 2 Prachtexemplare der Gattung Goliath Grouper #6:

http://www.catch-em-all.com/imgs/rothgg.JPG


Das Leben kann so schön sein :vik::q.

lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wusst ich's doch!

:m


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2013)

Hab mich hier mal inspirieren lassen.
Zander im Speckmantel, dazu die Kartoffelbälleken von ToxicTools und Salat mit Senf Balsamico Dressing.







P.S.: schon mal jemand Aland zubereitet ?
Mir ist da einer beim Zanderwobbeln eingestiegen und hat sich den Wobbler zu genau angeschaut und war unter anderem im Auge gehakt.


----------



## 42er barsch (4. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ hanzz

erst mal kompliment zum lecker zander.
hätte ich jetzt auch gerne, genau so!!

zum aland.

hier ne kurzanleitung, der weißfisch muss aber min 30cm gross sein.

filets schneiden, die fillets in scheibchen schneiden und schwimmend in oel ausbraten.

auf küchenpapier trockenlaufen lassen.

gewürzt wird nach gusto.
















gruss


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2013)

Mmm.
Sieht auch sehr gut aus.

Der Aland hat geschätzt n bisschen was über 40 cm.
Werde berichten, was ich daraus zubereite.


----------



## 42er barsch (4. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi hanzz,

bei der grösse bietet sich auch folgendes an :

fisch schröpfen, heisst alle 2-3mm im rücken-und schwanzberreich einschneiden,
gewürze in die schnitte einarbeiten und kross anbraten.

beim braten immer wieder mit heissem fett überegießen.












gruss


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2013)

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Mir schwebt da was mit Merrettich und Zitrone vor. Mal schauen.
Morgen Nachmittag wissen wir mehr und Bild und Geschmacksbericht kommt.


----------



## 42er barsch (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

bin gespannt#6


----------



## hanzz (6. September 2013)

Mist. Hab gestern Abend vergessen, den Fisch ausm Eisfach zu nehmen.
Zutaten hab ich aber, also gibts morgen Fisch. 

Heut gibts dann mal n Steak


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2013)

Also. Freundin hat auch mal nachm Rezept geguckt.

Aland Filets in Saft von 2 Zitronen einlegen.

1 EL Meerrettich, 1 EL Senf, Salz und Pfeffer und frisch gehackte Petersilie mit 2 Eiern verrühren. Filets rein und anschließend in Mehl panieren.

In Butterschmalz goldbraun braten.
Dazu gabs selbst gemachten Kartoffelsalat.





P.S.: man sollte den Fisch länger als ich (2 Stunden) in Zitronensaft einlegen. Die Gräten werden weicher. Hab ich beim filetieren nicht ganz raus bekommen.

Wer mehr Meerrettich/Senf Geschmack möchte, kann/sollte mehr nehmen.

Aber so kam der echt feine Fischgeschmack noch durch mit einem Hauch von Zitrone, Senf, Meerrettich.

Sehr lecker.


----------



## n1c0 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bisher nur in der Pfanne und auf dem Grill - da musste mal was Neues her 

Bachforelle im Backofen:

Gewürzt mit Salz und Pfeffer, 
gefüllt mit roten Zwiebeln, Frühlingszwiebeln, frischem Schnittlauch, 
frischer Petersilie und guter Butter.
Bei 200°C ca. 40min in die Röhre und dazu Kartoffeln geschwenkt in Butter mit reichlich Petersilie... 

EIN TRAUM 

Wird ab jetzt immer so gemacht #v


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wow, da sind ja wieder richtig tolle Leckerbissen dabei! #h Die Kreativität kennt scheinbar keine Grenzen...

Bin grad beruflich etwas eingespannt, aber sobald ich wieder etwas Luft habe, gehts auf Barsche. Vielleicht mal geräuchert...


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2013)

n1c0 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher nur in der Pfanne und auf dem Grill - da musste mal was Neues her
> 
> Bachforelle im Backofen:
> 
> ...



Mir läuft es im Mund zusammen.

Wenn Fisch im Backofen, dann auch so.
Selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter im Inneren find ich noch besser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht gut aus der Aaland und die Bachforelle ! - top, Jung´s #h:l

R.S.


----------



## n1c0 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Mir läuft es im Mund zusammen.
> 
> Wenn Fisch im Backofen, dann auch so.
> Selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter im Inneren find ich noch besser.



Richtig :m

Die Butter wurde ja auch mit der Petersilie und dem Schnittlauch vermengt und dann großzügig im Bauchraum verteilt


----------



## catfish 69 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht ja alles ziemlich lecker aus!!! Muss ich gleich mal nach kochen Leute ! Mir tropft schon bei den Bildern der Zahn ! Gruß und weiter so echt Top catfish !


----------



## Rhöde (9. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Bisher nur in der Pfanne und auf dem Grill - da musste mal was Neues her
> 
> Bachforelle im Backofen:
> 
> ...



Ist das stark. Das werde ich mal mit 'ner Meerforelle nachkochen.
Vielleicht noch ein bischen Dill dazu |kopfkrat .

Auf jeden Fall mit Sicherheit oberlecker #6 .


----------



## daci7 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Was dabei auch gut kommt ist die Forelle auf den Rücken zu legen (ein passendes Rost vorrausgesetzt). Dann bleibt der Saft und das Fett im Fisch :l
Bei uns gabs am Samstag Makrelen vom Grill:
- Fische ausnehmen
- viel Knoblauch und Rosmarin hacken und mit grobem Meersalz vermengen
- in die Bauchöhle füllen und dann ebendiese mit einem Rosmarinzweig "vernähen"
- von beiden Seiten ca. 10min bei ordentlicher direkter Hitze auf den Grill
- aufmachen und mit einer halben Zitrone servieren

Dazu passen sehr gut: Kartoffeln aus der Glut mit Kräuterquark und Bier. Viel Bier.
Leider keine Bilder geschossen


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2013)

daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> Was dabei auch gut kommt ist die Forelle auf den Rücken zu legen (ein passendes Rost vorrausgesetzt). Dann bleibt der Saft und das Fett im Fisch :l
> Bei uns gabs am Samstag Makrelen vom Grill:
> - Fische ausnehmen
> - viel Knoblauch und Rosmarin hacken und mit grobem Meersalz vermengen
> ...



Kann ich mir auch ohne Bilder sehr gut vorstellen. Bildlich und geschmacklich. Schöne Vorstellung


----------



## Ossipeter (9. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wie du die Makrele mit dem Rosmarinzweig vernähst, bin ich fast wunschlos glücklich!


----------



## daci7 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wie du die Makrele mit dem Rosmarinzweig vernähst, bin ich fast wunschlos glücklich!


Klaro.
Zweig abschneiden, von "Blättern" entfernen (diese mit dem Knoblauch kleinhacken und in die Fische packen), Zweig anspitzen, auf der einen Seite von außen durch die Haut in den Fisch stechen (irgendwo im Hinteren Teil der geöffneten Bauchhöhle), dann schräg nach vorne führen und auf der anderen Seite von innen nach außen wieder durch Fleisch und Haut führen und leicht biegen um nocheinmal (jetz schon in Höhe der Brustflossen) von innen nach außen durch die erste Seite zu stoßen ...
Die Zweige sollten schon ein wenig stabiler sein um die Haut des Fisches zu durchdringen.
Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich 

Guten Hunger!
#h


----------



## Ossipeter (10. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

:m





daci7 schrieb:


> Klaro.
> Zweig abschneiden, von "Blättern" entfernen (diese mit dem Knoblauch kleinhacken und in die Fische packen), Zweig anspitzen, auf der einen Seite von außen durch die Haut in den Fisch stechen (irgendwo im Hinteren Teil der geöffneten Bauchhöhle), dann schräg nach vorne führen und auf der anderen Seite von innen nach außen wieder durch Fleisch und Haut führen und leicht biegen um nocheinmal (jetz schon in Höhe der Brustflossen) von innen nach außen durch die erste Seite zu stoßen ...
> Die Zweige sollten schon ein wenig stabiler sein um die Haut des Fisches zu durchdringen.
> Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich
> ...



Dickes Danke! Jetzt weiss ich wie es geht.:m


----------



## Slipknot1 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Habt ihr vielleicht ein tolles Rezept für Barschfilets?


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht ein tolles Rezept für Barschfilets?



Hallo,

ich brate die Barschfilets eigentlich immer ganz klassisch in Butter , gerne mit Chalotten zusammen.

Dünsten kann man sie auch - und dazu eine Senf-Sahne-Soße.

Ansonsten ist das dünne Filet ja recht empfindlich, Schmoren scheidet da wohl aus |supergri#h

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2013)

Was auch toll für Zander- oder Barschfilet ist.
Kartoffeln roh durch ne Reibe.
Salz, Peffer, Muskat dabei.

Quasi wie fürn Rösti.

Filet von einer Seite kurz anbraten, dann das Filet mit der Röstimischung belegen und wenden.

Und diese Seite knusprig braun braten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hört sich gut an...

Eben bischen gebrutzelt :

*Mit rotem Basilikum ,Petersilie und Limettenscheiben gefüllte 

Regenbogenforelle mit Sesam-Maismehl-Panade.*

Dazu Bratlinge mit Chalotten und Grilltomate.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hier das Bild :
R.S. #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mein Abendessen von heute: Knusprig goldbraun mit Bacon gebratene Kliesche aus Norwegen....


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mein Abendessen von heute: Knusprig goldbraun mit Bacon gebratene Kliesche aus Norwegen....



Igitt ....... iss das blos nicht!!! Solche Bilder gehören auf den Index für seelische Grausamkeiten 
Pack es lieber ein und schick es zu mir. Ich entsorge es für Dich .... bin ja schließlich um das Wohl meiner Mitmenschen bemüht. 

Sieht hammergeil aus und schmeckt bestimmt auch so. #6


----------



## Lök81 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Muss auch mal was schreiben :m
Tolle Dinge liest und sieht man hier!





Sauerländer Bachforelle gebraten in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch.
Dazu Gemüsereis und ein Karotten-Apfel-Walnusssalat.





Hechtfilet in Käsekruste.
Dazu Langkorn/Wildreis und gedämpfter Broccoli.

Gruß, Alex.


----------



## Wurmknoter (18. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So jetzt reicht es!!! #qSchaust du mal am Morgen ins Forum und musst du Dir so etwas ansehen!!! Überall tote Fische und totes Gemüse!!! Jetzt kann ich den ganzen Tag an nichts anderes denken und werde mal so einem armen Tierchen ein schönes zu Hause geben, bei ca. 180°C im Backofen.

Vielen Dank an euch alle für die tollen Rezept Ideen.:m


----------



## AWebber (18. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*





Hechtfrikadellen mit Tagliatelle und Dillsoße


----------



## Lök81 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ouh... Stell ich mir gut vor.

Wie machste die Frikadellen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bin leider zu dämlich Bilder einzustellen.:m

Bei uns gab es heute Steinbuttfilet mit Reis und Schmortomaten.
Zum besseren schlucken mußte ein portugiesischer Vinho Verde herhalten.
Um die Sache etwas zu entschärfen, gab es zum Schluss einen (?) Bagaco (Trester).


----------



## AWebber (19. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Lök81 schrieb:


> Ouh... Stell ich mir gut vor.
> 
> Wie machste die Frikadellen?


- Fleisch durch den Wolf
- pro 500g Fleischmasse 1 Ei zur Bindung
- würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer und Petersilie

Brutzeln und essen ...


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bin leider zu dämlich Bilder einzustellen.:m
> 
> Bei uns gab es heute Steinbuttfilet mit Reis und Schmortomaten.
> Zum besseren schlucken mußte ein portugiesischer Vinho Verde herhalten.
> Um die Sache etwas zu entschärfen, gab es zum Schluss einen (?) Bagaco (Trester).



Da bin ich aber froh, dass du keine Bilder gemacht hast - das grenzt an seelischer Grausamkeit.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heutiges Mittagessen:

Barsch mit Pilzpfanne, Bandnudeln und Feldsalat.
Der Herbst ist da! #h


----------



## 42er barsch (29. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

feine sache!!


----------



## siloaffe (30. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir gabs heute Abend Zander mit Sahnebohnen und Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## marcus7 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bin leider zu dämlich Bilder einzustellen.:m



Und das nach über 7500 Beiträgen |supergri?

Such mal nach der Büroklammer in deinem Antwort-Fenster, der Rest geht quasi von allein ;-).

lg


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht saulecker aus, Siloaffe! :g


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin, sieht lecker aus hier ...

und auf die Schnelle : Backofenforelle :m

...gefüllt mit Thymian, Butterflocken und Frühlingszwiebeln 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Knoblauch , Tomaten und reichlich Olivenöl waren auch dabei 

Hier noch nach dem Backen und übergrillen: Fisch war sehr saftig und als Beilage gabe es bunte, italienische Pasta :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Knusprig gebratene Forellenfilets...fangfrisch von heute Vormittag....


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Knusprig gebratene Forellenfilets...fangfrisch von heute Vormittag....


bräts du in butter oder in fett ?


----------



## Pike1 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

was nimmst du als panade? sieht gut aus :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> bräts du in butter oder in fett ?


 
Ich nehme Biskin Öl und für das Aroma einen Kleks Butter rein...|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Pike1 schrieb:


> was nimmst du als panade? sieht gut aus :m


 
"Panat" von Leimer, wenn´s schnell gehen soll. Ansonsten die klassische Ei - Semmelbrösel Panade. Gewürze mische ich gleich mit in die Panade...:m


----------



## Wildkarpfen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker Brataal


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ralf, ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht, beim letzten räucheraal essen hab ich an brataal gedacht und heisshunger darauf bekommen, nicht das der räucheraal nicht geschmeckt hat, aber brataal hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.
einfach lecker das zeug, frag mal einen iren danach, die kennen sich aus, es gab auch mal einen tollen bericht zum thema brataal von der grünen insel,
in diesem sinne guten appetit


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

oder Aal auf dem Grill! Wichtig: Hitze halten, der muss auslaufen, aber nicht verbrennen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hmm, lecker Brataal ! #6



Habe heute mal den Fisch nicht gebraten - Ergebnis hier :

*Pochierter Zander *an Butter Pilz-Zucchini und Basmatireis.

Als Sösschen kam eine *Dijon-Speck-Senfsoße*  zum Einsatz.

War mal was Anderes und kam ganz gut an |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

boah ey,

und ich hatte gerade nur rührei:c

LOL

sieht einfach nur ober lecker aus.

gruss


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2013)

Rheinspezie schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, lecker Brataal ! #6
> 
> Habe heute mal den Fisch nicht gebraten - Ergebnis hier :
> 
> ...



Haut mich mal wieder um. Echt der Hammer.

Bei uns gabs heut Tafelspitz.


----------



## Aurikus (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hmm, lecker Brataal ! #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kommt der Fisch denn her, wenn nicht geangelt wird!?


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Wo kommt der Fisch denn her, wenn nicht geangelt wird!?






Aus der Metro :m|supergri|supergri|supergri

Nee, Spass beiseite - habe noch genug Fisch in der Truhe...

*nicht übermäßig*, aber für den Eigenbedarf reicht´s 


R.S.

@ 42 Barsch und hanzz -       *Danke , Jung´s *!


----------



## Leng_Sucher (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heilbuttkopf aus dem Backofen...

ein lang ersehntes Wunsch-Gericht endlich zubereitet!
Da bisher bei mir Mangel an Heilbutt-Köpfen in Norwegen herrschte, hat es bis 2013 gedauert. 
Ergebnis: Hammer! Einfach mit Salz und schwarzem Pfeffer gewürzt, Zitrone dazu und mit Butterflocken gespickt und belegt im Backofen schön knusprig gebacken. Dazu Bratkartoffeln und Schmand... LECKER! #h


----------



## ayron (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nichts für schwache nerven

sieht gruselig aus :m


Evtl. was für Halloween#h


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ayron schrieb:


> Nichts für schwache nerven
> 
> sieht gruselig aus :m
> 
> ...


 
Dachte ich mir auch so.
Fisch-Essen bei Freddy Krüger.

Meine Frau würde das Rennen kriegen....

Kann mir schon vorstellen, das da ordentlich was dran ist an so einem Kopf, aber das Auge isst ja auch mit...|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Leng_Sucher schrieb:


> Heilbuttkopf aus dem Backofen...
> [...]


Öhhh - LECKER!
:k


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das sieht ja alles wieder richtig lecker aus!

Zanderfilet, Semmelknödel, Pilze, Speck, Feldsalat, Nüsse. Bei dem mistigen Herbstwetter genau das richtige Mittagessen |rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Leng_Sucher schrieb:


> Heilbuttkopf aus dem Backofen...
> 
> ein lang ersehntes Wunsch-Gericht endlich zubereitet!
> Da bisher bei mir Mangel an Heilbutt-Köpfen in Norwegen herrschte, hat es bis 2013 gedauert.
> ...



Sieht lecker aus und ist auch ordendlich was drann.



Windelwilli schrieb:


> aber das Auge isst ja auch mit...|kopfkrat


Kumpel isst die Augen auch immer mit, ich lass die aber liegen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch so.
> Fisch-Essen bei Freddy Krüger.
> 
> Meine Frau würde das Rennen kriegen....
> ...







Neinnein, da hast Du was durcheinandergebracht.

Es muss heißen : *Man isst das Auge auch mit *:m:q:q

R.S.

P.S: Der gemeine Europäer futtert ja auch *gekochte Schweineköpfe* - heißt dann *Sülze* aber sieht im Glas recht harmlos aus


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Kaffeebarsch 

Hast du schön kross gekriegt und sieht auch sehr gut aus ,

da kriegt man gleich Appetit auf so ein schönes Filet ! |rolleyes#6

R.S.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Eins zwei drei... Freddy kommt vorbei!! Nightmare on Backblech lebt...
Sorry für das "Gruselfoto", aber nach all den leckeren Gerichten hier mit Bildern konnte ich mir das nicht verkneifen, weil super lecker. Die Augen lasse ich übrigens auch liegen. Am besten schmeckt, wie beim Karpfen, das Fleisch under den Backenplatten! 
Schönes WE. Lg Leng_Sucher #h


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heilbuttkopf !!

wie geil ist das denn.

wo bekommt man so einen?


----------



## Aurikus (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> wo bekommt man so einen?



Man angelt sich nen Heilbutt und trennt den Kopf ab!


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

die idee ist gut.

schick mir deinen nächsten:m

habe bei uns nicht die gelegenheit.:c

gruss


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

aurikus schickt Dir nen Zanderkopf - die von ihm gefangenen haben idR. genauso große Köppe |supergri

R.S.


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

:m selbst gefangen und frisch zubereitet....Ostseelachs auf Gemüsebett im Ofen gegart, dazu eine Zwiebel-Weißweinsauce....


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Graved-Lachs vom frischen Ostseelachs#h#h#h


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

|bla: ....und noch einen......frischer......Ostseelachs.....auf einem Zedernholzbrett und im Kugelgrill zubereitet, das Zedernholzbrett kokelt von unten, der Lachs gar und nimmt das Aroma an, der braune Zucker auf dem Lachs karamelisiert......:m


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Aaaahhh....:l

Beschreib´ mal bitte den Unterschied zu Zuchtlachs (Konsistenz,Geschmack etc.)...

R.S.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wow, das sieht richtig, richtig gut #h

Äh nein, das ist seelische Folter! :g Das kann ja nur super geschmeckt haben!


----------



## acker (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

:k tolle Sache mit dem _Zederholzbrett ! 
Beschreib das doch bitte mal genauer , also zb die Gewürzmischung , Gartemperatur etc #h


----------



## n1c0 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

MAXIMA bitte hör auf Bilder zu posten, ist ja schon fast ne Straftat :q

Ne Spaß bei Seite, sieht superlecker aus dein Stoff, besonders der aus'm Weber :k


----------



## Aurikus (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

MAXIMA, sieht mehr als fantastisch aus! Da könnt ich glatt reinbeißen! 

@ Rheinspezi:
Wenn mal ein Zander mit in die Küche wandert, gehört der Kopf mir selbst! Lecker Bäckchen lass ich mir auch nicht entgehen!!


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aaaahhh....:l
> 
> Beschreib´ mal bitte den Unterschied zu Zuchtlachs (Konsistenz,Geschmack etc.)...
> 
> R.S.



Es ist ein deutlicher Geschmacksunterschied den man eigentlich nur im direkten Vergleich herausschmeckt. Ich hatte letztens noch ein Stück Zuchtlachs im Vergleich mit dem Ostseelachs gemacht , hier schmeckte man sehr deutlich einen Unterschied. Ich kanns im Detail nicht mehr genau beschreiben, aber der Ostseelachs war deutlich besser. Das Fleisch beim Zuchtlachs ist zudem fester. Für diejenigen die den Lachs gerne medium Essen gelingt es beim Ostseelachs besser wenn er innen schön glasig sein soll.#h


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



acker schrieb:


> :k tolle Sache mit dem _Zederholzbrett !
> Beschreib das doch bitte mal genauer , also zb die Gewürzmischung , Gartemperatur etc #h



:m ist eigentlich ganz einfach.....wie fast alles im Leben :q....,
Das Zedernholzbrett muss mindestens 2 Std gewässert werden, ich mach das immer länger, Wasser in die Badewanne und Brett beschweren, meistens um die 5 Std.
Die Glut beim Grill in der Mitte des Grills einfüllen (für Webergriller direkte Glut:q). Die Lachsstücke, auf das Brett legen und von oben den Fisch mit einer gleichmäßigen Schicht braunem Zucker versehen. Das Brett mit dem Fisch über die Glut aufs Rost legen. Durch die Hitze fängt das Brett an zu kokeln und der Rauch des Zederholzes bringt die Würze an den Fisch. Der Zucker karamelisiert auf dem Fisch. Die Garzeit beträgt ca 20 min je nach Filetdicke und gewünschtem Garpunkt im Fisch. Ich mag es, wenn es innen noch glasig ist..... |rolleyes
Den Deckel des Grills geschlossen halten, ansonsten entweicht die Hitze und der Rauch.....(wie beim Räuchern....)
Zu den Holzbrettchen, die kann man ca 3-4 x gebrauchen, wobei bei zunehmendem Gebrauch die Rauchintensität abnimmt. Preislich sind die Originalen von Weber der pure Luxus....ich habe meine von einem Schreiner, einfach mal fragen nach kanadischer Red-Zedar in mindestens 15 mm Stärke.
Für Nachmacher guten Apetit....., damit kann man punkten....:vik:


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

....und gestern Abend gab es mal wieder Kibbelings mit Knobisauce....
Hab mal in Dänemark einen Holländer kennengelernt, der hat mir das holländische Nationalgericht beigebracht :m


----------



## kernell32 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zanderfilet an Rieslingschaum.











:vik:


----------



## Sepp Meier (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Omnomnom, hier sind ja echt wieder leckere Sachen gezaubert worden 

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder was fabriziert: Ne 50er Scholle (hat gestern auf nen Blinker gebissen, zählt also als Raubfisch ) mit Speck, Zwiebeln und Kartoffeln aus dem Backofen. War wirklich lecker.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Scheeen Ihr Beiden - Lecker !!! #6 :l

R.S.

P.S: Ne´ 50er Scholle muß man auch erstmal fangen |bigeyes


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> ........Hab mal in Dänemark einen Holländer kennengelernt, der hat mir das holländische Nationalgericht beigebracht :m



Dann lass uns doch auch mal daran teilhaben.


----------



## Casso (2. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Tach zusammen.

Habe gerade auch noch ein Foto auf der Festplatte gefunden, welches ich euch keinsfalls vorenthalten möchte. Zu sehen sind zwei Regenbogenforellen kurz bevor sie in den Backofen kommen.

Auf die Alufolie habe ich ein wenig Olivenöl gekippt. Die Forellen selber habe ich innen mit Fischgewürz, Zitrone und Knoblauchbutter gewürzt. Von Außen kam dann noch gemahlener Pfeffer, Kräuterbutter, ein wenig Rosmarin und natürlich auch kleinere Zitronenscheiben. 

Alles in allem war es sehr lecker und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Mahlzeit - werden wohl Makrelen vom Nordsee-Trip werden 

Grüße.


----------



## Killerschnauze (2. November 2013)

*Hecht mit Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln klassisch im Ofen.*

Hier meine standart Fischzubereitung für Hecht und Karpfen.

Man benötigt:

Fischbräter oder tiefes Backblech
Hecht oder Karpfen salzen, Pfeffern innen und außen.
Kartoffeln ungeschält in Schiffchen geschnitten
Zwiebeln geviertelt
Salz, Peffer, Öl 
Für die Kartoffeln noch Tymian oder Majoran (Oregano)

Dann den Fisch mit den Kartoffeln 45min bei 180°C Heisluft (nicht vorheizen) in den Ofen, fertig...

Man kann das Rezept auch noch mit Knoblauch, Rosmarin usw. je nach belieben tunen.

MfG Martin


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ casso und Killerschnauze 

Fein, fein - dan nen guten Appetit #6

R.S.


----------



## mathei (2. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kartoffeln gleich mit rein. super sache. wenn gleich ich sie schälen würde. mit, das ist nicht mein ding.


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zanderfilet auf der Haut gebraten, und Gnochi mit Ricottafüllung an Riesling-Champignoncreme. #h


----------



## mig23 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Hecht mit Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln klassisch im Ofen.*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Hier meine standart Fischzubereitung für Hecht und Karpfen.
> 
> Man benötigt:
> 
> ...


 
Versuch das mal im Römertopf !


----------



## 42er barsch (7. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

boah ey, iss gut jetzt !!! #6 #6

ich komme frühstens am so mal wiedere in den genuss einiger barschfilets.


----------



## boot (7. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

*Aalmuttern,* *Was fürn kleinen hunger.

*


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



boot schrieb:


> *Aalmuttern,* *Was fürn kleinen hunger.
> *



Aber sowas von Lecker!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehen lecker aus, die neu eingestellten Gerichte ! #6:l

R.S.


----------



## boot (9. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Aber sowas von Lecker!!!




*Aalmuttern sind auch superlecker  .

lg ole *


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir gab´s heute knusprig goldbraun gebratenes Lachsforellenfilet...:l


----------



## 42er barsch (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

habe heute auch mal wieder was leckeres gehabt :

zanderfilet mit speckwürfeln auf karotten-zwiebelgemüse


----------



## kernell32 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Großartig 

Der Mensch weiß sich zu helfen #6

Was macht so n Spüler 60-70°?

Perfekt


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Forelle aus dem *Geschirrspüler*



Blasphemie ! |bigeyes..........aber geile Idee !


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

backofen kapputski???


----------



## fischer-flo (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Idee ist alt
Blasphemie ist es die Maschine leer anzustellen 
Wir packen die immer in die volle Maschine


----------



## Rhöde (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das ist ja wohl der Hammer was ihr hier in letzter Zeit kredenzt.:m
Besonders die abgezogenen Aalmuttern haben es mir angetan. TOP !

Da traue ich mich nur zu schreiben, dass ich gerade ein lecker 
Zanderfiliet, ohne Beilagen und co., weggenascht habe.

Fürs nächste Gericht gelobe ich Besserung !


----------



## Pippa (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der Hammer was ihr hier in letzter Zeit kredenzt.:m
> Besonders die abgezogenen Aalmuttern haben es mir angetan. TOP !
> 
> Da traue ich mich nur zu schreiben, dass ich gerade ein lecker
> ...



Du machst alles richtig! 
Bei "Lebensmitteln", die es wert sind, mach ich es öfters so: pur, ohne störende Beilage. 
Dazu zählen neben dem Büffel-Filet vom Bauern aus der Region auch oft selbstgefangene Fische. Eine größere Wertschätzung gegenüber dem "Lebensmittel" und ein besseres Geschmackserlebnis kannst du gar nicht haben 

Letztens haben wir Zander-Lasagne gemacht. Auch wenn man's anhand des Schnappschusses nicht vermuten würde |bigeyes, war's wirklich lecker #6


----------



## MAXIMA (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

#h Wochenende scheint ein Highlight der Hobbyköche zu sein....

:vik:heute bei uns Lachskotlett auf Gemüsebett mit Weißweinzwiebelsauce aus dem Ofen #6

Leider gehen meine Lachsvorräte so langsam zu Ende.....:c..., aber in 5 Wochen beginnt die neue Saison #6#6#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker Maxima #6 beam mal rüber


----------



## boot (14. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das schaut ja alles wieder Klasse aus.  


lg ole


----------



## Michael_05er (16. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mein erster Versuch hier. Knusprig paniertes Barschfilet mit Pilzen und käse überbacken und Kartoffelsalat. Eine angemessene Würdigung meines bisher größten Barsches.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch hier. Knusprig paniertes Barschfilet mit Pilzen und käse überbacken und Kartoffelsalat. Eine angemessene Würdigung meines bisher größten Barsches.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk





Sieht gut aus ! #6

Kleiner Tip : Wenn man die Soße nicht *über* die panierten Filets gibt, sondern daneben, saugt sich die Panade nicht mit Soße voll sondern bleibt knusprig !

nur eine kleine Anregung #h

R.S.

P.S: Funktioniert auch bei Schnitzel - "übergossene" Kantinenschnitzel bspw. schmecken immer so matschig...


----------



## Michael_05er (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn man die Soße nicht *über* die panierten Filets gibt, sondern daneben, saugt sich die Panade nicht mit Soße voll sondern bleibt knusprig !
> 
> nur eine kleine Anregung #h
> 
> ...


Da hast Du absolut recht (das Kantinenproblem kenne ich auch). Ich hab aber keine Soße gemacht, das ist geschmolzener Käse  Insofern hatte ich es zwar schön knusprig, allerdings hat mir ein wenig Soße gefehlt.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Achso, 

dann Nix für ungut ! 

R.S.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kein Problem. Du hast ja absolut Recht. Wenn das die Uni-Mensa damals beim Hähnchenfilet im Knuspermantel nur auch so gesehen hätte...

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

neulich beim köfis kaufen doch gleich zwei makrelen für mich selbst behalten.

makrelenvariation (tatar, gebrannter bauchlappen, gegrilltes filet, sashimi, pan seared sashimi) mit fenchel in texturen und miso


----------



## Franky (19. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehr übersichtlich...  
Hast Du daneben noch die Weihnachtsdeko gebastelt? Sieht aus, als wären Dir die Tannenzweige darübergewuschelt :q:q:q
Makrele ist verdammt leckeres Zeugs...:m


----------



## Matthias_R (19. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch hier. Knusprig paniertes Barschfilet mit Pilzen und käse überbacken und Kartoffelsalat. Eine angemessene Würdigung meines bisher größten Barsches.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


 
Wie machst Du das, den Fisch erst braten, und dann überbacken, oder den fisch roh in die Röhre, und beim überbacken garen?


----------



## Michael_05er (19. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

"Überbacken" ist fast übertrieben. Hab die Pilze vorher in der Pfanne gebraten. Der panierte Fisch kam dann in die Pfanne. Kurz nach dem wenden hab ich dann einfach die Pilze auf die schon fertig gebratene Oberseite verteilt, den Käse drüber gegeben und dann mit geschlossenem Deckel fertig gebraten.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Matthias_R (19. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke, sieht nämlich lecker aus, und wird demnächst so probiert.


----------



## Gondoschir (19. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Paniertes Fleisch/Fisch kommt bei mir grundsätzlich in die Röhre.
Umluftherd auf volle Leistung aufheizen, Paniergut dünn mit Rama culinesse eingepinselt und ab dafür.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> neulich beim köfis kaufen doch gleich zwei makrelen für mich selbst behalten.
> 
> makrelenvariation (tatar, gebrannter bauchlappen, gegrilltes filet, sashimi, pan seared sashimi) mit fenchel in texturen und miso




Sieht irgendwie...












geil aus #h#6#6#6

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Franky schrieb:


> Sehr übersichtlich...
> Hast Du daneben noch die Weihnachtsdeko gebastelt? Sieht aus, als wären Dir die Tannenzweige darübergewuschelt :q:q:q
> Makrele ist verdammt leckeres Zeugs...:m



pass piere algen!


----------



## marcus7 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Nordbeck:

Wirst du davon etwa satt? 

lg


----------



## nordbeck (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

vorspeise!


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



marcus7 schrieb:


> @Nordbeck:
> 
> Wirst du davon etwa satt?
> 
> lg





Pommes rot-weiß stehen um die Ecke - der Fisch is nur für´s Foto :m

R.S.


----------



## marcus7 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> vorspeise!



:m- das wollte ich hören.

lg


----------



## nordbeck (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

zum hauptgang gabs black angus, war auch nicht so schlecht :O)


----------



## Gondoschir (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> black angus



Wer hat das "g" auch erst beim zweiten lesen entdeckt???


----------



## nordbeck (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

scheinst dich ja damit auszukennen. wers mag...


----------



## Gondoschir (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> scheinst dich ja damit auszukennen. wers mag...



Was lässt dieses vermuten? |kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (25. November 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

wenn man das als erstes liest. stichwort freudsche fehlleistung


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hier solls mal wieder um Raubfischprodukte gehen, deswegen stell ich mal ein paar alte Bilder rein.


----------



## mathei (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

da meine bootssaison für dieses jahr beendet ist, ging  es heute an eien fopu. 1 x im jahr mach ich das.
eine durfte gleich in den ofen. dazu gab es Salzkartoffeln.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Auch ich hab mal wieder was beizutragen:
Barsch im Ofen.
Kann mir aber jemand n tipp geben, wie ich verhindere, dass der außen so "ankokelt"? Vom Geschmack her isser eig. perfekt, geht nur drum, dass der so dunkel halt optisch nichmehr so arg ansprechend is


----------



## mathei (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

pack ihn in alufolie


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> pack ihn in alufolie



Das offensichtliche sieht man nich 
Klar, aufn Grill kommt er ja auch nur in Folie.
Danke fürs Augen öffnen^^


----------



## 42er barsch (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute mal wieder, HECHTFILET mit Karotten-Zwiebel-Gemüse








weils legger iss!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> heute mal wieder, HECHTFILET mit Karotten-Zwiebel-Gemüse
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jupp - wünsche guten Hunger gehabt zu haben :m

Sehr schön...

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@rheinspezie

danke, der hunger war anständig.

ähnlich dem heute.








BARSCHFILET mit Paprika-Zwiebelgemüse und Bratkartoffeln


----------



## boot (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schauen beide auch sehr gut aus,MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lumb - Filet aus Norwegen, einfach knusprig gebraten mit (gekauftem |rotwerden) Kartoffelsalat...|rolleyes


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

Jung´s , wie immer ganz lecker #6


Heute durfte mein letzter Bachsaibling der Saison zusammen mit einer rotfleischigen Forelle in die Pfanne .

Mariniert hatte ich die Fische zuvor in Olivenöl, gestossenem Pfeffer ,etwas Zitrone, frischem Loorbeer und Rosmarin.

Knusprig gebraten in Olivenöl/Butter und 2 Knoblauch-Zehen:

R.S.


----------



## mathei (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Lumb - Filet aus Norwegen, einfach knusprig gebraten mit (gekauftem |rotwerden) Kartoffelsalat...|rolleyes


hab ich letztens auch gemacht. ist mir irgendwie zu trocken. gibt es da vielleicht einen trick. zb in irgendetwas ne nacht vorher einlegen. ;+


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ich bin auch gerade dabei Graved Forelle zu beizen.
Ob das so schmeckt?
Mal sehen.


----------



## daci7 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Graved Saibling ist jedenfalls ein Gedicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



daci7 schrieb:


> Graved Saibling ist jedenfalls ein Gedicht


 
Das mache ich gern mit der Rückenfleisch-Rolle von Karpfen ab ca. 4 kg. Mischung Meersalz:Rohrzucker 70:30.

Nach dem Beizen in ganz feine Scheiben schneiden und mit frischem Brot und Bier/trockenem Wein servieren. Genial!


----------



## daci7 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das mache ich gern mit der Rückenfleisch-Rolle von Karpfen ab ca. 4 kg. Mischung Meersalz:Rohrzucker 70:30.
> 
> Nach dem Beizen in ganz feine Scheiben schneiden und mit frischem Brot und Bier/trockenem Wein servieren. Genial!


 Uh - das klingt auch interessant! Wird dann wohl nächstes Jahr ausprobiert. Bisher sind meine Karpfen meist im Räucherofen gelandet, aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## 42er barsch (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute mal was einfaches






gruss


----------



## MAXIMA (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lachsfilet mit Marinade bestrichen auf Zedernholz im Kugelgrill....:m


----------



## seba (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*


----------



## hugo haschisch (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



seba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 212996



Lecker Grundel ;+


----------



## seba (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> Lecker Grundel ;+



So zander war sehr lecker,  einfach salzen,  Gewürze drauf und sie auf dsm bild zu sehen den fisch anschneiden und Zitronen Scheiben dazugeben.  Mfg

Gesendet mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lazarus (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

An Heiligabend gabs Zander im Gemüsebett

Auf dem Bild sieht man den Zander in seinem neuen Biotop, bevor er in den Backofen kam.
In der Zeit, bis der Fisch fertig war, habe ich Thomas Grundsoße zubereitet, die hat das Gericht sehr gut ergänzt.






Zutaten


1 ganzer Zander oder Hecht (andere Arten müssten auch gehen, ausprobieren!)
Kartoffeln
Verschiedene Gemüsesorten nach Geschmack und Jahreszeit: Lauch, Möhren, Fenchel, Zwiebeln, Paprika, ...
1 Orange
Rosmarin
Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone
Olivenöl

Zubereitung
Zander auftauen, innen und außen mit wenig Zitronensaft beträufeln, salzen, pfeffern.
Gemüse in Stücke schneiden. Nicht zu klein! Kartoffeln schälen und in Spalten schneiden. Die Kartoffelspalten 5 Minuten blanchieren.

Ein tiefes Backblech großzügig mit Olivenöl beträufeln.
Den Zander draufsetzen, falls er zu lang ist einfach etwas biegen. Die vorbereiteten Gemüsestücke um den Fisch herum verteilen. Rosmarinzweige über den Zander und/oder das Gemüse legen. Dünne (8mm) Orangenscheiben an den Fisch lehnen.
Gemüse salzen.
Das ganze in den Backofen schieben, mein 60cm-Zander war nach 50 Minuten fertig.

Eine Beilage ist nicht unbedingt nötig, Baguette schadet aber nie.

Der Rest hat übrigens heute Mittag - im Mikro aufgewärmt - hervorragend geschmeckt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Lazarus schrieb:


> An Heiligabend gabs Zander im Gemüsebett
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht man den Zander in seinem neuen Biotop, bevor er in den Backofen kam.
> In der Zeit, bis der Fisch fertig war, habe ich Thomas Grundsoße zubereitet, die hat das Gericht sehr gut ergänzt.
> ...






Wunderbar - ein würdiges Weihnachts - Festessen :l
Lecker auch der Lachs und der gebratene Barsch mit Pommes ( der Schoko-Weihnachtsmann is der Hammer :m )

Weiter so !

R.S.

P.S: interessant nat. auch die Zitronenspalten im Zander !


----------



## hanzz (28. Dezember 2013)

Leute, alles sehr sehr geil.
Können wir bald n Fisch Rezepte Band herausbringen.

Heute gabs Barsch und Zander im Bierteig mit Bratkartoffeln und Feldsalat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Leute, alles sehr sehr geil.
> Können wir bald n Fisch Rezepte Band herausbringen.
> 
> Heute gabs Barsch und Zander im Bierteig mit Bratkartoffeln und Feldsalat.
> ...




Sieht gut aus #6#6#6

R.S.


----------



## PhantomBiss (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dieser Thread ist und bleibt einfach mein Favorit. Vom ersten bis zu letzten Eintrag tolle Zubereitungen und Rezepte. Sehr toll!


----------



## KölnerAngler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

HIer mal unser Silvester-Menü:

Tomatensuppe mit Sahnehaube und gerbartenen und flambierten Garnelen

Gedünsteter Lachs an Weißwein-Dill-Krabben-Sauce mit grünen Bohnen im Speckmantel und Salzkartoffeln und zum Nachtisch Früchte-Tiramicu


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fischsuppe von selbst gefangenem Hecht, Dorsch, Forelle und gekauften Scampis.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Legger....:l

R.S.

P.S: an Sylvester Fisch hat auch was - freue mich schon auf Aschermittwoch zum traditionellen Schellfisch-Senfsoße-Schlemmen |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht sehr gut aus.

Hab noch nie Fischsuppe gegessen und die Tage noch zu meinem Schatz gesagt, dass wir unbedingt mal 'ne Suppe vom Fisch kochen müssen.

Magst mal das Rezept davon hier niederschreiben ?


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

auf Grund der großen Nachfrage*, *jetzt erstmalig veröffentlicht*:*


*Ollis Fischsuppe * 




 500 Gramm Fischfilet (z.B. Barsch, Zander, Dorsch)  


 100 Gramm Scampis


 1 Bund Suppengemüse


 1 Bund Staudensellerie


 5 gr. Kartoffeln


 3 Knoblauchzehen


 1 Zwiebel


 100 ml Weißwein


 etwas Tomatenmark


 400 ml Fischfond (gekauften aus dem Glas oder selbst gekocht)


Fischfondrezept:


Die Köpfe und Mittelgräten Euer gefangenen und filetierten Fische.
Dafür geht eigentlich jeder Fisch (Dorsch, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle, Karpfen usw.).
Die beim Gemüse verarbeiten, anfallenden Karottenschalen, Sellerie- und Zwiebelabschnitte, Lauchreste, Petersillienstengel usw. sollte man immer schön sammeln und einfrieren.
Alles zusammen mit einem Lorbeerblatt, Piment- und Pfefferkörnern und etwas Salz ne halbe Stunde leise köcheln lassen.
Durch ein Sieb mit Tuch passieren.







Zubereitung:


 Zwiebel und Knoblauch würfeln und in etwas Öl glasig dünsten.
 Mit etwas Tomatenmark an schwitzen und mit dem Weißwein und der Brühe auffüllen.
 Karotten, Fenchel, Sellerie, Lauch, Staudensellerie (in Würfel, oder Scheiben, oder Streifen, oder Salmis) schneiden.
 Die festeren Gemüse wie die Karotten, den Fenchel, den Stangen- und Staudensellerie darin bissfest kochen und etwas später den Lauch dazu geben.
 Kartoffeln kochen und in mundgerechte Würfel schneiden und ebenfalls dazu geben.
 Den Fisch in Würfel schneiden, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und mit den Scampis entweder in einer Pfanne mit etwas Knoblauch anbraten oder in der richtig heißen Suppe kurz gar ziehen lassen.
 Man kann noch mit Kräutern (Dill, Petersillie o.ä.), saurer Sahne, etc. abschmecken.




 Ansonsten gibt es hier im anglerboard oder unter:


http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/fischsuppe/Rezepte.html


 noch jede Menge weitere Fischsuppenrezepte.




 Man könnte natürlich auch mit viel weniger Aufwand zum Türken um die Ecke und sich einen Döner einverleiben.


 Oder aber die Dose „Kulinaria, Welstopf mit Gemüse“ (Fundstück der Woche) (siehe Anhang) aufreißen und hoffen, dass da auch wirklich drin ist was drauf steht.


----------



## MAXIMA (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

#6#6#6


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Thnx olli


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Suuuuper Olli #h#6

R.S.


----------



## Shortay (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So nachdem ich die Woche den Thread hier gefunden habe möcht ich mich ma anschließen.
Heute Weltklasse Winterwetter Sonnenschein und 10°Grad !

Und folgendes wurd draus ;D




Frau hat gefangen.













Dazu gabs dann Gurkenjoghurtdip mit angebratenen Zwiebeln und Kräuterbutter.

Sorry für die schlechten Lichtverhältisse des Endergebnisses aber es war schon zu Dunkel :/





Grüßle Chris


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Oha, sieht interessant aus...

Hast du da ganze Pfefferkörrner auf den Filets?

Und was sonst noch - was ist im Pulver/der Gewürzmischung drin- etwa Curry?

Ich nehme mal an, gebraten...#h

R.S.


----------



## Shortay (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oha, sieht interessant aus...
> 
> Hast du da ganze Pfefferkörrner auf den Filets?
> 
> ...





Jap  einfach mit bisschen öl in die Pfanne gehauen, waren ganze  Pfefferkörner aba haben noch mit Pulver dazugewürzt. Dazu Thymian, so  Gemüsebrühepulver und kp das hat die Freundin zusammengestellt


----------



## glavoc (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So zu Heilig Abend gabs daheim bei meinen Eltern nen Hecht. Schön im Topf als "Fischeintopf":


----------



## Surf (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht sehr sehr gut aus... wie bereit man  den Fischeintopf mit Hecht zu?


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Surf schrieb:


> Sieht sehr sehr gut aus... wie bereit man  den Fischeintopf mit Hecht zu?



ohne weitere info könnte es auch ein schweinegullasch sein.

hoffe da kommt noch was


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

na ja- normalerweise mit mediterranen Fischen^^ das ist ein dalmatinischer "Brudet" den meine Mutter gemacht hat. Kurz: der Fisch wird ganz zum Schluss zugegeben/hineingelegt und ist fertig, wenn das Fleisch schön fest ist. Nicht verkochen! Portioniert ist der Hecht in Scheiben. Tip: Zum Wein (der sowieso schon dabei ist) einen Schuss Weinessig dazu.
Das Rezept dazu ist traditionell ein riesiges Gesprächsthema...mal schauen, vielleicht stell ich das dann demnächst hier rein. Den Kopf verkochen wir zur Suppe (aber auch viel Arbeit wegen scharfer Zähne^^).

P.S. - Morgen treffe ich meine werte Mutter und werde sie um das Rezept bitten. Habt bitte Geduld...


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



glavoc schrieb:


> Den Kopf verkochen wir zur Suppe (aber auch viel Arbeit wegen scharfer Zähne^^).
> 
> P.S. - *Morgen treffe ich meine werte Mutter und werde sie um das Rezept bitten. Habt bitte Geduld...*






Aus *der* Nummer kommst Du jetzt *nicht* mehr raus 

Wir warten ... :vik:

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Shortay schrieb:


> Jap  einfach mit bisschen öl in die Pfanne gehauen, waren ganze  Pfefferkörner aba haben noch mit Pulver dazugewürzt. Dazu Thymian, so  Gemüsebrühepulver und kp das hat die Freundin zusammengestellt




Soso, nicht schlecht !

Ein Tip ( keine Bevormundung !!! )

Probier mal , die Körner in einer Mühle vorher zu mahlen ; Pulver weglassen.

Kein Brühepulver , sondern gutes, solides, einfaches Meersalz.

Öl : Olivenöl mit einer Butterflocke - *frische* Kräuter (Supermarkt) Rosmarin, thymian etc. , nach Belieben kurz vorher leicht anbraten .

"Parfümiert" das Öl.

Gerne auch 1,2 Knoblauchzehen (vorher mit dem Messer flach angedrückt) dazugeben.

Danach das Filet salzen,pfeffern , auf der Hautseite mehlieren (geht auch Maismehl) und auf der Hautseite braten bei nicht zu harter Hitze (soll schön "schmurgeln" , nicht verbrannt riechen oder extrem "zischen").

Erstmal nicht wenden.

Wenn der Garvorgang (Fleisch wird heller) sich zu der unbehäuteten Seite "vorgearbeitet" hat, kurz wenden ,runter von der Hitze und 1,2 Minütchen knapp durchgaren lassen .

Frisches Truttenfilet darf in der Mitte gerne noch leicht glasig sein.

Dann auf den vorgewärmten Tellern servieren - Haut sollte kross und das Filet saftig sein.

Beim Essen Limette / Zitrone , wer´s mag !

Achso : Schnelle, vorgewärme Teller : Unter fließend heißes Kranwasser halten, so 20 Sek. , dann mit sauberem Tuch abwischen.

Bis dann |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## zokker (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Letztes Jahr im Schwedenurlaub hab ich ein paar schöne Barsche gefangen, der Größte war 49 cm (PB). Dieses beiden sind 45 und ein 47 cm. Sehr lecker.  |wavey:


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

aha also roh essen


----------



## zokker (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Der Themenstarter hat es doch, auf Seite 1, so vorgemacht ;+
So, dann noch ein Bild für den lieben Mathei#h


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

das ist folter. man lecker


----------



## zokker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja ich weiß das Du auf Räucherfisch stehst.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

heute gab es gebratenen Zander mit Zitronen-Gorgonzola-Soße , Chalotten und Knoblauch-Brokkolie 

R.S.


----------



## Lazarus (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht lecker aus!

Kannst du das Rezept für die Soße mal aufschreiben?


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

R.S.

Mal wieder genial.

Muss erstmal wieder Fisch fangen, bevor ich was leckeres daraus zaubern kann.
Kann also dauern


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus!
> 
> Kannst du das Rezept für die Soße mal aufschreiben?




Klar.

Simpler geht nicht :

Guten, kremigen Gorganzola-Käse kaufen (hat seinen Preis)

Evtl. vorhandene Rinde wegschneiden.

1 reife Zitrone

Vollmilch 

Schwarzer Pfeffer (gerne aus der Mühle)

Kräuter ( Großblättrige Petersilie,Schnittlauch bspw.)


Ein gutes Stück des Gorgonzola in einen kleinen Topf geben, langsam bei *geringer/mäßiger Hitze* erwärmen, bis er flüssig wird - dabei immer wieder rühren.

Vollmilch unterrühren, bis eine angenehme Soßenkonsistenz entsteht.

Die Milch nimmt dem Käse ein wenig das "Mächtige" und der Geschmack wird milder.

Pfeffern nach Belieben

Mit frischem Zitronensaft abschmecken ; Kräuter sehr fein hacken, dazugeben und 1 Min. weiterziehen lassen.

Topf vom Herd , Abdecken bzw. sofort servieren.

(Aromatisch und der Käse hat eigentlich genug Salz - also erstmal Finger weg vom Nachsalzen).


Passt sehr gut zum milden Zander/Barsch und auch Steak/Hähnchen und geht kinderleicht.

R.S.

P.S: @hanzz - Danke und fang´ ordentlich was


----------



## 42er barsch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

fein fein,

das sösschen wird bei gelegenheit mal ein paar meiner barsche begleiten.

danke für die anregung, auch der broccoli sieht lecker aus,

gruss


----------



## Ezio (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute gabs die mit gufi geangelten 34er barsche gleich zum mittag nomnom:g


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Ezio schrieb:


> heute gabs die mit gufi geangelten 34er barsche gleich zum mittag nomnom:g



Top ! #6

Frischer geht nicht 

R.S.

P.S: @42er Barsch - dann juuten Hunger und allzeit dicke Barsche !


----------



## Pippa (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute gab es gebratenen Zander mit Zitronen-Gorgonzola-Soße , Chalotten und Knoblauch-Brokkolie
> 
> R.S.



Manchmal sieht man den Baum vor lauter Wäldern nicht. 
Ich mag Gorgonzola, ich mag Zander. 
Bin überzeugt, dass das passt.
Danke für die Anregung! #6

Bei uns gab's letzte Woche Zander mit Semmelbrösel-Parmesan-Kruste auf Kartoffel-Karotten-Zucchini-Gratin.

Würde gerne noch öfter herumexperimentieren, aber das Filetieren treibt mich jedes Mal in den Wahnsinn. Hab da kein Händchen für. Aber Übung - und vielleicht auch mal ein wirklich scharfes Messer - sollte Abhilfe schaffen |rolleyes

Trotzdem kommen Fische auch weiterhin komplett in die Röhre.


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wow. Auch der Hammer.
Und ich hab keinen Fisch.

Das mit dem scharfen Messer macht das Filetieren enorm einfacher, aber auch gefährlicher. 
Ich hab anfangs mit dem Handy und YouTube in der Küche gestanden.

Hört sich beknackt an, aber mir hats geholfen. Und mittlerweile klappts ganz gut.


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hallo Pippa, es gibt Messer die gleiten von selber an den Rippen entlang (Müssen halt scharf sein!):m. Hilft aber nichts wenn man nicht weiß wo die anfangen!
Also erst mal einen Filetierkurs besuchen, anschauen und üben, üben, üben! Dann bekommst du Filets 1a! Kannst auch noch den Grätenschnitt setzen und du bist der King!|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

ich habe mir angewöhnt bei fischen ab einer bestimmten grösse mit zwei messern zu hantieren.

ein filetiermesser für die schnitte in  fleisch und haut, zusätzlich ein ausbeinmesser für die brustgräten.

beide mit einer gesunden schärfe.

das filetieren habe ich mir, in einer zeit noch ohne u-tube und ...app, selbst beigebracht.

nach erfolgreichen stipp- und feedersessions mussten die weißfische zu übungszwecken herhalten.

die "schön" geschnittenen filets wurden dann damals portioniert und eingefroren, die "unfälle" gleich zu frikadellen verarbeitet.

so kam dann mit der zeit die übung und mitlerweile ist es mir schon lange nicht mehr passiert das ich einen fisch "verschnitten" habe.

soll jetzt aber nicht abwertend gegenüber u-tube oder ähnlichem sein.
es sind dort durchaus brauchbare anleitungen zu finden, eine vielzahl besteht aber auch aus stümperhaftem gefuchtel bei denen mehr fischfleisch auf der strecke bleibt wie zum schluss als filet übrig ist.

hier kann man(n) mal reinschnuppern bei bedarf.

es wird ein filetieren verschiedenster fischformen- (arten) aufgezeigt und, ich glaube beim karpfen, wird erläutert das nicht immer alles vom fisch im müll landen muss was beim filetieren über bleibt.

einfach mal die ganzen videos durchsehen.

http://www.youtube.com/user/FischGruber?feature=watch

gruss


----------



## Aurikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> das filetieren habe ich mir, in einer zeit noch ohne u-tube und ...app, selbst beigebracht.



Ging mir damals genauso. Als Jungangler hab ich mit Mutti in der Küche gestanden und die ersten Fische filetiert. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, was Sie damals große Augen machte, weil's doch recht gut funktioniert hat. Es mussten übrigens auch Weißfische herhalten, aber bei der Damaligen Rotaugen-/Rotfederngröße hat sich das auch noch gelohnt.
YouTube........zu der Zeit gab's für Ottonormal noch nicht mal Internet. Commodore 64 mit Floppydisc war das höchste der Computergefühle! 


Und zu den leckeren Gerichten sage ich nur alá Lafer. ....hmmm lecker!
Zitronen-Gorgonzola-Sößchen, herrlich!!
Ich muss auch mal wieder nen lecker Zander/Barsch mit einpacken ...


----------



## siloaffe (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das mit dem scharfen Messer macht das Filetieren enorm einfacher, aber auch gefährlicher.




Hier muss ich dir wiedersprechen! 

Die meisten verletzungen kommen von Stumpfen Messern welche beim versuch zu schneiden abrutschen. Ein scharfes Messer geht sauber ins Fleich und tut was man will... 
Wenn mann sich doch mal einen gibt verheihen mEn die Verletzungen die mit nem Scharfen Messer passieren viel schneller!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

na das ist ja ein Trööt!
@siloaffe
im ersten Teil hast Du Recht, mit stumpfen Messern schneidet man sich eher   aber heilen tun Schnitte mit einem scharfen Messer nicht besser und sehen zudem noch als Narbe schlechter aus als Öffnungen, die gerissen werden
sprich mal darüber mit einem Chirurgen Deines Vertrauens, wenn Du zur nächsten Schönheits-OP gehen solltest.
Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, auch ein Chirurg reißt dem Fisch nicht das Filet von der Gräte. Das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit - ein blöder Spruch.
Schwefi 
Schwefi


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

steinbutt, peterwurzel, fenchel, bohnen, purple curry


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Frau beeindrucken?
;-)))


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

pff, frauen beeindrucke ich mit meinem schnäuzer und den fischigen händen. das ist nur was fürs eigene wohlbefinden 


edit:

übrigens typischer essenswunsch von frauen bei nem date "hmm irgendwas mit nudeln" -.-

edit2: und nen salat -----.-----


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

gib zu, das ist doch zum anfüttern!


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ja für mich


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

grins - recht haste!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck

You are a food - poet ; but you don´t know it.

Weltklasse ... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck

Hab morgen keinen Bock zu kochen.
Kommste mal rum und zauberst mir auch so ein Mahl.

Fantastisch. #6


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Potenzsteigernde Wirkung?:q:q:q


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> steinbutt, peterwurzel, fenchel, bohnen, purple curry
> 
> 
> alle anderen beiträge mal bei seite. sieht irgendwie japanisch serviert aus. schön


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

danke leute!

japanisch serviert? versteh nicht was du meinst!


----------



## mathei (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

na so ohne deutschem teller und kartoffeln :q


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ nordbeck 

ich dacht ihr seid am umziehen und die teller sind noch eingepackt.
deshalb ist auf ner bodenfliese serviert LOL

spass beiseite.  

dafür könntest du sogar geld nehmen, grosses kompliment.

phänomenal angerichtet und sicher ebenso lecker.

gruss


----------



## PhantomBiss (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> dafür könntest du sogar geld nehmen, grosses kompliment.
> 
> 
> gruss


 
Nordbeck ist Koch, von daher garnicht so abwegig |wavey:.
Sieht auch wirklich toll aus, ich war schon von der Bratwurst beim aktuellen AB-Video so begeistert. :q#h


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

danke ;O)


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ nordbeck: Jetzt habe ich hunger... Sieht echt sehr lecker aus.


----------



## kridkram (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hallo, hört sich alles lecker an!
Hier von mir ein Rezept für Hecht, allerdings ohne Bilder. Einen Hecht zw 60-70 in ca 6-8 cm Stücke schneiden, Haut abziehen und Bauchflossen entfernen, ein Stück Butter auf Zimmertemp bringen, in einer Schüssel Butter, Straus gehackter Dill, ne kleingeschnittene Zwiebel, Semmelbrösel und wer mag Kapern vermengen, dann löffelweise ein Glas trockenen Weiswein ebenfalls untermengen, Auflaufform mit einer dünnen Schicht d Buttermasse auslegen, darauf die Hechtstücke, Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone auf den Fisch, grosse Tomaten in Scheiben schneiden und darüber legen, Rest der Buttermasse zw den Händen in dünne Plättchen drücken und darüber und zum Schluss geriebener Käse drauf, bei 180°C Umluft zw 50 min und ner Stunde garen, dazu Curryreis und 
Weiswein
Bon Apetit


Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke, wird bei Zeiten probiert :m#6

R.S.


----------



## Honiggurami (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Richtig genialer Threat! Und Hut ab an den guten Köchen 
Kann leider erst nächsten Monat wieder zum Angeln aber dann folgen Bilder, Petri Heil und guten Appetit. :vik:

Mfg Honiggurami

Ps: Releasen der Gräten nicht vergessen


----------



## zanderzone (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*







Hecht auf schwedisch! Letztes Jahr im Urlaub! Super lecker!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht verdammt gut aus!

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hecht auf schwedisch! Letztes Jahr im Urlaub! Super lecker!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk






Wie heißt es doch so schön -"Leider geil" :m#6

R.S.


----------



## mathei (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute mußte es schnell gehen. einfach ab damit in pfanne, ohne panade und beilagen


----------



## zanderzone (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Warum lässt du die Flossen denn dran?!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@mathei

ist das eine keramik-pfanne von genius aus der tv-werbung?

wenn ja, hält sie das was da gezeigt und versprochen wird ?

war nämlich schon am überlegen mir so ein set zu bestellen.

gruss

sehen übrigens sehr lecker aus ,die stachler!!


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Warum lässt du die Flossen denn dran?!
> 
> http://tapatalk.com/m?id=1


na die bauchflossen schneide ich beim ausnehmen mit ab. bei den anderen lohnt der aufwand nicht. lassen sich auch ohne weiteren fleischverlust nach dem braten super entfernen.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hatte auch so ein Teil, aber ich brate damit nicht mehr! Ist gibt einfach keine Röstaromen, die die Geschichte ja noch leckerer macht. Falls Du keine willst, dann bestell sie dir.. Is ne saubere Sache..


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @mathei
> 
> ist das eine keramik-pfanne von genius aus der tv-werbung?
> 
> ...



leider nein. habe hier zig pfannen verschiedenster hersteller. ganz ehrlich, die taugen alle nix. nach einer gewissen zeit brennt es an. bin also auch auf der suche nach der ultimativen. war schon am überlegen hier einen tread auf zu machen. aber vielleicht kommen ja jetzt hier antworten. |wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hatte auch so ein Teil, aber ich brate damit nicht mehr! Ist gibt einfach keine Röstaromen, die die Geschichte ja noch leckerer macht. Falls Du keine willst, dann bestell sie dir.. Is ne saubere Sache..





Gerade die Röstaromen sind doch das leckere...

is´ ja fast wie Räuchern ohne Mehl |kopfkrat

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

gute pfannen für kleines geld gibt es bei ikea. dann die mit dem dicken boden und stahlgriff kaufen. die reichen allemal!


----------



## 42er barsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck

meinst du die hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/IKEA-TROVARD...s_Garten_Kochen_Geniessen&hash=item485ffc7a65


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nee die meinte ich nicht, die brät aber ebenfalls sehr gut, für fleisch vermutlich sogar noch besser, allerdings eignet sich die form nicht so gut zum schwenken und die größe ist relativ limitiert.

ich meinte diese

http://img.dooyoo.de/DE_DE/orig/1/6/1/4/1/1614126.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei entsprechender Pflege und erstmaliger "Einbratung" geht nichts über eine
Eisenpfanne. 
Hält ewig und hat super Brateigenschaften, möchte meine nicht mehr missen.
Sieht halt unansehnlich aus, mit so dunkler Patina, aber wer mit sowas keine Probleme hat /hust*mädchen*hust/ wird so eine Pfanne lieben lernen.

Zb: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00462QP16/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich nehm Stahlpfannen oder Gußeisen ohne jede Beschichtung.

Die laufen IMMER - richtig behandelt.

NIE mit Spülmittel ran, immer nur die heisse Pfanne unter kaltem Wasser ausspülen.

Läuft sie nicht (mehr):
Fingerhoch Salz rein und auf den Herd, auf der höchsten Stufe 
10 Minuten knallen lassen, mit einem flachen Holzspatel immer wieder über den Boden "kratzen".

Dann Salz in einen METALLbehälter geben (Plasteschüssel schmilzt bei der Temperatur!)


Mit einem Küchentuch auswischen und so hoch wie vorher Salz drin, billigstes Pflanzenöl rein und bei mittlerer Hitze 10 Minuten einbrennen..

Danach Öl entsorgen (METALLschüssel!) und einfach nur mit Küchentuch auswischen.

Zum braten dann zuerst Pfanne heiss machen.

Dann Öl heiss werden lassen und erst dann das Gargut einlegen.

Und danach, wie am Anfang gesagt, NIE mit Spülmittel ran.

So laufen solche Pfannen immer und es gibt nie Ärger mit irgendwelchen Beschichtungen...

Nur so offtopic, weil ihr grade an den Pfannen wart...

@ Kotzi: Hat sich wohl überschnitten.

GENAU Kotzi!!!
GENAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nordbeck (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ich möcht meine beschichteten nicht missen ^^

mit gusseiserner hat man beim arosieren auch immer fehlgeschmack sofern man nicht pro gargut eine pfanne hat. klar brät guss schöner, aber die unterschiede sind denke ich für haugebrauch nicht feststellbar und in profiküchen haben die sich auch durchgesetzt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ich bin da halt ein alter, traditionalistischer Sack was das angeht, und liebe meine unbeschichteten (Pfannen, nicht was ihr schon wieder denkt...).


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @mathei
> 
> ist das eine keramik-pfanne von genius aus der tv-werbung?
> 
> ...



Wir haben seit kurzem so eine weiß beschichtete Keramik-Pfanne.
Der Vorteil ist das man damit innen drin nicht so sehr wg. Kratzern aufpassen muß.
Dafür haben wir jetzt durch den scheinbar lumpigen Alu-Boden lauter Schlieren auf unseren eigentlich glatten Cerankochfeld?!?!?#q
Und die gehen fast nicht mehr weg.

Ich liebäugle schon seit längerem mit einer schönen großen Skeppshult-Gusspfanne für die Bratkartoffeln.
Ich weiß nur immer garnicht wohin mit so einem Trumm!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nehm Stahlpfannen oder Gußeisen ohne jede Beschichtung.
> 
> Die laufen IMMER - richtig behandelt.
> 
> NIE mit Spülmittel ran, immer *nur die heisse Pfanne unter kaltem Wasser ausspülen.*



brauch ich da einen schutzanzug.hört sich gefährlich an.


----------



## Shortay (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Saiblingfilet und forellenfilet mit Joghurt-tomaten-gurkendip und kartoffelsalat. ******** war das geil!!


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sieht gut aus. kannst du den dip mal genauer beschreiben


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

einfach joghurt würzen mit salz, pfeffer, ganz kleinen schuss maggi, dill, schnittlauch und dann tomaten und gurken klein geschnitten rein. Schmeckt hammer! 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Freundin blärrt grad sie hat das letzte mal noch balsamicoessig rein 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

danke, hört sich gut an und wird aus probiert


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

heute gab es Duo vom Weserbutt und Forellenfilet ...

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

mal wieder feine sachen hier !!!#6#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> mal wieder feine sachen hier !!!#6#6





Bald bist Du wieder dran :m

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

du, ich könnte schon wieder !!!

habe aber lieber mal wieder den raubfischen das futter weggefuttert!!!

:m:m





















auf dem letzten bild sind rotaugenfilets nach bismark-art mit sahne-joghurt-dressing.(mit bratkartoffeln)

die beiden anderen zeigen einfach gebratene rotaugen, mal mit kartoffelsalat und mal mit kroketten und mais-schmorgurkengemüse mit weißkäse.

gruß


----------



## boot (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Naja Rotaugen sind nicht unbedingt Raubfische,aber die sehen richtig gut aus MMM.lg


*Natürlich rauben sie auch ab und zu gg*


----------



## spin-paule (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hi,

das Foto ist zwar nicht ganz gelungen - aber das gestrige Gemüserisotto mit Forellenstückchen war dafür umso leckerer:

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/838/mkwt.jpg


Mahlzeit!


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er barsch  - einfach geil , Deine Rotaugen ! :l

Ich werde  im Frühjahr mal meine Stippe aktivieren - Rotaugenfleisch schmeckt mir persönl. deutlich besser, als bspw. Hecht !

R.S.

P.S: habe schon Rotaugen auf kleine Gummie´s und sogar Fetzen gehabt - sind doch kleine Räuber |rolleyes


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er Barsch: Schauen echt lecker aus deine Rotaugen. Ich nehme mal an dass du sie geschröpft hast? Mich würde mal interessieren ob dabei wirklich alle Gräten zerstört werden ?


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ w-lan

die zwischenmuskelgräten auf jeden fall.

vorbereitend werden afterflosse und rückenflosse nebst tiefer sitzenden stützgräten entfernt.
bei der rückenflosse ist darauf zu achten das der grätenstrang bis zum kopf reicht.

den unteren teil der bauchlappen mit dem brustflossen schneide ich komplett weg.

dann das schröpfen. alle 2-5mm ein schnitt, mann muss es richtig knistern hören das mann die zwischenmuskelgräten durchtrennt.
im rückenberreich und ab dem waidloch dann über den ganzen schwanzberreich.

das resultat sieht dann so aus:










beim braten übergieße ich den fisch immer wieder mit dem heißen fett.

so vor-und zubereitet stehen die fertigen rotaugen einer komplett auf dem teller liegenden forelle in nichts nach.

wer sich an eine forelle "müllerin" rantraut sollte daher auch mit geschröpften rotaugen zurecht kommen.

wobei der geschmack eines natürlich abgewachsenen rotauges den der meisten zuchtforellen um ein vielfaches übertrifft.

ich schreibe hier aber ausdrücklich über meinen geschmack LOL


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung, wird beim nächsten "räuberischem Weißfisch" getestet!


----------



## nordbeck (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das "schröpfen" nennt man arosieren und geht besonders gut mit aromatisierter und geklärter Butter. Oder kurz vor garende mit normaler schäumender Butter.


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Nordbeck: Da verwechselst du was. Schröpfen meint das einschneiden von Weißfischen, mit dem Ziel die Gräten zu zerstören. Arosieren meint das Übergießen des Gargutes mit Fett/Öl/Butter...
Fachausdruck für das Schröpfen: Ziselieren


----------



## chester (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Klug*******n will gelernt sein: Schröpfen ist das zerstören kleiner Gräten mittels Schnitte.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gut dann dachte ich hier wird was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## fishing jones (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er Barsch
deine Rotaugen sehen ja echt sau-köstlich aus. Ich werde meine ersten Frühjahrsrotaugen nun wohl auch mal in die Pfanne hauen, anstatt Sie an den Haken zu hängen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Das "schröpfen" nennt man arosieren und geht besonders gut mit aromatisierter und geklärter Butter. Oder kurz vor garende mit normaler schäumender Butter.



Ich kenne das Schröpfen als das Einschneiden der Filets oder ganzen Fische im Abstand von 2-3 mm, um die Fleischgräten zu durchschneiden. Mit der Butter hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren. Siehe auch hier: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=521366
Zum Schröpfen grosser Mengen gibt es sogar Maschinen, z.B die Grätenschneider der Fa. Klein.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ich weiß gar nicht,warum ich keine weißfische fange.
da kann man ja echt was drauß machen.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Schröpfen als das Einschneiden der Filets oder ganzen Fische im Abstand von 2-3 mm, um die Fleischgräten zu durchschneiden. Mit der Butter hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren. Siehe auch hier: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=521366
> Zum Schröpfen grosser Mengen gibt es sogar Maschinen, z.B die Grätenschneider der Fa. Klein.
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



ist doch geklärt? ich hab nur überflogen und nur was von fett übergiessen gelesen. daher beschrieb ich dann das arosieren  näher.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ w-lan
> 
> die zwischenmuskelgräten auf jeden fall.
> 
> ...






Moin, also das glaube ich Dir auf´s Wort !

Das Schröpfen von Rotaugen / Weißfisch ist seit Langem der beste Tip, den ich für´s Zubereiten bekommen habe 

Danke !!! #6|wavey:

R.S.


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er Barsch: 
Kannst du noch das Rezept für die "Rotaugenfilets nach Bismark-Art mit Sahne-Joghurt-Dressing" posten? Da würde mich auch wieder die "Grätchen-Frage" interessieren...


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi, w-lahn.

hast ne pn.

@rheinspezie

freut mich das zu lesen.

@ steff-peff

das in dem link gezeigt brett brennt mir auch schon länger unter den nägeln, ich kenne den thread.

ist wohl für den otto-normal-weißfischverwerter eine der besten hilfestellungen zum filetschröpfen.
die maschine der firma klein ist ein tolles gerät, ein bekannter von mir hat für/über seinen AV eine solche besorgt um bei festen die weißfische vorzubereiten, geht schon ganz gut.

der anschaffungspreis und weiterhin noch die kosten für evtl. ersatzmesser oder das schärfen der messer sind aber auch nicht schlecht.

gruss

P.S. :

sollte einer der mitleser einen ähnlich guten vorschlag wie das schröpf-brett aus dem o.g. link haben oder eine ähnliche möglichkeit besitzen, wäre ich für anregungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Lazarus (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi, w-lahn.
> 
> hast ne pn.


Dieses Rezept würde mich auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## donak (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42erBarsch: Bei dem Anblick deiner Rotaugen Menüs läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Sieht echt verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@donak und @all 

danke für lorbeeren.

das resultat der heutigen hin und herschreiberei über rotaugen als ...
ist 


ich habe nun aus dem froster ein paket mit 15 fischis ins schnellauftauverfahren verfrachtet und starte einen ansatz "nach bismark-art"

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so leuts,

da ich mich am freitag durch rege konversation über rotaugen dazu genötigt fühlte einen ansatz "nach bismark-art" zu starten, sollt ihr natürlich auch an dem ergebniss teilhaben.

hier die rotaugenfilets bei der "reifung". 









heute dann die ersten probiert und als "schnellstens zu schnabulieren" eingeordnet.







dann ein bisschen mit dem essen gespielt und diese drei "rollaugen" fabriziert.
schön mit gürkchen und zwiebel, wie sich das gehört.







so, und da ich ein recht fauler patron bin, hier mal die sosse, die es bei mir dazu gibt wenn es schnell gehen soll, was eigentlich immer der fall ist.







hier bei uns (südhessen) erhältlich bei NETTO-Markendiscount.

natürlich ist ne frisch angerührte sahnesosse was ganz anderes aber die zutaten dazu habe ich selten im haus und , was mich am meisten davon abhält frische sosse herstellen, ist von der menge ( gekaufte gebinde sahne, quark oder joghurt ) dann soviel das es für zwei kilo filets reichen würde.
da ich die leckerei bei uns alleine verzehren DARF, meine mädels wissen nicht was lecker ist, ist mir deshalb die dressingvariante lieber.
wenn zur hand schnibbele ich noch ein paar apfelstückchen mit rein, das wars dann aber auch.


genug bla bla

gruß


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Super ! #6

Stipprute wird aktiviert :vik:

R.S.


----------



## Rhöde (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


>



Die Teile sehen ja wohl richtig lecker aus #6 .


----------



## Vanner (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich brate sie ja meist aber diese Variante werde ich sicherlich bald mal umsetzen. Sieht echt sehr lecker aus.#6


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jo sieht echt gut aus.
Und wie R.S. schon sagt Stippe und Feeder sind schon aktiv.
Schonzeit=Feedern/Stippen
Kribbelt schon richtig.


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

toll das euch die rotaugen so gefallen.

da ich nun schon mehrere anfragen nach dem rezept habe hier die anleitung zur herstellung meiner "rotaugen nach bismark-art"

als zutaten:

500g rotaugenfilets, 

die fische sollten nicht arg viel grösser sein als 25cm.
bei mir sinds immer so um 15 fische sprich 30 filets, wenns nur 450g sind ist genausowenig schlimm wie wenns 600g filet sind.

salz

eine mittelgrosse zwiebel

getrocknete dillspitzen, 
muss nicht das über-spitzenprodukt sein-meine sind ne grosspackung vom kaufland für 3€

essig,
den einfachen wein-brantweinessig aus den discountern

zucker

so arg viel isses gar nicht LOL

die zubereitung:

fische filetieren, haut bleibt am filet.die zwiebel schälen und in dünne ringe schneiden.

den boden eines geeigneten behältnisses mit deckel( kein metall!! ) dünn mit salz bestreuen.ein rechteckiges gefäss mit einer fassung von ca. zwei litern ist optimal.deckel ist pflicht !!!

eine schicht filets einlegen, hautseite nach unten mit der fleischseite nach oben.
die hautseite wird nur gesalzen,die fleischseite wird gesalzen und mit dillspitzen bestreut.
auf den fleischseiten ein paar zwiebelringe verteilen(dienen als "abstandshalter" zwischen den lagen.

so lage für lage ins gefäss schichten.

zur salzmenge kann ich sagen das ich aus einem normalen salzstreuer salze und nicht mehr salz auf die filets gebe als ich nehmen würde wenn die filets fürs normale braten herhalten müssten, nur von beiden seiten halt.


bei meinen ersten versuchen habe ich anders geschichtet(haut auf haut,fleisch auf fleisch und musste feststellen das die fleischseiten wie "zusammengewachsen" waren.)

sind alle filets geschichtet, deckel aufs gefäss und für 24 stunden ab in den kühlschrank.
die filets werden nun wasser ziehen ,mal mehr mal weniger. 
anfangs habe ich nach ca. zwölf stunden ein schnapsglas wasser angegossen, musste mit mehrmaliger herstellung aber feststellen das es nicht nötig ist.
schadet aber auch nicht.

am nächsten tag dann 100g zucker in 0.25liter essig vollständig auflösen und über die filets gießen.
mit einer gabel die filets etwas anheben damit die essig/zucker-lösung auch in hohlräume dringt.

alle filets müssen vollständig bedeckt sein!!

nach weiteren 24 stunden darf probiert werden, die filets sollten nun eigentlich komplett durchgezogen sein, das fleisch sollte weiß sein und keine rosa stellen mehr enthalten.

die haut lässt sich nun recht leicht abziehen, für die, die diese nicht mitessen möchten.

ein grundprodukt ist nun hergestellt das schon alleine auf einem brötchen mit zwiebelringen (aus dem sud ) lecker schmeckt aber auch noch für einige andere varianten brauchbar ist.

lassts euch schmecken!!!


gruß

P.S.: ich kopiere das rezept noch und stelle es mal als einzelrezept ein


----------



## Vanner (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke für das Rezept.:m


----------



## PhantomBiss (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42erBarsch
Super Sache! Gerade was die Verwertung von Weißfischen angeht bin ich über derartige Beiträge immer wieder dankbar. Danke dafür.


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nur um mal wieder etwas rein zustellen:

Forelle mit Champingnons, Tomaten, Knobi, Zwiebel, Kräutern gefüllt.
Mit etwas Olivenöl beträufelt und für ca. 25 min. in Alufolie gewickelt, in den Ofen.


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hatte heute auch wieder was feines








barschfilets natur mit käse-senf-soße


----------



## Pascal.spr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*





Hecht Filet mit Pfeffer gebraten,dazu nudeln und soße.
Fazit: sehr lecker!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sauber,

hier geht ja endlich wieder Einiges ab #6

Sehr lecker.

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

heute hatte ich lust auf räucherware.









RAPFEN 









BARSCH









FORELLEN


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht lecker aus! Wie schmeckt Rapfen denn eigentlich? Hab bisher immer nur gelesen, dass er kulinarisch nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Du siehst das wohl anders 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi michael_05er

rapfen ist, wie jeder andere weißfisch auch, eine verkannte leckerei.

den geschmack beschreiben kann ich nicht, mir schmeckt weißfisch aber allemal besser wie so mancher, gekaufte, in blöcken eingefrorener fischabfall.

für ein geräuchertes filet von brassen oder barbe lasse ich jede forelle links liegen.

ich musste auch schon oft lesen das rotauge und brassen kulinarisch nicht zu verwerten sind, ich kann dazu nur sagen: ich weiß es besser!!!

gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> den geschmack beschreiben kann ich nicht, mir schmeckt weißfisch aber allemal besser wie so mancher, gekaufte, in blöcken eingefrorener fischabfall.


Da meine Frau keinen fisch isst kommt er bei uns nur selten auf den Tisch. Das hat aber den Vorteil, dass ich quasi nur selbstgefangenen Fisch esse  ich will schon länger mal etwas experimentieren, gerade in Richtung Weissfisch und Fischfrikadellen. Vielleicht geht das ja mit einem Rapfen auch ganz gut. Ich werde es dann wohl mal versuchen.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi

dazu gibt es in der rezept-abteilung hier im board einige super anleitungen.

musst für dich selbst rausfinden ob du eher aus rohem fisch frikadellen machst oder aber aus schon vorher gegartem fisch.

beides eine super zubereitungsart.

so sehen meine übrigens aus.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3946162&postcount=169


müssen nicht zwingend grundeln sein LOL


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Warum ich valentinstag hasse in drei Bildern von Tim nordbeck

Vitello tonato mit ruccola 






Curry ohne Wurst


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Warum ich valentinstag hasse in drei Bildern von Tim nordbeck


kann ich verstehen, wer will so was schon essen :q


----------



## Pippa (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Warum ich valentinstag hasse in drei Bildern von Tim nordbeck



Hast die "Warnung" wohl auch gelesen?!

Ich hab meiner _Valentina_ gestern steamboat kredenzt :k


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ach den Müll Hab ich hinter mir. Dass hier war auftragsarbeit für Verliebte


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Tja - wer rattern will, muss freundlich sein 

Sieht trotzdem äußerst lecker aus #6


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Trifft meiner Erfahrung nach nicht zu, aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schreib doch mal die Rezepte/Anleitung dazu, dann bring ichs als Rezept des Monats im Magazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de) ...


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lieber nicht. Zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fauler Hund ;-))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Nordbeck

Bist du Koch oder Dekorateur?

Gut, aus Curry ohne Wurst bekommt man vielleicht noch 'ne Brühe gezaubert.:q


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Raumausstatter und der Teller ist ne Wohnung.


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

der graved lachs ist endlich fertig


----------



## 42er barsch (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ nordbeck

schaixegal was du bist , es sieht jedesmal grandios aus was du hier zum besten gibst.#6#6

nur an der portionsgrösse musst du definitiv noch arbeiten:vik:


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

danke 
waren ja nur die beiden vorspeisen im 5 gang


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal die Rezepte/Anleitung dazu, dann bring ichs als Rezept des Monats im Magazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de) ...



Rezept des Monats???

Wofür?
Also die anrichte ist zwar spitze, der rosa schaum sieht auch interessant aus, aber dass, was da auf der platte liegt, sieht mir eher nach zutaten aus, die mal ein gericht WERDEN wollen. 
Ein paar möhrchen, erbschen und Radieschen kann ich auch schnibbeln und andünsten.  
Ich dachte immer, dass ich mir die "Haute cuisine" nicht leisten kann....heute wurde ich eines besseren belehrt ;-)


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



neukieler schrieb:


> Rezept des Monats???
> 
> Wofür?
> Also die anrichte ist zwar spitze, der rosa schaum sieht auch interessant aus, aber dass, was da auf der platte liegt, sieht mir eher nach zutaten aus, die mal ein gericht WERDEN wollen.
> ...


dem ist nix hinzu fügen. einfach finde ich gut


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



neukieler schrieb:


> Rezept des Monats???
> 
> Wofür?
> Also die anrichte ist zwar spitze, der rosa schaum sieht auch interessant aus, aber dass, was da auf der platte liegt, sieht mir eher nach zutaten aus, die mal ein gericht WERDEN wollen.
> ...




Ich hoffe es war Ironie. 

Gemüse ich nicht angedünstet, roh, mariniert und gedämpft allerdings schon. 

Was du an "fertigen" Komponenten nicht siehst ist

Möhrenpüree
Möhrengelee
Currymayonaise
Joghurtcreme
Curry Cracker
Curry crunch
Zitronengraßgel
Curry schaum


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

ich finde Deine Werke immer interessant - auch die Bilder gefallen mir gut.

Ich finde, Du füllst eine besondere Nische aus :m

Würdest Du denn auch Tips geben - oder (nur) Bilder sprechen lassen #h

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Herrlich der Graved Lachs !

Wird der Kräuterbelag "abgespült" mit Wasser ?

Ich habe noch nie graved zubereitet.

Dann mal juuten Hunger :m

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich finde Deine Werke immer interessant - auch die Bilder gefallen mir gut.
> 
> ...




Klar kann ich Tipps geben, aber denk das viele Sachen relativ speziell sind und den meisten keinen Mehrwert bieten. 

Gebeizter Lachs wird abgespült und dann trocken getupft!


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Klar kann ich Tipps geben, *aber denk das viele Sachen relativ speziell sind und den meisten keinen Mehrwert bieten. *
> 
> Gebeizter Lachs wird abgespült und dann trocken getupft!



Gerade wenn es speziell ist, bietet es Mehrwert !

Es sei denn, Du meinst Molekular-Küche - die wird mit meiner ollen Eisen-Pann etwas schwierig :m

Danke für den Lachs-Tip !

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Naja ein Gericht wie das Curry ohne Wurst wird halt durch Zusammenspiel von Texturen, Schärfe und Säure spannend. Das muss ausgewogen sein. 
Wenn das nicht passt bringt ne      Erklärung zu bestimmten Sachen wenig. 
Der Schaum besteht zB aus Brühe, Madeira, px Essig, Gewürzen, Eiweiß und lecitin. 
Schmeckt so pur relativ scharf und nicht unbedingt wohlschmeckend. 
In Kombination mit der Creme, der Schärfe von den rohen Radieschen und navetten und der Süße vom möhrenpüree ist es aber spannend am Gaumen und hebt den Geschmack. 

Ähnliches gilt auch für die Cracker aus muschelpulver etc. Das Zusammenspiel muss Stimmen und das Gesamtbild harmonisch machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> *Naja ein Gericht wie das Curry ohne Wurst wird halt durch Zusammenspiel von Texturen, Schärfe und Säure spannend. Das muss ausgewogen sein.
> *
> 
> Also die Textur ist eine Scheibe Tonno und arrangierter Ruccola sowie Soßenspritzer - so ok?
> ...



Der Schaum ist nicht so mein Ding, sensorisch meldet mir mein Großhirn da : Speichel
Und da ich selten auf Teller spuck´ , wird mir da ein wenig frostig.

Möhrenpürree würde ich jetzt aus weichgekochten Möhren stampfen mit einem Schuß extra Vergine für das leicht Fruchtige.Radieschen ohne Grün halbiert hinlegen klappte schon früher gut.

Die Cracker gibt es bei meinem China-Imbiss , heißen dort "Fish-Chips"...der Beutel für 2 Euro.

Ich denke, ich werde es versuchen, nachzukochen und mich bei Fragen wieder an Dich wenden.

R.S.















P.S: Das war schwarz/saurer  Humor gepaart mit süßlicher Satire, bitte bitte mit Humor sehen.

Einfach ein kleiner Spass - Deine Foto´s sind wie immer par excellence


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

thema verfehlt


----------



## mk80 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wir haben in den letzten Wochen schöne Rotaugen gefangen. Immer nur in die Bratpfanne wurde mit der Zeit langweilig. Habe dann hier im Anglerboard ein Rezept für "Schwedenhappen" entdeckt. Ich kann nur sagen:"Einmalig !!!"
Jedem der seine Weißfische mal auf andere Art zubereiten möchte, kann ich diese Zubereitungsart nur empfehlen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Weil bald die neuen kommen und die Truhe leer sein muss und weil mal wieder Raubfisch in den Trööt gehört
Eine der besten Arten Forelle zu geniessen und dabei die allerschlichteste...


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

habe heute mal den TRO angeschmissen.








2 x Schwanzfilet von einem 80er Rapfen










vier Forellchen



bis auf einen kleinen rest schon der verdauung zugeführt  ;-)


----------



## Aurikus (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die geräucherten Rapfenfilets sehen mal echt klasse aus! 
Wie verhält es sich im geräucherten Zustand mit den Gräten?


----------



## Kotzi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Naja, wohl nicht wirklich anders als sonst. Musst halt pulen schätze ich mal.
Wobei das Schwanzstück da nicht so schlimm sein sollte wie der Rest.


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

die sahen nicht nur gut aus




das mit den gräten war bei dieser fischgrösse vollkommen unkompliziert.


----------



## Aurikus (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker! Dann muss ich das auch mal antesten. Fein, fein!!


----------



## siloaffe (16. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Damits nicht einschläft, hier ne kleine leckerei aus dem Backofen. 

Zanderfillet unter Speck und Zwiebeln


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

gestern stand es fest - am Freitag gibt´ Fisch !

Aber schnell sollte es gehen...

Eben gab es dann ein knusprig-saftiges *Duo von Weserbutt und Wildforelle an Dill-Schmorgurke und Zitronenbutter.*

Als weitere Beilage kam aufgebackenes Baguette gerade recht 

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

feine bilder!!

musste gerade feststellen das ich auch schon lange keinen bratfisch mehr hatte und habe mir doch spontan etwas hechtfilet und vier dreisiger barsche aus dem froster geholt.

lecker wirds!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> feine bilder!!
> 
> musste gerade feststellen das ich auch schon lange keinen bratfisch mehr hatte und habe mir doch spontan etwas hechtfilet und vier dreisiger barsche aus dem froster geholt.
> 
> lecker wirds!!





3 Barsche plus Filet alleine für Dich ?! |bigeyes

Na dann guten Hunger :m

R.S.


----------



## donak (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

^^ Nee nee, ganze 4 Barsche und ein Filet vom Hecht für ihn.

Da läuft einen schon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Find ich gut, dass ihr das nicht einschlafen lasst!!!!

Immer her mit Bildern und Rezepten!!!


----------



## 42er barsch (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

MÄNNER, ICH BIN SATT !!!!!







vier, von acht, lecker barschfilets mit schmorgemüse 









hechtfiletstücke ( die letzten zwei von einem 93er ) mit frischkäse-senf-sosse.


dazu zwei weizen als sättigungsbeilage:vik::vik:


----------



## mathei (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sauber #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geil , 42er :vik::l#6 !!!

R.S.

#h


----------



## MAXIMA (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

|wavey: sieht schon echt legger aus#6


----------



## Ossipeter (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

42 iger, jetzt hast bei mir aber echt einen Sapperschluckbeschwerdenreiz
ausgelöst!!!


----------



## Rhöde (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also ich durfte gestern ein paar Meerforellen aus dem Anzug hauen :q .


----------



## 42er barsch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@rhöde

die sehen roh schon geil aus !!!

was wird daraus weden?

@all

danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Also ich durfte gestern ein paar Meerforellen aus dem Anzug hauen :q .



Autsch,Hunger.Gute Arbeit,sieht Fantastisch aus!


----------



## Rhöde (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @rhöde
> die sehen roh schon geil aus !!!
> was wird daraus weden?



Jop, find ich auch. Bei Meerforellen hat man richtig Spass am Filetieren. Schon der Farbe wegen.
Ich mach da mehrere Leckereien draus.
Die Filets werden in der Regel gebraten, will mich aber demnächst an Tatar heranwagen.


----------



## nordbeck (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Warum keine haut?


----------



## Rhöde (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Warum keine haut?



mal so, mal so. Mit Haut ist Meerforelle natürlich auch lecker  .


----------



## Kotzi (23. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Beizen, Tatar oder Sashimi mit ner guten Soya Sauce,
anders würde ich wenn ich denn Meerforellen fangen würde diese
nicht verarbeiten. Guten Hunger!


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> *Beizen, Tatar oder Sashimi mit ner guten Soya Sauce,*
> anders würde ich wenn ich denn Meerforellen fangen würde diese
> nicht verarbeiten. Guten Hunger!



#6

Zum Braten fast zu schade - aber wenn, dann mit Haut und in guter Butter/Olivenöl.

Sehr, sehr geile Filets !!!

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Zum Braten fast zu schade - aber wenn, dann mit Haut und in guter Butter/Olivenöl.
> 
> ...



Oder Butterschmalz mein lieber Spezi.

Find ich geschmacklich mal ne Abwechslung.

Geile Filets !


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Oder Butterschmalz mein lieber Spezi.
> 
> Find ich geschmacklich mal ne Abwechslung.
> 
> Geile Filets !





Von mir aus gerne :m

Werde es mal ausprobieren !

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hab ich auch erst letztes Jahr zum ersten mal probiert.
Legga.

Diese Jahr ist mir noch kein Fisch gegönnt.
Letzte Woche n dicken Zander bei der Rapfenjagd verloren.
Aber auch gut so...


----------



## nordbeck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Beim Braten sollte man eh ein Fett mit hohem rauchpunkt wählen, da das Fett sonst verbrennt und den Geschmack verschlechtert. 
Folglich also kein Olivenöl oder Butter verwenden sondern schmalz oder geklärte Butter.


----------



## Gohann (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Möchte auch von meiner Seite her noch nen bescheidenen Beitrag leisten! Ich persönlich mag Butterschmalz überhaupt nicht! Komischer Weise mein Patensohn auch nicht! Irgendwie ein komischer Geschmack!|uhoh:#d

Leute die es lieber Geschmacksneutral aber trotzdem Hitzebeständig mögen, kann ich nur ein gutes Rapsöl empfehlen! #6 Ich nutze es seit ich selber koche! Das sind gut 30 Jahre. Egal ob Fisch oder Fleisch!

Zum Schluss noch ne Frage! Gibt es hier im Forum auch ein Unterforum, welches mit Grillen zu tun hat? Habe leider im Moment nicht die Zeit mich durch Suchergebnisse zu wühlen! Habe gestern ein paar schöne Teichforellen gelandet und möchte diese auf dem Grill veredeln!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## nordbeck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dann aber bitte raffiniertes und kein kaltgepresstes. Ansonsten verbrennt es auch sehr schnell. 

Butterschmalz hat nen komischen Geschmack? Davon hab ich noch nie gehört.  Was verwendest du denn?


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nein. Butterschmalz hat keinen komischen Geschmack, aber einen speziellen.
Schmeckt halt nicht jedem.
Früher als Kind mochte ich den Geschmack, als meine Oma damit gekocht hat, auch nicht.

Habs dann letztes Jahr mal wieder Fisch darin gebraten und es war echt toll.

Früher mocht ich auch kein Olivenöl


----------



## nordbeck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also das bratgut hat nen speziellen Geschmack wenn man es in butterschmalz brät statt in Öl? 

Nochmal welches wird verwendet?

Eigentlich nimmt man nämlich butterschmalz grade aufgrund seines neutralen Geschmacks im Vergleich zu anderen fetten. 

Konnte selbst auch keinen fehlgeschmack feststellen. Weder bei Butaris im privatgebrauch noch bei der Arbeit mit selbstgemachtem


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hab Butaris verwendet.


----------



## Gohann (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bevor das zu einer neuen Diskussion führt! Das ist mein Geschmack!! Und der ist nicht relevant! Ich mag auch kein Olivenöl#c So ist es halt! Jeder soll das nach seinem Gusto austesten! 

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Gohann schrieb:


> Bevor das zu einer neuen Diskussion führt! Das ist mein Geschmack!! Und der ist nicht relevant! Ich mag auch kein Olivenöl#c So ist es halt! Jeder soll das nach seinem Gusto austesten!
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Das wollte ich auch sagen.
Geschmacksache


----------



## nordbeck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja das sowieso. Jedem sein Geschmack. 
Fand es nur verwunderlich, dass der Geschmack so rausfällt, weil wir sowas grad wegen der Neutralität im Vergleich zu anderem Bratfett verwenden.


----------



## Gohann (25. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Habe wegen meines manchmal etwas seltsamen Geschmacks selber mit dem Kochen begonnen, weil es mir auch Spass macht! Meine Frau ist nach 15 Jahren Ehe immer noch zufrieden mit dem was ich auf den Tisch bringe.

Ich habe daher auch schon einiges an Zutaten ausprobiert, eben auch das Butterschmalz. Mag auch dran liegen das es ein Industrieproduckt war aber ich würde den Geschmack als ranzig-tranig beschreiben. Es war frisch gekauft, das Haltbarkeitsdatum war auch OK!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## nordbeck (25. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das mit dem ranzigen Geschmack hört sich übel an. 
Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Welches Schmalz wars?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

...davon ab ist Olivenöl/Butter bei Fisch sehr gut zu gebrauchen.

Es wird nämlich nicht so heiß angebraten, wie bspw. Fleisch !

Fisch(Filet) ist viel empflindlicher und schneller durch !

außerdem sind mir die leichten, mäßig erhitzten Öle einfach lieber (und gesünder), als die Schweren !

Letztendlich soll Jeder nehmen, was er meint !

R.S.


----------



## Franky (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zum Butterschmalz"problem"... Erlebt habe ich das auch noch nicht, egal welches Zeug ich genommen habe. Butaris ist aber am meisten im Einkaufswagen gelandet.
Selber machen ist aber IMMER eine gute und unkomplizierte Geschichte:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/161881070529426/Ghee-bzw-Butterschmalz-selber-hergestellt.html
Verleiht dem Bratgut eine leicht buttrige Note - sehr sehr geil! 
Sonst kommt bei mir generell nur Raps- oder Erdnussöl zum Braten in die Pfanne.


----------



## nordbeck (26. März 2014)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...davon ab ist Olivenöl/Butter bei Fisch sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Es wird nämlich nicht so heiß angebraten, wie bspw. Fleisch !
> 
> ...





Dann brätst du aber nicht sondern dünstest oder pochierst eher. 
Beim braten sollen röststoffe entstehen, die nichts anderes als karamellisierte zucker sind. 
Zucker karamellisiert bei etwa 170 Grad, der rauchpunkt von Butter aber ebenfalls und bräunen wird sie auch bei niedriger Temperatur schon. 
Olivenöl das gleiche Spiel. Kaltgepresstes raucht bei 130 grad. 

Entscheidend ist auch, dass die Temperaturen in der Pfanne zB. Deutlich höher sind.  Sprich um ein Karamell zu kochen bei dem die 170 grad Zuckertemperatur notwendig sind, wird der Boden der Pfanne deutlich über 200 grad haben müssen. Beim Braten gilt entsprechend das gleiche. 
Folglich wird man immer fehl oder Brandgeschmack haben. 


Dass Fisch schnell durch ist stimmt natürlich, hat aber nichts mit der gartemperatur zu tun. 

Gartemperatur entscheidet darüber wie etwas gart (zB mit Farbe oder ohne), während die Garzeit den garpunkt bestimmt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Guckst Du:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rauchpunkt

Ich persönlich nehm gerne Erdnuss-Öl wie die Asiaten,die im Wok sehr heisse Temperaturen brauchen um vernünftig pfannenrühren zu können.Wenn man nicht gerade Allergiker ist das beste, weil es absolut geschmacksneutral ist...
Und für den feinen Butter-Geschmack kriegen meine Bratforellen ein schönes Löffelchen Nuss-Butter übergeschüttet#6


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So, es gab carotinverwöhnte Räucherforelle


----------



## FischstäbchenToGo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich weiß, was ich demnächst mal in der Küche ausprobiere  Unkluge Entscheidung mit Hunger so einen Thread zu lesen. Hier ergießen sich Niagarafälle auf meine Tastatur!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> *Dann brätst du aber nicht sondern dünstest oder pochierst eher. *
> 
> Nö,
> 
> ...



Aha,

dann gart ein Stück bei 100 Grad und 3 Minuten innen genauso wie ein Stück bei

180 Grad und 3 Minuten?

Klingt unlogisch.

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (27. März 2014)

Nee eben nicht. Das muss man dann natürlich über die Garzeit anpassen. 
Durch. Wird alles irgendwann. Egal ob bei 45 oder 500 grad. Über die Garzeit kann man darauf reagieren. 

Wenn man aber zB.  Farbe oder krosse Haut haben will, kommt man um Temperaturen jenseits von 170 grad nicht rum. Dann muss man entsprechend den garpunkt mit der Garzeit regulieren.


Nochmal fürs Braten braucht man Temperaturen die für Butter ungeeignet sind. Wenn man vorher in nem anderen Fett brät und dann mit Butter arosiert, ok. Aber dann brät man nicht in der Butter. 

Dünsten und Braten ist was völlig anderes?
Wo liegt denn der Unterschied? 

Genau in der Temperatur.  

Beim Braten möchte man röststoffe erzeugen und braucht Temperaturen jenseits der karamellisierungstemperatur des enthaltenen Zuckers. Beim dünsten möchte man eben dieses nicht. Entsprechend wählt man die Temperatur niedriger. 

Ansonsten kann man noch Flüssigkeit angießen und spricht entsprechend von pochieren.  

So unterschiedlich find ich das nicht. 

Wenn du also brätst ohne dabei die Butter zu bräunen wirst du eher dünsten als braten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Nee eben nicht. Das muss man dann natürlich über die Garzeit anpassen.
> Durch. Wird alles irgendwann. Egal ob bei 45 oder 500 grad. Über die Garzeit kann man darauf reagieren.
> 
> *Wenn man aber zB.  Farbe oder krosse Haut haben will, kommt man um Temperaturen jenseits von 170 grad nicht rum. Dann muss man entsprechend den garpunkt mit der Garzeit regulieren.
> ...


----------



## nordbeck (28. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ob dein Filet farbe hat oder nicht ist doch egal. Da bringt dir auch dein Foto nichts. 

Wenn du was fotografieren willst musst du das Bratfett fotografieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mit Farbe gedünstet heisst dann auf Fachchinesisch poeliert..
Moin Kollege ;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck 

Ok, alles klar; man lernt ja gerne dazu 

@Thomas : auch Dir Danke für die professionelle Bezeichnung;

ich poliere meine Filets gerne schön braun :vik:

Gruß,

R.S.

P.S: Habe eben vom Markt  schöne, frische Kräuter geholt : Zitronen-Thymian , kl. Basilikum, Rosmarin, Waldmeister, Dill, großbl. Petersilie etc.

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fische beißen (oder gibt es doch gefüllte Lamm-Frikadellen...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

net polieren - po*e*lieren..


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> net polieren - po*e*lieren..



Weiß ich doch- sollte ein kl. Scherz sein |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ok. ;-))


----------



## Michael_05er (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also ich hab's am liebsten schön crunchy-crispy *Flücht*
Im Ernst: man kann ja hier so einiges lernen, wow!

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so, jetzt hau ich noch einen raus.

wißt ihr worauf ich stehe?

barschfilets gebraten in sonnenblumenmargarine.

dafür könnte ich töten LOL

habe butter und butterschmalz schon probiert, gibt mir nichts.

aber marga...:l

ich könnte die mit nem löffel essen.:k







... ist halt geschmacksache, sagte der affe und biss in die kernseife !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

brrrrrr - da schüttelts mich echt...

aber wenns Dir schmeckt - Hau rein!!


----------



## 42er barsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*







sind doch auch raubfische....  oder ?


----------



## Michael_05er (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Grundeln vom Grill? Sieht lecker aus!

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die sehen fast wie geräuchert aus...


----------



## 42er barsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

jepp, sind geräuchert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> jepp, sind geräuchert.



...und , lohnt es sich zu Räuchern geschmacklich?

Beschreib´ mal #h

R.S.


----------



## Franky (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> jepp, sind geräuchert.



#6
Hast Du die "nass" gesalzen? Sonstige Gewürze für die Lake??
Wie lange brauchen die denn? Ich würde ja fast um 10 Min bei 80° C vermuten...


----------



## Vermar (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Paniert und fritiert schmeckt alles..vor allem fische


----------



## 42er barsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@rheinspezie

geschmacklich sehr lecker, vergleichbar mit wels.( wobei ich nur exemplare bis max 60cm als vergleich habe, größere habe ich nochnicht gräuchert )

ist halt kleines bisschen fitzelig, denn die flossensäume sind recht grätig.

der geschmack entschädigt und mir macht die verleserei nichts aus LOL

@franky

nassgesalzen, 1L wasser = 95g salz  ca. 1Kg grundeln ( geputzt )

ohne weitere gewürze, 12 stunden in der lake.

nicht getrocknet in den ofen gepackt, nur nach dem abspülen auf zeitungspapier "trockenlaufenlassen".

räucherdauer im TRO ca. 25 min.  ( beide spiritus-brenner vollgefüllt und abbrennen lassen ) aber nach ca 35-40 min den ofen erst geöffnet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Alles klar,

Danke ! 

R.S.


----------



## Franky (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @franky
> 
> nassgesalzen, 1L wasser = 95g salz  ca. 1Kg grundeln ( geputzt )
> 
> ...



Auha - knapp 10% Lake bei den lütten Viechers |bigeyes Einige meinten bei meinen Forellen ja schon, dass die 5%ige "sehr salzig" sei... Ich werde das bestimmt demnächst auch testen - ein mittelgroßer Schrank ist im Anmarsch!


----------



## 42er barsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

... und das ist (zum teil ) daraus geworden.


brotaufstrich








sauber getrennt, haut und wirbelsäulen, grundelfleisch







mit senf, zigeunersoße und pfeffer a.d. mühle in die moulinette




















lecker auf baguette mit cornichons


oder


gefüllte crepes



























crepes mit räuchergrundel-frischkäse-füllung


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Klasse!!!!


----------



## Franky (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht sehr sehr geil aus! Supergeil.... :q


----------



## Aurikus (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hmmm.....sieht lecker aus! 

Wie lange hält sich der Aufstrich?


----------



## 42er barsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

keine ahnung. ist schon alles weg:vik:

hatte aber an anderer stelle schon mal ne ähnliche unterhaltung wo man sich einig war das einfrieren sicher möglich ist.

frisch zubereitet sollten ein paar tage schon drin sein, vorrausgesetzt die zugegebenen soßen oder ähnlich enthalten kein frisch-ei.


----------



## Aurikus (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke, damit ist mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> so, jetzt hau ich noch einen raus.
> 
> wißt ihr worauf ich stehe?
> 
> ...




Pfui Teufel!|scardie:

Du weißt, daß Margarine industriell hergestelltes Streichfett ist?
Kommt quasi aus der Chemiefabrik wohingegen Butter aus der Molkerei kommt.

Die Grundeln sehen aber köstlich aus...


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er

Du bekommst von mir den *Ehrenpreis für Kreativität* *!*

Mal wieder sehr, sehr geil #6|wavey:

R.S.


----------



## mathei (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

jo der barsch hat es einfach drauf. klasse


----------



## Gohann (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Muss ich auch sagen, klasse Grundelverwertung! Der Brotaufstrich erinnert mich ein wenig an die Sardinenpaste, die man in Portugal mit Brot und Butter vor dem Essen serviert bekommt! Lecker!#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Bieroholiker (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nur mal sone frage am rande wegen der grundeln. mal abgesehn von den flossen. wieverhält es sich mit den gräten? du hast ja scheinbar nur die wirbelsäule raus geholt.... und wie is das wenn man die fritiert?


----------



## siloaffe (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die haben an der brust ein paar gräten die aqber kaum erwähnenswert und nur bei den wirklich großen spürbar sind. 

Filetieren dürfte also kein Problem sein#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

heute gab es Ofen -  Filets von der Großforelle in Dill - Rosmarin  Sahnesoße  mit Reis und gegrillter Aubergine.

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lieber Spezie 
Ich sitz hier in der Spätschicht und hab nur n Brötchen dabei.
Gemein.

Sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@rs

lecker forellchen, ... und dill-rosmarin-soße, das hört sich so fein an.


@bieroholiker

fritierte grundeln so bis 10-12cm kann man mit wirbelsäule knuspern, grösser ist dann so ähnlich wie mit sprotten zu verfahren.

ab 15cm lohnt sich das filetieren.

beim räuchern bleiben alle gräten erhalten und die flossensäume können schon stören, darum ab in mixer damit.

die haut und die wirbelsäule lassen sich recht einfach entfernen.

wenn ich frikadellen mache lasse ich die geputzten grundeln mit haut und wirbelsäule durch den fleischwolf das geht auch ganz gut.

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ barsch:
Bis auf Deine Margarinepassion (brr, da schüttelts mich echt) machste gute Sachen ;-)!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ barsch:
> Bis auf Deine Margarinepassion (brr, da schüttelts mich echt) machste gute Sachen ;-)!!



Da schließe ich mich an |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

"alles geschmacksache" sagte der affe und biß in die kernseife.:vik:


LOL


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das sei Dir zugestanden - mir sei mein kulinarisches Unverständnis darüber zugestanden..
Hau rein und hau den Margarinetopp leer 
;-))


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Lieber Spezie
> Ich sitz hier in der Spätschicht und hab nur n Brötchen dabei.
> Gemein.
> 
> Sieht verdammt gut aus.





Hanzz,

Fang schöne schmackhafte Fische - ich wünsche Dir eine köstliche Saison #h

Und ein gutes *(Mett)*- Brötchen ist doch was Feines |rolleyes


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

wie jetzt - Karfreitag und Keiner postet was leckeres?

Hier mal mein kleiner Beitrag:

*Bratfisch satt*  - dazu gab es Butterkartoffeln und Zucchini mit süßer Sojasauce.

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (18. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so muss das !!!#6

bei mir ist seit jahren der karfreitag zum feedertag erklärt.

früher wurde der jahresvorrat an räucherbrassen zusammengefangen.

in den letzten parr jahren ließen sich die klodeckel aber nur schwer bitten und heute hatte ich nicht einen.

dafür aber drei rotaugen mit 33, 37 und 40cm.

die waren mir auch willkommen:m

lust zum braten hatte ich eben aber keine mehr, die werden schön nach ostern der verdauung zugeführt.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (18. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

40iger Barsch aus´m Ofen
auf "Alleswasdieküchenochhergab" Bett…










am schönsten isses, wenn die Kinder das mampfen was der Papa fängt und kocht!


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hallo zusammen, ich hät hier mal ein Hechtgericht oder ist das hier die Seite für Grundeln! Man nehme einen Hecht von ca 2,5kg in Schneide ihn in 8cm breite Stücke, natürlich ohne Kopf und filetiert die Haut ab und Flossen. Inzwischen bringt man ein Stück Butter auf Zimmertemperatur. Einen Straus Dill hacken, eine Zwiebel klein schneiden, paar Kapern und Semmelbrösel mit der Butter sowie Salz und Pfeffer vermengen. Dann schluckweise einen trockenen Weiswein ca ein Glas unterrühren, mit den Semmelbrösel müsst ihr schauen, das ganze sollte ne cremige Konsistenz haben. In eine Auflaufform gebt ihr die knappe Hälfte und streicht sie auf dem Boden breit, darauf die Hechtstücke und diese mit Zitrone beträufeln sowie etwas Salz und Pfeffer. Dann gr Tomaten in Scheiben schneiden und d Fisch belegen, wer Sosse mag sollte nicht sparen. Dann immer etwas Butterfarce zwischen den Händen platt drücken und obendrauf alles damit belegen. Zum Schluss Käse drüber und bei 180°C bei Umluft ca 60 min garen. Wir essen immer Curryreis dazu und nen Blattsalat. Bon apetit 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 42er barsch (18. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

liest sich gut.

bilder ??


----------



## Pippa (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> wie jetzt - Karfreitag und Keiner postet was leckeres?



Natürlich gab's Fisch: Ostertrutte (ein Elternteil muss 'ne Brasse gewesen sein) met Jemös.
Reste gibt's morgen. Haben sie zu viert nicht verputzen können #t

Legger Bratfisch & Barsch mit Resten #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wir brauchen hier manchen Scheixx definitiv nicht, daher aufgeräumt und editiert......

Macht eure C+R-Phobie woanders aus...........


----------



## Rhöde (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ *Thomas9904*


> Wir brauchen hier manchen Scheixx definitiv nicht, daher aufgeräumt und editiert......
> 
> Macht eure C+R-Phobie woanders aus...........



Auch wenn man manchmal diskutieren möchte |rolleyes,
*danke Thomas*, dass Du immer so rigoros vorgehst. #6 #6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Damit warst Du gemeint!

Halt dich dann auch zukünftig dran.


----------



## Gohann (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Natürlich gab's Fisch: Ostertrutte (ein Elternteil muss 'ne Brasse gewesen sein) met Jemös.
> Reste gibt's morgen. Haben sie zu viert nicht verputzen können #t
> 
> Legger Bratfisch & Barsch mit Resten #6




Bei uns gabs gestern Forellen auf der Zedernplanke gegrillt mit Salat und Baguette.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## kridkram (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er Barsch,
Leider keine Bilder, bin noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, wird erst im Herbst-Winter wieder zur Hechtzeit!
Sorry
Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Gohann schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs gestern Forellen auf der Zedernplanke gegrillt mit Salat und Baguette.
> Gruß Gohann#h



#6Goil das!Sieht ja sowas von lecker aus!
Kannst Du dazu bitte ergänzende Worte schreiben? Ich kenne und liebe bisher nur grosse Filets in planked Zubereitung vom Kugelgrill...
Hast Du die ganzen Fische auch mit Marinade (z.B.Honig-Senf...) eingepinselt oder oder oder? 
:mDanke schonmal für Deine Zeit...
Gruß
W.


----------



## Gohann (19. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hallo Wolfgang, ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu machen! Das Zedernbrett 2 Stunden vor Grillbeginn wässern. Einfach in eine Schüssel legen und beschweren.

Die Forellen werden innen und aussen gut mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt. Ausserdem. wird die Bauchhöhle mit einem Mix aus Rosmarin, Tymian, Basilikum und fein gehacktem Knoblauch gefüllt.

Den Grillbereich nur zu einer Hälfte mit Kohlen auslegen. Auf die heissen Kohlen das gewässerte Brett solange auflegen, bis es qualmt. Dann das Brett auf die Glutfreie Seite des Grills legen und die Forellen mit Hilfe von Zitronenvierteln in Schwimmposition auf das Brett stellen.

Lässt sich aus den Fischen die Rückenflosse leicht entfernen, sind sie gar! Zeitmässig liegt das so bei 25-35 Minuten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@gohann
|wavey:super! Danke nochmals! Der Tip mit den Zitronenvierteln ist gut- den Rest hab ich so ähnlich mit grossen Filets schon gekannt, nur dass die mit Honig-Senf-Kräuter-Marinade eingestrichen werden#6


----------



## kridkram (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hab mal noch ein Rezept fürn Grill, wieder ohne Foto! Werde in Zukunft welche machen. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit nem gr BBC Grill das mache weil ich indirekte Hitze brauche. Finde Fisch ist zu anfällig für verbrennen. Wenn ich mal nen Karpfen habe zwischen 4-7pf, filetiere ich die Mittelgräte raus so das man zwei Längshälften hat ohne Kopf. Dann teile ich sie in drei Stücke pro Seite und stecke alle in nen 6l Gefrierbeutel und gebe dann süße Chillisauce vom Chinesen dazu. Dann alles durcheinander mischen und Knoten rein. Ich lasse alles mindestens 24h ziehen und dann ab auf den Grill, bei 120 Grad je nach Fischstärke zw 45-60min, halt mal bissel testen. Das ganze geht auch wunderbar mit Flügelkeulchen vom Huhn, aber aufpassen mit der Hitze,durch die Marinade verbrennt schnell die äussere Schicht!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gohann (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



kridkram schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ein Rezept fürn Grill, wieder ohne Foto! Werde in Zukunft welche machen. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit nem gr BBC Grill das mache weil ich indirekte Hitze brauche. Finde Fisch ist zu anfällig für verbrennen. Wenn ich mal nen Karpfen habe zwischen 4-7pf, filetiere ich die Mittelgräte raus so das man zwei Längshälften hat ohne Kopf. Dann teile ich sie in drei Stücke pro Seite und stecke alle in nen 6l Gefrierbeutel und gebe dann süße Chillisauce vom Chinesen dazu. Dann alles durcheinander mischen und Knoten rein. Ich lasse alles mindestens 24h ziehen und dann ab auf den Grill, bei 120 Grad je nach Fischstärke zw 45-60min, halt mal bissel testen. Das ganze geht auch wunderbar mit Flügelkeulchen vom Huhn, aber aufpassen mit der Hitze,durch die Marinade verbrennt schnell die äussere Schicht!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich grille 90% meines Grillguts auf dem Kugelgrill indirekt! Da bilden eigentlich nur Würstchen und Rindersteaks die Ausnahme.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## kridkram (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Und selbst Rindersteaks grille ich nur am Anfang volle Hitze für ca2min je Seite und dann Deckel runter und indirekt bei 150 Grad für ca 5min wie man sie halt will. Dadurch sind sie schon entspannt und können sofort gegessen werden!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nordbeck (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Entspanntes Fleisch bei 150 grad ich weiß ja nicht. Scheinen mir etwa 90 zu viel dafür


----------



## hanzz (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Entspanntes Fleisch bei 150 grad ich weiß ja nicht. Scheinen mir etwa 90 zu viel dafür



Wie lang soll denn das Fleisch bei 60 Grad entspannen ?
Ich legs nach dem anbraten bei 100 noch in die Röhre.
(Wenn in der Küche zubereitet)


----------



## Kotzi (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Entspannen ist nicht das gleichmäßige im Backofen garen.
Entspannen damit nicht zu viel Fleischsaft aus dem Fleisch beim anschnitt austritt.


----------



## nordbeck (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wie lang soll denn das Fleisch bei 60 Grad entspannen ?
> Ich legs nach dem anbraten bei 100 noch in die Röhre.
> (Wenn in der Küche zubereitet)




100 nehm ich nichtmal zum garen. 
Entweder sous vide bei 54 und nachgrillen oder anbraten und garen im Ofen bei etwa 80 und dann bei etwas unter 60 grad ein paar Minuten entspannen lassen. 
Hausfrauen packen ihren Braten manchmal in Alufolie ein und lassen ihn entspannen, aber das liefert nicht so gute Ergebnisse. 

In besser ausgestatteten Küchen verwenden viele Köche einen sogenannten holdomat.
Ist im Prinzip ein Schrank der Konstant eine bestimmte Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit hält. Während des Service läuft das Gerät dann permanent Auf 59 grad und angebratenes Fleisch wird darin zu Ende gegart oder auf Abruf gehalten, ohne dass es durchgart.


----------



## 42er barsch (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi.

... um mal wieder zum thema zurrück zu kommen#h

... und weil ichs so gerne mag|supergri|supergri


hechtfilet mit paprika-zwiebelgemüse.

@rheinspezie

hat diesmal sogar mit den kartoffeln und nem sößchen geklappt:m


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> ... um mal wieder zum thema zurrück zu kommen#h
> 
> ...




Hehehe - sieht wie immer gut aus, mein Freund #6#6|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hast du mal das Rezept über? Gerne per PN.
Gruß Peter


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gern auch hier öffentlich.
Sieht sehr gut aus 42er


----------



## mathei (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dorsch mal anders.
Heute solltes es mal Schaschlik sein das 1. Mal.
Also fix mal ein paar Filets aufgetaut und aus dem Netz ein Rezept gezogen.
750 g      dicke Dorschfilets, ersatzweise Lengfischfilets          225 g      Ananasstücke aus der Dose          1       große rote Paprikaschote          3 EL      Sojasauce          1 TL      brauner Zucker          2 EL      weißer Essig          2 EL      Tomatensauce (Fertigprodukt)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12 Holzspieße in kaltem Wasser 30 Minuten einweichen, bis sie sinken.
Unterdessen den Fisch in 2,5 cm große Würfel schneiden, die Ananas abtropfen; dabei 2 EL des Safts aufbewahren.
Die Paprika in 2,5 cm große Stücke schneiden.
Paprika, Fisch und Ananas abwechselnd auf Spieße stecken und alle Spieße in eine flache Schale legen.
Ananassaft, Sojasauce, Zucker Essig und Tomatensauce gut vermischen und  über die Spieße gießen und abgedeckt im Kühlschrank 3 Stunden kalt  stellen. 

Den Grill vorheizen.
Die Spieße auf einer leicht gefetteten Grillplatte 2-3 Minuten von jeder  Seite grillen, bis sie gar sind; dabei zwischendurch immer mal wieder  mit der Marinade einpinseln.

Mit Brot und einem frischen Salat servieren. 

dann ab auf den Grill.





Um auch noch einen leichten Grillgeschmackt zu erhalten, habe ich sie noch kurz direkt rauf gelegt.
Ein absoluter *Fehler*. Der Fisch backt an.




Also schnell wieder zurück damit auf die Aluschale.
Das Resultat oberlecker.
Wie man sehen kann, hatte ich auch noch 2. Stk. Fleisch auf dem Grill.
Habe aber nur eins davon gegessen, da ich schnell wieder an die Spieße ran wollte.


----------



## mathei (27. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die dünneren Filetstücke kamen in Alufolie auf den Grill. Mit Zwiebeln , Knoblauch und Fertig-fischgewürz.


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehr toll Mathei! Und aufn Grill is natürlich immer geil!


----------



## nordbeck (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So heute mal wieder ein bisschen gekocht. 

Glasierter Aal, Saubohnen, Birne und Specksud





Wittlingsfilet, Fenchelpü, Spargel und berni 






Und für heute Abend hab ich mir ne Französin und ne Holländerin eingeladen. Beide wild und geangelt.


----------



## donak (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Nordbeck: Irgendwie möchte ich dich gerade erwürgen.  #h

Sieht wie immer genial aus.

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich heute nach Aufhebung der Schonzeit, direkt los war, nur leider mit leeren Händen nach hause gekommen bin.

Jetzt habe ich verdammt nochmal Hunger!!!


----------



## lifeofmyown (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ist zwar vom letzten Jahr, aber lecker wars trotzdem... :qSchwedische Meerforelle (übrigens meine Erste überhaupt):


----------



## mathei (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

weil grillzeit. einfach mal ne forelle gegrillt. ohne schickschank. einfach nur gesalzen und ab in den korb damit. mir reicht es so.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Mai 2014)

Hier auch grillzeit. 
Steinbuttschnitte, grill Gemüse, Langoschaum und Fischjus.


----------



## Rapfenfan (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*




Von letztem wochenende: Frische Bachforellen nach dem klassiker "Müllerin Art". Also gesalzen und gepfeffert, dann mit mehl bestäubt und im fett gebraten. Kartoffeln mit frischer Petersilie und Zitronen. Musste aus grössenproblemen die Köpfe abschneiden,  sonst hätte ich die in keine Pfanne gebracht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Aaah , ich liebe den Thread ...

@nordbeck den Aal probiere ich mal nachzukochen - sehr , sehr fein !

Den Robalo würde ich jederzeit gegrillt jedem Süßwasserfisch vorziehen - ein Gedicht !!!

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Mai 2014)

Ja mach mal. Ist ne super harmonische Kombination. Wichtig ist die richtige Balance zwischen dem salz vom Speck, der süße vom Karamell und der Säure von den Birnen zu finden. Bohnen und Aal sollen nur umspielen und unterstreichen. 


Von heute:

Steinbutt, Spargel, Morcheln






Wolfsbarsch, 2x Paprika, 2x Fenchel, Wilder Brokkoli, Schalotte, Fischjus und Langoschaum


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

mal wieder großes kino hier.

 feine sachen!!!

wo war nochmal dein restaurant?


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck

Wunderbar, wenn man so kochen kann - tiptop.#6

Aber wir Hobbyköchlein sind auch schon mit ein paar Fischstäbchen zufrieden :vik:

Forelle gegrillt werde ich im Sommer mal in Angriff nehmen -

einfach aber gut sozusagen 

R.S.


----------



## Seneca (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Drei Barsche (34,34,35) auf einem bunten Gemüsebett.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Seneca schrieb:


> Drei Barsche (34,34,35) auf einem bunten Gemüsebett.




Das sieht aber köstlich aus 

Fast wie kleine Doraden...

Hast Du sie geschuppt?

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute ein neues Haustier erworben. 







War ganz gut.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck #h

hast Du eigentlich Deinen gefangenen Hecht "veredelt" ?

Und wenn ja, wie?

Gruß,

R.S.


----------



## Kotzi (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kippe fehlt beim Hummer


----------



## mathei (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Kippe fehlt beim Hummer



und der hut |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @nordbeck #h
> 
> hast Du eigentlich Deinen gefangenen Hecht "veredelt" ?
> 
> ...





Moin!
Nee der kleine schwimmt wieder. War ja Schonzeit. Außerdem entnehme ich generell keine hechte, weil mir der Fisch zu reich an Eiweiß ist und nur wenig Fett enthält.  Entsprechend fest und wenig saftig ist der Fisch im gebratenen Zustand. 
Klassische Zubereitungen für Hecht sind deshalb zB. Klöße, da man hier diese Eigenschaften sehr gut nutzen kann.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nee der kleine schwimmt wieder. War ja Schonzeit. Außerdem entnehme ich generell keine hechte, weil mir der Fisch zu reich an Eiweiß ist und nur wenig Fett enthält.  Entsprechend fest und wenig saftig ist der Fisch im gebratenen Zustand.
> Klassische Zubereitungen für Hecht sind deshalb zB. Klöße, da man hier diese Eigenschaften sehr gut nutzen kann.



 Ich  hab mal Hechtfilet  auf der Hautseite gebraten, war zwar nicht so saftig wie Zander, hat aber hervorragend geschmeckt! 
Wäre doch geil wenn du mit deinen Fachkenntnissen ein neues Hecht-Rezept entwickeln könntest, würde bei den ganzen LOHAS sicherlich gut ankommen, schließlich hat der Hecht am wenigsten Kalorien und galt bereits bei den Römern als Delikatesse.


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

wenn der als haustier herhält möchte ich dein outfit beim gassi-gehen sehen LOL


----------



## nordbeck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Betonung lag auf HAUStier nicht auf Köter


----------



## Pascal.spr (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*












Gegrillte Regenbogen Forelle


----------



## Seneca (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das sieht aber köstlich aus
> 
> Fast wie kleine Doraden...
> 
> ...



Danke
Ja, habe mir (wahrscheinlich zum letzten Mal) die Arbeit gemacht und sie geschuppt. Dachte, dass es ein Problem wird wenn die Schuppen sich lösen und im Gemüse rumschwimmen, dass man noch essen will. Aber die saßen so fest, dass die sich sowieso nciht gelöst hätten


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Aus Hygiene gründen würde ich schuppen und vor allem auch kopf und Kiemen entfernen wenn das mit der Gemüsebeilage zusammen gegart wird.


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Und was soll an den Kiemen "unhygienisch" sein, wird doch alles durchgegart?


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sand, stein, Parasiten und sonstiger Schmutz setzen sich oft an den Bögen oder deren nähe fest.


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Heute ein neues Haustier erworben.
> War ganz gut.



  #hHi Nordbeck,
aber dass Du Dein neues Haustier mit Kreuzkümmel von Ostmann puderst  enttäuscht mich jetzt ein bisserl wo ich  doch sonst jedesmal Magenknurren bekomme, wenn ich Deine Pics sehe... 
:mGibts bei Euch in Bonn seit die Politik weg ist keine Araber mehr wo Du gescheidtes Cumin besorgen kannst?:q
genussvolle Grüsse aus dem Bundesland der Sterneköche 


Und ums zu betonen: Die Bilder von Deinen Zubereitungen sind immer vom allerfeinsten !!!#6


----------



## kernell32 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Barschfilet auf der Haut gebraten mit frischem Spargel und einer Sauce aus Frühlingszwiebeln und Crème fraîche.


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #hHi Nordbeck,
> aber dass Du Dein neues Haustier mit Kreuzkümmel von Ostmann puderst  enttäuscht mich jetzt ein bisserl wo ich  doch sonst jedesmal Magenknurren bekomme, wenn ich Deine Pics sehe...
> :mGibts bei Euch in Bonn seit die Politik weg ist keine Araber mehr wo Du gescheidtes Cumin besorgen kannst?:q
> genussvolle Grüsse aus dem Bundesland der Sterneköche
> ...




Vielen Dank für das nette Kompliment. 
Ich war in Hamburg bei Freunden und der Kleine befand sich da in ner Studentenküche. Ostmann war da schon ein Highlight. 
Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht. Meine Gewürze zuhause kommen in grünen Dosen oder aus Paris von Israel 

Bundesland der sterneköche? Niedersachsen meinst du?!  na gut einen dreisterner mehr habt ihr dann doch noch. 

Araber gibts viele hier. Auch gerne konvertierte mit rotem Bart und einschlägiger Vergangenheit als kleinkriminelle und Boxer. 

Der Hummer heißt übrigens Philipp und war mit seinem Outfit unzufrieden. 






Dann war er auch noch einsam also haben wir ihm ne Freundin besorgt 






Im Bett. Er oben sie unten. (Gebratener wolfsbarsch aus Wildfang, bretonischer Hummer (schere gekocht, Schwanz gegrillt), thaispargel, zwei mal Paprika, Schalotte, zwei mal Fenchel, Avocado, Hummer Jus, hummerschaum, Fisch Jus und tomatenvinaigrette


----------



## Gohann (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wow! Dazu könntest Du mich auch mal einladen! Sieht echt Spitze aus! Es ist natürlich nicht jeder bereit den Preis von bretonischen Wildfängen zu zahlen. War dort zwei mal in Urlaub, die Fische mit dem Etikett im Maul hatten schon ihren Preis.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck,
#6 klasse getextet !

Boah, 
ich werd grün vor Futterneid!!!!
An so einen Tisch würde ich mich auch ohne zu zögern setzen!
Bezüglich der Sterne meinte ich allerdings Baden-Württemberg...

http://www.stern.de/reise/deutschla...deutschlands-beste-sterne-koeche-2069498.html


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke gohann und Wolfgang. 

Wolfgang, das habe ich mir gedacht. War nur ein kleiner Seitenhieb von mir als stolzen Niedersachsen. Wir laufen euch so langsam den Rang ab zumindest in der Spitze mit zwei dreisternern gegen eure drei


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Barschfilet auf der Haut gebraten mit frischem Spargel und einer Sauce aus Frühlingszwiebeln und Crème fraîche.




Moin,

sieht köstlich aus - gerade mit dem (noch überteuerten) Spargel #6

@Pascal - auch die Forelle gegrillt war sicher ein Genuß #6

@nordbeck - Lust, einen eigenen Thread zu führen  ?

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nee nicht so wirklich. 
Ich poste den Rest aber auch noch, auch wenns kein Raubfisch ist. 

Amuse Rinder Tatar mit Senfeis







Vorspeise Lachsvariation, creme fraiche und gurke und Dill






Fischgang siehe oben

Erster Fleischgang krustenbraten vom Wollschwein mit asiatischen Aromen 






Zweiter Fleischgang

Taube, rote Bete, Äpfel und Spitzkohl mit Gänsestopfleber






Ja es gab auch Wein dazu 





Dessert 

Rhabarber, erdbeer, pekan und ziegenjoghurt


----------



## Surf (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ein edler Tropfen für einen Abend in der Woche ;-) -spaß bei Seite, sieht alles wirklich klasse aus, top !


----------



## Gohann (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Nee nicht so wirklich.
> Ich poste den Rest aber auch noch, auch wenns kein Raubfisch ist.
> 
> Amuse Rinder Tatar mit Senfeis
> ...



Was soll man dazu noch sagen?#6 Du bringst mich mit meinen fast 50 Jahren noch dazu, an meiner Berufswahl zu zweifeln! Wollte ursprünglich mal Koch werden! Meine Eltern haben mich als Jugendlichen darüber aufgeklärt, das man immer dann arbeiten muss, wenn andere Leute feiern. Das hat mich davon abgehalten! Habe dan ne Ausbildung als Tischler gemacht! In den frühen 80gern ein solides Handwerk. Heute nicht mehr viel wert! Leider!#c Was solls! Ich koche für mein Leben gern und es dient mir auch als Entspannung nach einem Arbeitstag! 

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Oha vielen dank 
Eigentlich ging es mir genauso. Ich wollte auch immer Kochen, aber Arbeitszeiten und Gehalt haben mich umgestimmt. 
Dann ein Jura Studium angefangen und gemerkt, dass ich doch lieber koche als studiere. 
Dann die Ausbildung gemacht und nicht mehr aufgehört


----------



## LachsW (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Top Bilder und Verdammt viele Kochideen. Großes Lob in die Runde.

Wenn nur schon wieder Waldpilzsaison wär...Zandex und Steini - Rotkappen - Pasta |wavey:


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



LachsW schrieb:


> Top Bilder und Verdammt viele Kochideen. Großes Lob in die Runde.
> 
> Wenn nur schon wieder Waldpilzsaison wär...Zandex und Steini - Rotkappen - Pasta |wavey:


Das schaut wirklich gut aus, Respekt! Die Pilze selber gesammelt?
Edit: Nur der Teller stört ein bisschen die Optik..


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bisschen früh zum Pilze sammeln in unseren Breiten, oder?
Sieht lecker aus. Könnte ich auch drauf. 

Anmerkung dazu; Versuch mal den Zander nur auf der Haut zu Braten. Ebenfalls würde ich die Haut einritzen und das Filet leicht beschweren nachdem es in die Pfanne kommt. Nur die ersten 20 Sekunden. Das verhindert das aufwellen des Fisches und du kannst ihn schöner Braten. 
Wenn du ihn nur auf der Haut brätst bekommst du ne super Kruste. Je nach Dicke würd ich die auch kurz mit der Pfanne auf der Hautseite in den Ofen schieben und nur zum arosieren kurz auf die Fleischseite wenden.


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bisschen früh zum Pilze sammeln in unseren Breiten, oder?



Pilze wachsen eigentlich das ganze Jahr, Voraussetzung: 

Warme Temperaturen & Feuchtigkeit, Pilzen sind Jahreszeiten egal 
Außerdem kann er sie doch getrocknet oder eingefroren haben..


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja ok. Sowas verwende ich selten bis nie. Wenn für Sauce.


----------



## patricka1982 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mein erster Zander...






Und das wurde mit daraus...






Tabouleh vom Apfel mit Zanderschnitten

Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja ok. Sowas verwende ich selten bis nie. Wenn für Sauce.



Mir schmecken getrocknete Steinpilze (selbst gesammelt und getrocknet) besser als Frische. Kommt aber allerdings auf das Gericht an!


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja wie gesagt für Sauce sind die auch optimal. Aber gebraten etc sind frische durch die Konsistenz einfach im Vorteil.  Grade Steinpilze leben in meinen Augen von ihrer besonderen fleischigkeit die konserviert verloren geht.


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Patricks, Petri heil. Zander mit taboulé find ich super.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute mal bisschen den Japaner raushängen lassen. 

Lachs, Makrele, Kabeljau und Sardine. 
Alles Wildfang bis auf den Lachs. Der war leider Zucht aber immerhin schottischer. 
Sauce ist selbstgemachte Ponzu mit yuzu


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> ..........und da soll's doch sogar noch Leute jeben, die sich Tatsache Plötzen in die Pfanne hauen und unseren heißjeliebten Raubfischen dit Futter wegfressen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich gehe bei der Zubereitung noch einen Schritt weiter und mache "Süßwasserbrathering" daraus.


----------



## nordbeck (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kabeljau, Seezunge, Heilbutt, Räucheraal, Ei und Lachs 
Wildfang bis auf Lachs.


----------



## patricka1982 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hmmm nordbeck wo darf man sich einladen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rhöde (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kabeljau, Seezunge, Heilbutt, Räucheraal, Ei und Lachs
> Wildfang bis auf Lachs.



Das ist ja wohl der "Oberhammer" :vik:#6:vik:#6 .


*@patricka1982*

Petri zum Ersten. Der muß geschmeckt haben  .


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

...da is man mal ein paar Tage "außer Haus" und bekommt gleich solche Köstlichkeiten präsentiert.

Leute, ich liebe diesen Thread :vik:

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute mal rumfort Menü gekocht. 

Auster, Gurke, Gin, mascarpone






Matjes Hausfrauen Art neu interpretiert






Taschenkrebs, Spargel, Koriander und Tiefseegarnele







Hauptgang im schweinethema


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Nordbeck: echt geiler Stuff was du hier zauberst, Daumen Hoch!
Hab da mal ne Frage wegen deinem Sushi, du hast ja Kabeljau, Seezunge und Heilbutt verwendet, wo/wie bekommt man diese Arten denn in Sushi-Qualität? Ich mein so ein Wildfang liegt mehrere Stunden tot im Netz (und  Wasser) bevor er an Board des Kutters kommt. Dann dauerts ja nochmal mindestens einen Tag (im aller besten Fall, eher 2- 3 Tage) bis man ihn beim Händler kaufen kann....|kopfkrathttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=180


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

Ja deswegen kauf ich beim Fischhändler meines Vertrauens in den Niederlanden, der selbst zum Fischmarkt fährt. Sprich alles übernachtware vom kleinboot! 

Ich mach auch nur Sushi aus Fisch von dem Händler und auch nur an den Tagen wo er beliefert wird


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das ist natürlich geil, hier in Hessen ist so etwas leider nicht möglich. Ich mach sehr gerne Sushi,  verwende aber meist TK-Zuchtlachs, da ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Die werden per Staubsauger entnommen, sofort getötet, filetiert und Schock-Gefroren, hygienischer geht es nicht. Im Binnenland rate ich von Wildlachs für Sushi ab. Der WL liegt mehrere Stunden tot im Netz und braucht viele Tage bis er hier im Laden liegt...


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

generell ist erschreckend was an ware in deutschland so gehandelt wird.

wenn ich in hessen wohnen würde, würd ich mir nen binnenfischer suchen und da direkt kaufen. ist frischer und billiger.
viele großgewässer haben einen fischer. die sind froh um jeden privatkunden.
am laacher see gibts zb. auch einen der felchen etc fängt und verkauft.

ich rate eigentlich generell von zuchtlachs ab, find das schmeckt so richtig nach arsch.  schottischer geht grad so aber gegen keta oder wildfang is das echt nix.


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ich rate eigentlich generell von zuchtlachs ab, find das schmeckt so richtig nach arsch.  schottischer geht grad so aber gegen keta oder wildfang is das echt nix.



War selbst in Irland, frischer Wildlachs ist ein Traum, aber was man in vielen deutschen Großstädten als Wildlachs zu kaufen bekommt und (sogar) als Sushi-Qualität empfohlen wird  #d .....Da ist ein Zucht-TK-Lachsfilet aus Chile vom Discounter um Längen besser und "less arschiger"...vom Hygiene-Aspekt ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zuchtlachs aus Norwegen ist mmn gleich auf mit dem aus Schottland, nur den aus Chile würde ich niemals auch nur anpacken.
Da ich am Bodden wohne kann ich mir eigentlich alles ,bis auf Lachs ( mangels geld) und Thun, was ich so essen will, selber fangen und darüber bin ich auch sehr dankbar da mein Studentisches Budget eben keine Wildfänge zulassen würde.
Aus dem Supermarkt hole ich mir genau nichts außer beim Citti, sonst vertraue ich bei Lachs und Thun meinem Fischhändler.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Zuchtlachs aus Norwegen ist mmn gleich auf mit dem aus Schottland, nur den aus Chile würde ich niemals auch nur anpacken.
> Da ich am Bodden wohne kann ich mir eigentlich alles ,bis auf Lachs ( mangels geld) und Thun, was ich so essen will, selber fangen und darüber bin ich auch sehr dankbar da mein Studentisches Budget eben keine Wildfänge zulassen würde.
> Aus dem Supermarkt hole ich mir genau nichts außer beim Citti, sonst vertraue ich bei Lachs und Thun meinem Fischhändler.




Find grad den Norwegenlachs so richtig kacka. Übelst Fett und fies.


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Find grad den Norwegenlachs so richtig kacka. Übelst Fett und fies.



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Gerade bei Zucht-Lachs ist der oft so verpönte Chile-Lachs die bessere Alternative. Aber nicht falsch verstehen, einen frischen Wildfang bevorzuge ich natürlich


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Chilenischen kauf ich schon aus transportgründen nicht. 

Schottischer ist mit Abstand der beste (und teuerste) gefolgt von Label Rouge zertifiziertem aus Frankreich.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi leuts.

hatte heute, bei der hitze mal was leichtes.









schön hechtfilet mit kartoffelsalat.

kleine besonderheit, habe die filets normal mit salz und pfeffer gewürzt und danach mit einer italienischen gewürzmischung eingerieben.
leicht mehliert und gebraten.

nach dem braten das bratfett mit küchenkrepp aufgenommen und sachte olivenül darüber geträufelt.

ich war überrascht, sehr lecker!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Chilenischen kauf ich schon aus transportgründen nicht.
> 
> Schottischer ist mit Abstand der beste (und teuerste) gefolgt von Label Rouge zertifiziertem aus Frankreich.





Chile ist das Land mit dem höchsten Medikamenteneinsatz bei Zuchtlachs.

Aus Chile kaufe ich noch nicht einmal Obst.

Der Schottische Lachs ist im Vergleich zum Norwegischen deutlich fettärmer und geschmacklich intensiver.
Kann man schon an der Beschaffenheit der Filets ahnen.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er

Sieht wie immer sehr schön gebraten aus - ziehst du vorher die Gräten?

Marinierst Du vorher die Stücke - oder natur in die Pfanne ?

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Chile ist das Land mit dem höchsten Medikamenteneinsatz bei Zuchtlachs.
> 
> Aus Chile kaufe ich noch nicht einmal Obst.
> 
> ...




Ja da siehste mal. Selbst wenn das nicht wär, würd ich ihn nicht kaufen weil mir der Transportweg zu lang ist. Ich Versuch immer so regional wie möglich zu kaufen und da ist auch Schottland regionaler als Chile. Zumal die Qualität nicht vergleichbar ist ^^


----------



## 42er barsch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi.

R.S.

marinieren ist nicht so meins, bei filets von raubfischen.

weißfische hingegen mariniere ich gerne auf die ein oder andere art.

die grätchenfrage löse ich auf dem teller, das gezupfe mit pinzette vorher ist nicht meins.

mich stört beim essen auch nicht, mal ne gräte oder ein grätenstück im mund zu haben.

ist halt fisch LOL


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dazu http://vimeo.com/78522288http://vimeo.com/m/78522288


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kabeljau und Scholle mit Spargel, Saubohnen, Speck und Holly (alles Wildfang natürlich. )


----------



## Lil Torres (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kabeljau und Scholle mit Spargel, Saubohnen, Speck und Holly (alles Wildfang natürlich. )



genial!! :k:k:k

#6


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kabeljau und Scholle mit Spargel, Saubohnen, Speck und Holly (*alles Wildfang natürlich.* )




Moin,

ich habe gehört, dass die gemeine Saubohne außerordentlich wendig ist ... der Fang also Spezialgerät erfordert |supergri|supergri|supergri

Schönes Leckerlie...#6

R.S.

P.S: Mal ein Tip, woher man die versauten Bohnen beziehen kann?


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wenn du mit wendig aufwendig meinst. Ja das stimmt. 
Ich mag die Super gerne. Lohnt sich sehr sich die Arbeit zu machen. 
Gibts doch eigentlich immer aufm Markt oder beim Gemüsehändler? Ist grad Saison, also wann wenn nicht jetzt?

Wichtig ist die Dinger schnell zu putzen und zu verarbeiten, weil sie zügig oxidieren. Kühlen bekommt ihnen auch nicht so gut vom Geschmack her, also am besten nur so viele machen wie man braucht und das auch so zeitnah wie möglich


----------



## mathei (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute das 1. x Matjes-salat gemacht. Nachdem die Heringsfilet 72 Std. in  der Lake lagen, wurde heut die Haut abgezogen. Nun wurden 2 Becher  Schmand mit Äpfel, Zwiebel, Gewürzgurken sowie mit Kräutern gemischt und  die klein geschnittenen Filet dazu gegeben. Das ganze kommt jetzt in  den Kühlschrank zum duchziehen. Morgen gibt es Pellkartoffel dazu.
 Ich freu mich


----------



## PhantomBiss (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus und hört sich auch so an. Lass dir schmecken Mathei!


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sieht verdammt lecker aus.

hast du für die heringe den reife-intensor benutzt?


----------



## mathei (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> sieht verdammt lecker aus.
> 
> hast du für die heringe den reife-intensor benutzt?



habe den hier benutzt

http://www.fischgewuerze-versand.de/Fischgewuerze/Matjes-Gewuerz::6.html
für 72 std. eingelegt. denke 60 std. reichen aber. hat gut durchgezogen und die filet waren sehr weich.
das nächste mal möchte ich damit roten und weißen sahnehering machen.beim roten halt nur rote bete dazu.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Matjes Hausfrauen ist mein absoluter Favorit. Möchtest du ein Rezept?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich hab hier noch 'nen Schwung Heringe im Frost und bevor 'n Großteil davon als Aalfutter endet, würde ich mich mal an paar Matjes versuchen, hab allerdings keine Böcke, mir erst so Reifegedöns zu bestellen, also wenn du ein griffiges Rezept hast, immer her damit...


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fürs einlegen selbst hab ich kein Rezept. Das hab ich noch nie gemacht. Also keine Ahnung wie sich das verhält mit reifegerödel.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck,
Rezept für ne g´scheidte Hausfrauen-"Remoulade"/Sauce? Aber immer -> her damit und DANKE schon mal im voraus!!!
@mathei,
z.B. Dein Salat-Rezept hört sich schon mal richtig lecker an- welche Kräuter und Gewürze nimmst Du? 
Dill, Pfeffer...?
Was mir aber auch auffiel: Der von Dir erwähnte Versand ist preislich eine echte Apotheke: Z.B. die Filetier-Kralle für 15,95... -> da laß ich mir doch lieber bei amazon ne Imker-Gabel für 4,94 raus (erfüllt den Zweck genauso gut)...


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sauce Remoulade 

Eier 7 Minuten hart kochen, abschrecken und abkühlen lassen. 

Zwei eigelb in eine Schüssel geben mit einer Prise Zucker und etwas salz halb schaumig aufschlagen, etwas Dijonsenf zugeben, langsam Öl unterrühren bis die gewünschte Dicke erreicht ist. Mit salz, pfeffer, Cayenne Pfeffer, Zucker, Zitronensaft, weissweinessig und apfelessig abschmecken. Als Einlage feine blanchierte Zwiebelwürfel, feine Streifen vonSchnittlauch, Petersilie, basilikum, Kerbel und zwiebellauch. Dazu die zuvor gekochten Eier hacken und untermischen. Abschließend feine Würfel von Gewürzgurken. Je nachdem Wieviel man mag. Ich steh drauf und verwende auch immer noch etwas gurkenwasser.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

#6Super schnell und liest sich sehr sehr lecker! Danke! Den Gurken-Sud verwende ich auch immer wieder gerne z.B. wenn´s Wurstsalat gibt, ist immer ein gerüttelt Maß mit drin


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Matjes Hausfrauen 

Basis Majonaise hochziehen, also Eigelb und Senf, Zucker salz aufschlagen, Öl nach und nach unterrühren, mit etwas Essig, Cayenne, Zitronensaft und fein geschnittenem Schnittlauch würzen. Die Mayo muss deutlich überwürzt und leicht salzig schmecken, das gleicht sich später wieder aus. Sonst schmeckt es zu lasch. 

In einem extra Gefäß die Sahne steif schlagen und bereithalten. 

Matjes putzen, Äpfel in mundgerechte Stücke und Zwiebel in feine Streifen schneiden. 

Sahne vorsichtig unter die Mayo heben damit sie Volumen behält. 

In einem Gefäß Matjes, Äpfel und Zwiebel locker schichten und mit der Sauce bedecken.  
Das Gefäß gut auf der Arbeitsplatte klopfen, damit eigeschlossene Luft entweicht und die Sauce die anderen Sachen umschließt. 
Abdecken und 24 Stunden ziehen lassen. 

Neue Kartoffeln waschen, putzen in sprudelndem Salzwasser mit Kümmel und Knoblauch blanchieren. 

Mit den Matjes als Pellkartoffel servieren. Mahlzeit.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #6Super schnell und liest sich sehr sehr lecker! Danke! Den Gurken-Sud verwende ich auch immer wieder gerne z.B. wenn´s Wurstsalat gibt, ist immer ein gerüttelt Maß mit drin




Ja der Saft ist Gold wert. Auch in Rouladensauce macht der sich großartig.


----------



## mathei (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Matjes Hausfrauen ist mein absoluter Favorit. Möchtest du ein Rezept?


gerne


----------



## mathei (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @mathei,
> z.B. Dein Salat-Rezept hört sich schon mal richtig lecker an- welche Kräuter und Gewürze nimmst Du?
> Dill, Pfeffer...?
> Was mir aber auch auffiel: Der von Dir erwähnte Versand ist preislich eine echte Apotheke: Z.B. die Filetier-Kralle für 15,95... -> da laß ich mir doch lieber bei amazon ne Imker-Gabel für 4,94 raus (erfüllt den Zweck genauso gut)...


habe dill und petersilie genommen und etwas schnittlauch.
 solche gabel benutze ich nicht. einfach schwanzende mit fingernagel festhalten und gut ist
gleich wird gegessen, dann berichte ich vom geschmack.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und einen guten Appetit! Perfektes Essen für perfektes Wetter#6


----------



## wrdaniel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sauce Remoulade



Eine Sauce Rémoulade ohne Karpern und Sardellen? Der Herr Escoffier würde sich im Garbe rumdrehen


----------



## mathei (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

geschmack war top. vielleicht etwas zu viel äpfel verwendet. im ganzen war die menge etwas zu hoch ( 750 g ) filet. somit gibt es das gleiche essen heute abend noch mal. matjes ansich hält ja fast 2 monate aber mit schmand denke ich eher 2-3 tage.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Eine Sauce Rémoulade ohne Karpern und Sardellen? Der Herr Escoffier würde sich im Garbe rumdrehen




Find ich viel zu dominant und derbe. Wenn du die Remoulade so machst wie ich schrieb, ist es eher ne leichte elegante Sauce trotz ihrer mayobasis.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Tim

Vielen Dank.

Wie gesagt wollte ich das nur mal mit ca. zehn Fischen experimentell angehen, hat hier jemad Erfahrung, ob das ohne Reifeintensor funktioniert bzw. ob man den selbst anrühren kann?


----------



## Isarfischerin (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Servus Sten,

nee, geht vermutlich nicht ohne, kommt ein bißchen darauf an, wie gut Dein Heimlabor ausgestattet ist...

Was den Matjes zum Matjes macht ist: Enzymatische Reifung (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Salzreifung oder Hitzereifung oder Säurereifung). 

Im Original wurde (ich weiß nicht, ob das heute noch so gemacht wird) der Fisch einfach nur schlampampig ausgenommen, die Bauchspeicheldrüse blieb drin, oder zumindest Teile der Verdauungsenzyme, die darinnendrinnen gebildet werden. Salz dazu, etwas warten - voila: Matjes.

Matjesreifer enthält - ich laß Dich jetzt raten: Ja, genau: Enzyme. Vermutlich nicht aus Fisch, wahrscheinlich eher Papaya, oder Ananas, aber eben: Enzyme.

Und jetzt mußt Du nur noch bei Dir in den Küchenschrank schauen: Ausreichend Enzyme da? Dann kannst Du matjessen  . Wenn nicht: Doch besser Matjesreifer kaufen :-( .

Es grüßt
die Isarfischerin


----------



## mathei (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> geschmack war top. vielleicht etwas zu viel äpfel verwendet. im ganzen war die menge etwas zu hoch ( 750 g ) filet. somit gibt es das gleiche essen heute abend noch mal. matjes ansich hält ja fast 2 monate aber mit schmand denke ich eher 2-3 tage.


mittags mit pellkartoffeln





abends mit bratkartoffeln


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

feines fresschen!!!

sieht lecker aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin,

lecker der Hering !

Was macht man , wenn man ganz spontan Lust auf Fisch hat?

Rischtisch : es geht doch nix über den guten, alten russischen Dosenfisch :m

R.S.


----------



## Teichbubi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Rischtisch : es geht doch nix über den guten, alten russischen Dosenfisch :m
> 
> R.S.



Jaja, als ich mir ne Dose "Hecht nach russischer Art" oder so ähnlich gekauft habe, mit der Aufschrift: "Hechtfilet, ohne Gräten, Haut, Innereien..." Habe ich erst beim Öffnen bemerkt, dass das ohne nur auf die Gräten bezogen war (es stand tatsächlich so auf der Dose drauf).
Als ich die Dose voller Vorfreude geöffnet hatte, flogen die Innereien in Gelee (Filet war gar nicht drin) in den Mülleimer, da ich Angst hatte, noch jemanden damit zu vergiften.
Fühlt euch damit bitte gewarnt, wenn ihr sowas lest.


----------



## mathei (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> lecker der Hering !
> 
> ...



oh nee ne . bäh


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ihr Kostverächter |supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

:m Evtl. könnte man ja die Zwiebel verwenden?  |supergri |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Makrele aus der Dose in jeglicher Sauce oder Sardine kann ich mit Brot echt zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit essen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

D´accord- isses aber weder noch...:q


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

...in Frankreich gilt eine gute Dosensardine sogar als Delikatesse.

Hecht in Gelee würde ich aber auch stehenlassen , wenn, dann nur Meeresfisch.

Heute Morgen gab es geräucherte Sprotten auf Vollkorntoast mit Zwiebel, Petersilie, Pfeffer - leicht gesalzen und mit Zitrone überträufelt nicht schlecht , passen auch gut Strauchtomatenscheiben zu.

Daneben liegt übrigens was ganz Heikles - butterzart aber nicht Jedermanns Sache - Dorschleber :m

R.S.

P.S: Keine Sorge, das war´s erstmal mit Dosenfisch |supergri


----------



## mathei (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Daneben liegt übrigens was ganz Heikles - butterzart aber nicht Jedermanns Sache - *Dorschleber* :m
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.S: Keine Sorge, das war´s erstmal mit Dosenfisch |supergri



*und strahlst du schon*. :q

Danke #6


----------



## labralehn (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hatte ich bisher noch nie gehabt:

_geräucherter Rollmops _
(innen mit dünnen Zwiebelringen)

Butterzart und sehr würzig. Konnte das Fleisch mit der Gabel von der Haut abziehen.

Es gibt zur Zeit bei mir in der Nähe eine Aktion, da wird der im Verkauf angeboten.

Werde mir noch ein paar davon nachher kaufen.


----------



## nordbeck (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> D´accord- isses aber weder noch...:q




Wie gesagt ich mags gerne 

Sardinen in der Dose werden zum Teil nach Jahrgang gehandelt und erzielen Rekordpreise.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker Hecht, hat geschmeckt


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Daneben liegt übrigens was ganz Heikles - butterzart aber nicht Jedermanns Sache - Dorschleber :m
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.S: Keine Sorge, das war´s erstmal mit Dosenfisch |supergri



Und was stellst du damit an?

Habe seit einem Jahr auch eine Dose hier rumstehen und die wandert nur von links nach rechts...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Lecker Hecht, hat geschmeckt



sieht gut aus - irgendwelche Anleitungen zum Nachkochen? :m

R.S.

P.s: ich dachte, Du fängst nie was


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Und was stellst du damit an?
> 
> Habe seit einem Jahr auch eine Dose hier rumstehen und die wandert nur von links nach rechts...



Also ich würde sie einfach essen :m

Zitrone, Pfeffer, Baguette/helles Brot oder pur von der Gabel.

Schmeckt nicht schlecht, aber eben speziell...

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich mags gerne
> Sardinen in der Dose werden zum Teil nach Jahrgang gehandelt und erzielen Rekordpreise.


Ja, bekannt. Schmecken ja auch ausgezeichnet vor allem wenn´s ein richtig gutes Brot dazu gibt (am besten mit leicht gesalzener normannischer Butter)

Auch Sprotten ess ich sehr gerne- hab nur noch keine mit msc-Siegel gefunden und geniesse sie deswegen nur sehr selten...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> sieht gut aus - irgendwelche Anleitungen zum Nachkochen? :m
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.s: ich dachte, Du fängst nie was



Hat die Dame des Hauses gemacht. Rezept reiche ich nach.

P.S. gestern hat es endlich ein Ende gehabt


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

meine favoriten aus der dose sind ebenfalls sardinen (ohne haut und gräten ) und geräucherte bücklingsfilets in öl.

die sardinen bevorzugt mit einem spritzer zitronensaft und dem öl aus der dose schön zermanscht und auf einem guten bauernbrot.

dafür könnte ich ...

LOL


----------



## Gohann (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jawohl gute Ölsardinen sind schon was feines. Für mich die besten habe ich 1990 auf Madeira gegessen. Die gab es da an jeder Ecke in den Sandwich Bars zu kaufen. Schön mit Zwiebelringen drauf. Da konnte man nicht dran vorbei laufen.

Dort habe ich auch geräucherten Marlin gegessen. Toll!|bigeyes

Lecker ist auch die Sardinenpaste , die man an der Algarve oft mit Brot vor dem Essen gereicht bekommt. Wir haben uns dann vor der Abreise mit genügend Paste für zu Hause eingedeckt.:q

Habe eben ne Nachricht von Freunden bekommen, die im Moment in Norwegen sind. Die Haben ein Luxusproblem! Die mussten  zwei Butts zurücksetzen. Den kleineren mit 8 kg hätte ich gerne für mich gehabt.:c

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (13. Juni 2014)

Gohann schrieb:


> Jawohl gute Ölsardinen sind schon was feines. Für mich die besten habe ich 1990 auf Madeira gegessen. Die gab es da an jeder Ecke in den Sandwich Bars zu kaufen. Schön mit Zwiebelringen drauf. Da konnte man nicht dran vorbei laufen.
> 
> Dort habe ich auch geräucherten Marlin gegessen. Toll!|bigeyes
> 
> ...




Oha 8kg Butt ist schon mal ne ansage.  

Wenn du auf Sardinen in anderer Textur stehst Versuch mal folgende creme auf geröstetem sauerteigbrot 

Öl Sardinen mit Öl, Cayenne pfeffer, Fleur de sel, pfeffer, zitronenabrieb, senf, worchestersauce, Tabasco, etwas Weinessig, Zitronensaft, basilikum und Schnittlauch mit nem stabmixer pürrieren, wenn es schön fein ist ein Eigelb einmixen und mit Raps oder Traubenkernöl Auf die gewünschte Dicke hochziehen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

mmmhhh, das klingt ja fabelhaft!#6 Pures Hüftgold für meine Liebste|supergri
Da hol ich sofort meine Lea&Perrins raus und geh in die Versuchsphase!


----------



## mathei (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

gut dann oute ich mich auch. ölsardinen esse ich auch. aber die aus dem glas zum frühstücksei dazu. ist halt ein fisch der nicht an meinen haken will. von daher past schon


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mit Ei passt das wirklich wunderbar in jeglicher Art.


----------



## Rhöde (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Irgendwie war mir heute Abend nach was ganz schnellem.

Säubern, säuern salzen und ab mit dem Zanderfilet von der Pfanne an den Gaumen :vik:  .

Man war das mal wieder lecker !


----------



## 42er barsch (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

genuß pur!!!


#6#6#6


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mir läuft auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sauber. wenn ich mal einen fange, soll er genau so zubereitet werden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sauber.
Selbst noch nie Zander gehabt, jetzt erst recht mehr interesse daran


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

bieber, hast du nicht was vergessen ? richtig. das rezept #c#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> bieber, hast du nicht was vergessen ? richtig. das rezept #c#h



Natürlich, sorry |wavey:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html

Das war es laut meiner Freundin.
Nur statt normaler Zwiebeln waren es Frühlingszwiebeln. Dann Dillspitzen und Rosmarin extra dazu und Mehlschwitze dazu zum andicken.


----------



## inselkandidat (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hab auch schon den einen oder anderen Hecht nach diesem Rezept gemacht, kann ich auch empfehlen und ist echt lecker !


----------



## bobbl (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bestes Hechtrezept!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da der letzte Hecht zu groß für die Auflauf Form war, haben wir es dieses mal mit Filetieren probiert.




(Klicken zum vergrößern)

Die Holl. Frikandel war nur für den Fall, das es uns am Ende doch nicht schmeckt. Und zum Glück war dies nicht nötig, der Filetierte Hecht schmeckt super. Da hat meine Freundin wirklich was tolles zu Essen gezaubert :l

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Dorsch, nur das der Hecht da wesentlich festeres Fleisch hat. Toller Fisch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Prima , weiter so #6

R.S.


----------



## Rhöde (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Prima , weiter so #6
> 
> R.S.



Ich sag Dir das.
Ein Hoch auf alle, die das Filetieren noch nicht verlernt haben #6 .


----------



## nordbeck (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hat alles seine vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf alle, die das Filetieren noch nicht verlernt haben #6 .


Wir haben es in Norwegen gelehrt bekommen und ich bin sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## Rhöde (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wir haben es in Norwegen gelehrt bekommen und ich bin sehr dankbar dafür.



Ich auch, deshalb gibt es am Wochenende bestimmt wieder Zanderfilet |rolleyes .


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geilo


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

habe am we auch wieder etwas experimentiert.
es gab rollmops





räucherhering


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ausserdem gab es gravedlachs


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Cool - Möpse sind klasse!!

Selber gemachte Sauerlappen?

Würde mich Rezept interessieren!


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nachdem mir der matjessalat letzten schon sehr gut geschmeckt hat, habe ih diesmal sahnehering gemacht
die vorbereitung ging fix




eingelegt war er schnell




habe ihn nochmal geteilt und die eine hälfte noch mit roter bete geimpft
dazu gab es pellkartoffeln


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

rezept für rollmops kein problem
für 25 fische = 50 möpse
der 1. aufguß
940 ml 10 %igen essig
310 ml wasser
230 g salz
aufkochen und abkühlen lassen

filet für 20 std rein legen
danach gut abspülen

der 2.aufguß
200 ml 10 %iger essig
800 ml wasser
210 g zucker
dazu senfkörner, lorbeerblätter und pigmentkörner
aufkochen und abkühlen lassen
möpse mit gewürzgurken und zwiebeln rollen ( mit zahnstocher fixieren )
in einem verschließbaren gefäß 2 tage reifen lassen
das ganze hält sich ca. 8 wochen im kühlschrank. konnte diese dauer bisher nicht testen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hört sich gut an. Werden die Heringe filetiert und entgrätet oder lässt man die Gräten drin und putzt nach dem einlegen?


----------



## Jose (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> ...für 25 fische = 50 möpse...



|kopfkrat irgendwie sexistisch  :q


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Jose schrieb:


> |kopfkrat irgendwie sexistisch  :q


zähle ich die jugendsünden ( freuden ) zusammen geht das voll in ordnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Manche haben Laster - andere ne Spedition - passt scho ;-)))


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Werden die Heringe filetiert und entgrätet oder lässt man die Gräten drin und putzt nach dem einlegen?


ich filitiere gleich nach dem fang, den dunklen bauchlappen gleich mit weg. was da noch an gräten übrig bleibt, erledigt der essig.


----------



## sterbai (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fetter Aal auf dem Grill, Ganz langsam gegrillt. Gibt nichts schöneres.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht auch echt lecker aus - zu Aal übrigens als Beilage IMMER Aquavit...


----------



## sterbai (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Aquavit muss ich mir mal besorgen.
Dies war mei erster Aal auf dem Grill, aber sicher nicht mein letzter. Auf dem Grill verliert der Aal viel Fett und bleibt trotzdem saftig


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Besorg ruhig - passt geil - weitere Beilage: Fritierte Salbeiblätter (verträgt man Fett besser) und in Butter geschwenkte Kartoffeln mit etwas Kümmel dran..


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



sterbai schrieb:


> Fetter Aal auf dem Grill, Ganz langsam gegrillt. Gibt nichts schöneres.......


sieht gut aus, was ist das für ein grünzeug oben drauf. aal nur gesalzen ?


----------



## sterbai (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Salz und Pfeffer kurz bevor der Aal fertig ist. Hab Rosmarin und Salbei drauf


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> ich filitiere gleich nach dem fang, den dunklen bauchlappen gleich mit weg. was da noch an gräten übrig bleibt, erledigt der essig.




Danke!


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> ich filitiere gleich nach dem fang, den dunklen bauchlappen gleich mit weg. was da noch an gräten übrig bleibt, erledigt der essig.



 auch wenn's nicht hier hin passt , wie#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Kotzi (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mach ich aber genau so mit Matjes. Der wird vorher filetiert und die Bauchgräten wegfiletiert. Ist einfach viel angenehmer.

wie Heringe filetiert werden?
Gibts Videos auf Youtube, aber da die Heringe meistens ohne Kopf vorliegen einfach auf der Mittelgräte bis nach hinten durchschneiden und dann die Bauchgräten rausfiletieren.
Dauert keine 10 Sekunden für einen Hering, aber meistens macht der Aufwand die Masse.


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Mach ich aber genau so mit Matjes. Der wird vorher filetiert und die Bauchgräten wegfiletiert. Ist einfach viel angenehmer.
> 
> wie Heringe filetiert werden?
> Gibts Videos auf Youtube, aber da die Heringe meistens ohne Kopf vorliegen einfach auf der Mittelgräte bis nach hinten durchschneiden und dann die Bauchgräten rausfiletieren.
> Dauert keine 10 Sekunden für einen Hering, aber meistens macht der Aufwand die Masse.


damit ist die frage beantwortet


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *@ Dorschleber *
> Also ich würde sie einfach essen :m
> 
> Zitrone, Pfeffer, Baguette/helles Brot oder pur von der Gabel.
> ...



Herrje, ich habe eine Dose mit aufs Festival genommen und einfach auf Sandwichtoast gestrichen. Ein Fest! Seitdem schreibe ich der Dorschleber heilige Kräfte zu. Ich hatte nämlich keinen Kater. :vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So soll es sein |supergri

Und das Vitamin E in der Leber soll nocht die Po...z steigern ;

ich esse jedenfalls regelmäßig Dorschleber und "fühle" mich stets "wohl" :vik::vik::vik:

R.S.


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

von dioxin in der dorschleber habt ihr aber schon gehört !!!!
so gut sie auch schmeckt, bei mir wurde sie gestrichen
http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article113418002/Minister-warnt-vor-Dorschleber-aus-der-Ostsee.html


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nunja, so 2mal im Monat dürfte doch deutlich hinter Feinstaub liegen - oder ?

Aber hast schon recht, die Welt ist gefährlich ; wer übrigens denkt, die Weltmeere produzieren gesunde Lebensmittel...

dem empfehle ich den Film "World of Plastic".

Seitdem wird jede .ewe Tüte zweimal genommen :m

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so männers,

da es recht gut läuft im moment und die hecht mehr als in beislaune sind gabs neulich mal schlicht und einfaches, sehr lecker wars dennoch.











gebratenes hechtfilet mit kopfsalat.

hat bei dem wetter derzeit einfach gepasst.


gruß


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wolfsbarsch Wildfang und erst 18 Stunden tot  Spargel und Bernie und shitake


----------



## mathei (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

lecker lecker


----------



## Gohann (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht super lecker aus der Wolf! Ich kenne da ein schnuckeliges Boot mit nem Super Skipper, der gerne Gäste mit auf eine Barschtour nimmt. Ist wohl nicht ganz billig und auf Monate im Voraus ausgebucht.

Doch jetzt zum Belohnungsessen nach dem gestrigen Fußballspiel. Dorschfilet (auch Wildfang) auf gedünstetem Gemüse, hier Zwiebel und Paprika, weil nichts anderes im Hause war! Die Kartoffeln habe ich aus dem eigenen Garten, das Schnittlauch auch. Beilage war frisches Baguette. Der Fisch war ein Traum.

Habe noch ein Päckchen Heibutt auf Eis liegen. Der schwamm letzte Woche um diese Zeit auch noch rum. Bin für Tipps dankbar!:m

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht ebenfalls lecker aus! 
Boot? Ha schön vom Ufer gefangen 

Heilbutt ist ein großartiger Fisch. Filets leicht mehlieren und vorsichtig Braten mit Knoblauch und Kräutern arosieren. Dazu irgendwas mit Kartoffel und Gurke wie zB. Kartoffel gurken Salat und ne Sauce Remoulade.  Lecker


----------



## Gohann (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wo fängt man dann ordentliche vom Ufer aus? ich weiss in Holland! Aber wo wird man denn nicht gleich hingerichtet wenn man mal einen entnimmt?|uhoh:


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

am meer ticken die uhren ein bisschen anders für die holländer. wir haben einen kleineren zurückgesetzt, da haben die anderen ganz schön gestaunt.
am meer sind holländer wie franzosen, alles muss raus, alles muss mit. 
da laufen auch unmengen von marokkanern und türken rum die nur fischen um zu verkaufen. nach eigener aussage 10€ pro kilo loup.
also keine sorge was das betrifft


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Stimmt, als wir Wölfe angeln waren an der Oosterschelde, hat uns das Baas auch erzählt - auch dass da viele Hölländer bei sind und sich auch gegenseitig richtig anzicken.

Und dass es deswegen auch schwer ist vor Ort Einheimische zu finden, die wirklich was verraten (Plätze, Köder, Zeiten), weil da viele Holländer nen netten und einträglichen Nebenjob draus gemacht haben.

Da waren aber bis 18 Euro/Kilo für die Wölfe im Gespräch.

Da brauchste Dir wegen Entnahme also wirklich keinerlei Gedanken machen.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Denke mal in zeeland verkaufen die direkt an Endverbraucher oder nach Belgien. Wildfang Loup haben wir im Laden für 24 gekauft. Daher erscheinen mir die 18 unmöglich für Verkauf an Händler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Waren halt Zahlen, die Baas genannt hatte - ich habs nicht überprüft - hab ja selber gefangen 
;-)


PS:
Vielleicht meinte er auch 8/10 Euro???
Hölländisch ist ja ne echte Halskrankheit, hab ich dann vielleicht falsch verstanden


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja ich mein ja nur als Ex zeeländer  find zehn schon heftig als Preis. Wenn uns hier Zander angeboten wurde dann für 10 für ein 2-3 er Exemplar 

So aufi gehts.  Attacke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zu spät, schon satt - frisches Bauernbrot, Dosenblutwurst von meinem Lieblingsmetzger und selber eingelegte Zwiebeln (süß/sauer/scharf)..

;-)))


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bin bei dir, aber da waren schon ein paar leckere Sachen dabei!!!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

War echt geil. Wenn ich auf der Suche nach ner Frau wär würd ich ihr sowas vorsetzen. 

Handgeangelter wolfsbarsch, spargelrisotto, gegrillter Lauch, grüner Spargel, shitake, glasierter zwiebellauch, Paprikacreme, Safranaioli, mariniertes Concassee, Langoschaum, wolfsbarschjus und dekogedöns


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



> Wenn ich auf der Suche nach ner Frau wär würd ich ihr sowas vorsetzen.


Du lernst das noch, bist ja noch jung:
Auch dann ist selber essen sinnvoller...
;-))))

Frauen findeste überall - aber gutes Essen??


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gutes essen kann ich selbst machen, kopulieren nicht  

Frauen findet man aber in der Tat zuhauf, deswegen ess ich meine Fische auch lieber selbst


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



> Frauen findet man aber in der Tat zuhauf, deswegen ess ich meine Fische auch lieber selbst


Siehste, bist doch ein Koch ;-))))


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja sicher man muss ja überall seinen Finger zum abschmecken reinhalten


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> so männers,
> 
> da es recht gut läuft im moment und die hecht mehr als in beislaune sind gabs neulich mal schlicht und einfaches, sehr lecker wars dennoch.
> 
> ...




Fein !

Wie immer appetitlich und schön leicht - für den Sommer einfach gut !

@Gohann, Deine Bilder sehen auch sehr gut aus - da bekommt man richtig Lust auf Dorsch ! :m#h

R.S.


----------



## Rhöde (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

"Alter Verwalter" sehen die letzten Gerichte lecker aus #6 .

Ich glaub wir Angler sind auch Künstler  .


----------



## Seneca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

63er Hecht in Kotellets geschnitten. In Olivenöl mit Rosmarin langsam gegart. Ds Fleisch war richtig schön fest. 
Nach dem Braten die Y-Grätenspitzen ertasten und mit der Pinzette rausziehen. War danach kaum Pullerei und verdammt lecker.:vik:


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

wieder schöne sachen dabei. nur mit dem schaum kann ich patu nicht um. würde ich auf keinen fall essen und auch nix anderes den tag mehr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> wieder schöne sachen dabei. *nur mit dem schaum kann ich patu nicht um. würde ich auf keinen fall essen *und auch nix anderes den tag mehr.




Jo, bin ich bei Dir.

Die Textur erinnert an .... naja, Kopfkino halt.

Aber ansonsten große Klasse ( von Allen ) 

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

trinkt ihr auch keinen capuccino, esst hollandaise/benaise oder sabayone?

schaum is angenehm weich im mund und auch sehr geschmacksintensiv.
wenn ihr den nicht probiert habt, ist euer vorschnelles urteil ein frevel erster klasse.
 von RS erwarte ich sowas, hab ja auch kein an eingebaut, dann ist es halt nix für ihn, aber bei mathei hätte ich ne differenziertere betrachtungsweise erwartet.

weiss auch nicht was suggeriert wird woran das erinnern soll von der textur her. wenn deine xxxxxx so aussieht würd ich mal zum urologen gehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Von Textur und Haptik her geb ich Dir vollkommen recht.

Da aber Schaum immer aus einem Großteil Luft (nicht gerade geschmacksintensiv, meines  Wissens) besteht, ist eine konzentrierte Sauce oder Essenz zwangsweise mit mehr Geschmack ausgestattet.


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sei nicht sauer nordbeck. das schmeckt bestimmt gut. es ist nur für mich persönlich eine ansichtssache. welche auch schwer zu erklären ist. möchte da auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen und dir deine mit sicherheit handwerkliche gute arbeit kaputt reden.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ach so hab ich das bei dir auch gar nicht aufgefasst. Eher bedauern weil dir was geiles entgeht.


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ach so hab ich das bei dir auch gar nicht aufgefasst. *Eher bedauern weil dir was geiles entgeht.*



manches geht halt nicht. hat halt jeder sein laster.


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

:mDie erste rohe Auster kostete mich auch Überwindung (Schlonz und Schleim-was natürlich völliger Quatsch war...)- aber der "orgasmische" Hochgenuss wäre ohne diesen Sieg über den "Ekel"  nicht zustande gekommen und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf meinen Urlaub in der Nähe von Cancale in vier Wochen...


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von Textur und Haptik her geb ich Dir vollkommen recht.
> 
> Da aber Schaum immer aus einem Großteil Luft (nicht gerade geschmacksintensiv, meines  Wissens) besteht, ist eine konzentrierte Sauce oder Essenz zwangsweise mit mehr Geschmack ausgestattet.



das stimmt auf jeden fall, allerdings ist die basis für mein schaum eine krustentierreduktion zur glace mit milch und sahne aufgefüllt und mit kalter butter und nem hauch lecitin aufmontiert. entsprechend auch sehr kräftig im geschmack!

schäumchen ohne bumms ist witzlos, aber glaub auch nicht, dass du von mir denkst, dass ich sowas mache |kopfkrat



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mDie  erste rohe Auster kostete mich auch Überwindung (Schlonz und  Schleim-was natürlich völliger Quatsch war...)- aber der "orgasmische"  Hochgenuss wäre ohne diesen Sieg über den "Ekel"  nicht zustande  gekommen und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf meinen Urlaub in der Nähe von  Cancale in vier Wochen...



wolfgang, schön, dass du hier wieder mitmischt 

zur einstimmung auf cancale


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@nordbeck,
Vielen Dank! Das  von Dir zu lesen freut mich!
Deine tollen Bilder lösen bei mir Speichelfluss aus- fühl mich wie ein Pawlow´scher Hund...
Bei den Preisen weiss ich schon jetzt, dass ich mir wieder einen Protein-Überschuss anfuttern werde- aber das gehört so :q 
Ich war bislang hauptsächlich in der Normandie und bewege mich langsam westwärts- dieses mal eben ziemlich genau dahin! und es ist ein besonders leckerer Genuss für mich die Viecher da zu verzehren wo sie herkommen- die bislang besten hatte ich in Deauville. Huitres de Cancale kenn ich NOCH ausschliesslich vom Innenland und es wird mir ein Fest sein!!!
Damit auch ich ein legga Bildchen eingestellt habe: Februar auf dem Naschmarkt...


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

...und noch zwei von der Normandie (wenn sie auch nicht ganz so pittoresk wie Deine sind) :


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das Gefühl kenn ich. Hab ich auch ständig was dann immer in irgendeinem kulinarischen Aktionismus endet 
Hab dein Vorhaben letztes Jahr in einem Wisch mit meiner ex Frau durchgezogen. War ne kombinierte wolfsbarsch und fresstour über 4400km. Sind bei dieppe gestartet und einmal der Küstenlinie bis zum golf von morbihan gefolgt. War ein cooler vierwöchiger Roadtrip. Mit den Wolfsbarschen hat's nicht gut geklappt, aber hab mir gut was angefressen in der Zeit. 
Cancale war ganz nett aber wenig spektakulär. Die Stände auf den Bildern sind eigentlich das einzige Highlight im Ort. Ansonsten extrem überteuerte Straßencafes und Touriefallen. Ne Boule Glace au caramel beurre Salé zu 2,8€ find ich asozial zumal das Eis noch nicht mal handwerklich gut gemacht war. 
Hab eigentlich bei jeder Gelegenheit Austern gegessen in den verschiedenen Orten. Die aus dem golf von finestere haben mir am besten gefallen. Glaub in crozon hab ich die gegessen. 
Ansonsten fand ich die in cancale auf dem Niveau von zeeland platten. Also sehr sehr gut, aber die aus zeeland kosten 60% weniger. Ist zwar albern aber sowas ärgert mich immer. Ich Zahl gerne gutes Geld für essen jeglicher Art, aber dann bitte auch maximale Performance. 
Begeisterter als von den huitres war ich von den Milchprodukten und den Backwaren der Bretagne. 
Da fällt mir ein, in cancale ist auch ein hervorragender Bäcker der von nem ehemaligen sternekoch betrieben wird. Die Restaurant sind ebenfalls sehr gut aber haben Pariser Preise. Daher ist selbstverpflegung sehr empfehlenswert. Wir haben campiert und fast jeden Abend gegrillt. Wenn ich Austern gekauft hab, dann meist ein halbes Oder ganzes Dutzend so für auf die Hand und Abends noch welche auf den grill. Ist sehr empfehlenswert. Einfach die verschlossene Auster auf den grill mit der tiefen Seite nach unten. So lange drauf lassen bis sie sich von selbst  öffnet. Sie pochiert und dämpft dann im eigenen Saft und zeigt einem wann sie grad den richtigen garpunkt hat. 
Ferner sollten kouign amman und der far breton unbedingt gegessen werden. Beides tolle Backwaren die durch die reichliche lokale Butter nen tollen Geschmack haben. 
Was käse angeht orientier dich an den Ortsnamen. Gibt so viele auf dem Weg die für einen super käse stehen.

Wie weit soll die Reise denn gehen? Vom Meereserlebnis kann ich Quiberon empfehlen, ist aber in der Hauptsaison sehr teuer. Haben dort bis zu 45 die Nacht für nen Zeltplatz bezahlt. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Äh und egal was du machst. Mach nen Bogen um Pizza. Da sprech ich den Bretonen jegliches Talent ab und die Preise sind jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wolfsbarsche zu jagen habe ich letztes Jahr auch erfolglos in der Normandie versucht...
Dafür war ich bei der Pirsch auf Kuh-Produkte  und auf den Märkten und an den Stränden, wenn´s um fremdgefangene oder gezüchtete Meeresbewohner ging äusserst erfolgreich- wer da keinen Heisshunger entwickelt, ist krank!
Ich könnte mich da tatsächlich auch ne ganze Zeit von Butter, Käse und ein wenig Brot ernähren (aber das wäre hier ja off-topic)
Meine Route diesmal wird mich bis max. an die Granit rose führen- eigentlich will ich nur die Emeraude bereisen -> slow food und slow travel  - so lernt man am meisten kennen (bisschen fischen, bisschen wandern, bisschen Kultur und gaaaanz viel futtern)...

Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps #6 kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich sie mir zunutze mache!!!
Pizza ess ich da eh nicht..die is(s)t Italien


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Normandie ist denk ich auch schwieriger als Bretagne was die Bars betrifft. Wenn du da an der Smaragdküste unterwegs bist empfehl ich dir noch erquy. Wenn du bis dorthin vordringen willst schick mir ne pn und ich schick dir nen Spot für maqreaux et Bar.  Erquy hat auch nen niedlichen Fischerhafen und ne putzige Promenade. Ebenfalls interessant ist dort einer der seltenen gut sortierten Angelläden. Der kann dir auch Guides vermitteln. Hab dort "nur" 90 für nen halben Tag gezahlt. Während ich in morbihan über 200 berappen musste. 

Das Gezeitenkraftwerk sollte man sich ebenfalls ansehen und evtl dort mal mit nem patenoster in den fluttoren auf Sardine und Makrele angeln. Hört sich abgefahren an, aber die Einheimischen haben kleine Löcher in die Gitter gesägt und die vertikalen da von oben runter durch die Mini Löcher. Sieht total lustig aus, aber die haben gut gefangen. 

Die Patisserie in cancale heißt übrigens Graine de Vanille und wird von Olivier roellinger betrieben.  Wird nem Connaisseur wie dir vermutlich auch was sagen


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Äh und auf jeden Fall die caramel beurre salé essen. Schmeckt super zu galettes und Crêpes, aber auch auf Brot mit dick salzbutter super.


----------



## chester (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ach ihr schlechten Menschen -  ich sitze vor dem Rechner und bekomme allein vom Lesen wahnsinnigen Appetit. Ich fürchte ich muss wirklich mal wieder nach Frankreich reisen. 

Und on topic: Ich hab heute Zanderbällchen aus einem großen deutschen Fressmagazin nachgekocht. Ich sach ma ausbaufähig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich bei jeder Gelegenheit Austern gegessen in den verschiedenen Orten. Die aus dem golf von finestere haben mir am besten gefallen. Glaub in crozon hab ich die gegessen.



Das stimmt, vom Aussehen her sind die Austern vom westlichsten Zipfel am schönsten, geschmacklich nimmt sich das alles nicht viel

Viel weiter südlich, in Arcachon, bin ich übrigens mal 'nem "Insiderausternessergeheimtipp" nachgegangen und hab in so 'ner kleinen Bude direkt am Hafen die angeblich besten Austern vom Bassin verkostet-ich war mit meiner damaligen Freundin dort campen und was soll ich sagen, Austern sollen ja ein Aphrodisiakum sein, untenrum ging jedenfalls ganz schön die Post ab, ich saß die halbe Nacht auf der Hütte und hab gelaicht...

Golf von Finistere?#c



nordbeck schrieb:


> Äh und egal was du machst. Mach nen Bogen um Pizza. Da sprech ich den Bretonen jegliches Talent ab und die Preise sind jenseits von gut und böse.



Kein Stück, man kann dort für kleines Geld 'ne grundsolide Pizza bekommen, mein letzter Wolfsbarschtrip in die Ecke war vor zwei Jahren Anfang Juni und wir haben bei 'nem Ausflug in Crozon am Hafen in 'ner Pizzeria für 'nen Zehner 'ne richtig gute, wagenradgroße Mafiatorte bekommen.

Da wir Ferienhaus mit halbwegs vernünftig ausgestatteter Küche hatten und ordentlich mit Meersfrüchten und Fisch versorgt waren, waren wir relativ selten essen, aber ich kann mich beispielsweise erinnern, daß wir in Douarnenez in 'nem Hafenrestaurant für ein Menü pauschal mit 15 Steinen dabei waren, konnte man sich zusammenstellen, ich hatte Scampi als Vorspeise, Rumpsteak (gut, da hätte etwas mehr Rumpf dran sein können) und irgend so 'n Süßzeug als Nachspeise, auf jeden Fall kannst du dort durchaus für 'nen schmalen Taler 'nen vernünftigen Imbiss bekommen, dafür langen sie dann bei den Getränken richtig hin, was aber kein Problem ist, einfach traditionell 'ne Karaffe mit Wasser für lau bringen lassen.

@Wolfgang
Falls es dich doch noch iwo an die Baie de Douarnenez verschlagen sollte, frag an, ich hab da schon paar Monde zugebracht und wenn man weiß, wann und wo, ist das ein erstklassiges Wolfsbarschrevier, wir hatten da schon einige Fische bis knapp 10 Pfund. Für Seezunge/Brassen/Conger gibt es da auch einige todsichere Stellen.

Cheers


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@sten,
auch Dir herzlichen Dank! Ich werde (leider) deutlich westlich davon sein (Ecke Hénanbihen) und wenn ich um die 170km zum Wölfe angeln fahre, jagt mich meine Frau geteert und gefedert aus der FeWo und die ganzen schönen Austern sind -wie Du schreibst für "untenrum"- umsonst gestorben
Letztes mal war ich im Mai 2013 in Blainville s.m. und wie mir ein Einheimischer sagte zu früh dran, weil die Wolfsbarsche temperaturbedingt erst später im Jahr in Strandnähe kämen- hab deswegen auch Hoffnung, dass ich diesmal selbstgejagtes verarbeiten kann! Das Revier soll zuminndest eines der besten sein!? Schaumermal...

@nordbeck,
nochmals DANKE!  
In Erquy werde ich vermutlich öfters mal sein- hab nur knapp 15km dahin...und meine Appetenz hast Du auf jeden Fall schon jetzt geweckt!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> manches geht halt nicht. hat halt jeder sein laster.



Eben.

Mitnichten persönlich/fachlich gemeint, sondern einfach Kopfkino.

Geflügelherzen bspw. gehen auch nicht, seinen sie noch so schön verarbeitet.

Und was Thomas beschrieb, stimmt ja auch - von der Intensität des Geschmackes her.

Außerdem fehlt mir nunmal das grundnötige "an", was ein gutes Gericht zusätzlich aufwertet :vik:

R.S.

P.s: Gestern gab es nur Hähnchen-Geschnetzeltes mit Curry und Pilzen - dafür an Safran-Risotto :m

Bilder gingen nicht mehr - Gäste haben Alles weggeschmatzt...


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Äh und auf jeden Fall die caramel beurre salé essen. Schmeckt super zu galettes und Crêpes, aber auch auf Brot mit dick salzbutter super.


#6kann ich mir auch auf/mit ner schöner Apfel-Tarte so richtig gut vorstellen!!!


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das stimmt, vom Aussehen her sind die Austern vom westlichsten Zipfel am schönsten, geschmacklich nimmt sich das alles nicht viel
> 
> Viel weiter südlich, in Arcachon, bin ich übrigens mal 'nem "Insiderausternessergeheimtipp" nachgegangen und hab in so 'ner kleinen Bude direkt am Hafen die angeblich besten Austern vom Bassin verkostet-ich war mit meiner damaligen Freundin dort campen und was soll ich sagen, Austern sollen ja ein Aphrodisiakum sein, untenrum ging jedenfalls ganz schön die Post ab, ich saß die halbe Nacht auf der Hütte und hab gelaicht...
> 
> ...





wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @nordbeck,
> nochmals DANKE!
> In Erquy werde ich vermutlich öfters mal sein- hab nur knapp 15km  dahin...und meine Appetenz hast Du auf jeden Fall schon jetzt  geweckt!!!



ja sehr gerne. valneuf-andree ist dort am abend auch ganz nett, relativ busy und charmant


generell nochmal ne frage an euch, wie alt seid ihr, dass ihr libidoprobleme habt bzw austern zum laichen braucht |uhoh:
ich hab die alte jedenfalls genauso durchs zelt gejagt wie auch zuhause, also keine steigernde wirkung bei mir :vik:

wenns übrigens stress gibt, einfach was neues da suchen, wenn man französisch kann (höhö |rolleyes:g) liegen einem die französinnen zu füßen.  wir hatten richtig ärger dort weil die mega flirty wurden sobald ich mit denen französisch GESPROCHEN habe.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> Mitnichten persönlich/fachlich gemeint, sondern einfach Kopfkino.
> 
> ...



ja nicht nachvollziehbar, was thomas schrieb mag bei wald und wiesen  köchen zutreffen, auf drei sterne niveau läuft das ein bisschen anders   

und dein kopfkino versteh ich auch nicht, daher ja die frage  nach capuccino, hollandaise, sabayone etc. ist auch alles schaum, aber  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ihr das nicht vertilgt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Nordbeck

Jungchen, ich weiß nicht, in welchem Pizzaladen du da warst, bei uns war nichts vorgebacken, wir konnten sogar zusehen, wie das Ding in den Pizzaofen geschoben worde.

Und wenn ich nach 'ner Wanderung auf 'nen Imbiss einkehre, dann erwarte ich für 'nen Zehner keine Gourmetküche, hausgemacht-solide tut's da völlig, und das war es.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Interessant, dass die Frage mit den Libidoproblemen unbeantwortet bleibt. Da liegt wohl einiges im argen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Interessant, dass die Frage mit den Libidoproblemen unbeantwortet bleibt. Da liegt wohl einiges im argen



Zwischen den Zeilen lesen, Kurzer, wenn du mit 'ner Fischvergiftung auf dem Thron hockst, dann läuft's untenrum nur in eine Richtung, da lassen die Klauen der Fleischeslust schlagartig von dir ab!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zicken.....

Schluckt Testosteron.....


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Subtil verlernt man in der Küche. Hätte ja auch ein gewisser Fetisch sein können. In Japan steht man drauf hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zicken.....
> 
> Schluckt Testosteron.....



Selber Zicke, Frl. Administratorix!

In welchen Destillaten ist das enthalten?




nordbeck schrieb:


> Subtil verlernt man in der Küche. Hätte ja auch ein gewisser Fetisch sein können. In Japan steht man drauf hab ich mir sagen lassen.



Auf verdorbene Austern oder auf Deutsche mit Durchfall??|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In welchen Destillaten ist das enthalten?



Alles über 70% Alkohol ;-))))


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Selber Zicke, Frl. Administratorix!
> 
> In welchen Destillaten ist das enthalten?
> 
> ...




Letzteres. 
Testosteron übrigens besser spritzen. Schlucken ist schlecht für die Leber und die leidet bei uns schon genug.


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zitat nordbeck:
"generell nochmal ne frage an euch, wie alt seid ihr, dass ihr libidoprobleme habt bzw austern zum laichen braucht |uhoh:
ich hab die alte jedenfalls genauso durchs zelt gejagt wie auch zuhause, also keine steigernde wirkung bei mir :vik: "


 Ca. doppelt so alt wie Du- da wird der Winkel etwas stumpfer...Hat den Riesen-Vorteil, dass mann nicht mehr ausschließlich testosterongesteuert ist 
Und wenn Du Deine durch´s Zelt jagen mußt, läuft was schief : Die muß kommen und darum bitten!


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Interessant, dass die Frage mit den Libidoproblemen unbeantwortet bleibt. Da liegt wohl einiges im argen



War nur kurz ne Runde arbeiten, denn sooo alt bin ich nu och wieder nich...
:mUnd jetzt hab ich Dir ja geantwortet​


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Zitat
> Und wenn Du Deine durch´s Zelt jagen mußt, läuft was schief : Die muß kommen und darum bitten!




Ich bin Egoist und komm lieber selbst


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Erinnere mal ans Thema hier:
Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!!


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

Kann man nicht den Thread und den koch Thread in einen allgemeinen Fresserei und Lebensqualität Thread zusammenlegen? Sind eh die gleichen Leute die sich austauschen und dann kann man mit den frankreichexkursionen zB. On Topic bleiben ohne auf was interessantes verzichten zu müssen! Unsere Whiskey exkurse sind ja auch eher am Thema vorbei, dennoch will ich die nicht missen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles über 70% Alkohol ;-))))



Ich hab hier grad nur Obstbrand stehen, der hat 45 atü, denkste das geht trotzdem, wenn ich einfach anderthalbe Flasche trinke? 

Ansonsten ist die Idee von der Frauenzeltscheuche gar ni schlecht, mir legen uns zam!


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ja, bärchen, was is jetzt mit fusion? fußball haste doch jetzt hinter dir, zeit sich wieder um die arbeit zu kümmern


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Thomas9904


----------



## Rhöde (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nix da. Ich hab zum Beispiel noch einiges mit dem Zander, der aus der Kälte kam, vor  .
Das sind (Kunst)Werke hier und nicht nur einfache Küche :vik: .
Bitte weitermachen, Mädels und Jungs ! #6


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Keine eingeschnittene Haut und nicht mehliert? [emoji15]


----------



## Rhöde (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Keine eingeschnittene Haut und nicht mehliert? [emoji15]



ne ne ne, Nordeck !!!
Schau mal hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4150326&postcount=767

Das ist Genuß pur, ist saftig und schmeckt nach leckerem Zander. Ohne Mehl usw. ! Ist wirklich vorzüglich und bleibt wunderbar saftig  .


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

Ja glaub ich dir. Seh da nur Optimierungspotenzial. Dann Kriegste ne gleichmäßigere braune Haut 

Säuern würd ich übrigens auch nicht vorher. Wenn es sein muss hinterher, aber das ist so richtig 80er  das Eiweiß zersetzt sich durch die Säure, macht den Fisch härter und man hat noch den zitronengeschmack der alles überlagert.  Wenn Mans mag ok, küchentechnisch Sinn macht es nicht.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir gab es heute "einfach" Flunder. Einfach deshalb, weil ich gerne den Eigengeschmack des Fisches geniessen möchte und nicht nur Kräuter oder Soße schmecken mag.

Rezept ist super einfach, Kartoffeln / Pilze / Zucchini / Tomaten (oder anderes Gemüse) mit etwas Olivenöl, Rosmarin und Knoblauch behandeln und dann erst die Kartoffeln und später den Rest bei 250 Grad in den Backofen schieben.
Die Platten ganz einfach mehlieren und anbraten, Salz und Pfeffer dran. Fertig.

Geht schnell, macht nicht viel Arbeit und es schmeckt einfach, aber sehr gut.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute "einfach" Flunder. Einfach deshalb, weil ich gerne den Eigengeschmack des Fisches geniessen möchte und nicht nur Kräuter oder Soße schmecken mag.
> 
> Rezept ist super einfach, Kartoffeln / Pilze / Zucchini / Tomaten (oder anderes Gemüse) mit etwas Olivenöl, Rosmarin und Knoblauch behandeln und dann erst die Kartoffeln und später den Rest bei 250 Grad in den Backofen schieben.
> Die Platten ganz einfach mehlieren und anbraten, Salz und Pfeffer dran. Fertig.
> ...




Super !

Entfernst Du bei Flunder die dunkle Hautseite mit den Schuppen - "Warzen" ?

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die dunkle Hautseite bei Flunder zum Problem wird ( Sensorik im Mund, weil man auf Horn rumkaut )

Habe übrigens auch noch paar Platte im Froster - brätst Du die immer am Stück?

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Super !
> 
> Entfernst Du bei Flunder die dunkle Hautseite mit den Schuppen - "Warzen" ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich hab die Platten filetiert und auch die Haut abgezogen, so toll finde ich die Warzen auch nicht 
Danach habe ich die Filets, je nach Größe, noch einmal halbiert.

Je nach Laune und Größe der Fische brate ich sie aber auch im Ganzen und esse die dunkle Haut nicht mit.

Bei Barsch und Zander sieht es natürlich anders aus, die werden geschuppt und filetiert und dann die Haut schön kross gebraten


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Alles klar, Danke ! 

R.S.


----------



## Fuschus (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zander aus dem Rhein. Leider beim wenden ein bischen zerfallen #c


----------



## mathei (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Fuschus schrieb:


> Zander aus dem Rhein. Leider beim wenden ein bischen zerfallen #c
> 
> sieht dennoch gut aus. ideal haut dran lassen und auf der seite braten. wenn das nicht reicht, brauchst du wohl ne neue pfanne.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker ! #6

Frischer Zander ohne Haut ist eben sehr empfindlich - da würde eine gute Pfanne schon wertvolle Dienste leisten.

Hauptsache, es hat Dir geschmeckt...

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

mathei schrieb:


> Fuschus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zander aus dem Rhein. Leider beim wenden ein bischen zerfallen #c
> ...


----------



## mathei (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist die richtige Temperatur und Behandlung des Fisches.


und wie handhabst du es da


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Pfanne ausreichend vorheizen und ausreichende menge Fett zum Braten verwenden. Mehlieren hatte ich ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Fuschus (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Haut hab ich dran gelassen, eingeschnitten auch nur nicht mehliert. Denke mal deswegen hing die Haut so fest an der Pfanne. Oder weil ich zu früh gewendet habe. Danke für die Tips muss das Zubereiten noch ein bischen üben


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wenden würd ich echt erst n paar Sekunden vor Schluss. Dann wird die Haut schön knusprig und bräunt sehr gut. Wenn du dicke Filets hast mit der Pfanne in den Ofen und auf der Hautseite backen. 
Was für ein Fett hast du verwendet? Und wie gesagt Pfanne gut heiß werden lassen, wenn die Pfanne zu kalt ist brät es nicht und klebt unter umständen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Und wenn die Filets nicht ganz so dick sind und Du z.B. genug Butterschmalz in der Pfanne hast, reicht es u.U. sogar das Fleisch ohne es zu wenden damit einige male mit nem Löffel zu beträufeln


----------



## Fuschus (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Was für ein Fett hast du verwendet?


Rapsöl. Hab es auch nur am ende einmal kurz gedreht damit es ein bischen Farbe kriegt. Wohl zu früh gedreht und die Pfanne nicht heiß genug gemacht. Die andere Hälfte wird besser :m


----------



## Rhöde (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Pfanne in der Anfangsphase bei recht hoher Hitze ab und zu recht ruckartig, kurz bewegen. So rutscht die Hautseite und backt nicht an. Klappt hervorragend sowohl mit Butterschmalz, als auch mit Raps oder auch Olivenöl.
Klar, die Pfanne muß natürlich noch 'ne einwandfreie Beschichtung haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Die Pfanne in der Anfangsphase bei recht hoher Hitze ab und zu recht ruckartig, kurz bewegen. So rutscht die Hautseite und backt nicht an. Klappt hervorragend sowohl mit Butterschmalz, als auch mit Raps oder auch Olivenöl.
> Klar, die Pfanne muß natürlich noch 'ne einwandfreie Beschichtung haben.



Moin, rhöde

Ja, das geht natürlich - ich jage die Hitze aber gerade bei Fisch nicht so hoch , das Fleisch ist sehr empfindlich.

Wie ich sehen kann, ist das Filet vorher mit Zitrone behandelt worden - ich wollte dir nur vorschlagen, das beim nächsten mal vllt. nicht zu tun, weil es bei frischem Fisch unnötig ist bzw. den Geschmack beeinträchtigt .Wenn es auf das Fleisch einwirkt, wird die Säre dafür sorgen, dass  die Konsistenz durch das Vorgaren ( Säure ) "leidet".

Du kannst auch prima aromatisieren, indem Du Kräuter wie Rosmarin, (Zitronen)-Thymian ,etc. beim Braten beigibst und ein bischen Butter ... erhöht die Geschmacksfreuden , gerade bei neutralem Bratgut mit weniger Eigengeschmack.

Lässt du die Kräuter weg, kannst du auch Knoblauchzehen, die Du vorher mit dem Messer angedrückt hast, beilegen - oder kleine Zwiebeln.

Probier es doch mal aus, vllt schmeckt es Dir - der Stich Butter sollte aber nicht fehlen - schmeckt top !

Grüße 

R.S.


----------



## Rhöde (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jop,
sehr nett. Hab das auch schon ohne Zitrone ausprobiert.
Auf dem einen Foto soll es eben das "Säuern" verdeutlichen.
Gerade beim Zander muß ich Dir recht geben. Auch ohne Zitrone schmeckt er vorzüglich. Wenn überhaupt kommt bei meinen Filets nur ein Hauch rauf.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich hier immer wieder auf die nächsten Einfälle, die vor allem verdeutlichen, dass man aus Zander und co. mehr als nur ein Fangfoto machen kann :m .


----------



## Fuschus (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir gabs grade wieder Zander. :m


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Einfach geil :l

Sösschen schadet auch nix...

R.S.


----------



## mathei (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

das sieht richtig gut aus. lecker


----------



## Rhöde (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Fuschus schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs grade wieder Zander.



Genau, wieder und immer wieder. Weils absolut lecker ist  .

Auf jeden Fall hast Du den Leckerbissen toll in Szene gesetzt #6 .


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sommer-Essen :

In Thymian-Knoblauchöl gebratener Aal und Flunder-Nuggets.

Dazu gab es Tomate-Mozarella und Vollkorntoast.

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

weil es in den vergangenen wochen kaum einen schneidertag gab hatte auch mal wieder  was gebrutzeltes.

 barschfilets mit paprika und zwiebeln

hechtfilet mit buttergemüse, diesmal wieder mit ein wenig sosse ;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schönschön :m

R.S.


----------



## mathei (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

verdammt lecker. schmatz


----------



## donak (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ 42erBarsch: Unverschämt lecker! Ich hab schon wieder Schluckauf...


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hallo,
viel Worte muss man hierzu nicht verlieren:
gebeizt, kaltgeräuchert, genossen :m
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Fuschus (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

http://wallpoper.com/images/00/29/32/72/homer-simpson_00293272.jpg


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Fuschus schrieb:


> http://wallpoper.com/images/00/29/32/72/homer-simpson_00293272.jpg



und was willst Du uns damit sagen ??????#c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und was willst Du uns damit sagen ??????#c



Das so ein Stück aufgeschnittener Kaltfisch ihm das Wasser in den Kiemen zusammentreibt-mir auch, genau richtig für diese Hitze, leichte Küche, leichte Weine, schaut gut aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> viel Worte muss man hierzu nicht verlieren:
> gebeizt, kaltgeräuchert, genossen :m
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff





Grandios ! #6

Beizen ist mir klar - hast Du danach nochmal geräuchert oder wie kann man das verstehen? |kopfkrat

Super auch, wenn Du den Vorgang kurz aufschreibst ; ist das Lachs oder Forelle?

Gruß und saugeil sieht das aus !!!

R.S.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Grandios ! #6
> 
> Beizen ist mir klar - hast Du danach nochmal geräuchert oder wie kann man das verstehen? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hallo RS und die anderen,
ja es ist Lachs und das war mein erster Versuch #6 
Habe mir ein paar frisch angelieferte Lachsfilets an der Frischfischtheke im Gastrogroßhandel geholt und diese mit einer Mischung aus 66 % grobem Meersalz und 34 % Zucker (brauner und weißer Zucker 1:1) gebeizt. Die Filets hatten ein Gewicht von je 1,2 Kg und ich habe etwa 130-150 Gr der Mischung auf der Fleischseite jeden Filets verteilt. Dann kam noch ein wenig Dill drauf und es wurden je 2 Filets mit der Fleischseite aufeinander geklappt. Diese wurden dann in Bratenschlauch geschoben und beidseitig richtig verschlossen, dass die entzogene Flüssigkeit nicht ausläuft.
So kamen sie für 48 h in den Kühlschrank und wurden alle 12 h gewendet. Ich hatte die Filets noch mit Tetrapacks beschwert, was aber nicht nötig ist (wie ich nun weiß).
Nach 48 h wurden die Filets klar abgepült (Salzreste, Beize, Dill entfernt), richtig trocken getupft und kamen so für ca 7 h in kalten Buchenrauch. Dann konnten sie noch einige Stunden in der Räucherkammer weiter reifen, bevor sie verzehrfertig entnommen wurden. :vik:
Anbei Bilder von Filets während des Beizens. Darauf erkennt man gut die entzogene Flüssigkeit.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, her damit. Ansonsten gibt es bei Wikipedia Rezepte eine gute Anleitung 
http://www.rezeptewiki.org/wiki/Graved_Lachs

Im Prinzip kann man den Lachs auch ohne Räuchern essen (gravad lax), mir schmeckt er aber so besser.

Gruß
Steff-Peff

PS: auch ein Nichtfischesser hat gestern probiert und nicht mehr aufgehört zu essen, bis es leer war


----------



## 42er barsch (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@steff-peff








hast du die anregung aus dem neuen fisch&fang sonderheft?


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @steff-peff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke !
Nein, nix F&F. Ich wollte schon lange Lachs so zubereiten, habe mich aber nie daran gewagt. Leider, denn im Vergleich zu Heissräuchern ist der Aufwand eigentlich geringer.
Das größte Fragezeichen ist die Menge und die Zusammenstellung der Beizmischung. Ich habe etliche Rezepte gelesen und so habe ich meine 2:1 Mischung festgelegt/definiert. 
Ich hatte aber Glück, dass der erste Mix gleich genau unseren Geschmack getroffen hat. 
So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ist der gastro Großhandel die Metro? Wenn ja würd ich davon absehen Fische von dort für sowas zu verwenden. Wie es da manchmal riecht puh. 
Hab grad nen wolfsbarsch den vierten Tag im Kühlschrank auf Eis liegen. Der riecht nach gar nichts. Jetzt überleg dir wie alter Metro Fisch ist 

Was die Verhältnisse angeht ist es nicht so wichtig von 1:1 bis 1:2 ist alles möglich und unterschiede marginal.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> *Nach 48 h wurden die Filets klar abgepült (Salzreste, Beize, Dill entfernt), richtig trocken getupft und kamen so für ca 7 h in kalten Buchenrauch. Dann konnten sie noch einige Stunden in der Räucherkammer weiter reifen, bevor sie verzehrfertig entnommen wurden. :vik:*
> Gruß,
> Steff-Peff
> 
> PS: auch ein Nichtfischesser hat gestern probiert und nicht mehr aufgehört zu essen, bis es leer war





Hallo nochmal und Danke !

Ein paar Frage noch - *wie hast du kalten Buchenrauch "erzeugt" ?*
*Wie muss ich mir Deine Räucherkammer( professionell? selber gemacht? ) vorstellen und wie den Vorgang genau?
*
Falls Dir die Erklärung zu aufwändig erscheint, bin ich mit dem bereits Beschriebenen auch sehr zufrieden ...Beizen will ich auch mal machen #6

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hab grad nen wolfsbarsch den vierten Tag im Kühlschrank auf Eis liegen. Der riecht nach gar nichts.



Schön, Dich wieder hier zu wissen!
Du warst also erfolgreich? Glückwunsch- natürlich verbunden mit der Bitte das veredelte Tier später auch hier zu zeigen!


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke Wolfgang. War viel unterwegs, daher ein bisschen die Runde hier vernachlässigt. 
Wird nichts spektakuläres werden. Mach nen Salat dazu und ne velouté. 

Haben nur einen Loup erwischt und hab meinem Kollegen davon noch eine Seite abgegeben. Entsprechend nur eine Seite für mich


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Der Casus  Knactus bei der Kaltgarung liegt darin dien richtigen Reife-Zeitpunkt zu erkennen! 
Zu lange -> salzig,trocken und schlechte Sensorik
Zu kurz  -> Sashimi...(wenn auch ungewollt)
Einfach leichten Druck-Test machen: Das Fleich sollte schon noch nachgeben- sonst Tonne
Räuchern spar ich mir grundsätzlich bei graved/gebeizter Zubereitung. Das feine Frischfisch-Aroma wird dabei m.E. zu sehr von den Raucharomen übertönt!


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ist der gastro Großhandel die Metro? Wenn ja würd ich davon absehen Fische von dort für sowas zu verwenden. Wie es da manchmal riecht puh.
> Hab grad nen wolfsbarsch den vierten Tag im Kühlschrank auf Eis liegen. Der riecht nach gar nichts. Jetzt überleg dir wie alter Metro Fisch ist
> 
> Was die Verhältnisse angeht ist es nicht so wichtig von 1:1 bis 1:2 ist alles möglich und unterschiede marginal.




Hallo Nordbeck,
nix Metro ! Haben den Fisch am Montag (Anliefertag) im Seelgros in AB geholt. War super frisch, die haben für uns eine der neuen Kisten aufgemacht. Und der Lachs hat fast gar nicht nach Fisch gerochen. Jede Forelle die ich frisch schlachte, riecht stärker nach Fisch.

Hallo RS,
der kalte Rauch wird durch das Verglimmen von Sägemehl (Buche) erzeugt (Nur Glut, keine Flamme). Dadurch bekommst Du Rauch, aber kaum Hitze. Fürs Kalträuchern muss die Temperatur im Ofen kleiner 25 ° C sein, da sonst das Fischeiweiß stockt. Deswegen räuchern die meisten nur in der kalten Jahreszeit, oder evtl. im Sommer in der Nacht.

Ich habe das Glück, dass der Onkel meiner Frau seinen Ofen Zentral im Keller stehen hat, wo es auch im Hochsommer nicht mehr als 14 ° hat. 
Ich baue mir aber derzeit eine mobile Kalträuchervorrichtung. ICh schick Dir mal ne PN.

Hallo Wolfgang,
jeder wie er mag. Man kann den Rauch dosieren, wenn man es nicht zu rauchig mag.

Gruß
Steff-PEff


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> jeder wie er mag. Man kann den Rauch dosieren, wenn man es nicht zu rauchig mag.
> Gruß
> Steff-PEff



Klar, ich wollte Deinen -übrigens richtig guten- Ausführungen nicht widersprechen, sondern sie nur ergänzen!
Selbstverständlich soll jeder es so zubereiten wie´s ihm nachher auch schmeckt!


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Nordbeck,
> nix Metro ! Haben den Fisch am Montag (Anliefertag) im Seelgros in AB geholt. War super frisch, die haben für uns eine der neuen Kisten aufgemacht. Und der Lachs hat fast gar nicht nach Fisch gerochen. Jede Forelle die ich frisch schlachte, riecht stärker nach Fisch.




Dann Daumen hoch.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juli 2014)

Hab doch keine velouté gemacht.  War mir zu warm. Stattdessen Olivensud. 

Vorher 






Nachher 






Gleich noch Curry hinterher. Hab grad 5 l gekocht für den karpfenansitz.


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Auch bei der Metro gibts satte Unterschiede. In München wars so naja, in Salzburg immer makellos. Kommt halt immer aufs Personal und in gewisser Weise auch auf die Kunden an. Beide waren, so scheints in Salzburg besser.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ok das mag sein. In allen Metros und Handelshöfen in denen ich bisher war, würde ich keinen Fisch kaufen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Nordbeck,
> nix Metro ! Haben den Fisch am Montag (Anliefertag) im Seelgros in AB geholt. War super frisch, die haben für uns eine der neuen Kisten aufgemacht. Und der Lachs hat fast gar nicht nach Fisch gerochen. Jede Forelle die ich frisch schlachte, riecht stärker nach Fisch.
> 
> Hallo RS,
> ...






Das hört sich ja wunderbar an - Danke ! #6#6#6

R.S.

P.S: @ nordbeck : schöner Wolfsbarsch und sieht wieder juut lecker aus das Ding !!


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute gab es frisch gefangenen Barsch in Alufolie auf dem Holzkohlegrill. Mit Salz, Pfeffer, Butter, Zwiebeln und Tomaten.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir gabs gestern Zander mit Gemüse.

Die meisten Bestandteile aus eigenem Fang bzw. dem eigenen Garten :q


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> Heute gab es frisch gefangenen Barsch in Alufolie auf dem Holzkohlegrill. Mit Salz, Pfeffer, Butter, Zwiebeln und Tomaten.




Sieht gut aus - so frisch hatte ich Barsch selten.

Aber vom Geschmack her liegen Welten zwischen gelagert und frisch |rolleyes

@Franz : schönes Ding, Bilder vom fertigen Gericht wären super.
R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

boah ey, bei dem barsch in alufolie-bild hatte ich extreme sabberanfälle LOL


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

zum geburtstag von meinen mädels geschenkt bekommen









und gestern direkt eingeweiht.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

das ist aber kein butt:q...

sieht trotzdem gut aus


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nee, war ein hecht.

hat aber auch vom butt-teller lecker geschmeckt. LOL


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Super !

Aber du isst schon reichlich Fisch, so oft, wie Du postest?!

Finde ich klasse - geht doch nix über gesunde Ernährung :m

Ich hatte gestern eine Seite von einem 60+ Hecht zusammen mit reichlich Gemüse, Fond, Fischsauce , Öl und Kräutern zu einer Fischsuppe mit Kartoffeleinlage verarbeitet.

Sehr lecker und leichtes Essen bei Sommerhitze 

Bilder gibt´s nur vom Fond und den Karkassen...stelle ich gleich mal rein |rolleyes

Gruß und weiter so...

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi R.S.,

wenns nach mir ginge gäbs täglich flossenträger LOL

da spielen die mädels aber nicht mit.

da ein großteil meiner weiblichen familienmitglieder aber derzeit in nord-deutschland ihr unwesen treiben gabs heute direkt fischfrikadellen / fisch-burger hinterher.

... und für morgen bin ich am überlegen den rest meiner verunglückten "rapfen-matjes" mit bratkartoffeln zu verspeisen LOL

... und wenns wetter so bleibt wird am freitag evtl. geräuchert.


LOL


----------



## inselkandidat (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das letzte Stück Mefo aus dem Tiefkühler mit frischen Bratkartoffeln und Zwiebeln aus dem Garten....einfach aber lecker! Saulecker!


----------



## mathei (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Das letzte Stück Mefo aus dem Tiefkühler mit frischen Bratkartoffeln und Zwiebeln aus dem Garten....einfach aber lecker! Saulecker!



wat sind das denn für kartoffeln .


----------



## HenningOL (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> wat sind das denn für kartoffeln .


 
Ich würde da auf Blauer Schwede tippen - sind wohl die häufigsten Blauen Kartoffeln.

Kartoffelpü da draus ist auch sehr witzig


----------



## inselkandidat (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nein, es ist die blaue Anneliese....festkochender als der blaue Schwede und super im Geschmack!#h


----------



## Fruehling (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi R.S.,
> 
> wenns nach mir ginge gäbs täglich flossenträger LOL
> 
> ...




 Wenn ich sowas lese, würde ich ganz Hessen am liebsten einmauern...#h


----------



## Justsu (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> nein, es ist die blaue Anneliese....festkochender als der blaue Schwede und super im Geschmack!#h


 
Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die blaue Anneliese gegessen hast und nicht, dass die vielleicht mit am Tisch saß? :m 

Sorry, der musste jetzt einfach sein! 

Ich kenne die blauen Kartoffeln auch als Trüffelkartoffeln, ist das eine eigene Sorte, oder werden so auch einfach alle kleineren blauen Kartoffeln bezeichnet?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fisch-Klops (10. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Der Fisch-Klops hat Fischklops gemacht. Escht legga!!!!!! Für mich die beste Verwertungsmöglichkeit was den Hecht angeht. Und meinem Fräulein schmeckts auch.


----------



## Katteker (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jedes mal wenn ich hier reinguck, fange ich an zu sabbern |supergri Echt ein toller Threat hier.


Vorn paar Wochen hab ich endlich mal wieder einen vernünftigen Zander gefangen und diesen auch das erste mal filetiert. Hat ganz gut geklappt.

Heute gabs von diesem Zander:

Zanderfilet, gebraten in Butter mit Rosmarinzweigen und Knoblauchzehen. Dazu Wurzelgemüse, knusprige Kartoffelscheiben und Kräutersoße. Suuuuper lecker :l


----------



## HenningOL (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schlimm hier - soviel nacktes (Fisch-)Fleisch. 

Hast du die Kartoffelscheiben fritiert?


----------



## Katteker (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



HenningOL schrieb:


> Schlimm hier - soviel nacktes (Fisch-)Fleisch.
> 
> Hast du die Kartoffelscheiben fritiert?



Hab die Kartoffelscheiben für 10min in Salzwasser vorgekocht und dann in viel Öl gebraten. Zum Ende hin noch etwas groben Pfeffer drüber gestreut, noch einmal durchgeschwenkt und kurz auf Küchenkrepp abtropfen lassen.


----------



## HenningOL (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ah, diese Variante kannte ich noch nicht, danke.


----------



## donak (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich habe auch noch was von nem Wochenendtrip mit meinem besten Freund.  Waren in Meck Pomm in der Jagdhütte von meinem Schwiegervater und  Samstag an einem naturbelassenem Privat Gewässer, mit hervoragendem  Fischbestand.

Abends an der Jagdhütte ( natürlich kein Strom und auch kein fliessend  Wasser ), gab´s dann das hier. Schön einfach aber super lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

"Brathering" aus Grundeln:


----------



## 42er barsch (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sauber männers, so nen grillbarsch zum mitnehmen, bitte. LOL

thomas, wie machen sich die grundeln als heringsersatz? 
habe auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt aber an der umsetzung haperte es bisweil.


----------



## kernell32 (19. August 2014)

Sauber! So werde ich auch mal grundeln machen!
Bisher hatte ich sie nur vom Spieß.

Hier hatte ich zwar schon im anderen futtertrööt gepostet aber doppelt hält besser.

Räucherbarsch auf finnisch 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/c6a682e607ed7b2616dafc70de313b26.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/d83ce407e2dac39bb824c86bb6d2b3d9.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/8bcd287024582cb67ddc87a202c3a07a.jpg

Und hier noch ein paar Krebse von vorgestern
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/4488b6e9dc1d9b4889a5ff599a07a03b.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/87da8ec7c6d503da28d47a22b3c4659d.jpg


----------



## inselkandidat (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Justsu schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die blaue Anneliese gegessen hast und nicht, dass die vielleicht mit am Tisch saß? :m
> 
> Sorry, der musste jetzt einfach sein!
> 
> ...




Die Sorte heißt tatsächlich so! Bei Interesse einfach mal googeln...sind in der Farbe auch nicht wirklich blau sondern tief lila(original milka-lila)Der Nachwuchs meiner Freundin ist die Dinger nicht..O-Ton Luis 4 Jahre: "iie die sind giftig"


----------



## mathei (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



donak schrieb:


>



hast du da alufolie zwischen kohle und grillgut ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> thomas, wie machen sich die grundeln als heringsersatz?
> habe auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt aber an der umsetzung haperte es bisweil.


Bisschen warten, demnäxt Video..


----------



## donak (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> hast du da alufolie zwischen kohle und grillgut ?



Nein, aber die Barsche sind nicht geschuppt. Das funktioniert dann einwandfrei.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisschen warten, demnäxt Video..




perfekt!!  


ein grundel fang- und verwertungs-video


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Torkel (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da ist das Video schon !!! Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja, Franz ist da echt immer schnell mit schneiden und hochladen, den muss man da vor allem loben!!!


----------



## 42er barsch (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ungarischer Paprikawels

Zutaten für zwei Personen :  400g Welsfilet
                                               1 Kochbeutel Reis
                                               1 TL Gemüsebrühe
                                               50g Butter
                                                Salz, Pfeffer, Paprikapulver scharf und edelsüß

Kochbeutel Reis mit Wasser aufsetzten und ca.10min kochen.Backofen auf 200° vorheizen.
In der Zwischenzeit die Hälfte der Butter in einer Pfanne zergehen lassen, die Welsfilets mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und von beiden Seiten kurz anbraten.
Den TL Gemüsebrühe in eine Tasse geben und mit 250ml Kochendem Wasser aufgießen und umrühren.
Den gekochten reis nun in eine Auflaufform mit Deckel ( Jena-Form) geben, die Brühe angießen, und die welsfilets auf den Reis legen. Von beiden Seiten nun mit reichlich Paprikapulver bestreuen.
Wer es eher pikant mag nimmt mehr rosenscharfen Paprika, wer nicht nimmt mehr vom edelsüßen.
Zum Schluß noch den Rest der Butter auf den Filets verteilen.
Die Jenaform nun mit geschlossenem deckel in den vorgeheizten Backofen stellen, nach ca. 10min den Deckel abnehmen und nach weiteren 5min ohne Deckel aus dem Ofen nehmen, anrichten und servieren.


----------



## donak (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ 42er barsch: Sieht richtig leckker aus!


----------



## Surf (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja geil!  Danke für das Rezept werds sicher ausprobieren!


----------



## Rhöde (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Oh ha, hier hat sich ja wieder einiges getan.
Da darf man bestimmt mal GEIL schreiben #6#6#6 .

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Werke.


----------



## sven1987 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das war mal ein geiler Hecht, mit 5 mann komplett verputzt. Leider war kein Wetter für den grill, aber in der röhre war er auch super :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

mal auf die schnelle ein paar leckere,knusprige Barsche zum Abendbrot ... #6


----------



## Pippa (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

..........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich habe mich die Tage mal an einer gebeizten Forelle versucht, war Premiere für mich. Ich hatte noch zwei Filets von 'nem rotfleischigen Refo-Wildfang aus "meiner" Flußstrecke auf Eis liegen und dachte, ich beize das Biest mal-was man hier an Gravlax im Laden bekommt, schmeckt wie Uschi früh um fünf!
Was soll ich sagen, war absolut delikat:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Frischer Dill, je ein Teil Himalajasalz und Rohrzucker, ordentlich gemahlener Pfeffer, Schuß Riesling, Hälften zampappen, straff in Küchenfolie wickeln-fertig.

24h im Kühlschrank, einmal gewendet zwischendurch und dann mit Meerrettichsahne auf leicht angetoastetem Weißbrot, ein Gedicht:


----------



## donak (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Pippa: Den Fish´n´Chips sieht sowas von lecker aus, verdammt, da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf.


----------



## mathei (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

nur 24 std. beize sten ? bei mir 72 std.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Eine komplette Lachsseite bleibt bei mir auch ca. 3 Tage in der Beize, bei so einem kleinen Refo-Filet denke ich aber auch, das da 24h durchaus reichen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hi,

bei mir sind vor ner halben Stunde 4 "Lachsforellen"-Filets in den Kühlschrank gewandert. Da werden sie die nächsten 48 h gebeizt und dann kommen sie für 10-12 h in den kalten Rauch.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> nur 24 std. beize sten ? bei mir 72 std.




Schau dir das letzte Bild an, die Filets waren komplett durch und butterzart.

Bei Lachs oder großen Lachsforellen sind zwei-drei Tage sicher angebracht, aber die Refo hatte im ganzen knapp über zwei Pfund, sprich, das waren vielleicht etwa 250-300g pro Filet und auch nicht sehr dick, dazu kommt, daß das ein Wildfang aus dem Bach war, die haben sehr viel weniger Fett als Farmfische und ziehen entsprechend schneller durch-deshalb habe ich auch nicht 3:2:1 angemischt sondern bewußt etwas weniger Salz genommen. Der Riesling als "Starter" beschleunigt das Prozedere auch noch etwas, wie gesagt, geschmacklich war das absolut auf dem Punkt.

Cheers


----------



## 42er barsch (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

eben nimmt der trööt ja mal wieder richtig fahrt auf.

leckere sachen !!!

das mit dem beizen habe ich schon ne ganze weile vor, mir fehlte nur bisher der passende wildfang.

bin am überlegen mir mal ne grosse rebo-forelle im real zu holen.

geht das beizen auch mit vorher eingefroren fischen?

wenn ja, verkürzt sich dann die beiz-zeit?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Mach das auf keinen Fall. Sowas will man nicht essen, erst recht nicht semiroh.
> 
> Wegen der Supermarktforelle oder wegen dem Frost?
> 
> Ansonsten wunder ich mich über die langen beizzeiten hier. Je nachdem was ich damit mache beize ich zum Teil nur 4 Stunden.



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß das  bei dünnen Filets reicht, ich hab das Paket nach paar Stunden im Kühlschrank auch mal in Augenschein genommen und es sah eigentlich fertig aus...


----------



## mathei (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

also 4 std. nur, da hast du wohl auf 5 mm runter geschnitten.

alles klar sten, sahen größer und dicker aus die filet.
meine letzten hatten 4 kg. da waren die 3 tage angebracht. nach der beitze wurden sie gewaschen und abgetupft. danach mit öl bestrichen und neuen dill drauf. noch mal für 12 std. in den kühlschrank.


----------



## mathei (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> beides, aber vor allem wegen der supermarktforelle...



die refo aus dem supermarkt ist wohl kaum zu der unterscheiden zu der selbst gefangenen aus dem fopu in dk. und auch diese friert man ein und nimmt sie mit nach hause, nicht jeder hat die möglichkeit einen frischen wildfang zu verwerten.

also barsch 42 trau dich. #h


----------



## mathei (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

doch geht ja eigentlich um die refo. die hat sten zubereitet und auch der 42er wollte ne forelle kaufen. und das funzt.
das natürlich ein frischer lachs um einiges besser ist darüber müssen wir nicht sprechen. versteht sich von selbst. #h


----------



## mathei (15. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

es geht nur um die möglichkeiten. ich habe schon seid jahren kein industriefisch mehr gekauft. bin auch froh endlich einen tollen biofleischhof gefunden zu haben. auch da merkt man den unterschied.
so und nun weiter mit den schönen raubfischwerken.
gestern bei mir dorsch gedünstet mit blattspinat. ohnefoto.
ist echt schwer ein passendes gemüse für fisch zu finden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So, heute waren die "Lachsforellenfilets" fertig. Erst 48 h gebeizt und dann ca. 10 h im kalten Buchenrauch.
Schmecken hervorragend ! 
Ein kleineres Filet haben wir heute Abend gleich in Angriff genommen , die Restlichen habe ich in Vakuum gezogen und eingefroren.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Rhöde (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht gut aus.
Zum "Reinbeissen" #6 .


----------



## mathei (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

bei mir gab es die tage. gebratenen Barsch mit Stampfkartoffeln und Blattspinat




und heute frisch gebratene Scholle mit Gemüse, Kartoffeln und Dillsoße. Diese diesmal mit Fischfond zubereitet, welchen ich von den letztden Dorschen ( Karkassen )zubereitet und Portionsgerecht eingefroren hatte.


----------



## 42er barsch (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

wow!!

sieht beides megalecker aus.


----------



## daci7 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dann auch mal wieder was von mir:
Die letzten "Überlebenden" vom Brandungsangeln im Frühsommer - auf Paprika-Zwiebel-Knofi Bett im Ofen + mediterranes Kartoffelgratin.
War sehr lecker!


----------



## Rhöde (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



daci7 schrieb:


> War sehr lecker!



War auch nichts anderes zu erwarten, so wie es aussieht.

STARK  #6#6#6 !


----------



## Ratatöskr (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mal ein alter, aber immer noch guter Klassiker:

Aus:





Wird:





Hecht im Speckmantel, dazu Ofengemüse und Kartoffelwedges.
Grade die richtige Portionsgröße um zwei gute Esser satt zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da hätt ich mir auch nen Happen abgeschnitten ;-)


----------



## mathei (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht super aus.


----------



## orgel (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, sieht echt gut aus... Kommt noch ein Bild nach dem Ofen, oder habt Ihr Sushi-Style gegessen?


----------



## Ratatöskr (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



orgel schrieb:


> Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, sieht echt gut aus... Kommt noch ein Bild nach dem Ofen, oder habt Ihr Sushi-Style gegessen?



Das ist tatsächlich schon das fertig gegarte Hechtlein. Vor den ~40 Minuten in der Röhre sah das Fischlein noch so [Link] aus ;-)
Aber nun ist er restlos verputzt und sowohl ich, wie auch mein Frauchen liegen vollgefressen auf dem Sofa. Das Rezept wird definitiv wiederholt.


----------



## orgel (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Ratatöskr schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich schon das fertig gegarte Hechtlein. Vor den ~40 Minuten in der Röhre sah das Fischlein noch so [Link] aus ;-)
> Aber nun ist er restlos verputzt und sowohl ich, wie auch mein Frauchen liegen vollgefressen auf dem Sofa. Das Rezept wird definitiv wiederholt.



Jetzt, wo ich das weiß und genauer hinschaue, sieht man das auch :m


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi.

heute mal ( ausnahmsweise ) kein wurzelgemüse zum fisch. LOL

hechtfilet mit wedges von frischen acker-kartoffeln ;-) und einer meerrettich-kräuter-sahne-soße.









legger woars!!!


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

... und weil genug davon da ist, gabs heute hechtfilet, gemüsebratlinge mit einer rotwein-rahmsoße und steinpilzen.











jetz bin ich satt!!


----------



## Pippa (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

..........


----------



## Psykoman_86 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht echt gut aus.. Die Wedges werden nur gebacken?


----------



## mathei (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Magst kurz was zu Zutaten und Zubereitung der Gemüsetaler erzählen?!



interresiert mich auch


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Psykoman_86 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus.. Die Wedges werden nur gebacken?


 
Das mit den wedges interessiert mich auch...


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi, freut mich wenns gefällt.

@pippa und mathei

die gemüsetaler bestehen aus karotten und zucchini. funktioniert aber auch mit kartoffeln, sellerie, weiskohl, ...

die zubereitung ähnelt der von kartoffel-rösti.

das gemüse hobeln, würzen mit salz und pfeffer, ein eigelb und etwas kartoffelmehl oder speisestärke untermischen, kleine fladen formen und wie kartoffel-puffer braten.


@ psykoman_86 und matthias_r

die wedges sind ganz einfach.

kartoffeln ( möglichst gleiche größe ) vierteln, schale bleibt drann.
friteuse auf 190° einstellen, wenn fett heiss ist die kartoffel-viertel 5 min. fritieren.
danach rausnehmen und abkühlen lassen ( ca. 15 min ), dann nochmal ca. 5 min frittieren.
aus der friteuse nehmen( müssen schön fettig sein LOL ), in eine schüssel geben, ordentlich paprikapulver( edelsüß), ein wenig salz, pfeffer und zum schluss ein wenig grillgewürz "pusta-art" darüber geben.
die schüssel mit einem teller abdecken und kräftig durchschütteln.

gruß


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so, alle guten dinge sind drei!!  LOL

heute gabs hechtfilet, ganz schlicht mit nem kartoffel-karotten-gemüse.








dazu ein dunkles hefeweizen, prost !!


----------



## mathei (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Prost


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er: Ohne Fritteuse keine Chance?


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ matthias_r

einfacher topf mit öl tuts auch, temperaturkontrolle aber schwierig.

gruß


----------



## Pippa (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

..........


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2014)

Gerade eben gabs fritiertes Zanderfilet.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/ca65a3ce8e1bb7aad85151577b877fd3.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/467bdcdba57b26e1d29e825e10844ccb.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/b7f409f19be9d2de3cb13b81b80a2304.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/1cb106d4448d7fa2b96512253439d665.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht lecker aus!

Aber Uhrmechaniker lernst du wohl nicht wenn ich richtig sehe...^^
Fehlts da an Messer, Technik oder Übung?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Crunchy!#6

Aber sag mal, haste den mit dem Wetzstahl da filetiert?:q


----------



## nordbeck (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht mir eher nach Löffel und feuerfesten Handschuhen aus.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Haha, ihr Säcke 
Hab kein ordentliches Messer mehr und außerdem bin ich recht ungeübt.Bei mir gibts selten Fische, bei denen sich das Filetiern wirklich lohnt bzw. Fische die man überhaupt filetiert.
Kann glaubich an einer Hand abzählen, was ich dieses Jahr an Fisch außer Aal mitgenommen hab


----------



## mathei (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir heute Mefo mit sahnesoße.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nur eine Anmerkung nochmal zu den Kartoffel-Wedges: Für die Leute, die wie ich, keine Fritteuse haben. Die Kartoffelspalten mit Schale etwa gleich groß, wie beschrieben, werden auf einem Backblech auf Backpapier im Ofen auch super!! Einfach aufs Blech legen und mit etwas Olivenöl beträufeln, dann Umluft 180 Grad. Nach etwa 10 min nehmen die Wedges dann auch schon grobes Meersalz aus der Mühle (oder anderes) an. Einfach großzügig drüber streuen. Nach nochmal 10 min alles durchmengen mit einem Pfannenwender, damit die Kartoffelspalten von allen Seiten Öl und Salz bekommen... dann kurz vor Ende mit Paprika-pulver bestreuen und nach Geschmack und Optik knusprig fertig backen! Gelingt sehr einfach und schmeckt wie frittiert!! :m
Gutes Gelingen... Foto wegen Geringfügigkeit nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Justsu (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich hab' auch mal was zum Besten zu geben:

Auf der Haut gebratenes Zanderfilet (+Bäckchen) mit asiatischem Gurkensalat.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

feine sachen sehe ich da, lecker!

bei mir gabs heute was ganz einfaches:

barschfilets mit kartoffelsalat


----------



## Rhöde (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hab mir gedacht hier muß mal wieder was aus dem Meer rein.
Die Mefo für den Backofen ist ja schon was gaaaanz feines #6 .

Hier mal zwei Platte "Finkenwerder Art". Man war das lecker |rolleyes .


----------



## 42er barsch (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

wenn ich solche bilder sehe werde ich leicht neidisch darauf in küstennähe zuhause zu sein.

lecker siehts aus!!!


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wenn ich solche bilder sehe werde ich leicht neidisch darauf in küstennähe zuhause zu sein.
> 
> lecker siehts aus!!!


Zustimmung.
Hab schon ewig kein Fisch aus dem Meer gefuttert. Sieht top aus.

Süßwasserfisch mit Gemüse gabs gestern für Muddi zubereitet.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/23/35e2ba3fc14c5dcec3d8e79a32d57db4.jpg


----------



## captn-ahab (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Rhöde

Man, da möchte man direkt zum Essen vorbeikommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch mal was zum Besten zu geben:
> 
> Auf der Haut gebratenes Zanderfilet *(+Bäckchen)* mit asiatischem Gurkensalat.
> 
> ...





Moin, herrliche Rezepte und Ergebnisse, da bekommt man gleich wieder einen Kochzwang 

Zu den Bäckchen : ich habe auch noch 2 von einem Großzander auf eis liegen - brätst Du die einfach mit ?

Wie sind die denn geschmacklich ; wollte die eigentlich in einer Fischsuppe verarbeiten...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin, herrliche Rezepte und Ergebnisse, da bekommt man gleich wieder einen Kochzwang
> 
> Zu den Bäckchen : ich habe auch noch 2 von einem Großzander auf eis liegen - brätst Du die einfach mit ?
> 
> ...


Für mich sind die Backen das Beste.
Brat ich genau wie Filet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



hanzz schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Backen das Beste.
> Brat ich genau wie Filet.




Danke !

Die farbige Haut lässt Du dran und isst sie ggf. mit?

Fühlt sich ja leicht rauh an.

R.S. #h


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die bleibt dran.
Zieht sich zwar etwas zusammen, aber etwas Druck beim Braten wirkt dagegen. Wie beim Filet mit Haut.

Meine Hunde fahren auch voll auf Zander ab. Besonders auch auf die Backen und das Fleisch um die Brustflossen.

Schon beim filetieren stehen die neben mir.


----------



## Justsu (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin, herrliche Rezepte und Ergebnisse, da bekommt man gleich wieder einen Kochzwang
> 
> Zu den Bäckchen : ich habe auch noch 2 von einem Großzander auf eis liegen - brätst Du die einfach mit ?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Spezie,

ich ziehe die Haut der Bäckchen immer ab, das geht mit Daumen und Zeigefinger ganz gut. Dann kommen die ganz zum Schluss, wenn die Filets schon so gut wie fertig sind ganz kurz mit in die Pfanne, dass sie so eben gar und innen noch ein bisschen glasig sind... schmecken HERVORRAGEND! Erinnern ein bisschen an Jakobsmuschel. Meines erachtens zu schade für die Suppe!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich danke Euch Beiden !!!

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so männers,

ich hab auch wieder eins.

barschfilets mit bratkartoffeln.

waren zwei 33er barsche, nun bin ich knüppeldicksatt!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Prima :m

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

gestern gabs zanderfilet mit paprika-karotten-gemüse und einer kräuter-sahne-soße


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

fein fein


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schleck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 42er barsch (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

gestern mal was ganz einfaches zum frühstück.

barschfilets mit petersilienkartoffeln und kräuterquark.










... und nach der ausgiebigen spinntour gestern hatte ich schon wieder kohldampf.

zwei barsche, die hechtleber, ein hechtfiletstreifen( unfall beim filetieren LOL ) und die hechtbacken einfach nur in butter gebraten.

wer die backen vermisst.... die waren als erstes gar und schon der verdauung zugeführt.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei uns gab's heute Forelle ganz traditionell auf Müllerin Art mit ner Pfanne Rosmarin-Kartoffeln.

Sehr schön war es die geschmacklichen Unterschiede von Bach- und Regenbogenforelle, ausn Bach oder Weiher zu ergründen. 

Aber geschmeckt haben sie alle 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/e9517d67af62df744182703c64fa603f.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/f4af166004c8f2aa3825bc875d91cac6.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/e2f19c7e0b2b63c2ae67c306b1946294.jpg


----------



## 42er barsch (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

mein kartenlesegerät hat den geist aufgegeben und ich musste erst ersatz besorgen.

hier mein frühstück vom dienstag ( das heute sieht genauso aus, nur von der anderen seite LOL )







und hier abendessen vom mittwoch, barschfilets für eine horde hungriger mäuler.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

42er #h

Wie ge.l ist das denn?

So einen köstlichen Teller mit Barschfilets würde ich auch gerne "bearbeiten" |rolleyes

Sieht superlecker aus #6

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi r.s.

sollte doch bei euch, in köln am rhein, ein kinderspiel sein sich ne horde zusammenzufangen, oder?

gruß


----------



## captn-ahab (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Huiii, da hast du aber ordentlich gefangen. So viele würde ich im Monat nicht zusammenbekommen.


----------



## 42er barsch (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ c-ahab

yep, in den letzten wochen läufts recht gut.

den sommer über haben sich die punker recht rar gemacht aber im moment sind sie überall zu finden.

gruß


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

:mAngeln tust Du jedenfalls besser als dekorieren- heißt ja auch Anglerboard!:q


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi r.s.
> 
> sollte doch bei euch, in köln am rhein, ein kinderspiel sein sich ne horde zusammenzufangen, oder?
> 
> gruß



Nee, nicht für mich !

Bin da eher ein anderes Glückskind - fange überwiegend Zander.

Barsche sind bei mir Beifang ; geschmacklich ist frischer Barsch jedenfalls delikat - baut im Froster aber m.M. nach extrem ab.

Da hält sich Zander und Forelle bspw. besser "frisch".

Aber ich schweife ab - hast jedenfalls ordentlich gebrutzelt #6

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bin da eher ein anderes Glückskind - fange überwiegend Zander.
> 
> Barsche sind bei mir Beifang



LOL

bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt :vik:

ich gehe fast ausschließlich auf barsch und habe die anderen als beifang.

gruß


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

...zu Weihnachten kriegste nen´ Zanderpäckchen ,

dafür will ich aber Barsche :m:vik:

Heute das erste mal Zander"bäckchen" gemacht :

einfach in Butter/Olivenöl mit Knoblauch gebraten bei mäßig Hitze.

Hat super geschmeckt , danke nochmal für die Tips ! #6

War ganz fein aber bissfest - innen noch ganz leicht glasig und nur mit Pfeffer und Salz...lecker.

R.S.


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zander im Bierteig. Fand die Panade ein wenig wenig knusprig, meine Oma fand sie sehr gut.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/2bd3647ce712625a11ca90a72024d18b.jpg


----------



## 42er barsch (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

#6#6  lecker!!


@r.s

wenns mit mit der verschickerei nicht so problematisch wäre, kein ding.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi leuts.

war gestern einkaufen, kam am ..... - fix regal vorbei und es musste mal wieder sein.
heute dann die pampe angerührt und .... lecker!!!

habe anstatt der empfohlenen seelachsfilets von meinen barschfilets genommen und salzkartoffeln dazu gemacht.



















gruß


----------



## captn-ahab (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nichts für ungut, aber da kann man dann auch Pangasius nehmen, oder?
Ein Barsch oder allgemein barschartige haben doch super Fleisch. Wenn ich hier sehe wie die in Glutamat ersäuft werden kommen mir die Tränen.
Jeder hat aber seinen eigenen Geschmack, so viel ist klar!

Ich versuche nureuch auf Ideen zu bringen:
Alufolie, etwas Olivenöl daruf verreiben, Filet auflegen, Knoblauch dazwischen legen, grüne Lauchzwiebeln, leichte Karottenstreifen dazu und ab in den Ofen oder gerne auch auf den Grill.
Nach ein paar Minuten sind die Filets saftig, lecker und nicht steintrocken....vor allem aber noch mit dem eigenen Geschmack!


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi leuts.
> war gestern einkaufen, kam am ..... - fix regal vorbei und es musste mal wieder sein.
> heute dann *die pampe* angerührt und .... lecker!!!
> habe anstatt der empfohlenen seelachsfilets von meinen barschfilets genommen und salzkartoffeln dazu gemacht.
> gruß


|kopfkratN Guten!
Aber wie Ahab schon schrieb: Natriumglutamat ist superpfui!
#tMal n ganz einfaches? Semmelbrösel, Butter und Kräuterbutter, etwas Olivenöl, Kräuter nach Wahl (notfalls aus der Gefriertruhe) Pfeffer, Salz und auf Wunsch Parmigiano, Knofi kleingehackt, Chillies alles was Dir dazu einfällt halt mit der Gabel zerdrücken /matschen. Drauf auf n Fisch rinn in Ofen...
So schon ist das Bordelaise fertig- nur das gute halt! Ich hab das schon mit Lachsforellen und anderen gemacht-> hat immer zum Erfolg geführt! Und wenn Du´s saftiger brauchst-> schütt einfach Sahne unten rein! Das braucht auch nicht länger als *Pampe* anrühren und ist deutlich reeller als Kaggi-fix#6


----------



## captn-ahab (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja, sehe ich auch so. Ich kenne genug (ich auch  ) die gerne mal deftig saftig essen.
Dann gerne ordentlich Sahne für die Hüften dran, aber keine Fertigsoße, bitte


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

#6Sahne / Hüftgold -> Fett -> Geschmacksträger! 
Wozu also noch "Geschmacks-Verstärker"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



> Aber wie Ahab schon schrieb: Natriumglutamat ist superpfui!


Grins - und sooo ungesund, wie die ganzen so jung sterbenden Asiaten vorführen, die das Zeug schon mit Esslöffel zum Frühstück reinhauen ;-)))

Davon ab:
Gut kochen ist das eine...

Genuss, oft genug verknüpft mit Kindheitserinnerungen, das andere...

Ich mag meinen Salat immer noch gerne  wie bei Mutti, mit für einen Koch viel zu viel Essig (Hengschtenberg Altmeischter) und geniesse das für mich, was ich so nie einem Gast vorsetzen würde..

Oder die trocken gekochte, geschnetzelte saure Rinderleber verschafft mir in Memoriam Kindheit genauso viel Genuss wie meine schön rosa gebratene Kalbsleber mit Calvadosäpfelchen und Trüffelsahne..

So what?

Lasst die Leute essen, was für sie jeweils Genuss ist, und schreibt niemand vor, was für ihn Genuss zu sein hat........

Gilt auch und gerade für selbst gefangenen Fisch, den man ja genussmäßig selbst als elend schlechter Koch genussmäßig kaum verhunzen kann - Stolz auf den Fang ist auch ein genussförderndes Gewürz für Fisch..


----------



## 42er barsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi captn,hi wolfgang

in der regel mag ich meine fische auch "natur" mit ner gemüsebeilage aber so einmal im jahr muss das sein.  LOL


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Salat immer noch gerne  wie bei Mutti, mit für einen Koch viel zu viel Essig (Hengschtenberg Altmeischter) und geniesse das für mich, was ich so nie einem Gast vorsetzen würde..
> So do I, wenn´s um *meinen* Wurschdsalat geht-> immer mit viel Altmeister und Gurkensud
> Lasst die Leute essen, was für sie jeweils Genuss ist, und schreibt niemand vor, was für ihn Genuss zu sein hat........
> Das macht doch keiner- ich hab doch nur geschrieben:´N Guten! und nicht: laß das!..
> ...



#des ging mir ausdrücklich keinesfalls darum barsch zu schulmeistern oder zu brüskieren !!!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mononatriumglutamat oder MSG oder einfach nur Glutamat ist a) in allen Lebensmitteln die Hefe enthalten (z.B. auch. Vitam R aus dem Reformhaus). Meist sogar in rauhen Mengen (z.B. Hefepaste, Vitam R, Sojasauce ...) b) nicht wirklich schädlich c) eine Modeerscheinung dieses Zeug zu verteufeln. Einer der besten deutschen Köche (ich glaube es war Witzigmann) schrieb einmal: "Die gute Küche braucht nur drei Hauptgewürze; Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Salz und Glutamat(...)"


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Mononatriumglutamat oder MSG oder einfach nur Glutamat ist a) in allen Lebensmitteln die Hefe enthalten (z.B. auch. Vitam R aus dem Reformhaus). Meist sogar in rauhen Mengen (z.B. Hefepaste, Vitam R, Sojasauce ...) b) nicht wirklich schädlich c) eine Modeerscheinung dieses Zeug zu verteufeln.


So ischs..
#6#6#6#6


----------



## 42er barsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genuss, oft genug verknüpft mit Kindheitserinnerungen, das andere...



genau !!

darum mag ich auch sonnenblumenmargarine sooo gerne.  #h


----------



## Freehunter (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mittlerweile gibts ja auch an der Donau gelegene Restaurante die Schwarzmaulgrundeln anbieten und dafür auch Stammkundschaft haben die die kleinen Fische immer mehr als Delikatesse sehen.
Ich hab zwar selber noch keine gegessen, soll aber richtig zubereitet ganz schmackhaft sein.
Die Fischplatte der Zukunft ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Freehunter schrieb:


> Die Fischplatte der Zukunft ?


Subbä sind die!

[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@PVC und Thomas,
bei mir kommt´s trotzdem nicht auf den Speisezettel! Hab grad extra nachgesehen: Meine Soja-Sauce verzichtet auf Hefen aller Art und dementsprechend auf Glutamat ebenso
http://de.limafood.com/de-de/unsere-produkte/shoyu-28-weniger-salz/
Und wie schon geschrieben: Ich will Euch NICHT missionieren!
Und wenn ich ausnahmsweise Streuwürze brauche:
http://www.reichenauer-pfiffikuss.d...erze?sCoreId=1a0172612f8be5cdc3eb5d1c94f00dd0


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich fühl mich doch auch nicht missioniert von Dir , keine Panik...


----------



## kernell32 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @PVC und Thomas,
> bei mir kommt´s trotzdem nicht auf den Speisezettel! Hab grad extra nachgesehen: Meine Soja-Sauce verzichtet auf Hefen aller Art und dementsprechend auf Glutamat ebenso
> http://de.limafood.com/de-de/unsere-produkte/shoyu-28-weniger-salz/
> Und wie schon geschrieben: Ich will Euch NICHT missionieren!


Die benutz ich auch, ist klasse.

Zum Glutamat/Hefe, da ist das Problem ja nicht dass es an sich schlecht oder ungesund wäre, aber durch die geschmacksverstärkende Wirkung animiert es halt zum "Fressen" auch wenn man schon satt ist.
Ich liebe das Zeug selbst ... aber halt nicht übertreiben.
Wenn ich genug Zeit habe entsteht der Geschmack durch kochen. Wenn ichs eilig habe wird "gewürzt"  aber wenn dann lieber mit natürlichen Hefen statt mononatriumglutamat.

@ Thomas, soweit ich weiss wird in Asien in der traditionellen Küche kaum Glutamat verwendet, das ist ein Phänomen das in "europäischen" "Asiarestaurants" auftritt weil wir hier drauf stehen. Kann mich aber auch täuschen, war noch nicht so oft drüben.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

die fischplatte der zukunft ?

voila:m:m


----------



## kernell32 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Yeah geil! Geräuchert? Und? Gut?


----------



## chester (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Wolfgang F.

Glutaminsäure ist eine Aminosäure, die durch die Stärkefermentierung entsteht. Glutamat wäre das entsprechende Salz. Und darauf basieren ALLE Sojasaucen. AUch die deinige. Das ist das Prinzip der Würzung. Deswegen schmeckt auch Tomatensauce mit Käse überbacken so gut - weil beides heftig viel glutaminsäure enthält. 
Das ist auch erstmal alle kein Problem. Das wird es erst sobald man diese völlig überdosierten Pulver benutzt - die in der traditionellen chinesischen Küche übrigens auch nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@kernell32

yep, geräuchert.

sehr lecker, bisschen fummelei aber sehr lecker !!!


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zwar etwas populär-wissenschaftlich, aber ...:
http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article3276919/So-schaedlich-ist-Glutamat-im-Essen-wirklich.html
Schon deutlicher:
http://www.alzheimerinfo.de/alzheimer/ursachen/

chester, ich geb Dir recht, wenn Du schreibst, dass es eine Frage der Menge ist:

DIE DOSIS MACHT DAS GIFT! 

Warum soll ich Fondor oder Aromat verwenden, wenn ich die Aromen auch anders aus meinen Speisen kitzeln kann- da helfe ich mir vorher mit Chillies, dabei gehen meine Geschmacksknospen auf#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich verwende auch kein Glutamat, finde nur immer die Panikmache und Verteufelung witzig..


----------



## chester (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Zwar etwas populär-wissenschaftlich, aber ...:
> http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article3276919/So-schaedlich-ist-Glutamat-im-Essen-wirklich.html
> Schon deutlicher:
> http://www.alzheimerinfo.de/alzheimer/ursachen/
> ...



Die Merz-Seite ist ganz schon reißerisch. Da wird nicht zwischen Glutaminsäure und Glutamat unterschieden. Und vor allem nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass in wissenschaftskreise heftig diskutiert wird ob Glutaminsäurederivate Demenz auslösen oder ob Demenzkranke einen erhöhten Spiegel haben. Es gibt seriöse Studien die sowohl den einen als auch den anderen Schluß zulassen. 

Aber wie dem auch sei. Ich bin da auch kein Freund von. Wenn mich einmal im Jahr nach einer Zechtour nachts der Hunger überkommt und ich zu BK gehe, dann bereue ich das tagelang mit pelzigem Geschmack und ähnlichem.
Erst letztens meinte ein Freund mir was gutes zu tun und machte mir ein Risotto Milanese. Mit Pulverbrühe! :c
Aber trotzdem mit echtem Safran und einem überragendem Sangiovese. 

Manche Leute glauben tatsächlich, dass das "Koks der Küche" (Zitat Christian Lohse) die Normalform von Brühe ist.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er Barsch: Die sehen echt gut aus! Braucht es zum räuchern große Grundeln oder sind die "Standard"?


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gut, die web-site ist jetzt auch nur bedingt nach meinem Geschmack.
Aber Fakt ist für mich dann doch, dass ich mir auch kein Dopamin reinzieh (Überschuss-> Psychose..) oder Serotonin (Mangel-> Depression) auf´s Futter streu - und damit wären im wesentlichen die für die Psychiatrie relevanten  Neurotransmitter beisammen...
Wer will sowas auf dem Essen haben?


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich würd im Labor die Acrylamidflasche auch nicht ansetzen - Grillen, Fittieren und Braten tu ich aber schon ganz gern


----------



## mathei (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wat für ne Diku. Und gerade dem 42er sowas zu sagen. Dem, der die meisten nakkig gebratenen Fische hier postet


----------



## captn-ahab (21. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> Wat für ne Diku. Und gerade dem 42er sowas zu sagen. Dem, der die meisten nakkig gebratenen Fische hier postet


 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl der Einzige der nicht gleich das nächste Dorf abbrennen muss wegen der "Kritik" ist der 4er selbst 

Mein Gott...Jungs im Ernst, was habt ihr für ne Diskussionskultur?

wenn ich Euch so höre kann ich mir gar nicht erklären, dass von unserem Land aus 2 Kriege gestartet wurden


----------



## 42er barsch (21. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin moin

@michael o5er

zum räuchern gehen eig alle so ab 10 cm. bei den kleineren ist halt so wenig drann das es schon ein ganz schönes gefizzel wird um grätenfrei zu geniesen.
aus den kleinen mach ich dann lieber nen leckeren brotaufstrich.
ist hier im forum auch irgendwo zu finden.
die grundeln auf dem "fischplattenbild" sind min 15cm groß und größer, da mach ich mir gerne die arbeit, da ist schon bischen mehr drann und die sind einfach lecker.

@all

das mit dem glutamat geht recht spurlos an mir vorbei.

ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das ein gratin oder eine sahnesosse, frisch hergestellt, um ein vielfaches besser schmeckt und evtl. auch gesünder ist als die pampe aus der packung aber,wie schon geschrieben, so ein bis zweimal im jahr muss das sein.

ich bin ehrlich, mir schmeckt das dann auch.



ironie an :
ich rauche, ich trinke mein feierabendbier, gehe ohne atemschutz in der stadt spazieren, arbeite auf dem bau. alles nicht gerade gesund.
da kommts auf das bisschen glutamat auch nicht mehr an.
ironie aus:


gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @michael o5er
> 
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (21. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @michael o5er
> 
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (30. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute mal wieder etwas Dorsch in Alufolie mit reichlich Butter und Deko. Datz Kartoffeln


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

hatte eben gerade lecker mittach.

gab mal wieder barschfilets und der rest gemüse-reispfanne von gestern hat prima dazu gepasst.










@mathei

lecker siehts aus!! ;-)


----------



## mathei (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

schöne filets 42er. sieht ja auch gedünstet aus.


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei meinem kürzliche ausgesprochenen Tadel:

Hier würde ich mich gerne selbst einladen, sieht super aus!
Habe neulioch Lachs zwischen vorgekochtem Reis in alufolie gegart, auch sehr lecker.


----------



## paulmeyers (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich als Freund von viel Soja Sauce bekomms leider mittlerweile immer häufiger mit wenn Fertigmischungen verwendet werden, obs nun Maggi für Chilli oder Hähnchen ist. Das Essen fährt erstmal 5 Stunden Fahrstuhl und bringt den Ventildeckel zum klappern. Für mich und alle Anwesenden sehr unangenehm.
Das gute ist ich erkenn es auch ohne es geschmeckt zu haben


----------



## MarcoZG (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Gut, die web-site ist jetzt auch nur bedingt nach meinem Geschmack.
> Aber Fakt ist für mich dann doch, dass ich mir auch kein Dopamin reinzieh (Überschuss-> Psychose..) oder Serotonin (Mangel-> Depression) auf´s Futter streu - und damit wären im wesentlichen die für die Psychiatrie relevanten  Neurotransmitter beisammen...
> Wer will sowas auf dem Essen haben?




wen dem so wäre , dann gäbe es keine Drogen mehr  weil man ja nur mit diesem würzen muss^^

" Dopaminüberschuss " gibt es nur mit Rauschmittel


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Noch mal langsam für Verzögerte:
Botenstoffe (=Neurotransmitter) haben verschiedene Aufgaben. Glutamat ist z.B. für die Bewegungssteuerung mitzuständig- so wie auch das Dopamin (Muskelbeweglichkeit) 
Gleichzeitig beeinflußt grade dieses Glutamat aber auch das Appetit-Zentrum im Hirn (schon mal gelesen? einige hier sagen, dass sie dadurch immer noch mehr futtern können) Und wie Du vllt. weißt, kriegen viele auch vom kiffen  Heißhunger- das hat jetzt rel. sicher  wieder was mit dem Dopamin ("Glückshormon") zu tun..
UND-> (und deswegen kann ich die Kifferei nicht mehr gutheissen) : viele (die eine versteckte Psychose-Bereitschaft haben) bleiben nach THC-Konsum, der das Dopamin flutet, einfach drauf hängen, auf dem psychotischen Zustand- wer mit ihnen zu tun hat, weiß dass diese armen Hunde alles ausser glücklich sind...
Solange also nicht wirklich klar ist, welche Folgen z.B. Glutamat und andere unnötige Zugaben im Futter noch haben könnte und ich es vermeiden kann, werde ich den künstlichen Dreck auch nicht verwenden


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Im Grunde ist Glutamat ja nix künstliches


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dein körpereigenes nicht- das reguliert sich im gesunden Menschen auch selbst -> aber ob man's künstlich(e)  zuführen sollte?


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Naja, asiaten würzen fast nur damit, denen scheint es au nich unbedingt zu schaden


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Meines Wissens in Asien nicht -> und hier haben wir ja das Chinarestaurant-Syndrom....


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Meines Wissens in Asien nicht -> und hier haben wir ja das Chinarestaurant-Syndrom....



Überall wo mit Soja- oder Fischsoße gearbeitet wird, also Thailand, Vietnam, Japan, China usw nehmen die Menschen täglich Glutamat zu sich, ohne Gesundheitliche Probleme.
Und ob es dieses China-Lokal-Syndrom wirklich gibt ist ja immernoch nicht erwiesen...


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jetzt dreht das ganze sich aber so langsam im Kreis   ...


----------



## 42er barsch (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

da man ja hier ständig mit bildern von leckeren meeresfischen gequält wird konnte ich gestern nicht widerstehen und habe mir ein paar gefrorene makrelen gegönnt.

zwei davon  gleich in den kühlschrank zum auftauen, heute dann filets geschnitten und einfach gebraten.

dazu gabs den rest kräuterquark von gestern.

legger woars!!!!:vik:










#h#h#h



P.S.: @mathei

die barschfilets von neulich waren nicht gedünstet sondern nur ganz kurz von beiden seiten in der pfanne


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin

Bei mir gab's heute die Barsch-Beifänge der bisherigen Saison.

Als Beilage: Bohnen mit Kartoffeln und gelbe Rüben. 

War lecker [emoji39]

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/05/6634804999c6e196d9d89ba737773bd9.jpg


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@42er - Och, würde ich nicht stehenlassen 

@Tobi - damit wären wohl unsere heißgeliebten Grundeln gemeint - oder ? :m

R.S.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @Tobi - damit wären wohl unsere heißgeliebten Grundeln gemeint - oder ? :m



Nein sind schon Barsche, allerdings nicht sehr groß.

Größer sind sie bei uns leider noch nicht. Sind die Beifänge des Aalfischens, welche nicht mehr zurück gesetzt werden konnten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Nein sind schon Barsche, allerdings nicht sehr groß.
> 
> Größer sind sie bei uns leider noch nicht. Sind die Beifänge des Aalfischens, welche nicht mehr zurück gesetzt werden konnten.



Achso !

Aber schön, dass Du den Beifang - sei er noch so klein - sinnvoll verwertest !

kleine Barsche schmecken ja auch sehr gut #6

R.S.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> kleine Barsche schmecken ja auch sehr gut #6
> 
> R.S.



Genau so isses [emoji6]


----------



## 42er barsch (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@tobi

seeehr sinnvolle verwertung des beifangs#6#6


ich hatte heute auch mal wieder...

na was wohl,

barschfilets!!!


dazu gabs ein paprika-zwiebel-gemüse welches die frau eines sehr guten kumpels gemacht hat und mir ein glas zukommen lies.
danke nochmal dafür.

alleine das gemüse ist schon lecker, 

zusammen mit filets = ein traum!!

der teller ist zwar etwas überladen, war aber frühstück und mittag in einem LOL









gruß


----------



## mathei (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sieht gut aus 42er


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> der teller ist zwar etwas überladen,
> 
> gruß


Es gibt keine überladenen Teller, nur zu kleine...


----------



## ihle76 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ 42er barsch

Makrellenfilets gebraten und Kräuterquark hört sich/ sieht  auch lecker an/aus.
Gute Idee fürs nächste mal


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@thomas

das mit den kleinen tellern klingt gut LOL




heute gabs mal geräucherten rapfen zum frühstück.



ausgangsmaterial  







vorderes filetstück von einem ü-80er




und so siehts aus wenn es als "räucherfisch-salat" mein butterbrot schmückt












gruß


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wie lange haste gebraucht, um die feinen Gräten raus zu puhlen?
Oder lässt Du die drin?|kopfkrat


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi willi,

die gräten aus dem stück waren in ca 15sek. alle draussen.

 bei dem filet eines rapfens von ü-80cm gibts keine feinen gräten.

hier mal drei der "feinen" zwischenmuskelgräten und eine rippe.











... und nein, das ist nicht die hand meiner tochter. LOL





gruß


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ok, hätt ich echt nicht gedacht.
Und wie schmeckt das Fleisch vom Geschmack her?


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

keine ahnung wie ich den geschmack beschreiben soll, lecker halt!!

geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, ich für meinen teil ziehe jeden gräucherten weißfisch einer forelle oder makrele vor.

da ich nur mit salz würze und buche räuchere ist der geschmack eher "natürlich".

ich habe aber auch schon mit gewürzter lake recht gute ergebnisse erzielt.

geschmacksache eben, wie schon erwähnt.

gruß


----------



## mathei (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Räucherfisch - Salat ?????????????


----------



## 42er barsch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ mathei

yep, räucherfisch-salat.

einfach den räucherfisch zerpflücken, aus etwas öl( ich habe normales rapsöl mit einem schuß traubenkernöl verfeinert), senf und sahne-meerettich ein dressing herstellen und unterheben.
gehackte kräuter dazu evtl. nochmal mit salz und mühlenpfeffer abschmecken.

wenn zur hand noch ne gewürzgurke und ne kleine zwiebel ganz fein würfeln und untermengen.
musste ich heute leider drauf verzichten.

gruß


----------



## mathei (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

na das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an. wird auf jeden fall mal gemacht von mir, danke #h


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ mathei
> 
> yep, räucherfisch-salat.
> 
> ...


Dat hört sich aber lecker an.
Ist die Mischung aus Merettich und Senf nicht aber sauscharf?
Ich mag das ja, aber für mein Fru wäre das bestimmt zu heftig.


----------



## Mücke1978 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Super Sache  mehr für dich


----------



## Leng_Sucher (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gestern Abend gab es dänische Ostsee-Flundern! (gefangen in Onsevig im September 2014 vom Kutter)! Habe mir die Mühe gemacht und 5 Platte nach dem Auftauen in Filets gehauen mit dem Filiermesser. Hier das Ergebnis...
Als Beilage gab es feine Brechbohnen und Schwarzwurzeln in Butter geschwenkt! 
Danach die Filets mit grobem Meersalz und frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer bestreut und fein in Butter goldgelb gebacken! LECKER #h


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@mathei

gerne.

@willi

musst ja nicht von beidem die schärfste variante nehmen.
ich mag zwar auch scharf, kann aber nicht leiden wenn mir beim essen ständig deswegen die nase läuft.
ich hatte sahne-meerettich aus dem glas und nen mittelscharfen billig-senf.

@leng-sucher

schon wieder bilder von leckeren meeres-fischen!!!

... und ich komm nicht ran:c:c


----------



## Leng_Sucher (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ 42er... Stimmt, von Hessen ist es ne ganze Ecke bis oben zur Küste, aber ich wollte mal einen kleinen Konter liefern zu den deinigen -sonst seeehr feinen- Bild-Postings! :m


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Leng_Sucher schrieb:


> @ 42er... Stimmt, von Hessen ist es ne ganze Ecke bis oben zur Küste, aber ich wollte mal einen kleinen Konter liefern zu den deinigen -sonst seeehr feinen- Bild-Postings! :m





unbedingt weitermachen !!!  #6#6#6|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin.

da ich gestern seeeehr hungrig von einer tour mit der spinnrute nachhause kam und noch kartoffelsalat von vorgestern übrig war gabs mal barschfilets wie sie frischer nicht sein können.

sehen zwar ohne ruhefrist etwas zerzaust aus aber lecker waren sie dennoch.

nur mit salz und mühlenpfeffer gewürzt und einem hauch knoblauchbutter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin 42er |wavey:

Also was Du an Barsche rauszubbelst ist ja ganz beachtlich !

Sieht mal wieder gut aus und ist einfach ein gesundes Essen;

Prima #6

R.S.


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sau lecker!


----------



## Leng_Sucher (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mahlzeit 42er...
Also ehrlich, was Du so an Barschen rausballerst, ist echt rekordverdächtig! Respekt. Ich habe als Wegstrecke zum Bodden bei Stralsund ca. 250 km Anfahrt! Wenn Du so weiter-postest, dann fahre ich bald nach Hessen statt nach Stralsund... mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!! Sehr lecker anzusehen die Filets #6


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

danke der lorbeeren.

läuft im moment ganz gut mit den stachlern.
mann muss zwar jeden tag suchen aber ne gute handvoll ist eben immer drinn.

gruß


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Genau das habe ich auch gedacht:

Wo nimmt der die Barsche her?


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Petri und guten Appetit. Ich glaube, ich muss mal in Deiner Gegend an den Rhein  Spätestens seit Sommer hab ich auch gemerkt, wie lecker Barsch ist...


----------



## roiroi (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ich zieh beim 42er ein  ..... ich LIEBE barsch


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



roiroi schrieb:


> ich zieh beim 42er ein  ..... ich LIEBE barsch




LOL... ich auch !!


das gabs noch vor der weihnachtsfresserei.

filet von nem knapp 40er mit frischen champignons.


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dann darf ich auch mal wieder was vorzeigen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/28/d57090fc71c4bf4d4ade60ff44dc8ad4.jpg

Bafo der letzten Saison mit Rosmarin-Kartoffeln. 
Zander gab's auch noch.
War beides sehr lecker


----------



## mathei (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fangfrischer Dorsch wurde zu einem Gulasch mit Kapern veredelt


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

was gab es heute bei dorschwilli?

natürlich dorsch :m


----------



## mathei (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

auch nicht schlecht willi. wie hast die soße gemacht ?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

selbst gekauft

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.saucen-welt.de/images/product_images/popup_images/Maggi-fix-frisch-Lachs-Sahne-Gratin.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.saucen-welt.de/Maggi-fix-frisch-Lachs-Sahne-Gratin.html&h=800&w=800&tbnid=j-pglkpmDreqrM:&zoom=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&usg=__EhHt9MuYLZZPhxpixyRtIiXZynw=&docid=9wxbh0WO7SQFIM&sa=X&ei=p9qiVIWeE4KuOI-JgPAE&ved=0CD8Q9QEwBg&dur=17312


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> selbst gekauft
> 
> Nee, ne´ !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

oha, kommt ja wieder fahrt in den tröööt.

schöne bilder sehe ich da und schon wieder leckere dorsche !!  schmatz.

... aber auch die forelle hätte ich nicht stehen lassen. LOL


@ dorschwilli

du böser!!!  glutamat-fix !!!! wie kannst du nur !!!! GROßES LOL ROFL


ich hatte gestern "abschlußangeln", konnte noch zwei hecht überreden mit mit mir nachhause zu fahren.
warten portioniert und vakuum verpackt auf ihr kulinarisches ende LOL









während der "versorgung" habe ich mir folgenden leckereinteller gebrutzelt:











sind die vier hecht-bäckchen, die zwei lebern und alles an hechtfleisch was  nach dem filetieren noch von der gräte zu schaben war.

legger woars!!!

@all
wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch ins 2015 und ein kräftiges petri heil damit der tröööt nicht abreisst.  LOL


----------



## mathei (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hechtleber ? Habe ich noch nie gegessen. Warum eigentlich nicht.
Petri 42er


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@mathei

petri dank

wer innereien von rind und schwein oder geflügel nicht scheut, verpasst was wenn er die leber von größeren fischen entsorgt.

ist geschmacklich und von der konsistenz her ähnlich der von geflügel.

selbst die leber meiner wenigen dorsche aus den rügen-urlauben habe ich mir gebraten einverleibt. LOL


gruß


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



mathei schrieb:


> Hechtleber ? Habe ich noch nie gegessen. Warum eigentlich nicht.
> Petri 42er



Moin,

schau´ mal auf Seite 17 , Post 162 |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## mathei (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

interessant. werde ich mal machen. Dorschleber definitiv nein. so sehr ich sie auch mag.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So haben wir Silvester gefuttert:
-> Erbsen-Minzesuppe mit Krustentier-Fond, gestern mit Scallop (leider kein Pic gemacht, heute mit einem Stück Seelachs, war auch ganz ok) mit Frischkäse-/Crème fraiche-/ Schlagsahne-Klecks
->Grossforellen-Filets mit Spinat, mit Limetten-Abrieb und mit Tomate-/Harissa-Auflage im "selbst-erweiterten Bordelaise-Stil"
Mit eigener Kräuterbutter, Extra-Dill, Parmigiano, kretischem Olivenöl und mehr...

zum Dessert noch Apple-crumble und schließlich obligatorisch Käsebrett...


----------



## Trollwut (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Barsch im ofen. Nix besonderes, aber köstlich
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/07/229e43b2f77992374ff390c8b7b0113b.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/07/90c2f78102e1651248f74fa3e679c1af.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/07/54fc71b4f53b53051d41543e48de6d4f.jpg


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker !

Gegrillter Fisch - das hat was ; hattest Du ihn geschuppt?

Wenn nicht, reicht das Würzen der Bauchhöhle - Kräuter ( frisch ) rein tun auch ihre Wirkung !

Hatte vor Kurzem erst gegrillte Dorade und 40cm Portionssteinbutt gegrillt beim Italiener...geniaaal :l

R.S.


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Klasse Troll. habe gerade frisches Filet von heute gefuttert.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ne, in Alu gepackt und ab in den Ofen. War rund 45-50 Minuten bei xx? Grad drin. Nicht geschuppt, einfach Gewürze drauf gehaun. 
Trotz der sehr langen Garzeit doch sehr sehr saftig. Ihr seht ja, wie da die Suppe drin steht


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ne, in Alu gepackt und ab in den Ofen. War rund 45-50 Minuten bei xx? Grad drin. Nicht geschuppt, einfach Gewürze drauf gehaun.
> Trotz der sehr langen Garzeit doch sehr sehr saftig. Ihr seht ja, wie da die Suppe drin steht



Die "Suppe" sollte besser im Filet bleiben


----------



## Rhöde (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hauptsache lecker.

Es reißt nicht ab. Stark was ihr euch hier so einfallen laßt #6 .


----------



## Kotzi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Und die gabs dann als Sushi?


----------



## KleinerWaller (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gestern, an meinem Geburtstag, kam schließlich wieder die ganze Familie zu Besuch. Was macht man da nur zu essen?

Natürlich Fisch 
Dieser war mein erster Maßiger Hecht und somit mein erster Versuch der Zubereitung. Zum Glück waren alle begeistert 

Nicht über die "Augenbinde" wundern. Meine Schwester wollte das, damit sie seine Augen nicht sieht .

Grüße


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Witzig gemacht!
Und wie wird der dann gegessen? Kann man das Fleisch gut runterziehen?


----------



## KleinerWaller (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja das geht sehr gut! Durch den Speck bleibt das Fleisch besser saftig.


----------



## RayZero (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Ja das geht sehr gut! Durch den Speck bleibt das Fleisch besser saftig.



Ist dass das Rezeot nach Schuhbeck? Hab ich auch mal gemacht - fand das hier aber besser -> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html



Durch den süßen Senf + Curry Ketchup wird er echt geil würzig!


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

warum lässt man eigentlich den Kopf dran? Ok, an den Backen ist etwas Fleisch aber sonst macht das meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So hält man unliebsame Frauen fern, welche nix mit Gesicht oder Augen essen mögen ;-)))))


----------



## chester (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mit Kopf bindet der Fond hinterher aber besser. Falls was über bleibt kann man das Hechtfleisch abpulen und im Fond gelieren lassen. Dass dann kalt auf Baguette mit einer Estragon-Remoulade am nächsten Tag...


----------



## Freehunter (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ne ne das kommt nit gut !|evil:


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Forelle im Speckmantel mit Sahnesoße


----------



## Lil Torres (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ist dass das Rezeot nach Schuhbeck? Hab ich auch mal gemacht - fand das hier aber besser -> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html
> 
> 
> 
> Durch den süßen Senf + Curry Ketchup wird er echt geil würzig!



mein absoluter favorit!! das war bisher das beste, was ich so an hecht und auch generell an fisch gegessen habe. kann ich nur empfehlen... #6


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin,

da mich die raubfische bisher in diesem jahr mit nichtachtung strafen war ich am sonntag mal auf friedfisch-pirsch.

hat auch einigermaßen funktioniert.

gestern gabs dann folgenden leckerbissen:

















sind die filets von einem 45er brassen, über nacht im kühlschrank gelagert zum entspannen und gestern zum späten frühstück dann schmecken lassen.

geht ja eig um räuber hier im thread, für die hab ich in zwei wochen dann wieder zeit. LOL


gruß


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da Brassen auf Wurm beissen, passt es.  sieht supi aus


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bin zwar so gar nicht der Weißfischfan, aber das sieht echt gut aus! #h


----------



## daci7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Brassen sind geräuchert auch der Hammer - und ab einer gewissen Größe auch für "Fisch-ess-anfänger" geeignet


----------



## 42er barsch (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi männers,

ist ja gar nix mehr los hier, muß ich mal ändern.

heute gabs mal wieder mein lieblings-fischgericht.

gebratenes filet auf gemüsebett, waren teile von einem 78er hecht.









letzte woche gabs was einfaches, barschfilets mit kartoffelsalat.











... und dazu habe ich mir den schmecken lassen ;-)










gruß


----------



## Kotzi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

15 Jahre alter Weißwein?...

e/ 
@rutenkiller

Ups.. stimmt


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wohl eher 25


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke 42er. Wie immer ein Gedicht


----------



## 42er barsch (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@mathei

danke

@ an die anderen

20 jahre alter weiswein, warum nicht?


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich war immer der Meinung, dass man Weißwein nicht so lange lagern kann.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, denn ich hab neulich beim misten im Keller noch ältern gefunden.


----------



## Kotzi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ab 5 Jahren nehmen die meisten Weißweine stark an Qualität ab. Die meisten werden bei 10 oder 15 + Jahren einfach nur zu Essig. Wenns nicht so war und er noch geschmeckt hat, außergewöhnlich. Bin aber kein Weintrinker, ist alles nur angelesenes Wissen.


----------



## 42er barsch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

zwar spat die antwort aber besser als nie. LOL

der weiswein war durchaus noch trinkbar, weder verkorkt noch essig.

habe noch einige solcher flaschen rumstehen und auch schon einige geleert ohne das irgendwelche qualitätsverluste spürbar waren.

gruß


----------



## Laserbeak (5. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nun muss ich mich doch mal kurz zu Wort melden.
Ich mache seit vielen Jahren Wein selber.
Frucht- und Traubenwein. Man kann hier einfach nicht verallgemeinern.
Je höher der Alkoholgehalt, je länger haltbar ist so ein Weinjahrgang.
Aaaaaaber.....
Es gibt da auch Ausnahmen, und die hängen ganz stark von der Lagerung ab. Dunkel und kühl, so mögen es die Weine. Und am besten in braunen oder grünen Flaschen.

Und wenn ein Wein "kippt" und zu Essig wird, dann kann man noch etwas sehr sehr köstliches daraus zaubern. Auf keinen Fall wegschütten, sondern einen Essig daraus zaubern.
Das lohnt sich in jedem Fall.
Es sei denn, es ist Schimmel im Spiel, dann ist alles zu spät.
Aber das ist eher selten.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Am Wochenende gab es--in Onsevig / Dänemark-- vom Kutter verhafteten Hornhecht... herrlich diese smaragt-grünen Gräten! Dazu gab es gebutterte Möhren und zugekaufte Kalamaris-Ringe und Seeteufel-Bäckchen... Fotos anbei! Leeeeckerrr wars! :m


----------



## Carassius venator (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Jo, sieht gut aus,

was Du da zubereitet hast. Macht schon Spaß, Hornhechte auf Blinker zu angeln,
 besonders in Norge sind sie schön groß.

Ich hab sie nur geräuchert, aber mich stören auch nach dem  Räuchern die Y-Gräten so sehr - man muss doch ganz schön/viel pulen.#d


.


----------



## Leng_Sucher (17. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Also beim pulen gebe ich dir schon Recht, das ist ein wenig nervig, aber ich finde dafür entschädigt der unglaublich tolle Eigengeschmack des Horni-Fleisches... Geräuchert hab ich noch nie probiert, wird aber nachgeholt!! #6


----------



## Kauli11 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Leng_Sucher schrieb:


> Also beim pulen gebe ich dir schon Recht, das ist ein wenig nervig, aber ich finde dafür entschädigt der unglaublich tolle Eigengeschmack des Horni-Fleisches... Geräuchert hab ich noch nie probiert, wird aber nachgeholt!! #6



Horni`s schmecken geräuchert auch sehr gut.#h


----------



## Martyin84 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

N´´Abend,,kann ich nur bestätigen,geräuchert und gebratene Hornis sind lecker!!
unterhalb der Seitenlinie wirds bisschen grüngrätig:m
Aber sind geräuchert in ner halben Stunde durch und mann kann sich hundert stück einfrieren,,wenn sie mal gut beißen#6
Heute gibts gebratenes Dorschfilet,,mag ich am liebsten mit Zitrone,Salz und Pfeffer.
Guten Hunger|wavey:


----------



## Justsu (18. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Noch zu den Hornhechten: Wenn ich mal zur Hornizeit an die Ostsee komme und dann noch welche erwischen kann, werden die Fische nach dem Ausnehmen kurz vor dem Ende der Bauchhöhle geteilt und die Bauchstücke getrennt von den Schwanzstücken eingefroren.

Aus den Bauchstücken mache ich dann bei Gelegenheit Hornhecht in Gelee, das ist zwar auch eine ganz schöne Puhlerei, aber entscheidender Weise VOR den Einlegen und Essen! 

Die Schwanzstücke sind ziemlich grätenfrei und wandern in den Räucherofen.

Für mich die perfekte Horniverwertung!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Tobi92 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gab lecker Zander mit Kräuterkruste und Bratkartoffeln in Wein-Sahne-Soße

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/18/07da5c89beaf488102397c046b992c6a.jpg


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Tag,

ich habe mal zu Testzwecken eine Zucchini - Lachs - Lasagne
nach einem Rezept aus einer Zeitschrift nachgekocht.
Es schmeckt aber so einfach und schnell gemacht wie angegeben ist es nicht.
Alleine Lasagnenudelplatten zu kochen ohne das diese aneinander pappen ist schon ne Kunst.
Im Rezept steht, dass man die Lasagneplatten nach Packungsanweisung kochen soll.
Auf meiner Pkg. stand nichts dergleichen.
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man Lasagnenudeln roh in die Auflaufform legt und die dann im Ofen garen.
Also mit allen anderen Nudelsorten wäre es ok.


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fürs Zweite mal doch recht ok, wie ich finde. Geschmacklich gut, Farbe naja.
auf jeden Fall räucher ich nicht mehr in dieser Scheiß Ausziehtonne. Da klappt gar nichts!
Wenn der Schrank beim Kollegen aufgestellt ist, sollte das besser werden.


----------



## labralehn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> ich habe mal zu Testzwecken eine Zucchini - Lachs - Lasagne
> nach einem Rezept aus einer Zeitschrift nachgekocht.
> ...



Es gibt Lasagneplatten die nicht vorgekocht werden müssen, diese einfach so, wie sie in der Packung sind entnehmen und in der Auflaufform verarbeiten/schichten. Zwischen den Platten nach Rezept die Füllung geben. Das Ganze dann in den Ofen und dort fertiggaren.
Keine Angst die Lasagneplatten werden dann durch das Garen der Lasagne im Ofen gar.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Um meine erste Meerforelle zu würdigen hab ich mal das Kochbuch für Angler von Florian Läufer bemüht. Meerforelle mit Rahmsauerkraut und Senfsoße. Nicht 100% eng am Rezept geblieben, aber lecker!


----------



## anglerdream (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sauber filetiert.


----------



## Kotzi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Auf dem Foto sieht es etwas übergart aus, versuch mal die
Forelle etwas kürzer zu braten, das wird dem Fisch viel eher gerecht.

Das Rahmsauerkraut ist aber der Hammer, hab ich auch schon gemacht 
und kanns wirklich weiter empfehlen.

Die Senfsoße fand ich bei dem Rezept zu der Forelle zu aufdringlich,
da find ich würde etwas subtileres besser passen.


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hallo leute, 

schöne leckereien zeigt ihr da, besonders die meerforelle hats mir angetan.

nach laaaaanger zeit hatte ich heute auch mal endlich wieder die möglichkeit eine fischmahlzeit ( ein paar fischmahlzeiten ;-)) zu zaubern.


zuerst gestern mal die filets von einem großen döbel und einem großen rapfen in salzlake eingelegt.

















dann heute morgen den tischräucherofen angeschmissen.
das war das resultat.









da die filets recht dick waren hat die zeit im TRO nicht ausgereicht die filets durchzugaren, weshalb diese nochmal 10min bei 200° in die röhre wanderten.

sahen danach dann so aus und wurden zum teil zu einem räucherfischsalat weiterverarbeitet


















auf bestellung meiner mädels gabs dann heute noch zum abendessen eine ladung barschfilets.

für die mädels einfach leicht paniert und gebraten für mich nur mehliert und mit nem hauch knoblauchbutter verfeinert.


















dazu gabs nen schönen weiswein.

die rapfenfilets sind im ganzen in den kühlschrank gewandert und dürfen morgen als bauarbeiterfrühstück herhalten.   LOL

gruß


----------



## Jonny1985 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hammer. Sieht spitze aus. Vorallem der räucherfisch


----------



## Zoutev (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Netter Thread hier, hab ich mal gleich abboniert 
Heute hab ich zum ersten Mal Forelle Blau gekocht, das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen und sie war unglaublich lecker und zart, so gut hat mir eine Forelle noch nie geschmeckt! Werde ich nun öfter machen.


----------



## 42er barsch (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

endlich auch für mich mal wieder ein verlängertes wochenende.

die zeit natürlich genutzt um mal wieder ans wasser zu kommen und heute auch mal wieder mein lieblingsgericht zuzubereiten.

hechtfilet auf gemüsebett

legger woars !!!


----------



## Rhöde (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Irgendwie sah mein Zanderfilet schon in der Pfanne so lecker knusprig aus, das mußte einfach hier rein.
Geschmeckt hat es natürlich "oberlecker" :q .


----------



## ronram (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal meinen neuen Fleischwolf benutzt.

Leckere Hechtfrikadellen:


----------



## Poolplayer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mir läuft wirklich das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Ich geh meine Angelsachen packen und hol mir auch welche aus dem Wasser:q


----------



## chester (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Landbier, Hechtfrikadellen und dann Dosen-Mayo  

Trau dich mal an selbst gemachte, oder noch besser an eine Remoulade. Du wirst begeistert sein. Das bringt so einen Fischburger noch mal ein ganzes Stück nach vorne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



chester schrieb:


> Landbier, Hechtfrikadellen und dann Dosen-Mayo
> 
> Trau dich mal an selbst gemachte, oder noch besser an eine Remoulade. Du wirst begeistert sein. Das bringt so einen Fischburger noch mal ein ganzes Stück nach vorne.



Stimmt, die Majo sieht aus wie Moltofill aus der Tube,
passt einfach nicht zu den übrigen Köstlichkeiten


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Haut rein #6 Machts besser #d zeigt wie es geht #6


----------



## ronram (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



chester schrieb:


> Landbier, Hechtfrikadellen und dann Dosen-Mayo
> 
> Trau dich mal an selbst gemachte, oder noch besser an eine Remoulade. Du wirst begeistert sein. Das bringt so einen Fischburger noch mal ein ganzes Stück nach vorne.




Ne lass mal. Mir schmeckt sie :m.
(Als Student sind meine Anforderungen ans Essen sowieso nicht ganz so hoch. [warm, lecker, sättigend sind die drei wichtigsten Kriterien.] Da zählen die Hechtfrikadellen mit Fertigmayo definitiv zu den extravaganteren Speisen [emoji14])


----------



## chester (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Siehste: Und der Faktor lecker geht da definitiv durch die Decke. Und teuer isse auch nich. Ei, Öl, Salz, Zitrone, Zucker, Senf. + Gürkchen, Kräuter und so nen Gezumpel. 
Arbeitszeit: 1 Minute - quasi während die Frikadellen braten.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



chester schrieb:


> Siehste: Und der Faktor lecker geht da definitiv durch die Decke. Und teuer isse auch nich. Ei, Öl, Salz, Zitrone, Zucker, Senf. + Gürkchen, Kräuter und so nen Gezumpel.
> Arbeitszeit: 1 Minute - quasi während die Frikadellen braten.


#6 So sieht´s aus - und dann hast Du sogar ne Steigerung Deines Genußes (Du schriebst ja : lecker): heißt Remoulade!


----------



## Kotzi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Selbstgemachte Remoulade ist um ein vielfaches leckerer als
gekaufte. Jedoch empfinde ich selbstgemachte Mayo nicht zwingend leckerer als gekaufte, auch wenn die mit dem Stabmixer in ein paar Sekunden herzustellen ist, bleibt das für mich ne Lösung wenn ich
keine gekaufte zu Hause habe.


----------



## ronram (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wenn ihr wissen würdet, was ich alles auf die anderen Frikadellen geschmiert habe... ohoh :-D:-D


----------



## Kotzi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mango-Chilli-Sauce ist der Hammer zu Fischfrikadellen!

(klammheimlich editiert...)


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ronram schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wissen würdet, was ich alles auf die anderen Frikadellen geschmiert habe... ohoh :-D:-D



 Doch nicht etwa Modellgips aus der Tube ?
 Mal ehrlich, Du zauberst ein richtig köstliches Essen und versaust es anschließend mit so ner Pampe|kopfkrat#c?


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



ronram schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wissen würdet, was ich alles auf die anderen Frikadellen geschmiert habe... ohoh :-D:-D



|uhoh: :q Bitte sag´s uns nicht! Sonst kommt noch der Einwand von mir, dass man auch Ketchup selber viel besser machen kann! 

*Kotzi:"*Mongo-Chilli-Sauce ist der Hammer zu Fischfrikadellen!"|kopfkrat :q:q:q
  ->Du meintest Mango?


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |uhoh: :q Bitte sag´s uns nicht! Sonst kommt noch der Einwand von mir, dass man auch Ketchup selber viel besser machen kann!


 

 Und danach verlinkst Du dann das Thermomix-Rezept für Ketchup ;+


 :m|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

[youtube1]B8T7byuwiR8[/youtube1]


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und danach verlinkst Du dann das Thermomix-Rezept für Ketchup ;+
> :m|muahah:|muahah:



|kopfkrat Das ist jetzt aber blöd, Hein, dass ich den TM zum speien find- lies mal meine gepflegte Ironie genauer nach!|supergri

Ich lass nicht kochen- ich kann kochen!:vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Thomas,
:mDeine Sauce No.3 und mein  Ketchup sind schon sehr nahe Verwandte! Ergänzend zu Deinem tomatigen Dip nehm ich noch etwas Lorbeer bis zum pürieren mit rein, ausserdem mag ich als i-Tüpfele als Gewürz eine ordentliche Prise Ras-el-hanout oder ein gutes indisches Masala (musse probiere!). Vor allem zu scharf angebratenen Karpfen-Streifen ein absoluter Hochgenuß!#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Das ist jetzt aber blöd, Hein, dass ich den TM zum speien find- lies mal meine gepflegte Ironie genauer nach!|supergri
> 
> Ich lass nicht kochen- ich kann kochen!:vik:


 
 Weiß ich; bzw. habe ich dem TM-5 Untertrööt schon entnehmen können.
 Bei uns steht zwar einer, aber meine Meinung hierzu hatte ich ja im gleichen Trööt als ungepflegte Ironie auch schon kundgetan.
 Deswegen konnte ich mir die Verwandlung Deiner Steilvorlage nicht verkneifen :q
 Fühl Dich bitte nicht auf die Kochschürze getreten; dachte die 'Smileys' am Ende hätten es relativiert / verständlich gemacht.
 Nix für ungut :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Passt schon! 
Hatte die Smileys übersehen!


----------



## Rhöde (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke Thomas für die Dips äääh Tips  :q #6 .


----------



## warenandi (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So, hab mich mal an Hering in Aspik versucht.
Und, es war nicht das letztemal.
Lecker wars... #6


----------



## Rhöde (28. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



warenandi schrieb:


> So, hab mich mal an Hering in Aspik versucht.
> Und, es war nicht das letztemal.
> Lecker wars... #6



Man sieht das lecker aus. Kannst mir gern mal hier oder per PN das Rezept zukommen lassen.
Da komm ich mit meinem einfachen, aber leckeren, kross gebratenen Zanderfilet, nebst buntem Salat, nicht mit  .


----------



## RayZero (13. September 2015)

Gestern:






Heute:


----------



## RoterKormoran (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Rapfen ist ein feiner Speisefisch.

Die Abneignung vieler Angler gegen die leckere Verwertung von Rapfen kann ich ganz und gar nicht teilen. 

Vorgestern habe ich am Rhein meine ersten Rapfen gefangen. Abends habe ich den dann noch geputzt, in Portionen geschnitten - das waren immer hin 1,7 kg nach dem Schlachten - und mit Meersalz, Pfeffer und reichlich Sonnenbluemenöl eingelegt.

Gestern, und weil's gut war, heute auch wurden dann die Stücke gemehlt und in Distelöl mit Butter gebraten. Wir waren, da wir viele schlechte Meinungen zum Rapfen kannten, sehr skeptisch, ob das uns schmecken würde.

Geschmack und Konsistenz sind gebackenem Karpfen sehr ähnlich, und der ist in weiten Teilen Europas und auch von mir und meiner Frau ein sehr geschätzter Speisefisch. Im Winter gibt man sogar Geld dafür aus, oder fährt ins Frankenland (oder sonst wohin) um gut zubereiten Karpfen zu essen. Die Grätigkeit ist mit der von Karpfen oder Hecht zu vergleichen und bei Weitem erträglicher als bei kleinen Rotaugen oder Barschen.

Kurz und knapp: wir sind begeistert vom Rapfen.

Da dieser wider Erwarten auf GuFi am Grund zuschlug, er aber eher auf hoch geführte Spinner gefangen wird, werde ich von nun auch glitzerende schwere Spinner mit an die Buhnen nehmen.

Dass der Rapfen eine besonderen Drill hergeben würde, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ein Hecht dieser Größe aus einem Fluss mit Strömung ist schwieriger anzulanden und spitz und stachelig oberdrein.


----------



## warenandi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Man sieht das lecker aus. Kannst mir gern mal hier oder per PN das Rezept zukommen lassen.
> Da komm ich mit meinem einfachen, aber leckeren, kross gebratenen Zanderfilet, nebst buntem Salat, nicht mit  .



Moin...
Na, daraus mach ich mal kein Geheimnis.
Also, das ganze habe ich mit 6 Heringen gemacht.
Einen knappen halben Liter Wasser, eine Zwiebel, Dill, Knobi(für mich persönlich gaaaaannz wichtig...), Pfefferkörner ein paar, Paprika, 2 Möhren, Salz, 1-2 Lorbeerblätter, 125 ml Essig und eine Packung Gelatine Pulver.
Die Heringe im Topf kurz vor kochen und dann Zwiebel, Dill, Knobi,etc. dazu geben. Wenn die Heringe durch sind, Topf vom Herd und anfangen das Fleisch von den Gräten zu pulen.
Die Gelatine mit dem Wasser anrühren und 10 Min. zum Quellen stehen lassen. Dann die Brühe bei starker Hitze wieder zum Kochen bringen, die gequollene Gelatine dazugeben und rühren, bis sie gelöst ist.
Fische und Dill und das ganze andere Zeugs in ein gut verschließbares Gefäß geben und die Gelatine darübergeben. Verschließen und kalt stellen. 2-3 warten und guten Appetit.


----------



## Rhöde (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehr nett, danke !!! #6


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi männers.

was ich im letzten jahr an zeit im überfluß hatte, habe ich in diesem jahr weniger.

war bis dato vier mal am wasser aber immer erfolgreich :m

habe in den vergangenen tagen dann mal angefangen die fänge zu verwerten.

einmal zanderfilet mit kartoffel-wedges und ein bisschen räucherfisch. die forellen sind keine wildfänge sondern zugekauft um den tischräucherofen auszulasten.
















jetzt wo die tage dann kürzer werden habe ich hoffentlich mehr gelegenheit mal ans wasser zu kommen.

gruß


----------



## warenandi (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Und ich hab mich schon gewundert wo die Fang- und Essensberichte bleiben.
Sieht verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## warenandi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich habe mich mal an das Beizen und Kalträuchern rangewagt. Aber nicht wie üblich mit Lachs. 
Da ich das beides das erste mal überhaupt gemacht habe, habe ich mich an Hecht rangetraut. 
24h gebeizt und danach noch für knappe 24h bei etwa 25°C in Rauch gehängt.
Und ich muss sagen, dafür das es das erstemal war, gut gelungen. Ein wenig Salzig, aber das nächste mal wird besser. Und der Hecht schmeckt richtig lecker! Mal schauen was ich noch so alles in meiner Gefriertruhe finde.:q


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gab Barsch für die Mitbewohner.
Einmal als Filet in Bierteig in der Pfanne in butter rausgebacken und einmal im eigenen Saft im Ofen gegaart.
Es kam sehr gut an!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich mal einen Zander, den ich mitnehmen musste. 






Da ich kein sehr leidenschaftlicher Koch bin, lag er bis heute immernoch in der Gefriertruhe. 

Heute hab ich mich nun endlich mal aufgerafft und ihn zubereitet. 
Ganz klassisch, einmal nur mehliert und langsam gebraten (mag ich am liebsten!) und einmal paniert. Dazu gabs Kartoffelsalat (von eigenen Kartoffeln!) und Erbsen/Möhren Gemüse. 

Hat wirklich gut geschmeckt, hätt ich mir gar nicht zugetraut :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schick!


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da ich kein sehr leidenschaftlicher Koch bin, lag er bis heute immernoch in der Gefriertruhe.



Dafür schauts aber recht g'schmackig aus! #6


----------



## Rhöde (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker sehen die letzten Stacherittergerichte aus #6......

Da zeige ich doch glatt mal kurz den Werdegang meiner lecker Barschfrikadellen auf :m ...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich bin sicher, dass die klasse waren!
Aber:
Für Frikadellen wär mir Barsch zu schade..


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja... #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Seh ich auch so: Barsch ist def. einer der besten hiesigen Süßwasser-Speisefische, eigentlich schmeckt er mir sogar besser als Zander!
Für Fischküchle sind wie schon oft gepostet grätige Weißfische geradezu ideal. Trotzdem -> waren bestimmt lecker mit dem frischen Salätchen!#6


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wegen einer zu guten Zutat ist sicher noch kein Gericht verdorben. Barsch-Frikos darf man halt nicht so rustikal würzen, wie welche von Weißfischen. Dann bleibt auch der feine Eigengeschmack erhalten. Grad da, wo es viele kleinere Bärschlein gibt, ist das eine perfekte Verwertung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Am Bodensee filetieren die Fischer selbst 10 cm Barsche zu Kretzerfilet (kost da ja auch richtig Geld, und wegen immer weniger Nährstoffen wachsen die Barsche nicht so schnell/groß da)...

*Davon ab:
Jeder wie er will und mag.*

Und selbstverständlich gibt das tolle Buletten..

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, *mir* wäre dafür der Barsch zu schade, nicht dass Barsch dafür grundsätzlich zu schade wäre..


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder wie er will und mag.


Damit wir uns richtig verstehen -> seh ich genauso! 
Dennoch wie Du auch schriebst: KRETZER oder EGLI (CH) ist ganz einfach Feinkost!

Und ich schrieb ja auch : lecker!


----------



## Rhöde (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Andal schrieb:


> Barsch-Frikos darf man halt nicht so rustikal würzen, wie welche von Weißfischen. Dann bleibt auch der feine Eigengeschmack erhalten.



....und genau das war mir bei der Zubereitung wichtig. :m


----------



## 42er barsch (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,
die sehen echt lecker aus, die barsch-frikadellen.

mal ne andere variante für barsch anstatt immer nur filets gebraten.( für den fall das es irgendwo barsche im überfluss gibt ;-) )

wen ich es auf den bildern richtig erkenne sind die barsche auch nicht durch den wolf gegangen sondern zu einem tatar geschnitten.

wie schon von einem vorposter 
ähnlich angesprochen, sicher eine leckere möglichkeit einen verbutteten barschbestand zu " bekämpfen"  


gruß


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zanderfilet im Bierteig rausgebacken, dazu Baguette, Salat und Kartoffeln mit selbstgemachter Kräuterbutter. War lecker!







Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Moin Moin#h
toll gemacht!  #6

auch eure adventskranzkerzen.






nobbi


----------



## Trollwut (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin#h
> toll gemacht!  #6
> 
> auch eure adventskranzkerzen.
> ...



Danke dir. Aber was du siehst ist kein Adventskranz, sondern Beilage :m


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

wenn man das letzte bild anschaut könnte man meinen euch schmeckts ;-)

... und auf dem zweiten bild erkenne ich, das nicht nur ich gerne zanderbäckchen mag


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so leuts, damit der trööt hier nicht ganz einschläft.

letzte woche mal wieder einen halben hecht vernascht, filets einfach gebraten mit frittierten kartoffelspalten.

herrlich einfach, einfach lecker !!


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da noch selbst gemachte Remoulade zu und dann: SUPER LECKER!!! #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wie immer gut ! #6

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi männers,

heute mal den tischräucherofen angeschmissen, mit folgendem ergebniss :








jetzt wird der ein oder andere sich fragen was das ist 

das obere auf dem teller sind teile von einem welsfilet.
aber was ist die wurst darunter?

dazu folgendes.

ich war letzte woche mal kurz auf barschsuche, ich nehms vorweg, nicht sehr erfolgreich aber ein 79er hecht hat sich den 7,5cm kopyto voll reingepfiffen.
beim versuch das kleine teil aus den kiemen zu operieren fing der fisch dermaßen an zu bluten das ich mich dazu entschieden habe ihn abzuschlagen.
zuhause, beim versorgen, musste ich dann feststellen das es sich um eine hechtdame mit ordentlichem rogenansatz handelte.

tat mir eigentlich leid, war aber nicht mehr zu ändern.
wgschmeissen wollte ich die rogenstränge dann aber auch nicht und habe sie vorsichtig gesäubert und dann eingefroren.

gestern abend dann mit den welsfilets, ein paar forellen und zwei rapfenfilets in lake eingelegt und heute in den TRO verfrachtet.

ergebniss ist sehr überraschend.
wer den kaviarersatz aus seehasenrogen mag wird sich danach die finger lecken.
schmeckt eins zu eins genauso mit feiner rauchnote.
sehr lecker.

was jetzt nicht heissen soll das ich jeden fetten hecht mit nach hause bitte aber ne option entgegen entsorgen ist es schon.









lecker#6


----------



## PhantomBiss (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Genial!


----------



## Balkongärtner (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht super aus!
Ich sehe es genauso. Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, muß man das Beste draus machen.


----------



## Zoutev (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

schönes Ergebnis!
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man Heringsrogen zubereiten kann? Habe davon noch ne Menge


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Top mit dem Rogen #6

Gebratene Barsch-Milch schmeckt übrigens auch ausgezeichnet !

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Rhöde (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Top mit dem Rogen #6
> 
> Gebratene Barsch-Milch schmeckt übrigens auch ausgezeichnet !
> 
> Gruß, R.S.



Was wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Mit Sicherheit lecker was ihr hier so zaubert #6#6#6 .


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute mal wieder ganz schlicht: 
Forelle Müllerin mit Butter-Rosmarin-Kartoffeln und gemischtem Salat -> einfach kann soooo lecker sein! #6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder ganz schlicht:
> Forelle Müllerin mit Butter-Rosmarin-Kartoffeln und gemischtem Salat -> einfach kann soooo lecker sein!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Da hast Du völlig Recht, wichtig ist, dass die Qualität der Zutaten stimmt und dass alles mit Hingabe zubereitet wird.


----------



## Inni (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Am Sa gab es:

Zander im Butter-Dill-CaffedeParis-Mantel auf einem Blattspinat-Kichererbsen-Tomaten-Bett und Bandnudeln dazu.
Lagen alle flach, alles aufgegessen. 4 Erwachsene, das Mittelteil vom Zander wog 1.7kg :vik:


----------



## Mista Fantasista (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schöner thread, den hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt. Hab' mir schon die ein oder andere Anregung geholt. Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Ich esse gerne Fisch, wenn auch bestimmt nicht jeden gefangenen. Das wäre zuviel des Guten! 

Da der Hecht ein zunehmend verachteter Fisch ist, zumindest erlebe ich das immer wieder.... "Bah, Hecht....eklig" oder "Das Fleisch is ja gut, aber die vielen Gräten..." habe ich mir überlegt, euch eine meiner Hechtsuppenrezepte aufzuschreiben. Probiert es aus. Hecht war und ist ein delikater Speisefisch, dem sogar Paul Bocuse oder Auguste Escoffier mehrere Seiten in ihren Kochbüchern widmente.


Hechtsuppe mit Pelemeni

für den Fond...
Kopf, Gerippe und Flossen eines Küchenhechtes
Suppengrün (Pastinake, Petersielienwurzel, Sellerie, Karotte, Lauch, Zwiebel, Knoblauch)
Gewürze (Zitronengras, Chilischote, Fenchel, Lorbeer, Sternanis, bunter Pfeffer)
trockener Weißwein
Wasser zum Aufgießen

für die Pelemeni...
150gr Hartweizengrieß
150gr Weizenmehl
1 Ei
Kräuter/ roter Pfeffer

für die Füllung/ Farce...
Bauchlappen der Hechtfilets
2 gehäufte Esslöffel Gries
Pfeffer, Salz
1 Ei

Suppeneinlage...
Pastinake
Petersielienwurzel
Sellerie
Karotte
Lauch
rote Zwiebel
Süßkartoffel


Das Gemüse für den Fond kleinschneiden und  andünsten. Gewürze hinzugeben, den Hechtkopf und die restlichen Fischabfälle hinzugeben und mit dem Weißwein ablöschen. Wasser hinzugeben, bis der Hecht vollständig bedeckt ist. 20 Minuten köcheln lassen. Die restlichen Filets dazulegen und garen. Dann vom Feuer nehmen und weitere 10 Minuten ziehen lassen. Den Fond abseien und Kopf, Gerippe, Flossen und Filet zum Abkühlen beiseitestellen.

















In der Zwischenzeit den Teig ähnlich einem Nudelteig mit den angegebenen Zutaten herstellen. Dazu Mehl und Grieß sowie die Kräuter und das Ei vermischen. Nach und nach esslöffelweise Wasser mit dem Handmixer einarbeiten bis sich Brösel gebildet haben und kein Mehl mehr zu sehen ist. Nun die Brösel zu einem Teig kneten. Diesen ruhen lassen.






Für die Füllung die Bauchlappen kleinschneiden und mit dem Stabmixer, Küchenmaschiene oder Fleischwolf zu einer feinen Hechtfarce verarbeiten. Mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen.






Nun den Teig mit einer Nudelmaschine dünn ausrollen und runde Kreise ausstechen. In die Mitte mit Teelöffeln kleine Häufchen der Farce setzen. Zweiten Teigkreis auflegen, ringsrum andrücken und mit einer Gabel außenrum plattdrücken (siehe Fotos)

















Vom Hechtkopf, dem Filet und dem restlichen Gerippe alles Fleisch auslösen und die Gräten aussortieren (Das ist gar nicht so schlimm, wie es sich anhört...).

Den Fond erhitzen und das Gemüse für die Einlage kleinschneiden und in der Suppe garen. In den letzten 7 Minuten die Pelemeni in die kochende Suppe geben und gar ziehen lassen. In den letzten drei Minuten das grätenfreie Hechtfleisch hinzugeben.






Wohl bekommts....


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

#6#6
Die beiden letzten Beiträge sehen so lecker aus -> die würden auch bestens in den Kulinarik-thread passen!:vik:


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #6#6
> Die beiden letzten Beiträge sehen so lecker aus -> die würden auch bestens in den Kulinarik-thread passen!:vik:


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen - sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ganz großes Kino #6


----------



## Justsu (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Suuuuper! #6

Und der Zander ist ja auch noch anglerisch von der Größe her ein echtes Highlight! :m

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das sieht wieder super lecker aus, was ihr dort gezaubert habt! |wavey:

Ich habe heute eine Premiere gewagt und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben Karpfen gegessen. Schreckensmeldungen über Modergeschmack etc. haben mich bisher immer abgeschreckt. Heute auf dem Wochenmarkt sah ich das Angebot eines Fischhändlers (Karpfenfilet aus Aquakultur) und ich habe mich getraut.

Leider ohne Foto: Das Filet habe ich nur gesalzen, gepfeffert und mehliert (so mag ich Fisch am Liebsten) und dazu eine bunte Gemüsepfanne.
Ich war total positiv überrascht. Null Modergeschmack und sehr lecker. Natürlich kein Vergleich zu Zander und Barsch, aber trotzdem sehr lecker. Ein paar y-Gräten hatte das Filet auch, die haben mich aber nicht weiter gestört (Fisch hat nun mal Gräten).

Kann ich nur empfehlen, wie allerdings selbst gefangener Karpfen schmeckt und ob der Modergeschmack hat, weiß ich natürlich immer noch nicht, aber das böse Schreckgespenst "iiih Karpfen" ist für mich heute passé.


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Pilmeni sind der Hammer!...wir machen die immer selbst, allerdings in einer anderen Form.
Ich neme den Kreis, die Füllung in die Mitte, zuklappen und dann wie eine Tortellini zudrücken.

Aber die Supper würde in meiner Familie super ankommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das sieht wieder super lecker aus, was ihr dort gezaubert habt! |wavey:
> 
> Ich habe heute eine Premiere gewagt und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben Karpfen gegessen. Schreckensmeldungen über Modergeschmack etc. haben mich bisher immer abgeschreckt. Heute auf dem Wochenmarkt sah ich das Angebot eines Fischhändlers (Karpfenfilet aus Aquakultur) und ich habe mich getraut.
> 
> ...




Moin,

Karpfen ist zwar etwas aus der Mode - hier dominiert eher der Zander - aber geschmacklich ist der Karpfen sehr gehaltvoll und nicht so langweilig, wie die Barschartigen.

Zanderfilet schmeckt kaum nach was - außer eben "fein".

Karpfen schön knusprig mit Zitronenbutter - ein tolles Essen.

Ich hoffe auf den Sommer und werde es auch nochmal auf einen Küchenkarpfen versuchen #6

R.S.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zanderfilet schmeckt kaum nach was - außer eben "fein".
> 
> Karpfen schön knusprig mit Zitronenbutter - ein tolles Essen.



Viel Erfolg, bisher habe ich es selbst noch nie auf Karpfen probiert. Ich widerspreche dir aber gerne, Zander und Barsche haben eine leichtes Nussaroma (zumindest hier aus meinem Gewässer). Das mag ich sehr gerne.
Der Karpfen war aber auch total lecker überhaupt keine Frage, es wundert mich daher, dass er so unmodern geworden ist. Das hat er definitiv nicht verdient.

Ist aber vielleicht auch gut, so lange die Leute lieber Gülle-Fische essen, soll uns das nur Recht sein #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich kann mich den Vor-Postern nur anschließen! 
Auch wenn es im Nachbar-thread vielleicht besser aufgehoben wäre (Raubfisch?): Meine Versuch mit Karpfen-Zubereitung waren bislang auch alle ohne Moder. Besonders hervorheben möchte ich aber den heißgeräucherten! Der stand Forelle absolut nicht nach! Und da ich noch übrig hatte (war immerhin ein 3,5kg-Spiegler), machte ich daraus mit Mascarpone, Sauerrahm, Meerrettich und Kerbel etc eine Mousse auf die ich heute noch stolz bin!:vik:
Wobei ich gerne auch K'Barsch recht gebe:Zander und Barsch sind einfach Super-Speisefische, die  schmecken! 
Pangasius für die Banausen- Karpfen , Barsch und Zander für Geniesser!:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Auch wenn ich nicht gleich am 1.März loslaufe um die Gefriertruhe zu befüllen-> jetzt ist sie zunächst mal leer!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht gleich am 1.März loslaufe um die Gefriertruhe zu befüllen-> jetzt ist sie zunächst mal leer!



Hmmm, sieht aus wie TK-Hühnertitten#c


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nö, zu flach :m

Was ham´ wir denn da Leckeres?

Ich tippe mal auf Truttenfilets (Bafo?)

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mit zunehmenden Alter werden selbst die dicksten Hupen immer flacher:m


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nö, zu flach :m
> Was ham´ wir denn da Leckeres?
> Ich tippe mal auf Truttenfilets (Bafo?)
> R.S.


#6 Korrekt!  Vorsichtig gewürzt und mit Nußbutter übergossen


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Fein fein #6

Zu alten Ti..en sach´ ich jetzt mal Nichts ... :m:q:q:q

R.S.


----------



## Rhöde (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #6 Korrekt!  Vorsichtig gewürzt und mit Nußbutter übergossen



Hört sich gut an, sieht spitze aus und ist mit Sicherheit auch sehr lecker.
Danke für die Inspiration #6 .


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*


Gerne doch!
Und danke für Dein Lob!


----------



## Rhöde (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hab mich mal an Graved Meerforelle rangetraut.
Absolut einfach in der Zubereitung,
ließen sich feinste Scheibchen aus dem Filet schneiden,








......zu einem Augenschmaus auf einem Teller anrichten,







.....um zu einer Gaumenfreude, entweder mit Dill oder Gravedsauce, auf einem Roggenbrötchen  
zu werden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@ Rhöde - sieht super lecker aus. #6

 Ich hatte mal in Genf ein Lachs-Carpaccio.
 Ähnlich wohl, wie Deine Zubereitung und dann auf dem Teller mit heißer Zitronenbutter übergossen und etwas gehobelten Parmesan drüber.

 ( Fiel mir gerade wieder ein, als ich Deinen angerichteten Teller sah. )

 Da hätte ich mich fast selbst reinlegen mögen :k


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Rhöde,
ich kann mich Olaf nur anschließen: Da läuft der Geifer!
Und wie Du schriebst-> wirklich einfach mit hohem Geling-Faktor! Ich mach das auch gerne als Vorspeise (mit Honig-Senf-Dill-Sauce und einem kleinen Karotten-Lauch-Rösti) wenn Gäste kommen, weil mit einem guten Einstieg der Menu-Plan schon halb gerettet ist!
Großartiges Futter!!!#6#6#6


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Hab mich mal an Graved Meerforelle rangetraut.
> Absolut einfach in der Zubereitung,
> ließen sich feinste Scheibchen aus dem Filet schneiden,
> ....zu einem Augenschmaus auf einem Teller anrichten,
> ...



Jaaaaaanz üble Folter Franki !!! |rolleyes #6 
Warum jeht sowat nich mit Plötzen ??? #c#q


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Hab mich mal an Graved Meerforelle rangetraut.
> Absolut einfach in der Zubereitung,
> ließen sich feinste Scheibchen aus dem Filet schneiden,
> 
> ...




Moin moin,

hätte da mal eine kleine Frage:

wie hast Du das so toll hinbekommen?

Ich möchte es nach der Schonzeit mit Regenbognern und Seeforellen probieren...

kann man auch kleinere 40cm. Refo sehr guter Qualität (kein Puff) , beizen ?

Was meint Ihr - gibt es Erfahrungswerte?

Wie gesagt, bin sehr an DEINEM Rezept interessiert |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Kotzi (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Kann man, musst dann nur aufpassen das du nicht zu lange beizt.
Rezept geht sehr nach persönlichem Geschmack, da hat jeder seinen Favorit. 
Einige nehmen mehr, andere weniger Zucker, da muss man rumprobieren,
sonst kannst du dich grob an die angaben pro Kg aus dem Inetz halten.

Grundzutateten: Brauner Rohrzucker, Grobkörniges Meersalz ,(Dill)

plus unendliche Variationsmöglichkeiten : (Limette,Caipi,zerstoßener Wacholder etcpp)

Und ein Tipp, je dünner man am Ende schneidet desto leckerer wird es.

Wenn du einen Vakuumierer hast geht das ganze nochmal einfacher und schneller.


----------



## Rhöde (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hätte da mal eine kleine Frage:
> 
> ...



O.K., dann gibts nochmal das volle Program :m ( - ;

*Graved-Meerforelle rustikal*

Jeder kennt es, viele trauen sich da nicht ran. Dabei ist es sooooo einfach den Gravedlachs oder die Gravedmeerforelle zuzubereiten.
Grundsätzlich sei gesagt, dass das Internet, die Angelzeitschrften und natürlich Fischkochbücher voll sind mit verschiedenen Zubereitungsarten.

Hier trotzdem mal 'ne kleine Anregung. 
Klar ist, dass als Grundvorraussetzung Zucker und Salz eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Vor allem das Salz entzieht dem Fisch die 
Feuchtigkeit und macht ihn länger haltbar. Zum Verhältnis habe ich festgestellt, dass auf einen Esslöffel Salz gut ein halber Esslöffel Zucker kommen kann.
Dies ist sicherlich aber auch letztendlich Geschmackssache und man wird natürlich auch in der Zubereitung zunehmend routinierter und auch ein Stück weit 
perfekter.
Wer es einfach haben will kann sich auch eine Gewürzmischung, verschiedene Hersteller bieten das an, kaufen.

Zunächst einmal muß man natürlich eine Merforelle fangen. Möglichst "gut im Futter", sprich dickfleischig, sollte sie zu diesem Zweck sein.
Wer sich scheut manchmal tagelang den Silberbarren nachzustellen, geht eben auch hier den einfachen, für uns Angler natürlich den langweiligsten Weg,
und zückt beim Kauf die Gelsbörse.

Fangen und zufrieden nach Hause zu stapfen ist natürlich vieeeeeel schöner............







Der Fisch wird dann zu Hause filetiert, die Haut nicht abgezogen und erstmal eingefroren. 

Wenn es einen dann nach Graved lüstet, auftauen und die Gräten ziehen, anschließend die Innenseiten mit der Gewürzmischung 
großzügig einreiben. 
Diese besteht letztendlich "NUR" aus dem beschrieben Zucker-/Salzanteil, reichlich Dill oder Basilikum (wer es mag), Pfefferkörnern 
und wer will darf auch ein wenig Biozitronenschale hinzureiben. Alles natürlich grob hacken !

Wen das scheut, der nimmt zum Beispiel sowas hier........








Die so behandelten Filets werden jedenfalls mit der Hautseite nach aussen zusammengeklappt und mit Frischhaltefolie schön kompakt 
eingewickelt. Anschließend in eine z.B. Auflaufform legen, ein Brettchen rauf und das ganze beschweren. Zwei große Filets dürfen so
schon drei Tage im Kühlschrank bleiben, bei einer kleineren, dünneren Portion, reichen auch zwei Tage aus.
Nach 24 Stunden die durch das Salz herausgezogene Flüssigkeit abgießen, den Filetblock drehen und wiederum im Kühlschrank ruhen 
lassen.

Wie von Meisterhand gemacht, kommt dann nach der angegebenen Zeit ein schon gut aussehender Filetblock zum Vorschein.







....jetzt ran an die Buletten.......ach was, an das edle Filet, das durch das Einwirken der Gewürzmischung eine recht feste 
Konsitenz erhalten hat.
Trocken tupfen und..........








.......ein scharfes Messer zücken, um feinste Scheibchen heraus zu schneiden.








Zu jedem Anlass nett hergerichtet, ist das Endprodukt schon ein wahrer Augenschmaus. 







....nochmal in groß  ........|rolleyes









Rustikal, weil ich es am liebsten auf einem tollen Vollkornbrot oder Brötchen mag. 
Auch hier, je nach belieben, entweder mit etwas Dill oder einer Gravedsauce.
Guten Appetit !!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geil, Mann! Ein so appetitlich wie super gemachter Bericht - zudem sehr schön nachvollziehbar strukturiert #6#6


----------



## Bewu1982 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Vielleicht können ja viele auch gar nicht mehr Filetieren |kopfkrat!?



 Sehr schön filetiert. Da werd ich glatt neidisch :c
 Filetieren kann ich zwar, aber so gut definitiv nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> *Geil, Mann! *Ein so appetitlich wie super gemachter Bericht - zudem sehr schön nachvollziehbar strukturiert #6#6



Yess....:m

Herr Rhöde, Sie sind der Hammer !!!

Da kriegt man richtig Bock drauf - herrlich #h#r

R.S.


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi,

schöne bilder, schöne anleitung, danke dafür.

meereforelle wird bei mir schwierig sein zu fangen  und auf puff- oder TK-forellen stehe ich nicht aber barsche und zander sind ( hoffentlich bald wieder ) zur verfügung.

damit werde ich das def mal ausprobieren.

gruß


----------



## daci7 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehr Geil - und Idiotensicher würde ich behaupten.
Die Rustikale Variante davon haben wir im Norden Russlands und Schwedens gemacht, ohne Wage, Kühlschrank oä.
Lachs/Saibling/Forelle filetieren, Filets mit Salz und Zucker bestreuen, zusammenlegen und fest in ein Handtuch einwickeln und dann über Nacht irgendwo eingraben oder unter 'nen Stein packen - Fertig :m


----------



## Rhöde (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Danke nochmal für die Lobeshymnen.
Macht immer wieder Spass hier was reinzusetzen und natürlich auch sich was "abzugucken". #6

Bin gespannt was noch so an Leckereien dazu kommt, ihr Fischverarbeitungszauberer .


----------



## jaunty_irl (20. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute gabs die fillets von der 47erBafo die ich gestern verhaften konnte, war mein erster fang 2016 + PB + erster fisch an der neuen rute + erster fisch auf wobbler für mich [emoji23][emoji16] 

Der Fisch wurde entsprechend gewürdigt und klassisch als gebratene fillets mit müllerinen kartoffeln zubereitet. 
Es war ein wahrer gaumenschmaus!


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

auch ich bin schwer beindruckt. Hut ab.

Ich trau mich nur nicht so recht. 
Roher Fisch, 3 Tage im Kühlschrank.
was passiert wenn die Frischahltefolie nicht ganz dicht ist und es kommt doch Luft dran? GAmmelts dann?

und wie siehts mit Parasiten aus? Wegen der trau ich mich auch kein Barschsushi zu machen

Obwohl, ich ess auch surströming ...

Auf jeden FAll haste da was auf den Teller gelegt, das würde ich jedem anderen Gericht vorziehen.


----------



## Kauli11 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> auch ich bin schwer beindruckt. Hut ab.
> 
> Ich trau mich nur nicht so recht.
> Roher Fisch, 3 Tage im Kühlschrank.
> ...



Wer Surströming isst, der kann doch über ein paar Parasiten nur lachen. :vik:#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

da kapituliert jeder Parasit


----------



## Justsu (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> [...]und wie siehts mit Parasiten aus? Wegen der trau ich mich auch kein Barschsushi zu machen[...]


 
Bei Angst vor Parasiten kann man die Filets auch 24 Stunden im Froster durchfrieren und dann wieder im Kühlschrank auftauen lassen... mindert die Qualität nur minimal in der Konsistenz und man ist auf der sicheren Seite...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

alles klar, jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Mefo odern Lachs.

Schlechte KArten als Saarländer :c


----------



## jaunty_irl (21. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geht auch bafo oder refo...hauptsache rotfleischig


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@Mordskerl,                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das z.B. ist ne "Lachs"-Forelle, siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310130&page=4

Aber besser noch da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266036


----------



## Michael_05er (26. März 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

So jetzt hab ich mich auch mal dran gewagt und eine Lachsforelle gebeizt. Für den ersten Versuch recht lecker


----------



## Rhöde (5. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Recht lecker ist steigerungsfähig #6 .

Sieht auf jeden Fall toll aus.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ja, das lässt sich noch steigern. Fürs nächste Mal warte ich auf einen größeren Fisch und beize nur den dicken Teil der Filets. Das dünne Ende wird mir zu gummiartig. 
Das Ergebnis war aber mehr als gut genug, um es wiederholen zu wollen [emoji6]


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch:
Wenn ich ein Bachforellen-Filet auf der Hautseite brate, dann wölbt es sich meistens und ich krieg dann keine gleichmäßig krosse Haut hin. 

Was kann man dagegen machen ?


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zwischendurch:
> Wenn ich ein Bachforellen-Filet auf der Hautseite brate, dann wölbt es sich meistens und ich krieg dann keine gleichmäßig krosse Haut hin.
> 
> Was kann man dagegen machen ?



mehrmals leicht einritzen und zuerst die hautseite anbraten, die filetseite am ende nur kurz anbraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Haut (wirklich nur Haut) quer einschneiden.

Oder leicht mit einer Palette andrücken.
 LEICHT!!!!
Nicht runterquetschen, sondern nur so viel Kraft, dass es gerade aufliegt, kein Gramm mehr..


----------



## shoti (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Topf auf den Fisch stellen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Versuch mal, die Haut diagonal einzuritzen, meistens hilft das, dass sich das Filet nicht ganz so stark wölbt. Funktioniert zumindest bei Zander ganz gut

EDIT: Meine Güte seid ihr alle schnell!


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder leicht mit einer Palette andrücken.


:m Und wenn Du (wie die meisten hier) kein Konditoren-Werkzeug hast, nimm einfach eine Tortenschaufel!


----------



## orgel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker Hecht...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Das iseht super #6 Yammi


----------



## gilera (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hmmm lecker [emoji106]super


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heut gibts Waller im Bierteig - bald kommts mir zu den ohren raus

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heut gibts Waller im Bierteig - bald kommts mir zu den ohren raus



Auf Wurzelgemüse und Weissweinsud ginge ja auch.[emoji3]


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auf Wurzelgemüse und Weissweinsud ginge ja auch.[emoji3]


Kann ich mir nicht leisten [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht sehr lecker aus #6

Selbst Schuld, wenn du solche dicken Brummer fängst  Kann dir gerne mal ein paar Grundeln |krach: schicken, dann hast du mal was Neues


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht leisten [emoji14]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.



Nimm doch Lambrusco, der ist nicht so teuer. :q #h


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus #6
> 
> Selbst Schuld, wenn du solche dicken Brummer fängst  Kann dir gerne mal ein paar Grundeln |krach: schicken, dann hast du mal was Neues



Die kannst du schön behalten, wir sitzen hier an der Grundelquelle :m

Und Kauli11:
Ich werd doch meine guten Filets nicht mit so einem Gesöff versauen |krach:


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heut gibts Waller im Bierteig - bald kommts mir zu den ohren raus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.




verschon mich mit dem wo's dir sonst noch rauskommt - noch bälder wahrscheinlich :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heut abend Pellkartoffeln, Kräuterquark/Cremefraiche mit frischen Gartenkräutern (Schnittlauch, Peterling, Liebstöckel, Majoran, Thymian, Rosmarin, Salbei) und gebackenem Dorschfilet (muss noch überlegen ob mit Brösel paniert oder mit Bier/Weinteig oder Tempura..


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da das fischen wieder einmal nicht besonders erfolgreich war, gab es heute diesen Kartoffelfisch.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nomnomnom


----------



## Dani_Petri (7. September 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mmmh, alles noch am selben Abend verspiesen!


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*






 +
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Lachsforelle", Blattspinat, Kartoffeln

Sorry, die Bild-Qualität/-Schärfe ist schon arg grenzgängig, sah ich auf dem Handy beim hochladen nicht...
Aber das macht der Geschmack sehr deutlich wett!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht sehr lecker aus! #6 Lachs / Lachsforelle mit Spinat ist eh eine super Kombination!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

DAzu Schbädsle statt Grumbiern und es wär ein Traum ;-))))

Sieht klasse aus!!!!!


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus! #6 Lachs / Lachsforelle mit Spinat ist eh eine super Kombination!



Danke,
ich nehme halt gerne aus zwei Gründen die Forellen-Variante:
 (1) Der Lachs ist ja fast nur in der Zucht-Version zu kriegen, bzw bezahlbar und das viele Fett von eben diesem Zuchtgetier  schmeckt mir nicht und
 (2) diesen Fisch hab ich gefangen!:q


----------



## Jose (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...
> (2) diesen Fisch hab ich gefangen!:q


#6 #6 #6

sieht lecker aus, besonders ohne schbädsle :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

pfffffff.
Schbädslesignoranten...........

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-des-monats:-gaisburger-marsch-mit-fisch.html


----------



## Franky (8. November 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pfffffff.
> Schbädslesignoranten...........
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-des-monats:-gaisburger-marsch-mit-fisch.html



Woran erkennt man da den Schwaben? Er muss die Spätzle noch nicht einmal mehr kochen, sondern nur noch in der Pfanne warm machen... :q
Wird bestimmt lustig, wenn man Unkundige (Unwürdige? ) dann dabei erwischt, wie sie eine Ladung "Hubertus Spätze" von Zabler aus der Tüte in die Pfanne.... :q:q:q


----------



## Jonny1985 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mal was neues:

Zanderfrikadellen mit hausgemachter Remoulade und Kartoffelsalat. Sehr sehr lecker!

Das Zanderfleisch waren nur gesammelte und eingefrorene Filetierreste ( entgräteter Bauchlappen, Reste an der Kaskade, Zanderbacke und Fleisch an den Brustflosse).
War mega lecker und man verwertet den ganzen Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sieht klasse aus!!!!


----------



## Saka (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Der Kartoffelsalat ist aber nicht selber gemacht. Sieht zumindest nicht so aus.


----------



## Jonny1985 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Klar ist der selbstgemacht...bayrische Art [emoji106] 

Mega lecker, haben wir heute nochmal gegessen, da noch was übrig war.


----------



## Rhöde (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Mal was neues:
> 
> Zanderfrikadellen mit hausgemachter Remoulade und Kartoffelsalat. Sehr sehr lecker!
> 
> ...



Stark #6 !!!
Magst Du mal das komplette Rezept dazu schreiben ???


Ich hab mich mal wieder an meine Gravedmeerforelle gemacht.
Mit ein wenig Gin beträufelt war es noch ne kleine Steigerung zum herkömmlichen Rezept.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

mhh, die sieht richtig lecker aus


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin jungs.

erstmal zu den zanderfrikadellen : GROßARTIG#h

ich lese zum ersten mal das ausser mir noch jemand die brustflossenansätze verwertet.
daraus frikkos zu machen ist ne super idee, warum bin ich da nicht selbst darauf gekommen, wird def, bei gelegenheit nachgekocht, habe noch ein paar im froster.:m


zu der meerforelle

einfach nur lecker!!

bin am überlegen mir mal so einen lachs im aldi zu holen und das mal zu probieren, habe mittlerweile zu oft nur gehört oder gelesen wie geil das schmecken muss 



bei mir war in letzter zeit arbeiten an erster stelle, konnte dann zum jahresende doch noch paar mal ans wasser und habe auch ein paar flossenträger mit nachhause entführt


unter anderem einen gut ü-40er döbel der dann als "bratherings-ersatz hergehalten hat









und einen waller ü-80 der in teilen geräuchert wurde, hier und heute nur noch die schwanzfilets









p.s.: der döbel hat auf nen wobbler gebissen, deshalb dachte ich der darf hier rein|rolleyes

gruß und guten rutsch in 2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Passt scho - so halb räubern Döbel ja eh...


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so männers,

damit der trööt hier nicht ganz einschläft, mal wieder ne kleinigkeit 

von mir.

gabs heute zum abendessen :

BARSCHFILETS AUF GEMISCHTEM BLATTSALAT












legger woars :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

ausser dass ich die Filets wg. "matschen" nicht auf, sondern neben den Saat gelegt hätte:
Was sieht das lecker aus!!!!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

auch der Teller hat was ...von böse#6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ich nehm die Barschfilets, den Rest könnt ihr euch dann teilen :vik:


----------



## 42er barsch (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

@thomas

ich hatte so nen kohldampf, der salat hatte nicht den hauch einer chance matschig zu werden LOL

gruß


----------



## oberfranke (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> auch der Teller hat was ...von böse#6


Stimmt der Teller schaut als hätte er Angst auch gegessen zu werden.


----------



## Rhöde (12. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Barschfilets sehen super aus !!!

Bei mir durfte es heute Meerforelle sein.
Ganz schlicht mit Zitronensaft beträufelt, ca. ne Stunde ziehen lassen, salzen, pfeffern und ab in die Pfanne.
Auf den Punkt, Hautseite kross gebraten, war es wieder mal ein Genuß.

Hier kurz vor Stufe 1 der kulinarischen Veredelung :m .........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Ein Lob per Video an euch hier:




https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1512791718763379/


----------



## Rhöde (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Vorher-Nachher-Show 

Schicke, makellose Steelhead aus der Ostsee.





Filetiert, kross gebraten, dazu 'n Gläschen Weißwein und 'n frischer Salat.
"Megalecker" !!!


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Super gemacht!


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*




Diese Teile nennen wir Schwaben Maultaschen.
Diese wurden diesmal,man kann es auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich nicht gleich erkennen,mit Hecht gefüllt.

Das wird auch von Leute gegessen die nicht unbedingt Fischesser sind. Auch weil es gearantiert Grätenfrei ist.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Lecker, her damit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Tolle Sache!!!!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Bei mir gab es Hechtfrikadellen mit Salzkartoffeln, Kohlrabi und (selbstgemachter) Bechamel-Soße. Super lecker! #6

Ich verstehe gar nicht, dass manche Leute die Verwertung als Frikadellen als weniger wertig ansehen - für mich eine leckere Art einen Fisch zu zubereiten. (Wobei ich auch sehr gerne Plötzen nehme, die schmecken mir fast noch besser als Hecht)


----------



## JottU (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Hechtzeit ist. 
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Der sieht fein aus!!


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gravad trout 

Dafür musste ne 45er bafo herhalten.
Rotfleischige salmoniden filets, Salz, zucker, pfeffer und dill + druck und kälte ergeben dieses träumchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

sieht auch super aus, auch nicht übergart (zu lange im Salz/Zucker)


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

8 stunden warens, 7 hättens auch getan. Wollte ich eigentlich morgen auftischen aber dazu kommt es wohl nichtmehr...mach ich halt nochmal eine :'D


----------



## Rhöde (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> 8 stunden warens, 7 hättens auch getan. Wollte ich eigentlich morgen auftischen aber dazu kommt es wohl nichtmehr...mach ich halt nochmal eine :'D


 :q


Geil, was ihr hier so zaubert.  #6


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Geburtstagsessen


----------



## JottU (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute gab es Forelle im Bierteig. 
Das mit dem filetieren üben wir noch ein bisschen,  aber auch schön mal was grätenfreies an Fisch auf dem Teller zu haben. Bilder vom filetieren spar ich mir mal.


----------



## JottU (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Heute gab es Hecht auf Gemüsegarten. 
Lecker, lecker.


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die bäckchen wurden verschmäht? :$


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Im Leben nicht. Nur gestern nicht mehr geschafft. Den Kopf gibts heut als Snack zwischendrin, ist ja auch noch gut was an Fleisch dran. 
Wenn meine Frau den sich vornimmt, sieht man am Schluss fast nur noch die Zähne.


----------



## jochen68 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

... super Sachen - wann geht ihr eigentlich noch fischen?

Ich habe heute alle Register an Tricks gezogen, der Bande hier zuhause doch noch mal Fisch unterzujubeln. Fish & Chips aus Rotbarsch! (oder Fish McNuggets?) Mit süßsaurem Dip und Mangoschnitzen. Kam gut an. 
Mutti machte uns daraufhin noch einen leckeren Erdbeer-Milkshake. Woran mich das alles entfernt erinnert, grübel |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Mich hat gestern Abend ein Kumpel angerufen, der z.Zt. am Wasser campiert, dass er einen Zander verangelt hat und ich ihn (den Zander) doch bitte abholen soll weil ihm die Kühlerei bei diesen Temperaturen doch etwas "zu heiß" ist 

Naja, hab ich dann gemacht und mir den heute Mittag gleich in die Pfanne gelegt. 

Dazu gabs einen Kartoffelsalat aus eigens angebauten Kartoffeln sowie Gurken aus dem Garten


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sehr anständig von Dir, Franzl! :m


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

moin jungs,

mal wieder was fürs herz ;-)










Waller-nuggets im bierteig mit süß-sauer Soße

ich konnte gestern einen 117cm schleimer verhaften und die portion hat nicht mehr in den froster gepasst.  gfg


zum glück habe ich seit gestern urlaub ;-)

grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Gebackener Fisch - ZU GEIL!!!!! Grade Waller geht klasse, weil schöne Stücke ohne Gräten!!

aber einfach süß-sauer - Soße: pffff.


[youtube1]B8T7byuwiR8[/youtube1]


zu panieren, backen, fritieren:
[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]


----------



## jaunty_irl (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei wallern ab nem meter? Bei uns haben die ab 90cm ne 1cm dicke fettschicht unter der haut die tranig riecht....schneid ich jeweils ab aber irgendwie möchte ich das anders handhaben. Ist abschneiden die einzige option oder hat da jemand ne bessere idee?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

weg damit. einzige (gute ) Idee


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

boah ey, zu spät.

die honig-senf-dill-sosse wäre sicher perfekt gewesen.

mache aber am donnerstag nochmal ne ladung und dann bestimmt mit dieser sosse.

danke für den tip|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

genau, am waller muß alles was rot, gelblich oder gräulich aussieht weggeschnitten werden sonst wirds schnell muffig oder tranig


----------



## jaunty_irl (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Schade, dachte ich mir schon..
Naja zum glück fang ich genügend drunter, sodass ich das nicht allzu oft tun muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> boah ey, zu spät.
> 
> die honig-senf-dill-sosse wäre sicher perfekt gewesen.
> 
> ...


:q:q:q:q

immer gerne


----------



## Justsu (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Zander mit Tomatengemüse|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

WOW - sieht klasse aus - Haut kross, Fleisch saftig. Haut mehliert oder natur?


----------



## Justsu (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Dankeschön, Thomas!:m

Die Haut war natur! 

Habe nach einem Tipp die Filets mit etwas Öl in die kalte (!) Pfanne gelegt, dann einige Minuten auf niedriger Stufe warm werden lassen und dann erst auf mittlere Hitze hochgestellt. Das sollte das Wölben der Filets verhindern... hat so mittlmäßig geklappt... 1. Haben die sich trotzdem etwas gewölbt, 2. Ist bei den zunächst niedrigen Temperaturen recht viel Eiweiß aus dem Fleisch ausgetreten (sieht auf dem Bild am Rand vom Filet so ein bisschen wie Parmesanchips aus) und 3. war die Haut, als das Fleisch auf dem Punkt war noch ganz wabbelig... also dann nochmal auf volle Hitze geschaltet bis kross, dadurch dann aber das Fleisch insgesamt für meinen Geschmack etwas zu durch/trocken. War aber trotzdem noch sehr lecker! 

Fazit: Ich bleibe wohl bei meiner alten Methode: Haut vor dem Braten mit einem Messer ein paar Mal vorsichtig einschneiden, in die heiße Pfanne bei mittlerer Hitze geben und mit der Palette noch ein bisschen flach drücken/halten...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



Justsu schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich bleibe wohl bei meiner alten Methode: Haut vor dem Braten mit einem Messer ein paar Mal vorsichtig einschneiden, in die heiße Pfanne bei mittlerer Hitze geben und mit der Palette noch ein bisschen flach drücken/halten...
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu


Empfehele ich auch immer (bis aufs drücken, bzw. nur ssseeeeeeeeeehr vorsichtig)..


----------



## pendejo (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



42er barsch schrieb:


> unter anderem einen gut ü-40er döbel der dann als "bratherings-ersatz hergehalten hat



Zwar schon etwas länger her der Post, aber bin gerade erst drüber gestolpert. Ich habe auch noch nen verangelten 44er Döbel eingefroren, am Stück. Weiß noch nicht so recht, wohin damit. Dachte erst ans Räuchern, aber Brathering klingt auch interessant.

Hast Du die Filets am Stück gelassen oder geteilt? Irgendeine besondere Behandlung bzgl. Gräten? Wie isses überhaupt mit den Gräten, merkt man die noch?

Gruß


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

hi pendejo,

die filets kannst teilen oder am stück lassen, kommt auf dein gefäß an, in dem du einlegen willst.

die gräten werden durch den essig weich und können problemlos mitgegessen werden.

bei einem döbel von ü-40cm musst aber darauf achten das die einlegezeit von midestens drei tagen eingehalten wird sonst sind die gräten noch fest.

einfach zwischendurch mal probieren ob sie schon weich sind.

gruß


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

so männers,

hier mal noch zwei fotos was aus dem waller vom montag geworden ist :



















die zwei schwanzstücke habe ich gleich warm aus dem TRO verdrückt : EIN TRAUM|supergri

die anderen teile werden heute bei einem nachtangeln mit sahnemerrettich und blattsalat auf brötchen gereicht :m


P.S: habe gestern nochmal nuggets gemacht und( wie versprochen) den senf-honig-dill-dip dazu gemacht.

passt wie arsch auf eimer, sehr sehr lecker
danke thomas


gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Sieht richtig gut aus! Ich muß unbedingt auf Waller gehen. Und es muss dann echt kein 2m-Waller kommen [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Nachdem ich gestern wieder fleißig gearbeitet hab wurde ich gestern Abend mit gebratenem Kretzer auf reichlich Salat belohnt.
Schade nur dass der Kretzer vom Bodenseeufer aus erst wieder Mitte Mai beangelbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Da hätt ich Bock drauf - sieht lecker aus!


----------



## Rhöde (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> .......mit gebratenem Kretzer auf reichlich Salat belohnt.
> ........



Schlicht und einfach auf Salat.
Einfach toll was man aus diesem herrlichen Speisefisch auf die Schnelle so machen kann.

Danke für das "Leckerbild". #6


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Wenn man es auf den ersten Blick auch nicht sieht,es ist Raubfisch:
Geräucherter Hecht in Blätterteig aus der Muffinform.


----------



## Jonny1985 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Die Geschichte eines 37er Barsches.


----------



## Der Knüppler (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.*

Vom Grill: absolut lecker. Geschmack pur! A 37er mit seinem stolzem Alter wär mir a bisl zu schade. Bevorzuge die 25 bis 30er-Klasse...


----------



## Hannes85 (30. Oktober 2018)

Leckere Hechfrikadellen,
angeregt durch die vielen Beiträge habe ich den letzten Hecht zu Frikadellen verarbeitet.

900 gramm Hechtfilet
6 Schreiben Toast eingeweicht in etwas Milch
150 gramm Schalotten angeschwitzt und vermengt mit einem Bund glatter Persilie
2 Eier
etwas Salz und Pfeffer

Alles vermengen und kurz in Paniermehl wenden.

Sehr sehr lecker


----------



## Lil Torres (11. August 2020)

so, zeit diesen tollen aber leider doch recht eingestaubten thread mal wiederzubeleben.

endlich hatte ich mal die zeit mich um meinen im juni gefangenen zander zu kümmern.





zuerst war der gedanke ihn im ganzen auf wurzelgemüse zu garen. ich habe mich aber letztlich doch für ein ganz simples, klassisches rezept entschieden. erstmal war aber schuppen angesagt. auch das mit einem ganz einfachen aber effektiven mittel...





der zander war danach glatt wie ein aal.  abgeguckt habe ich mir das von der angelsendung "rute raus, der spaß beginnt".

schließlich ging's ans filetieren. zander ist meiner meinung nach ein sehr gut zu verarbeitender fisch. mit meinem ergebnis war ich sehr zufrieden, am ende fand ich nur zwei, kleine gräten.





die filets wurden dann von beiden seiten mit salz und pfeffer gewürzt, mit frischer zitrone beträufelt und leicht mehliert. dann kam etwas olivenöl in die pfanne worin der fisch zuerst auf der hautseite für max. 5-6 minuten bei mittlerer hitze angebraten wurde. letztlich noch für max. eine gute minute von der anderen seite und fertig.





angerichtet wurde der zander dann zu guter letzt auf grillgemüse. ein einfaches und schnelles rezept - aber saulecker!! 





was übrigens noch gut damit harmoniert (ist aber auch kein geheimnis) ist knusprig gebratener bacon. 

ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten maßigen zander in angenehmer küchengröße...


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2020)

Der Kopf und der Rest ergeben übrigens eine super Fischsoljanka.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der Kopf und der Rest ergeben übrigens eine super Fischsoljanka.



hi @Blueser, ja... ich hatte auch daran gedacht das gerippe noch zu verwerten, habe es letztlich aber doch entsorgt. aber nicht ohne vorher noch die bäckchen rauszuschneiden. für das nächste mal wäre eine soljanka aber doch was feines...


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2020)

Ich opfere da auch noch gern etwas vom Filet als Einlage. Da ist sogar meine Frau von begeistert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. August 2020)

Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen: Wie kann man verhindern, das sich das Zanderfilet in der Pfanne wellt? 

Bei dem Küchenfertigmachen eines Welses: Bereits VOR dem Filetieren die Haut entfernen oder erst danach?


----------



## Justsu (13. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen: Wie kann man verhindern, das sich das Zanderfilet in der Pfanne wellt?



Entweder die Haut vor dem Braten mit einem sehr scharfen Messer (z.B. Cutter oder Rasierklinge) ein paar Mal in der Mitte ca. 5 cm lang (je nach breite des Filets) einschneiden oder das Filet die erste Minute in der Pfanne kräftig mit dem Pfannenwender runter drücken.

Beim Wels kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen... könnte beides gehen!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen: Wie kann man verhindern, das sich das Zanderfilet in der Pfanne wellt?
> 
> Bei dem Küchenfertigmachen eines Welses: Bereits VOR dem Filetieren die Haut entfernen oder erst danach?


Dann ist der Fisch noch zu frisch. Eine Nacht im Kühlschrank , und es bleibt liegen.


----------



## Vanner (13. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei dem Küchenfertigmachen eines Welses: Bereits VOR dem Filetieren die Haut entfernen oder erst danach?



Ich entferne sie danach.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

heute Mittag gab es paniertes Wels und Egli - Filet , gewürzt mit Curry , Salz und Paprika.

Gebraten in Sonnenblumenöl + Butter mit frischem Knoblauch , Rosmarin und Cocktailtomaten.

Als Beilage Vollkornbrot , Remoulade und Zitrone - war in 10 Min. gemacht , einfach aber köstlich... 

Grüße, R.S.


----------



## FischFreund84 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich wollte hier einfach nur mal kurz loswerden, dass ich absolut begeistert bin von diesem Thread!
Habe mich in letzter Zeit auch öfter mal mit Fisch in der Küche versucht. (Forellen, Makrelen, Wittlinge) Allerdings leider nur gekauft (Das hat bald hoffentlich ein Ende.), da ich noch auf meine Prüfung warte.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Oktober 2020)

Vorher
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Nachher
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
dazwischen
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Raubgrundeln.


----------

